# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le  droit  l'oubli  ne s'applique que dans l'UE selon la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne

## Hinault Romaric

*Google devra appliquer le  Droit  loubli* 
*les internautes peuvent demander la suppression de leurs donnes personnelles, selon la justice europenne* 

Suite aux divers problmes de confidentialit et de scurit des donnes en ligne, la rgulation dinternet fait de plus en plus dbat. Le  droit  loubli , un moyen permettant de mettre fin au rfrencement des donnes sensibles, continue son bout de chemin en Europe.

Le gant de la recherche Google vient dtre dbout par la justice europenne, qui a statu dans une dcision de justice que les internautes doivent tre en mesure de demander que les donnes et contenus  caractre personnel qui apparaissent sur des pages des sites Web tiers ne soient pas exploits par  les moteurs de recherche.

Laffaire remonte  2009, lorsquun internaute dpose une rclamation auprs de lAgence espagnole de protection des donnes, demandant la suppression de deux articles de presse qui voquent ses dettes, et la fin de son indexation par Google dans la mesure o laffaire avait t rgle il y a plusieurs annes.

Le dossier avait t transmis par la justice espagnole  la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE) du Luxembourg, qui est prside par 28 juges reprsentant chacun lun des tats membres de lUE.

 La CJUE, sappuyant sur la directive de 1995 sur la protection des donnes personnelles, a conclu que lexploitant dun moteur de recherche exerant sur  le territoire europen, de par le fait quil est responsable du traitement des donnes personnelles contenues dans les pages quil indexe,  doit se plier aux directives du droit europen en matire de gestion, de protection et de suppression des donnes personnelles.

Ainsi, un internaute europen a le droit de demander  Google et aux autres moteurs de recherche la suppression de leur liste de rsultats de recherche les liens vers les pages Web publies par des tiers, contenant des informations relatives  sa personne. _  moins qu'il existe des raisons particulires, telles que le rle jou par cette personne dans la vie publique, justifiant un intrt prpondrant du public  avoir, dans le cadre d'une telle recherche, accs  ces informations_ , limite nanmoins la CJUE.

Cette dcision, qualifie de  surprenante  par plusieurs observateurs, va  lencontre de lavis de lavocat gnral, qui dans de nombreux cas est suivi par la Cour.  Celui-ci avait tranch en juin dernier que Google n'tait pas responsable des donnes personnelles apparaissant sur ses pages et que le  droit  l'oubli  numrique ne pouvait donc pas tre invoqu  son encontre.

Google, ainsi que les autres acteurs de la recherche en ligne, ont qualifi cette dcision de dcevante pour les moteurs de recherche et les internautes.   _Nous sommes trs surpris qu'il s'loigne si profondment des conclusions de l'avocat gnral ainsi que des avertissements et des consquences qu'il y formulait. Nous devons dsormais prendre le temps d'analyser les implications de cet arrt._ , a dclar un porte-parole de Google.

De son ct, la commission europenne a salu cette dcision, qui  _est une victoire pour la protection des donnes personnelles des Europens_ , selon Viviane Redding, la vice-prsidente de la Commission europenne.


*Source* : la dcision de justice


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ? tes-vous pour ou contre ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## Traroth2

Voila une formidable nouvelle pour la vie prive des individus. Dire que certains parlent de "censure", comme si tout connaitre de la vie de son voisin tait un droit...

Transparence pour les organisations (tat, collectivits locales, associations, entreprises), respect de la vie prive pour les individus.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Ainsi, un internaute europen a le droit de demander  Google et aux autres moteurs de recherche, la suppression de leur liste de rsultats de recherche, les liens vers les pages Web publies par des tiers, contenant des informations relatives  sa personne





> Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ? Etes-vous pour ou contre ? Pourquoi ?


Je suis pour dans le sens o c'est un droit. Personnellement je trouve que les recherches personnalises en fonction des recheches dj effectues sont performante et offrent de bons rsultats.
Que certaines personnes soient contre ce procd, je m'en doute, et c'est donc une bonne chose pour eux.

En revenche, l'article ne parle que de la liste des rsultats et des "liens publis par des tiers"... D'ailleurs dsol pour la question, mais qu'est ce que l'on entend par des _liens vers les pages Web publies par des tiers, contenant des informations relatives  sa personne_?
Hors, pour ma part c'est qu'une partie infime de ce que je comprend du terme 'donnes personnelles'.

----------


## Delioneras

Mais a sert compltement  rien.

Ok, on a le droit de dire  Google que nos donnes personnelles n'ont pas  circuler sur le web, ce que j'approuve.

Sauf que dans ma conception trs pessimiste de la ralit de ce monde, je n'oublie pas qu'il s'agit l d'une directive europenne, qui ne s'applique donc que sur le territoire europen, et que Google ... est une entreprise amricaine.
Ses serveurs principaux sont aux USA, et nos donnes personnelles, idem.

Donc dans la ralit, on peut juste aller se faire enfiler, parce que les lois europennes ne s'appliquent pas sur le territoire amricain. Et que, de toutes faons, Google s'en fout.
Donc j'accorde que dans la thorie, a devrait tre ok, mais dans les faits, c'est comme Facebook, nos donnes personnelles ne sont pas supprimes.

De fait, je suis plutt d'avis de surcharger les donnes personnelles par des idioties sans lien et tutti quanti, histoire de crer une overdose d'informations (mme si on sait tous que la gloutonne NSA est capable de digrer).

----------


## matpush

> Mais a sert compltement  rien.


Entirement d'accord avec Delioneras. Ok l'UE souhaite protger les informations personnels des membres (sur le papier en tous cas mais c'est un autre dbat). Mais les tats-Unis ne se sont jamais gns pour collecter les informations, avec ou sans l'accord de l'UE.

Pour moi c'est une dcision qui ne changera rien.

----------


## Shuty

> Entirement d'accord avec Delioneras. Ok l'UE souhaite protger les informations personnels des membres (sur le papier en tous cas mais c'est un autre dbat). Mais les tats-Unis ne se sont jamais gns pour collecter les informations, avec ou sans l'accord de l'UE.
> 
> Pour moi c'est une dcision qui ne changera rien.


Elle ne changera rien oui et non. Car d'un coup le fait de conserver les donnes perso mettra Google dans l'illgalit, ce qui n'est pas rien.

----------


## Invit

> Mais les tats-Unis ne se sont jamais gns pour collecter les informations, avec ou sans l'accord de l'UE.
> 
> Pour moi c'est une dcision qui ne changera rien.


 ::calim2::  Pour la NSA surement pas, par contre a vitera que Google affiche des liens sur des articles de presses, blog... qui raconte plein de choses sur vous et tant pis pour vos amis voyeurs, futurs patrons...

----------


## marc.collin

est-ce qu'on pourra le faire dans la vie rel? soit les journaux, tv et cie?

----------


## Saverok

Voil le prochain sujet de philo au bac : "qui l'emporte entre le droit  l'oubli et le droit  l'information ?"
Voil qui devrait donner quelques cheveux blancs  nos jeunes bacheliers...

Le truc le plus gnant avec des cette dcision est que l'UE laisse le choix  Google de dcider seul de la pertinance des demandes
Autrement dit, Google est *juge* !!!
a, a m'emmerde
Ce n'est pas  Google de dcider que telle demande est lgitime et l'autre non
C'est  la justice de le faire
A ce rythme l, la police sera bientt privatise

----------


## lvr

> Sauf que dans ma conception trs pessimiste de  la ralit de ce monde, je n'oublie pas qu'il s'agit l d'une directive  europenne, qui ne s'applique donc que sur le territoire europen, et  que Google ... est une entreprise amricaine.
> Ses serveurs principaux sont aux USA, et nos donnes personnelles,  idem.


Relis bien la dcision. La dcision dit clairement que ds  l'entreprise  une filiale europenne, le service rendu (ici la  recherche) est faite par le biais de cette filiale qui, elle, est tout a  fait contrainte par cette dcision.




> Autrement dit, Google est *juge*  !!!


C'est pas comme a que je comprends la dcision. Il semble  en effet que Google puisse encore dcider de donner bonne suite ou non   la requte. Mais si le demandeur n'a pas d'accord avec le suivi fait par Google, il peut se retourner vers la justice :
_Where the controller does not grant the request, the data subject may bring the matter before the supervisory authority or the judicial authority so that it carries out the necessary checks and orders the controller to take specific measures accordingly_

----------


## Saverok

> Google est *juge*





> C'est pas comme a que je comprends la dcision. Il semble  en effet que Google puisse encore dcider de donner bonne suite ou non   la requte. Mais si le demandeur n'a pas d'accord avec le suivi fait par Google, il peut se retourner vers la justice :
> 
> _Where the controller does not grant the request, the data subject may bring the matter before the supervisory authority or the judicial authority so that it carries out the necessary checks and orders the controller to take specific measures accordingly_


Autrement dit, Google peut jouer la mauvaise fois et refuser systmatiquement toutes les demandes
Les demandes s'entasseront dans les tribunaux et vu la rapidit de la justice...
Bref, beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose finalement

----------


## psychadelic

Cette dcision de la cour europenne me semble vraiment trange. 

Pourquoi le droit  loubli doit sappliquer  Google et non au site qui publie linformation ???

Je tiens  prciser, qu' la base de cette histoire le journal Espagnol continu  proposer cette information, car elle  t juge licite par l'Agence espagnole de protection des donnes.

----------


## lvr

> Pourquoi le droit  loubli doit sappliquer  Google et non au site qui publie linformation ???


T'as pas tord.

Mais il y a une diffrence entre publier une information  un public restreint et la publier au monde entier. 

La dcision est motive sur le rle minemment agrgateur des moteurs de recherche, sur leur usage extrmement rpandu et la facilit qu'ils offrent pour dresser un  portrait prcis de toi (gare Grce aux moteurs de recherche, l'usurpation d'identit est trs facile.. 

On peut vouloir laisser/garder une information sur le net, parce qu'elle  est relevante dans un certain cadre, sans pour autant qu'elle apparaissent en 1re ligne sur Google, dcontextualise et sujette  tre mal interprte.

Lorsque je fais une recherche sur mon nom, je retrouve des trucs vieux de 20 ans, poque  laquelle la parano actuelle n'tait pas de mise. On tait plutt  l'heure (et moi l'ge) de l'merveillement  ce fabuleux monde. Et donc, on masquait pas trop son nom... Je pourrais vouloir dissocier cela d'une recherche sur mon nom...

----------


## Saverok

> T'as pas tord.
> 
> Mais il y a une diffrence entre publier une information  un public restreint et la publier au monde entier. 
> 
> La dcision est motive sur le rle minemment agrgateur des moteurs de recherche, sur leur usage extrmement rpandu et la facilit qu'ils offrent pour dresser un  portrait prcis de toi (gare Grce aux moteurs de recherche, l'usurpation d'identit est trs facile.. 
> 
> On peut vouloir laisser/garder une information sur le net, parce qu'elle  est relevante dans un certain cadre, sans pour autant qu'elle apparaissent en 1re ligne sur Google, dcontextualise et sujette  tre mal interprte.
> 
> Lorsque je fais une recherche sur mon nom, je retrouve des trucs vieux de 20 ans, poque  laquelle la parano actuelle n'tait pas de mise. On tait plutt  l'heure (et moi l'ge) de l'merveillement  ce fabuleux monde. Et donc, on masquait pas trop son nom... Je pourrais vouloir dissocier cela d'une recherche sur mon nom...


Dans ce cas, ne serait-il pas plus simple d'imposer au site source l'application des tags "noindex" et "nofollow" sur les pages concernes ?

----------


## Iradrille

> Pour la NSA surement pas, par contre a vitera que Google affiche des liens sur des articles de presses, blog... qui raconte plein de choses sur vous et tant pis pour vos amis voyeurs, futurs patrons...


Mouais enfin s'il faut poursuivre en justice tous les moteurs de recherche, plus tous les journaux / blogs pour faire disparaitre quelque chose, c'est pas gagn.

Sans compter qu'une personne lambda qui gagne des procs contre tout plein de grosses boites, c'est le genre de trucs dont les journaux raffolent : la preuve, tout le monde est au courant que ce Mario avait des dettes.

Tout le monde le sait (ou devrait le savoir) :  partir du moment o une information est sur le net, elle ne disparaitra jamais.

Je trouve en tout cas a bizarre, pourquoi s'en prendre  Google et pas au journal qui  publi ces informations ?
Pourquoi Google (ou n'importe quel autre moteur de recherche) n'aurait pas le droit d'indexer des donnes disponible sur le net ?

Que les moteurs de recherche ne permettent pas d'obtenir une version en cache de ce genre d'informations quand l'article initial a t supprim : ok, c'est normal. Mais tant que le (ou les) articles en question sont en ligne c'est stupide (et dangereux) dinterdire leur indexation.

A ce rythme on va pouvoir tre poursuivi pour avoir copi le lien d'un article qui plait pas.

----------


## psychadelic

> A ce rythme on va pouvoir tre poursuivi pour avoir copi le lien d'un article qui plait pas.


Vaut mieux pas mettre de lien, mais juste recopier l'article, comme a c'est Google qui sera poursuivi, et non toi..  ::ptdr::

----------


## Traroth2

> Cette dcision de la cour europenne me semble vraiment trange. 
> 
> Pourquoi le droit  loubli doit sappliquer  Google et non au site qui publie linformation ???
> 
> Je tiens  prciser, qu' la base de cette histoire le journal Espagnol continu  proposer cette information, car elle  t juge licite par l'Agence espagnole de protection des donnes.


C'est une question pertinente. Mais dans certains cas, la rponse est vidente : si je suis en France, que Google rfrence un site qui publie des choses sur moi que j'aimerais qu'on ignore et que ledit site se trouve, je ne sais pas, en Russie, en Chine ou aux Etats-Unis, me tourner vers Google pour qu'il cesse de rfrencer ce site est la seule solution.

----------


## goomazio

Etrange ? Pertinente ? Ce droit devrait permettre de faire supprimer toutes les donnes, chez Google ou l o on les a publies AMHA.

Tous les services en ligne proposent une gestion des utilisateurs ou une gestion de panier d'achats... Pourquoi pas la suppression des informations postes ? 

Les maisons de disque par exemple peuvent faire supprimer ce qui leur appartient. Pourquoi pas les particuliers ? Au moins pour les sites tiers comme les moteurs de recherche.

----------


## psychadelic

Cest larbre qui cache la fort.

Ce contenter de condamner Google seul, cest un peu idiot ; comme le site original continue de publier cette info, on la retrouve aussi sur les autres moteurs de recherche, sur Bing par exemple

Et il y a bien sur tous ceux qui rpercutent linfo sur leur blogs, et pire : en la dformant, etc
On peut trs facilement ruiner la rputation de nimporte qui sur internet, et il ny aucun appareil lgislatif qui semble sintresser  ce problme.

Pour les hommes politique et les  puissants  ils ont bien sur dj trouv une parade, ils suralimentent le Net dinformations souvent inutiles, (ou fausses) de manire  renvoyer les informations  "douloureuses" au fin fond des classements des moteurs de recherche.

Dailleurs, avec tout le Buzz fait autour de ce jugement, il est devenu trs difficile de retrouver la trace du dboire initial de notre espagnol.

Alors pour moi, le jugement de la cour Europene, il est bien joli, mais ils feraient mieux de satteler  la tache pour la protection numrique des citoyens, avec non seulement un arsenal lgislatif, mais aussi policier. 

Je pense par exemple aux "Brouteurs dAbidjan" dont les faux profiles restent sur Facebook  (qui ne fait rien pour grer ce problme).

----------


## phili_b

Je suis pour le droit  l'oubli.

N'empche que a a un cot. Pour preuve il suffit de voir tout les projets qu'on rencontre rgulirement o les fonctions d'archivage et/ou de suppression massives de donnes demandent une vraie analyse supplmentaire, et dont la fonctionnalit n'est pas mis en uvre car non utile sur le moment. Souvent ces fonctionnalits ne sont mis en uvre qu'aprs plusieurs annes car la base de donnes explose ainsi que les disques qui sont pleins  ras bord.

Mais on est bien d'accord que Google est tout fait capable d'absorber ce cot.

Et puis comme dit dans plusieurs messages, au pire le plus important n'est pas dans un premier temps de supprimer ces donnes, mais de ne pas les rendre accessibles au del d'une certaine dure.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Europe :  le droit  loubli, une dcision dsquilibre , selon Eric Schmidt,*
*Google inond par des requtes de suppression dinformations sensibles*

Lors de lassemble annuelle des actionnaires de Google, Eric Schmidt, prsident excutif de la socit, a donn son opinion sur le  droit  loubli , un moyen permettant aux internautes de mettre fin au rfrencement de leurs donnes sensibles, qui avait eu lapprobation de la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE) il y a quelques jours.

Bien videmment, Schmidt saligne avec les prcdentes dclarations dun porte-parole de Google, car pour lui, la validation du droit  loubli reprsente une  _dcision dsquilibre en Europe._ 

_Il  y a une manire simple de comprendre ce qui s'est pass ici. Il y a une collision entre le droit  l'oubli et le droit de savoir. Du point de vue de Google, il y a un quilibre. Nous estimons, aprs avoir examin cette dcision, qui est obligatoire, que l'quilibre est rompu_ , a-t-il critiqu vertement cette dcision du CJUE.

David Drummond, le responsable juridique de Google, a galement indiqu, lors de la mme runion, que cette dcision allait trop loin et tait dcevante. Selon celui-ci, Google est en cours danalyse ses impacts sur le moteur de recherche.

A la suite du texte du CJUE, Google aurait t inond de requtes dinternautes europens, rclamant la suppression de certaines informations les concernant des rsultats du moteur de recherche.  Avec une part de march de prs de 90% dans le domaine de la recherche en ligne, Google reprsente la socit la plus touche par cet arrt.

La BBC rapporte quun pdophile, un ex-politicien dsireux de voir des articles sur des comportements passs disparatre, et un mdecin ayant fait lobjet de commentaires ngatifs en ligne, auraient transmis des requtes  Google pour bnficier du droit  loubli.

Ces quelques cas lvent le voilent sur les possibles drives du droit  loubli, qui fait de plus en plus dbat.  

*Source* : BBC, Guardian


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Etes-vous pour ou contre le droit  l'oubli ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## Zefling

Il faudra ajouter du poids  la temporalit, plus c'est ancien moins cela  de poids ? Des fois a m'arrangerait, quand je cherche de l'aide sur un truc et que l'on tombe parfois sur un tuto de 2004 compltement obsolte avant ceux de 2012-2013... Il y a bien des options de recherche, mais je les trouves pas trs pratiques.

----------


## Saverok

> La BBC rapporte quun pdophile, un ex-politicien dsireux de voir des articles sur des comportements passs disparatre, et un mdecin ayant fait lobjet de commentaires ngatifs en ligne, auraient transmis des requtes  Google pour bnficier du droit  loubli.
> 
> Ces quelques cas lvent le voilent sur les possibles drives du droit  loubli, qui fait de plus en plus dbat.


Il fallait bien s'en doutait.
C'tait mme prvisible.
C'est pourquoi je pense que Google va finir par refuser systmatiquement toutes les demandes
Ainsi, cela calmera la plupart qui n'iront pas en justice
Pour les autres, c'est la justice qui tranchera et c'est tjrs comme cela que a devrait se passer.

----------


## Shuty

> Il faudra ajouter du poids  la temporalit, plus c'est ancien moins cela  de poids ? Des fois a m'arrangerait, quand je cherche de l'aide sur un truc et que l'on tombe parfois sur un tuto de 2004 compltement obsolte avant ceux de 2012-2013... Il y a bien des options de recherche, mais je les trouves pas trs pratiques.



L'indexation de Google se fait sur plusieurs centaines de critres. La pertinence est directement lie au PR du site, de ce fait un tuto fait en 2001 mais ayant bien t rdir (avec backlink vers celui-ci) sera logiquement au-dessus du tuto de 2013 rdig  la vas vite.

La notion de temporalit existe dj, le flux google actualit en est un bon exemple.

----------


## abriotde

Les propos de Zefling prsente une juste mesure dans cette loi. Si les faits sont trop anciens ils apparatront loin dans les rsultt et seront donc un peu oubli.

----------


## goomazio

> Pour les autres, c'est la justice qui tranchera et c'est tjrs comme cela que a devrait se passer.


Au dbut, je pensais qu'on parlait du cas simple o, par exemple, je poste un message sur dveloppez.net, je choppe -25 pouces vers le bas, je ralise que j'ai cris n'importe quoi et je dcide d'allger Internet.


Mais, en fait, on parle de quoi ? Si je braque une bijouterie, que le grant de celle-ci va me dnoncer sur le net, je pourrais aussi invoquer mon droit  l'oubli et faire disparatre la dnonciation de la personne que j'aurais vole ? Ca me semble tre n'importe quoi... C'est dj ce que font certaines personne mais moi en tant qu'utilisateur je ne souhaite pas que cela fonctionne comme a. Je peux supprimer ma contribution et a uniquement. Ce que les gens racontent de ma contribution relve de leur contribution  eux, sur laquelle je ne devrais avoir aucun droit.

edit : je devrais aller me renseigner...

----------


## EyZox

Est-ce dfinitif ou Google peut encore s'opposer  la dcision ?
C'est a la justice de tranch *au cas par cas*, ce qui relve du droit a l'oubli de ce qui relve de la censure.

Avec cette directive, si je comprend bien, un commercial pourra "supprimer" une critique consommateur pour "droit a l'oubli" ?
a ouvre la porte a beaucoup de choses ...

----------


## psychadelic

> [B][SIZE="4"]La BBC rapporte quun pdophile, un ex-politicien dsireux de voir des articles sur des comportements passs disparatre, et un mdecin ayant fait lobjet de commentaires ngatifs en ligne, auraient transmis des requtes  Google pour bnficier du droit  loubli.


Fort de leur inbranlable incomptence, nos brillants juristes Europens ont accouch d'une nouvelle loi inapplicable... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Taurre

Salut,





> La BBC rapporte quun pdophile, un ex-politicien dsireux de voir des articles sur des comportements passs disparatre, et un mdecin ayant fait lobjet de commentaires ngatifs en ligne, auraient transmis des requtes  Google pour bnficier du droit  loubli.
> 
> Ces quelques cas lvent le voilent sur les possibles drives du droit  loubli, qui fait de plus en plus dbat.


Oui, mais non.

Je pense que cela aurait t bien de poser le cadre de la directive (95/46/CE) et plus encore de prsenter un peu l'arrt en cause (C-131/12) parce qu'une fois ces deux documents lus, il parat assez peu probable que les demandes prsentes soient acceptes. En effet, d'une part une porte est laisse ouverte pour ce qui est des condamnations pnales (art. 8, al. 5 de la directive) et, d'autre part, la Cour a prcis (au point 81 de son arrt) que :




> [...] Si, certes, les droits de la personne concerne protgs par ces articles prvalent galement, en rgle gnrale, sur ledit intrt des internautes, cet quilibre peut toutefois dpendre, dans des cas particuliers, de la nature de linformation en question et de sa sensibilit pour la vie prive de la personne concerne *ainsi que de lintrt du public  disposer de cette information, lequel peut varier, notamment, en fonction du rle jou par cette personne dans la vie publique*.


La suppression d'informations concernant un politicien vreux ou un mdecin peu scrupuleux parat donc plus qu'improbable tant donn l'intrt de celles-ci pour le public.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ? tes-vous pour ou contre ? Pourquoi ?


Je suis pour car ces donnes pourraient porter prjudice  une personne ou une enseigne.

En revanche je ne crois pas que a sera appliqu car comme pour Valve qui est oblig d'accepter la revente de leurs jeux dmatrialiss (dcision de la CE) a n'a jamais t mis en place.

----------


## nirgal76

> Voil le prochain sujet de philo au bac : "qui l'emporte entre le droit  l'oubli et le droit  l'information ?"
> Voil qui devrait donner quelques cheveux blancs  nos jeunes bacheliers...
> 
> Le truc le plus gnant avec des cette dcision est que l'UE laisse le choix  Google de dcider seul de la pertinance des demandes
> Autrement dit, Google est *juge* !!!
> a, a m'emmerde
> Ce n'est pas  Google de dcider que telle demande est lgitime et l'autre non
> C'est  la justice de le faire
> A ce rythme l, la police sera bientt privatise


Google parle du fait de retirer des infos  la demande des utilisateurs directement je crois comme le veut l'UE (comment prouver son identit d'ailleurs lors de la demande). En cas de dcision de justice, ils ne s'opposent pas bien videmment. Et Justement, cette dcision de L'UE oblige en quelque sorte google  tre juge puisqu'elle shunte la justice. On dit google, mais Wikipdia est concern aussi et s'y oppose de la mme faon (mais c'est plus mode de taper sur google)

Et bon, c'est comme enlever une page d'un index, ok, on ne sait pas qu'elle est l mais elle reste dans le livre. Google dsindexe mais les donnes sont toujours sur le site point. (Aprs, comme tout bon pre de famille, j'ai pas envie d'avoir un pdophile  cot de chez moi, donc si l'info reste dispo, c'est tant mieux)

----------


## vladimir1118

Lorsque je tape mon nom sur Google, je tombe, en troisime ligne, sur des forums avec des sujets de 2001 ! a ne me prive pas de sommeil mais il est normal que les gens veuillent contrler les informations qui circulent  leur sujet. Beaucoup d'employeur sonde Google pour avoir des informations sur leurs futurs employs et les rsultats peuvent donner une vision errone de ce que sont vos activits dans la ralit. 
Bien sr ce n'est pas l'intrt de Google de supprimer des informations de leur systme. Ils dfendent leurs intrts. Mais leur droit implicite  utiliser le profil numrique des personnes doit s'accompagner du devoir d'offrir  tout un chacun un certain contrle sur ses informations.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  loubli : Google travaille sur un outil automatis pour les internautes*
*qui souhaiteront disparatre de ses rsultats de recherche*

Google travaille sur un outil en ligne qui sera mis  la disposition des internautes qui souhaitent avoir recours au droit  loubli. Linformation a t dvoile par un commissaire allemand  la protection des donnes

Google va utiliser cet outil suite   la dcision de la Cour de Justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE) autorisant les internautes europens  demander au moteur de recherche de ne plus afficher dans ses rsultats des liens vers des sites tiers, contenant des informations personnelles les concernant.

Sappuyant sur la directive de 1995 sur la protection des donnes personnelles, la CJUE avait conclu que lexploitant dun moteur de recherche exerant sur le territoire europen, de par le fait quil est responsable du traitement des donnes personnelles contenues dans les pages quil indexe, doit se plier aux directives du droit europen en matire de gestion, de protection et de suppression des donnes personnelles.

La dcision avait t qualifie de dcevante pour  les moteurs de recherche et les internautes par Google. Son prsident excutif Eric Schmidt avait critiqu vertement la dcision de lEurope, qualifiant celle-ci de  dsquilibre .

En dehors de Google, cette dcision de justice qui a donn lieu  une controverse,  dispose de plusieurs dtracteurs, notamment le fondateur de Wikipedia  Jimmy Wales : _ il sagit de la plus importante dcision de la censure dinternet que je nai jamais vu_ , a dclar celui-ci.

En plus, le   droit  loubli  a dj ouvert la porte  quelques drives.  peine larrt de la CJUE publi, Google a t inond par des requtes de demande de droit  loubli, dont les demandes dun pdophile, un ex-politicien dsireux de voir des articles sur des comportements passs disparatre, un mdecin ayant fait lobjet de commentaires ngatifs en ligne et une entreprise qui a rclam la suppression dun lien vers des avis ngatifs des consommateurs.

Dans son rapport publi lundi 19 mai 2014, la CNIL a not que les plaintes relatives au droit  loubli reprsentent le tiers des requtes reues en 2013.  _Les gens ne veulent pas renoncer  leur vie en ligne, mais veulent la matriser, selon leurs propres arbitrages_ , a expliqu Isabelle Falque-Pierrotin, la prsidente de la CNIL.

Pour grer le flot de demandes des internautes, Google devrait bientt proposer un systme automatis, qui comprendra une sorte de mcanisme dauthentification pour liminer les demandes de  takedown  non autorises. Il faut noter que la gestion du droit  loubli reprsente un vritable casse-tte pour le gant de la recherche.

_L'arrt a des implications importantes pour la manire dont nous grons des demandes de retrait_  d'informations dans les rsultats de recherche, a indiqu un porte-parole de Google.  _C'est compliqu sur un plan logistique  ne serait-ce qu' cause des nombreuses langues impliques et du besoin d'un examen attentif._ 


*Source* : ItPortal

----------


## el_slapper

Oui, comment s'assurer que je ne cherche pas  effacer le profil internet positif du principal concurrent  mon job de rve?

C'est facile de cracher sur Google, mais mettre en place tout cel ne se fera pas en claquant des doigts, juste par le triomphe de la volont.

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

Visiblement il y a une volont sur le net de sparer le prive du public de faon bien dmarqu. Le soucis c'est que "publier" sur internet revient automatiquement  rendre public le contenu ...

C'est tendu tout de mme, dans cette situation, on voit qu'autant des personnalits public (politicien et mdecin, entreprise) veulent camoufler leurs points ngatifs, mais pas uniquement, des dtraqus aux bord de lillgal et de l'immoral aussi. J'avais pens dire "il suffit d'interdire le systme aux systme public, le rserver au priv" Mais a ne suffit pas, il faut aussi filtr les causes du retrait de contenu, et l les mailles du filets ne seront jamais assez serres. 

Finalement ce que je pense de ce droit  l'oublie change au fil de mes rflexion, plus a va et plus je passe de "ba oui c'est lgitime"  "t'as qu' grer correctement ce que tu balances si a te dplat autant d'avoir des traces malsaines sur le net".

----------


## mrqs2crbs

voila une nouvelle qui fleure bon le "negative SEO" (oui, oui, c'est vrai, c'est une technique qui n'existe pas et en plus qui est interdite -sic-).

et qu'est-ce qui se passe si mon pre, ou mon boss, expriment sur le net des ides un choua pas comme il faut. 
j'ai le droit de leur claquer le beignet, sous prtexte que ... l j'avoue, j'ai pas bien compris la raison.
ET PAF drfrencs les grandes gueules, les escrocs, les manipulateurs, les liberticides, ...
non seulement, on renvoie tout ce beau monde dans l'ombre (ben oui, faut pas sortir un poisson hors de l'eau, c'est cruel!), mais en plus, et c'est la cerise sur cette norme tarte  la crme, ce sont les internautes eux mme qui font le mnage.

les amricains (que pourtant je ne porte pas vraiment dans mon coeur) ont tout compris avec leur "premier amendement".

le coup du droit  l'oublie, plus le coup des DRM, ben j'ai vachement l'impression qu'en louced on est en train de me transformer mon ordi en tlvision (c'est propre, a fait pas de vague et faut passer  la caisse)

dormez bien bonnes gens, tout il est beau, tout va bien sur le net

----------


## vladimir1118

Pour ceux qui sont contre cette loi, on dirait qu'un moteur de recherche se doit d'tre le garant de notre justice  travers l'information qu'il diffuse.  Comment faisait-on avant Google pour se protger des gens au pass sulfureux ? 
Il faut quand mme garder  l'esprit qu'il s'agit d'une compagnie priv et que l'information qu'ils choisissent de diffuser n'est pas neutre. De faon plus gnrale, internet n'est pas non plus l'ultime vrit. Il y a aussi des erreurs, des mensonges et des calomnies.
Tant que nous ne sommes pas concerns, c'est trs bien d'tre contre le droit  l'oubli, mais quid si quelqu'un crit un article anonymement sur un sombre forum ouzbek en vous accusant de tous les vices ?  Pour ma part, je serais heureux de pouvoir faire supprimer l'article. 
Maintenant, je reconnais que c'est trs difficile  appliquer. Comment Google peut savoir par exemple si l'article parle de moi au d'un d'homonyme ?

----------


## mrqs2crbs

@ vladimir1118,

c'est vrai, t'as raison, pour certaines situations bien particulires, c'est surement utile de pouvoir faire valoir ce droit ( l'oubli),

ce que je dis, c'est que la diffamation est dj lgifre, et l'tat garanti (parait-il) une justice impartiale et quitable.
qu'en sera-t-il quand chacun pourra prtendre faire justice soi-mme.
et puis surtout faut garder  l'esprit, que ds qu'un "outil", une "technique" nouvelle sont mis en place, ils sont toujours au final dtourns au profit des plus malins.
(cette dcision de la CJUE a t porte par une quipe de technocrates europens, qui sont, de par le jeu politique  ce niveau, continuellement soumis aux pressions des lobby. c'est l que mes alarmes personnelles se mettent en branle : cette dcision n'est pas que motive par ce truc du "droit  l'oubli", il y forcment aussi une tentative soit de gner Google, soit de crer une porte d'entre pour manipuler efficacement le rfrencement)

c'est a le sujet de ma facherie: j'ai toujours l'impression (peut-tre  tort) que la relle motivation de ce type de dcision politique, est trs loigne de l'explication dmagogique que l'on nous propose, mais que plus prosaquement c'est encore la mme rengaine : comment nos dirigeants vont-il faire pour reprendre la main sur internet. 

cordialement.
@+

----------


## lvr

Il faut pouvoir un organe indpendant et officiel (une agence europenne, la court de justice europenne, ... ?) qui tranche si oui ou non les demandes sont recevables et qui les faits s'appliquer  tous les outils de recherche, Google, Bing, DuckDuckGo et ....
Tout autre forme ne se pas garante d'quit entre les personnes et les moteurs de recherche.

----------


## Zirak

> @ vladimir1118,
> 
> c'est vrai, t'as raison, pour certaines situations bien particulires, c'est surement utile de pouvoir faire valoir ce droit ( l'oubli),
> 
> ce que je dis, c'est que la diffamation est dj lgifre, et l'tat garanti (parait-il) une justice impartiale et quitable.
> qu'en sera-t-il quand chacun pourra prtendre faire justice soi-mme.
> et puis surtout faut garder  l'esprit, que ds qu'un "outil", une "technique" nouvelle sont mis en place, ils sont toujours au final dtourns au profit des plus malins.
> (cette dcision de la CJUE a t porte par une quipe de technocrates europens, qui sont, de par le jeu politique  ce niveau, continuellement soumis aux pressions des lobby. c'est l que mes alarmes personnelles se mettent en branle : cette dcision n'est pas que motive par ce truc du "droit  l'oubli", il y forcment aussi une tentative soit de gner Google, soit de crer une porte d'entre pour manipuler efficacement le rfrencement)
> 
> ...



Oui enfin, chaque internaute pourra dposer une demande qui sera tudie, ils ne vont pas tout virer directement  la moindre demande, donc non, je ne pense pas que tu pourras virer des informations qui ne te concernes pas toi personnellement, mais seulement avec preuve de qui tu es.


Aprs moi ce que je me demande c'est sous quelle forme seront les demandes ? Car un simple "Bonjour je m'appelle Robert Dupont, je ne veux plus apparaitre dans vos rsultats", c'est trop light et puis bon des Robert Dupont, y'e na pleins, comment grer les homonymes ? Et si aprs il faut s'amuser  linker toute les pages  enlever, cela peut vite devenir rbarbatif et dcourageant...

----------


## la.lune

C'est simple de pointer le doigt sur Google et le prendre pour responsable de tout a, que de dposer une plainte demandant aux sites tiers de supprimer les donnes qui concernent leurs vie privs.
Si par exemple la justice sait dire  Google de ne pas indexer les rsultats sur le net de ce que certains disent  propos de Hollande alors elle devrait savoir que a devrait commencer par les sites qui publient ces contenus. Si la loi donne droit  ceux qui publient et critiquent les autres alors pourquoi nous empcher de lire ces contenus.

Je connais un site X qui dit de mal sur moi, c'est sur le net, donc public, mais je viens dire  Google de ne pas indexer le site X. Si selon la loi Google fait un crime, pourquoi je viens  Google mais que le site X a droit de publier en public ses informations? Mais c'est absurde. Pourquoi la loi ne statue pas que la publication de l'information priv mme est un crime donc au lieu d'avoir le courage de chercher le site et signaler  Google il faut plutt demander  ce que le contenu soit supprim sur le site.

Ils ne vont pas le faire tout simplement parce que les gens vont dire que c'est un frein  la libert d'expression. Alors on va leur dire : Donc ce n'est pas un enfreint  la libert d'expression si on dsindexe le contenu dont la loi statu de lgal et qu'il mrite d'tre rendu public?

Supposons le cas des contenus status sans discussion qu'ils ne mritent pas d'tre publis sur le net, pourquoi la justice  oublier vraiment par o commencer?

Ils vont dire mais "non... au fait c'est simple de demander  Google et lui forcer  dsindexer le contenu que de faire une procdure judiciaire pour que le contenu soit supprim du site " moi si j'tais Google j'allais accepter de dsindexer si la justice statue que le contenu ne mrite pas d'tre publi en public, alors il faudra commencer par le site qui a publier l'info et dans ce cas dj a ne sert  dire l'indexation d'un lien mort. ::aie:: 

La question sur le droit d'oublie est trs pertinente car il faudra tout prcis sinon mme les sites qui font l'loge ou la campagne d'une personne risquent d'tre dsindexs. Ce qu'ont voit qui n'a pas forcement de sens s'il faut  chaque fois choisir le lien  dsindexer, donc une personne populaire est mal barr, il faudra une personne qui ne fera que a dans sa vie : choisir le lien  dsindexer  ::weird:: 

Tous ces absurdits et incohrences on voit des juges qui ne pigent rien en informatique et qui ne comprennent pas ce qu'ils disent .

----------


## marsupial

http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/05/.../tab/comments/

http://www.01net.com/editorial/62023...ets-connectes/

D'autres questions sur les hommes de loi ?

----------


## Zirak

> Je connais un site X qui dit de mal sur moi, c'est sur le net, donc public, mais je viens dire  Google de ne pas indexer le site X. Si selon la loi Google fait un crime, pourquoi je viens  Google mais que le site X a droit de publier en public ses informations? Mais c'est absurde. Pourquoi la loi ne statue pas que la publication de l'information priv mme est un crime donc au lieu d'avoir le courage de chercher le site et signaler  Google il faut plutt demander  ce que le contenu soit supprim sur le site.


C'est pour cela que si tu avais bien lu, ils ont bien prcis que si les informations  "oublier" avaient une utilit publique alors elles ne seraient pas supprimes, il s'agit vraiment des informations personnelles dont on parle.


Si on reprend l'exemple du mdecin pdophile ou je ne sais quoi de l'article, les liens qui voquent cela ne sont pas dans l'illgalit, et ce n'est pas une information prive (y'a bien du y avoir un article de journal retrouvable dans les archives si il y a eu condamnation), et cela est considr "d'utilit publique" de savoir que le docteur machin a/avait des tendances pdophiles, car mme si il fait cela "en priv"  ::aie:: , il a t reconnu publiquement coupable d'un dlit, et le fait d'voquer cette condamnation, ce n'est pas de la diffamation, donc pas illgal, donc sa demande de droit  l'oubli sera/devrait tre refuse.

Aprs si (exemple imaginaire) en tapant ton nom, google te link un de tes messages  l'poque o, en jeune insousciant, tu trainais sur le forum "je me bourre la gueule le soir en insultant mon patron", bah a, tu pourras demander le droit  l'oubli, car ce n'est pas d'utilit publique (sauf peut-tre pour ton patron  ::lol:: ).

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  l'oubli : Google lance son formulaire de demande de retrait des donnes sensibles*
*et prcise les conditions dutilisation*

Google met  la disposition des internautes europens un formulaire pour ceux qui veulent avoir recours au droit  loubli, afin que le moteur de recherche naffiche plus dans ses rsultats des liens vers des sites tiers contenant des infirmations sensibles sur ceux-ci.

Le lancement de ce formulaire fait suite  une dcision de la Cour de Justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE) qui a statu que de par le fait quil est responsable du traitement des donnes personnelles contenues dans les pages quil indexe, Google doit se plier aux directives du droit europen en matire de gestion, de protection et de suppression des donnes personnelles.

Moins de 48 heures aprs la publication de cet arrt de justice, Google a t inond par un nombre important de requtes dinternautes dsirant bnficier de cette mesure, parmi lesquels les demandes dun pdophile, un ex-politicien dsireux de voir des articles sur des comportements passs disparatre, un mdecin ayant fait lobjet de commentaires ngatifs en ligne et une entreprise qui a rclam la suppression dun lien vers des avis ngatifs des consommateurs

Bien quayant critiqu cette dcision qui  serait une forme de censure dInternet , le gant de la recherche a rapidement dvelopp un outil pour faciliter le recourt au droit  loubli et apport quelques informations pour limiter les drives.

Ainsi, toute demande ne donnera pas forcement lieu  une suppression des informations concernes. Sur le formulaire, Google prcise quil pourrait ne pas rpondre favorablement  une requte si celle-ci prsente un intrt public,  _par exemple, si elle concerne des escroqueries financires, une ngligence professionnelle, des condamnations pnales ou une conduite publique adopte par un fonctionnaire_ .

De ce fait, chaque demande sera traite de faon individuelle et Google tentera de  trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  ces informations et  les diffuser.  La firme va mettre sur pied un comit consultatif pour parvenir  lquilibre entre ces deux lments. Sigeront au sein de ce comit : Eric Schmidt, prsident excutif de Google ; Jimmy Wales, fondateur de Wikipedia ;   le rapporteur spcial de lONU sur la libert dexpression, Frank La Rue et des chercheurs.

De plus, la suppression ne sera applique quen Europe. Les pages concernes seront encore visibles  travers le reste du monde, sans aucune modification.

Pour faire une demande, linternaute europen devra fournir les liens quil souhaite voir retirer et expliquer pourquoi, justifier son identit en fournissant une copie de sa pice didentit et signer lectroniquement le message.

 ::fleche::  *Le formulaire pour avoir recours au droit  l'oubli*

----------


## Invit

> Droit  l'oubli : Google lance son formulaire de demande de retrait des donnes sensibles
> 
> (...)
> son identit en fournissant une copie de sa pice didentit


Bravo, c'est trs rapide comme raction ( pas comme on en a l'habitude en france  ::aie::  ) mais on voit qu'ils savent en tirer un bnfice  ::calim2:: 




> Moins de 48 heures aprs la publication de cet arrt de justice, Google a t inond par un nombre important de requtes dinternautes dsirant bnficier de cette mesure, parmi lesquels les demandes dun pdophile, un ex-politicien dsireux de voir des articles sur des comportements passs disparatre, un mdecin ayant fait lobjet de commentaires ngatifs en ligne et une entreprise qui a rclam la suppression dun lien vers des avis ngatifs des consommateurs


Certains risquent d'avoir des surprises, ce truc n'est pas vraiment contrlable.

----------


## thierry.pericard

Hello,

Trs bonne rponse de Google, et adapte semble t il aux diverses situations. Ne reste plus aux diffrents demandeurs qu' penser aussi  des rseaux comme Facebook par exemple. 




> De plus, la suppression ne sera applique quen Europe. Les pages concernes seront encore visibles  travers le reste du monde, sans aucune modification.


L a veut dire qu'un recruteur tranger pourra quand mme voir toute votre "expression" sur le web. Ce n'est pas exactement ce que l'on attend d'un "droit  l'oubli"  ::roll:: 

Cordialement

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  loubli : 12 000 requtes reues par Google en une journe*
*aprs le lancement du formulaire de demande de suppression des donnes sensibles*

En fin de semaine dernire, Google lanait un formulaire en ligne pour permettre aux internautes europens de signaler en quelques clics quils ne souhaitaient plus voir des liens vers des informations sensibles les concernant affichs dans les rsultats du moteur de recherche.

En seulement une journe aprs louverture des soumissions, le gant de la recherche aurait reu pratiquement 12 000 demandes de droit  loubli dinternautes europens, selon un porte-parole de la socit. La firme pourrait se retrouver en train de mobiliser dimportantes ressources pour traiter ces demandes, dans la mesure o chaque demande est traite de faon individuelle.

Google veut  _trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  ces informations et  les diffuser._  Ainsi, les requtes peuvent tre rejetes si elles prsentent un intrt public,  _par exemple, si elle concerne des escroqueries financires, une ngligence professionnelle, des condamnations pnales ou une conduite publique adopte par un fonctionnaire_ .

Le fait que ce soit Google qui dcide si le droit  loubli est applicable ou non  une demande est critiqu par plusieurs associations de dfenses des droits des utilisateurs, notamment lUFC-Que Choisir qui estime que Google nest pas  le bon interlocuteur  et quil ne devrait pas tre plac en situation darbitre.

Le PDG de Google pour sa part note que ces rgles ouvrent la voie  une nouvelle forme de censure dInternet. Il regrette que son entreprise nait pas t associe au dbat en Europe. Pour lui, ces directives de la Cour de Justice de lUnion europenne pourraient pnaliser linnovation et offrir un moyen aux rgimes totalitaires pour contrler linformation sur Internet.

Il faut noter que la suppression des informations indexes ne sera applique quen Europe. Les pages concernes seront encore visibles  travers le reste du monde, sans aucune modification. De plus, Google  ne prcise pas le temps quil pourrait prendre pour effectuer le traitement dune requte.

*Source* : Der Spiegel

----------


## Shuty

Tout est dans le titre "12 000 requtes reues par Google en une journe".

 C'est simplement le rsultat de plusieurs annes de ngligence.

----------


## Gecko

Perso je trouve cette fonctionnalit aberrante. Et cibler uniquement Google est hypocrite.

Le formulaire devrait tre gr par une association reprsentant l'UE, dont les membres restent anonymes, si il est valid il est alors transmit au site en question et aux diffrents moteurs.

J'ai rien contre le droit a l'oubli, mais certaines grosses socits pourraient tres tentes de soudoyer Google pour faire disparaitre des articles qui ne les mettent pas en valeur... (Amesys vs Reflet)

Bref, encore du pognon gaspill

----------


## Simara1170

> Il faut noter que la suppression des informations indexes ne sera applique quen Europe. Les pages concernes seront encore visibles  travers le reste du monde, sans aucune modification. De Plus, Google ne prcise pas le temps quil pourrait prendre pour effectuer le traitement dune requte.


Donc en soit a sert  rien, tu passes par un proxy US et c'est reparti... Bravo la pirouette Google...

----------


## Kreepz

> Donc en soit a sert  rien, tu passes par un proxy US et c'est reparti... Bravo la pirouette Google...


Je suis d'accord, ils sont bien gentils de dire droit  l'oubli, mais il est inutile...

----------


## goomazio

> Je suis d'accord, ils sont bien gentils de dire droit  l'oubli, mais il est inutile...


Bin si, comme dit plus haut, il a dj permis de lier 12000 fiches "anonymes"  des photocopies de carte d'identit ou des signatures de carte d'identit lectroniques.

En gros, le web va devenir moins cher, parce qu'on donne plus d'infos permettant de mieux cibler les pubs.  ::aie::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  loubli : Google aurait lintention de signaler les demandes de suppression*
*aux internautes lorsque leurs rsultats de recherche ont t affects*

Suite  un arrt de la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE) Google avait lanc il y a quelques jours un formulaire pour permettre aux internautes europens davoir recours au droit  loubli. Le gant de la recherche compte signaler cette forme  de censure  des informations quelle affiche, au cas o le droit  loubli aurait t appliqu aux rsultats qui sont affichs  un internaute.

Pour rappel, le CJUE avait statu que lexploitant dun moteur de recherche exerant sur le territoire europen, de par le fait quil est responsable du traitement des donnes personnelles contenues dans les pages quil indexe, doit se plier aux directives du droit europen en matire de gestion, de protection et de suppression des donnes personnelles. Cette dcision faisait suite  une plainte dun internaute en Espagne, qui souhaitait mettre fin au rfrencement darticles qui voquent ses dettes, sous prtexte quavec le temps, ces informations sont devenues obsoltes.

Dsormais, il est possible pour chaque internaute europen de demander  Google darrter dindexer des pages qui contiennent des informations sensibles le concernant, tant que ces informations ne reprsentent pas un intrt public. Une nouvelle option sur laquelle les internautes europens se sont rapidement rus. La semaine dernire, Google avait dj reu prs de 41 000 demandes de suppression. 

La firme avait annonc que les demandes seront analyses individuellement. Au cas o Google rpondrait favorablement  une requte et procderait  la suppression des donnes rfrences, la socit aurait cependant lintention dafficher un drapeau pour signaler que le contenu a t censur  lutilisateur ayant effectu une recherche, dont  les rsultats contiennent des lments qui ont t supprims suite au droit  loubli.

Daprs le quotidien The Guardian  lorigine de cette information, Google publiera une courte notification comme il le fait actuellement lorsquun contenu a t retir de ses rsultats  la suite dune requte DMCA. Le message suivant pourrait tre affich  lutilisateur :  En rponse  une plainte, nous avons retir xx rsultats sur cette page .

Il faut noter que le droit  loubli tant une directive europenne, Google va lappliquer uniquement en Europe et affichera les informations supprimes dans les rsultats  des recherches effectues dans le reste du monde.


*Source* : The Guardian

----------


## Zirak

Que Google souhaitent afficher un drapeau d'avertissement, je ne sais pas si cela valait une news  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre je serais curieux de savoir combien de demande ont t traites sur les 41 000 et en combien de temps en moyenne...

----------


## nirgal76

> Hello,
> 
> Trs bonne rponse de Google, et adapte semble t il aux diverses situations. Ne reste plus aux diffrents demandeurs qu' penser aussi  des rseaux comme Facebook par exemple. 
> 
> L a veut dire qu'un recruteur tranger pourra quand mme voir toute votre "expression" sur le web. Ce n'est pas exactement ce que l'on attend d'un "droit  l'oubli" 
> 
> Cordialement



De toute faon, google ne retire que la rfrence, la page avec la photo ou tu vomis dans le caniveau est toujours en ligne et donc peut tre vue, et  l'aide de n'importe quel autre moteur de recherche qui ne subit pas les pressions de l'Europe. En plus, si google affiche l'info comme quoi il y a eu censure, tu le sais et hop, tu fais la mme recherche depuis google US ou depuis un autre moteur et tu as ton infos. donc a ne sert finalement  rien, (comme la plupart des choses qui viennent de l'Europe).

----------


## Aiekick

> Il faut noter que le droit  loubli tant une directive europenne, Google va lappliquer uniquement en Europe et affichera les informations supprimes dans les rsultats  des recherches effectues dans le reste du monde.


Droit  l'oubli geographique donc ! 
Pas supression mais filtrage !

Bravo gogole  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aiekick

je viens d'avoir une ide qu'elle est bonne.

je vais deposer un copyright sur ma vie prive, comme ca je pourrai faire une requete DMCA  ::mouarf:: 
c'est plus rapide au traitement non ? ::mouarf::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  loubli : Microsoft travaille galement sur un moyen pour demander la suppression des donnes sensibles*
* sur son moteur Bing*

Suite  la dcision de la  Cour de Justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE) autorisant les internautes europens  avoir recours au droit  loubli, les projecteurs se sont tourns vers Google, de par sa part de march importante dans le domaine de la recherche en ligne, alors que tous les acteurs de la recherche en ligne en Europe sont concerns par cette mesure.

Tout comme Google qui a mis  la disposition des internautes un moyen pour effectuer des requtes pour mettre fin  lindexation des sites tiers vers des contenus privs les concernant, Microsoft travaille galement sur un moyen pour permettre aux utilisateurs de Bing davoir recours  cette mesure.

_Nous travaillons actuellement sur une procdure spciale pour des rsidents de lUnion europenne qui demandent  bloquer des rsultats de recherche sur Bing suite  des requtes sur leur nom_ , peut-on lire sur le moteur de recherche.




Le traitement des requtes  cause de srieux problmes aux moteurs de recherche, dautant plus quils doivent dcider si linformation vise nest pas dun intrt pour la vie public. Microsoft se veut prudent dans sa dmarche afin de pouvoir fournir une solution quitable.  _Llaboration dun systme quitable nous prendra un certain temps. Nous allons fournir des informations supplmentaires sur le sujet bientt_ , explique la firme.

Il faut noter que le droit  loubli ne sapplique que sur le territoire europen et Google, pour sa part, a dcid de supprimer les informations uniquement en Europe. Elles resteront donc visibles pour le reste du monde.

*Source* : Microsoft

----------


## Traroth2

Hh, ils sont vexs parce que personne ne leur a rien demand, chez Microsoft !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## eric.c

En gros, avec le droit  l'oubli sur les moteurs de recherche on arrache la page du sommaire mais on laisse le chapitre litigieux. a me parait moyen au niveau efficacit. Du style on met fin  la canicule en interdisant les thermomtres   ::mouarf::

----------


## Adapas

Personnellement, si j'ai  applaudi l'initiative de *Google* et de l'Europe en premier lieu, je dois reconnaitre qu'il y a pas mal de failles dans ce systme de formulaire et de procdure. Si je pense que l'on a le droit de protger sa vie prive sur le net et pouvoir viter toute drive et diffamation, la proposition de Google reste toutefois assez limite. S'il suffit de passer par le site us notamment. Ce qui m'a tout de mme interpell, c'est que derrire les informations lues dans les articles comme celui-ci qui explique en quoi consiste le droit  l'oubli par Google et qui traite de l'ambiguit entre le droit  l'oubli numrique et le droit  l'information (sans oublier la libert d'expression), il y a tous les dessous, en ce qui concerne l'existance mme des pages, le fait que Google soit juge et partie, le fait qu'il ne soit oblig de supprimer ces donnes sur rclamation qu'en Europe et que a ne se fera sans doute pas sur le continent amricain...Bref a fait pas mal rflchir sur les limites connues des deux cts, tant pour Google en tant que tel et l'Europe. Il y a un effet poudre aux yeux indniable. Je me demande vraiment si les "experts consultants" qui vont constituer le comit charg d'valuer les demandes et de rapporter au public toute information qui est de son intrt seront  la hauteur pour crdibiliser l'initiative de l'Europe. Ensuite il faudrait que a soit tendu  tous les moteurs de recherche, c'est sr et c'est bien que Microsoft s'y mette mme si a serait biend 'aller encore plus loin. Bref, en gros, c'est du filtrage comme le disent d'autres mais je trouve qu'il y a un sentiment de progrs, de prise de conscience...  ::?:  efficacit relle.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  loubli : Google commence  supprimer dans ses rsultats de recherche*
*les informations sensibles sur les internautes europens* 

Google aurait commenc   supprimer dans les rsultats de son moteur de recherche, certaines informations des utilisateurs en Europe,  dans le cadre du droit  loubli.

Un porte-parole de la firme aurait rvl cette information au Wall Street Journal. Cette opration de dsindexation dinformations sensibles sur les internautes europens se fait suite  une dcision de justice de la Cour de Justice de lUnion Europenne (CJUE).

Celle-ci avait statu que lexploitant dun moteur de recherche exerant sur le territoire europen, de par le fait quil est responsable du traitement des donnes personnelles contenues dans les pages quil indexe, doit se plier aux directives du droit europen en matire de gestion, de protection et de suppression des donnes personnelles.


Pour se conformer  cette dcision, Google avait mis sur pied un formulaire pour permettre aux internautes de faire des requtes afin de bnficier du droit  loubli. En lespace de quelques jours, la firme avait t inonde de demandes de droit  loubli. Selon le Wall Street Journal, la socit aurait reu en 4 jours 41 000 demandes.

Cependant, pour  _trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  des informations et  les diffuser_ , la firme avait dcid de traiter chaque demande individuellement. Il lui revient donc dapprcier la pertinence dune requte. Un aspect qui avait t critiqu par plusieurs organismes de protection des consommateurs.

De plus, la suppression de linformation cible nest effectue quen Europe. Celle-ci reste visible pour les recherches effectues dans le reste du monde.

galement impact par cette mesure, Microsoft travaille aussi sur un moyen pour grer le recours au droit  loubli sur son site Bing.


*Source* : WSJ

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  l'oubli : Google a reu 70 000 demandes en un mois*
*le retrait des informations suscite des craintes de censure*

Google a indiqu, aujourd'hui 3 juillet 2014  l'AFP, avoir reu 70 000 demandes de droit  l'oubli depuis le 30 mai, date  laquelle le moteur de recherche avait lanc son formulaire qui permet aux internautes d'avoir recours  cette mesure pour faire supprimer des rsultats de recherche des informations sensibles sur eux.

Aprs un pic de plus de 12 000 demandes le jour du lancement de son formulaire, Google affirme recevoir actuellement en moyenne 1 000 requtes par jour.

En ce qui concerne la rpartition gographique, le plus grand nombre de demandes provient de la France (14 086 requtes), suivie par l'Allemagne (12 678), le Royaume-Uni (8 497), l'Espagne (6 176) et l'Italie (5 934).

Le moteur de recherche a affirm que les actions  mener devraient porter sur 267 550 liens. Une fois de plus, la France est le pays pour lequel les demandes sont les plus nombreuses (48 000), devant lAllemagne (47 000), le Royaume-Uni (34 600), lEspagne (21 500) et lItalie (23 300).

Google note que chaque demande sera traite de faon individuelle pour tenter de  trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  ces informations et  les diffuser.  La firme se rserve galement le droit de rejeter une demande si elle prsente un intrt public.

Certains demandeurs ont dj vu les informations incrimines tre supprimes par le moteur de recherche. Il faut noter que la suppression ne concerne que l'Europe et que les informations restent visibles dans le reste du monde. Google, en plus d'afficher une courte notification sur les rsultats qui ont t affects, a inform les mdias sur le fait que certains de leurs articles ne sont plus rfrencs.

Les mdias anglo-saxons qui ont t les premiers  recevoir les notifications de Google, font tat d'une forme de censure qui vient nuire  la  libert de la presse.  Le Guardian affirme avoir t alert pour six de ses articles, tandis qu'un article de la BBC a eu droit au mme sort, ainsi qu'un article du Daily Mail.

Il s'agit notamment d'articles sur  Stan O'Neal, ancien patron de la banque Merill Lynch, responsable de pertes colossales, ou encore ceux sur un ancien arbitre cossais qui avait reconnu avoir menti pour justifier un penalty. 

Le traitement des premires  demandes par Google a enfl la polmique, et relanc les inquitudes sur les drives de cette mesure. Jimmy Wales, fondateur de Wikipdia, a affirm sur twitter que  _censurer Google, c'est censurer la presse_ .  


*Sources* : AFP, The Guardian

----------


## mrqs2crbs

> Il s'agit notamment d'articles sur  Stan O'Neal, ancien patron de la banque Merill Lynch, responsable de pertes colossales, ...


ben voila, c'est carrment gnial,

Merill Lynch (et donc Stan O'Neal) sont quand mme responsables pour partie de la crise des subprimes, qui a entrain entre autre l'expropriation de quelques million de mnages (chiffres?) amricains, et qui est  l'origine de la "Crise" dont on nous rabache tout les jours les oreilles (et qui justifie tout un tas de rforme pas populaire du tout).

c'est incroyable, faut rappeler que : Stan O'Neal est amricain (et pas Europen), Merill Lynch est une banque amricaine (et pas Europenne). Mais l'auteur de l'article censur lui est britanique!!! (plus d'info sur ce cas sur le site de la tribune)

l'Info concernant ce type et sa banque pouvait quand mme avoir du sens pour un bon paquet de personnes.

Mais bon peut-tre qu'effectivement il vaut mieux oublier Stan O'Neil (et surtout le laisser tranquille).

----------


## macslan

C'est  se demander si  les demandeurs du droit  l'oubli ne devraient pas faire en sorte pour qu'il y a pas besoin de faire une demande

----------


## Aiekick

c'est dommage pour les demandeurs legitimes, tels que ceux qui ce sont fait abus sur internet.

Mais il faut bien reconnaitre, que c'est bien jou de la part de google, que de traiter en priorit les demandes qui vont faire polmique ^^

Malin le bestiaux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aiekick

> Google note que chaque demande sera traite de faon individuelle pour tenter de  trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  ces informations et  les diffuser.  La firme se rserve galement le droit de rejeter une demande si elle prsente un intrt public.


Donc google considere que les articles de presse sur Stan O'Neal, ou encore ceux sur un ancien arbitre cossais, ne sont pas d'un interet piblic ?
Quels sont les criteres de google ?

----------


## Sergejack

a va bien profiter aux hommes politiques...

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  loubli : Google a reu plus de 146 000 demandes*
*la France enregistre le plus grand nombre de demandes*

Google a mis  jour son rapport de confidentialit relatif au  droit  loubli .  Le gant de la recherche affirme avoir reu au total 146 357 demandes de suppression dinformations indexes, ayant entran lanalyse de prs de 498 737 URL, depuis le lancement de la procdure le 29 mai 2014 jusqu 12 octobre 2014.

Google a rpondu favorablement  plusieurs demandes, qui ont donn lieu  la suppression de 171 183 URL (41.8%) indexes. Environ 238 714 URL (58.2%) nont pas t supprimes.

Dans les exemples de demandes reus et publis par le gant de la recherche, on peut noter que les demandes qui ont t rejetes concernent essentiellement des affaires ayant trait  des dlits financiers, des arrestations et des manquements professionnels. Les URL qui ont t supprimes par Google concernent essentiellement les victimes ou des personnes acquittes qui ne souhaitent plus voir leur nom figurer sur le moteur de recherche. Google explique que lors de lvaluation  de chaque demande, ils doivent tenir compte des droits de chaque individu et dterminer si le contenu est d'intrt public ou non. 

Les sites les plus affects sont Facebook (3353 URL supprimes), profilengine.com (3298 URL supprimes), ou encore YouTube (2397 URL supprimes).

La France affiche le plus grand nombre de demandes, avec prs de 29 140 requtes souhaitant la suppression de 89 277 URL. Google a procd  la suppression de 36 513 URL (51.5%), contre 34 374 (48.5%) URL non supprimes.




LAllemagne occupe le second rang avec 25 206 demandes, suivi par le Royaume-Uni (18 486 demandes), lEspagne (13 429 demandes) et lItalie (11 469 demandes).

Pour rappel, le droit  loubli fait suite  une dcision de justice de la Cour de Justice de lUnion Europenne (CJUE). Elle avait statu que lexploitant dun moteur de recherche exerant sur le territoire europen, de par le fait quil est responsable du traitement des donnes personnelles contenues dans les pages quil indexe, doit se plier aux directives du droit europen en matire de gestion, de protection et de suppression des donnes personnelles.

Google stait montr outr par cette dcision, qui reprsentait pour la firme une sorte de censure dInternet. 

Il faut noter, cependant, que les liens supprims concernent uniquement lEurope et que ceux-ci seront visibles sur le moteur de recherche dans le reste du monde.

*Source* :

----------


## marc.collin

est-ce que le droit  l'oublie dans le monde physique existe?

par exemple demande qu'il soit interdit de voir notre nom

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit  l'oubli : comment Google dcide des liens qui peuvent tre supprims* 
*des rsultats de son moteur de recherche? * 

Suite  une dcision de la Cour europenne de justice il y a six mois dj, Google sest vu contraint de mettre sur pied un moyen de mettre fin au rfrencement des donnes sensibles sur le Vieux Continent   moins qu'il existe des raisons particulires, telles que le rle jou par cette personne dans la vie publique, justifiant un intrt prpondrant du public  avoir, dans le cadre d'une telle recherche, accs  ces informations . Cest dans ce contexte qua t propos le  droit  loubli , un formulaire en ligne permettant aux internautes de demander la suppression de liens pouvant mettre  mal leur personne ou leur rputation bien entendu sous rserve de certaines conditions.

Une initiative qui a somme toute gagn en popularit puisque les quipes de Google ont reu plus de 170 000 requtes pour dsindexer des rsultats de son moteur de recherche plus de 580 000 liens comme lexpliquait mercredi dernier Peter Fleischer, le conseil gnral de Google en matire de confidentialit. 

Jusqu prsent, moins de la moiti des requtes (42%) ont obtenu une suite favorable, en clair 58% des requtes nont pas t identifies comme rpondant aux critres dfinis. Une quipe de retrait est ddie aux cas les plus simples tandis quune quipe compose davocats et dingnieurs seniors se penche sur les cas plus complexes, a expliqu Fleischer pendant le congrs europen sur la protection des donnes  IAAP qui sest tenu  Bruxelles. Google sinvestit normment dans limplmentation de lordonnance de la CJUE  cause des directives jauges  vagues . Alors comment procde Mountain View ?


Les requtes sont ranges dans trois catgories :   il y a les oui faciles, les non faciles et il y a les cas vraiment pineux au milieu  explique Fleischer. En guise dexemple de cas tombant sous la premire catgorie nous pouvons citer ceux o la nudit dune femme est expose sur le web par un ancien petit-ami. Un autre cas peut tre celui dun homme qui a rvl son statut de sropositif dans un forum il y a une dcennie et qui souhaite voir le lien retir. Pour la seconde catgorie, un exemple de refus a t fait  un policier italien qui a t condamn pour avoir accept des pots-de-vin et voudrait voir le lien retir juste avant de se prsenter pour les lections municipales.

Lun des problmes auxquels peuvent tre confrontes les quipes de Google est le fait que le processus soit unilatral puisque les dcisions daccorder ou non les demandes se basent sur les informations fournies par une seule personne via un simple formulaire web.

Il est galement arriv  Google de recevoir des demandes qui demandent de retirer des informations concernant quelquun qui a t condamn pour un crime il y a fort longtemps.   quoi ressemble son visage, pourquoi ne ferez-vous pas cela ? Sauf que plus tard vous dcouvrez que la personne a un historique de condamnations et rptes pour le mme crime jusqu aujourdhui. Aussitt, ce genre de requte vous apparat diffremment  a expliqu Fleischer.  

Parce que la cour na pas t prcise sur les directives, Google a d trouver des stratagmes pour mettre en uvre cette dcision. Par exemple, une fois que votre requte a t valide, Mountain View a dcid de supprimer les liens de tous les 28 domaines des pays membres de l'UE, ainsi que des domaines de Google en Islande, au Liechtenstein, en Norvge et en Suisse, mais galement aux pays membres de l'Association europenne de libre-change (AELE).

Cependant, Joe McNamee le directeur excutif dEDRi, un groupe europen des droits digitaux, qui a pris part  la discussion estime que le fait que Google nenlve pas les liens de son domaine en .com rend cette opration incomplte : il est inconsistant de la part de Google de retirer les liens de la nudit dune femme de ces 32 domaines et de ne pas le faire sur le domaine en .com a-t-il donn comme exemple. En guise de rponse, Fleischer a rtorqu que la dcision de Google de ne pas toucher  son domaine en .com est motive par le fait que dautres cours de justice ailleurs dans le monde ne sont pas parvenues aux mmes conclusions que la CJUE. Ce sujet pourra toutefois tre lobjet  dun dbat postrieur.

Un autre point est le dsaccord sur le fait que Google enlve les liens vers les sites sans forcment expliquer pourquoi aux webmestres. Ce qui a conduit  des hypothses autour de la personne qui a pu tre  lorigine de cette action, entrainant des personnes et des mdias qui spculent souvent  tort sur lidentit de la personne ayant rempli la requte.


*Source :* Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Saverok

Dans le cas d'une requte pour violation de droit d'auteur, les liens sont retirs ds rception de la requte avant mme que celle-ci ne soit analyse
Si la requte est juge abusive, le lien est restaur

Dans le cas de particuliers, c'est l'inverse...

C'est une bonne illustration de l'intrt que porte Google  la vie priv des individus face aux fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur

----------


## abel.cain

> Elle ne changera rien oui et non. Car d'un coup le fait de conserver les donnes perso mettra Google dans l'illgalit, ce qui n'est pas rien.


Au contraire, le soi-disant "droit  l'oubli" impose  Google de CONSERVER les informations personnelles "oublies"!

----------


## abel.cain

> Voila une formidable nouvelle pour la vie prive des individus. Dire que certains parlent de "censure", comme si tout connaitre de la vie de son voisin tait un droit...


Non, pas du tout.

Par contre, il y a des gens pour qui *la libert d'expression* est un droit fondamental!

----------


## abel.cain

> Dans le cas d'une requte pour violation de droit d'auteur, les liens sont retirs ds rception de la requte avant mme que celle-ci ne soit analyse
> Si la requte est juge abusive, le lien est restaur
> 
> Dans le cas de particuliers, c'est l'inverse...
> 
> C'est une bonne illustration de l'intrt que porte Google  la vie priv des individus face aux fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur


Dans le cas d'une violation de droits d'auteur (qui est _considr_ presque comme une violation d'un droit de proprit), il y a un formalisme o un reprsentant des ayants droits (considr comme presque propritaire) affirme qu'un contenu n'est pas libre de droits, sous peine de sanction lgale (trs thorique) en cas de dclaration de mauvaise foi.

Un contenu est sous droit ou pas. Une personne dispose d'une licence de droit d'auteur ou pas.* C'est binaire.* (Sauf les exceptions au droit d'auteur, le _fair use_, etc.)

Je ne vois pas l'quivalent dans le cas de la vie prive : ce qui relve du "priv" ou du soi-disant "droit  l'oubli" n'est pas aussi net.

----------


## Saverok

> Dans le cas d'une violation de droits d'auteur (qui est _considr_ presque comme une violation d'un droit de proprit), il y a un formalisme o un reprsentant des ayants droits (considr comme presque propritaire) affirme qu'un contenu n'est pas libre de droits, sous peine de sanction lgale (trs thorique) en cas de dclaration de mauvaise foi.
> 
> Un contenu est sous droit ou pas. Une personne dispose d'une licence de droit d'auteur ou pas.* C'est binaire.* (Sauf les exceptions au droit d'auteur, le _fair use_, etc.)
> 
> Je ne vois pas l'quivalent dans le cas de la vie prive : ce qui relve du "priv" ou du soi-disant "droit  l'oubli" n'est pas aussi net.


Je suis d'accord
Il est plus difficile de juger de la pertinence d'une requte de droit  l'oubli car les appuis juridiques manquent

Par contre, je ne vois pas en quoi cela a un rapport sur le fait que dans un cas, on agit  priori et dans l'autre  posteriori
Puisqu'il faut une analyse dans les 2 cas
Que l'analyse soit nette, facile et prenne 10min et que dans l'autre, cela ncessite plus de temps n'entre pas en ligne de compte

Je dirai mme que l'argument d'une analyse rapide va plus dans le sens d'un traitement  posteriori : puisqu'il se passera trs peu de temps entre la rception de la requte et son traitement, le prjudice sera trs court alors que dans le cas d'une analyse longue, le prjudice est prolong...

----------


## abel.cain

> Je suis d'accord
> Il est plus difficile de juger de la pertinence d'une requte de droit  l'oubli car les appuis juridiques manquent
> 
> Par contre, je ne vois pas en quoi cela a un rapport sur le fait que dans un cas, on agit  priori et dans l'autre  posteriori
> Puisqu'il faut une analyse dans les 2 cas
> Que l'analyse soit nette, facile et prenne 10min


Ah bon, o tu vois que l'analyse prend 10 min?

*Je dis qu'il n'y a pas d'analyse du tout* puisque ou bien le contenu est sous droits ou bien libre de droits.

----------


## Saverok

> Ah bon, o tu vois que l'analyse prend 10 min?
> 
> *Je dis qu'il n'y a pas d'analyse du tout* puisque ou bien le contenu est sous droits ou bien libre de droits.


FAUX
Il y a des exceptions comme dans le cas de parodie ou de support documentaire ou d'extrait de moins de X secondes...
Il faut donc bien mener une analyse pour dterminer si on est bien dans l'une de ces situations.
Et puis, il faut bien vrifier que la personne qui effectue la demande est bien le dtenteur des droits (ou son reprsentant) car il y a aussi beaucoup de demande abusives

----------


## abel.cain

> FAUX
> Il y a des exceptions comme dans le cas de parodie ou de support documentaire ou d'extrait de moins de X secondes...
> Il faut donc bien mener une analyse pour dterminer si on est bien dans l'une de ces situations.


Mais *c'est exactement ce que j'ai crit!*

Je rpte qu'un contenu est sous droit ou libre de droit. *C'est binaire.* Les exceptions ne rendent pas un contenu libre de droit. Il n'y a pas d'analyse pour savoir si le contenu est libre de droits.




> Et puis, il faut bien vrifier que la personne qui effectue la demande est bien le dtenteur des droits (ou son reprsentant) car il y a aussi beaucoup de demande abusives


Je rpte qu'une demande est sincre ou insincre. *C'est binaire.*

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas besoin de vrifier, ni qu'il n'y a jamais de demandes mensongres.

Je dis que celui qui ferait une demande de suppression de contenus mensongres s'expose  des poursuites (bien thoriques).

----------


## jpouly

Histoire de troller un peu, je suis contre le droit  l'oubli, et je m'explique :




> Voila une formidable nouvelle pour la vie prive des individus. Dire que certains parlent de "censure", comme si tout connaitre de la vie de son voisin tait un droit...


La vie prive n'existe pas sur Internet : Chaque fois que l'on publie quelque chose, il faut avoir en tte que a va tre lu par tout le monde et que dans 500 ans, a sera encore l.
Si mon voisin tale sa vie prive sur Internet, c'est son problme. Sil ne l'assume pas, tant pis pour lui.




> Lorsque je tape mon nom sur Google, je tombe, en troisime ligne, sur des forums avec des sujets de 2001 ! a ne me prive pas de sommeil mais il est normal que les gens veuillent contrler les informations qui circulent  leur sujet. Beaucoup d'employeur sonde Google pour avoir des informations sur leurs futurs employs et les rsultats peuvent donner une vision errone de ce que sont vos activits dans la ralit.


Comme quoi, moins on en dit et mieux on se porte. Afficher sa vie sentimentale, ses soires arroses, ... ne feront pas avancer l'humanit (quoi que  ::mouarf:: ), mais vous dservirons toujours.




> Bien sr ce n'est pas l'intrt de Google de supprimer des informations de leur systme. Ils dfendent leurs intrts. Mais leur droit implicite  utiliser le profil numrique des personnes doit s'accompagner du devoir d'offrir  tout un chacun un certain contrle sur ses informations.


Je suis assez d'accord avec a. Surtout pour les sites qui se font indexer par Google ou qui utilisent un profil google comme login.




> Visiblement il y a une volont sur le net de sparer le prive du public de faon bien dmarqu. Le soucis c'est que "publier" sur internet revient automatiquement  rendre public le contenu ...


C'est bien le problme effectivement.




> C'est tendu tout de mme, dans cette situation, on voit qu'autant des personnalits public (politicien et mdecin, entreprise) veulent camoufler leurs points ngatifs, mais pas uniquement, des dtraqus aux bord de lillgal et de l'immoral aussi. J'avais pens dire "il suffit d'interdire le systme aux systme public, le rserver au priv" Mais a ne suffit pas, il faut aussi filtr les causes du retrait de contenu, et l les mailles du filets ne seront jamais assez serres.


Internet est devenu un mdia. Le seul problme, c'est qu'on le contrle pas et qu'il a une mmoire d'lphant. C'est moche pour nos hommes politiques et nos entreprises  ::aie:: .




> Finalement ce que je pense de ce droit  l'oublie change au fil de mes rflexion, plus a va et plus je passe de "ba oui c'est lgitime"  "t'as qu' grer correctement ce que tu balances si a te dplat autant d'avoir des traces malsaines sur le net".


Comme quoi, rflchir a du bon.

----------


## abel.cain

> Dans le cas d'une requte pour violation de droit d'auteur, les liens sont retirs ds rception de la requte avant mme que celle-ci ne soit analyse
> Si la requte est juge abusive, le lien est restaur
> 
> Dans le cas de particuliers, c'est l'inverse...
> 
> C'est une bonne illustration de l'intrt que porte Google  la vie priv des individus face aux fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur


Pour moi c'est la preuve de l'intrt que Google porte 
-  la loi
- * la libert d'expression*

Mais la libert d'expression, en Europe, c'est considr comme *secondaire par rapport aux faux droits* comme le droit  la vie prive et  "l'oubli" (sic).

----------


## abel.cain

> Donc google considere que les articles de presse sur Stan O'Neal, ou encore ceux sur un ancien arbitre cossais, ne sont pas d'un interet piblic ?
> Quels sont les criteres de google ?


Qui peut dfinir l'intrt public?

Qui est "le public"?

Si dix personnes sont intresses par la publication d'une information, est-ce "public"?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Droit  loubli : une nouvelle pression sur Google* 
*pour lapplication du droit au-del des domaines locaux europens.*

Aprs la dcision rendue en mai par la Cour de justice de lUnion Europenne (CJUE), Google se voit contraint  retirer les liens de ses rsultats de recherche qui donnent accs  des informations dsutes ou non pertinentes sur les utilisateurs europens.

La dcision a suscit un norme intrt de la part des utilisateurs demandant que certaines informations soient effectivement retires des rsultats du moteur de recherche. A ce jour, prs de 175 000 demandes ont t enregistres au dernier dcompte selon Google, ce qui montre bien que les utilisateurs revendiquent leur droit  loubli.

Mais cela ne semble pas suffisant pour le Groupe de travail Article 29 (A29), qui est compos des autorits de protection de donnes nationales (DPAs) de l'UE. A29 a galement convenu que ces demandes de suppressions de donnes personnelles prsentes devraient sappliquer  Google.com et pas seulement  des domaines locaux europens.

 la fin de cette semaine, A29 publiera un ensemble de lignes directrices  suivre par le gant de la recherche pour la gestion des requtes des internautes.

Cette mesure pourrait ne pas sappliquer seulement  Google. Selon Isabelle Falque-Pierrotin, la responsable du groupe A29,  _Google, comme d'autres moteurs de recherche, a t surpris par la dcision parce qu'ils ont de nouvelles obligations  suivre dsormais. Mais les rgles ne sont pas nouvelles ; les obligations sont appliques aux sites Web depuis 1995. La diffrence, cest qu'elles sappliquent dsormais aux moteurs de recherche_.

La dcision de justice ayant t prononce, Google a t emmen  retirer certains articles de mdias de ses rsultats de recherche, avant de les informer. Cela a t peru, par les mdias et certains groupes de dfense de la libert civile, comme une censure de la libert dexpression. Face  cette raction, les gardiens de la protection des donnes en Europe ont signifi  Google quil navait pas besoin de notifier les webmasters quand il dsindexe leurs pages dans le cadre du droit  loubli.

Par ailleurs, A29 a dress une liste de 13 points pour trouver un quilibre entre les droits de lindividu  la vie prive, et les droits de la libert dexpression.

Cest de concert avec Google, Bing, Qwant et Yahoo ! que ces points ont t labors. Cette liste, susceptible dvoluer, va servir de rfrence aux DPAs pour analyser la lgitimit des requtes qui seront rejetes par Google.

Le groupe A29 souligne aussi que les 13 directives tablies ne sont pas juridiquement contraignantes, mais les DPAs seront en mesure dexiger des amendes si elles considrent que certaines rgles ont t violes.
Mme si Google entend collaborer pour restaurer le droit  loubli des utilisateurs europens, la socit US na pas encore rpondu  lappel des DPAs,  la suppression des rsultats de recherche dans Google.com et pas seulement en Europe.

*Source* : BBC News

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## esperanto

> La vie prive n'existe pas sur Internet : Chaque fois que l'on publie quelque chose, il faut avoir en tte que a va tre lu par tout le monde et que dans 500 ans, a sera encore l.
> Si mon voisin tale sa vie prive sur Internet, c'est son problme. Sil ne l'assume pas, tant pis pour lui.


Et quid du cas o ton voisin crit des choses concernant _ta_ vie prive ? Qu'elles soient vraies ou pas d'ailleurs... 
Tu vas porter plainte, obtenir un ddommagement, mais aprs les donnes seront toujours l et tu va dire "j'assume" ?

----------


## esperanto

Un point que je ne crois pas avoir relev dans la discussion jusqu'ici
Dcision de justice prise  Bruxelles, d'accord. Mais apparemment a ne choque personne ici que Google conserve la prrogative de dcider  quelles demandes ils rpondent ou pas.

Ne serait-il pas plus logique que les demandes soient envoyes  une autorit indpendante de toute entreprise, et ensuite, Google ne recevrait que les demandes valides et devrait les excuter dans les plus brefs dlais? (dans ces conditions a doit pouvoir se scripter ce genre de truc)

Et puis aprs tout, quid des autres moteurs de recherche? Ah oui c'est vrai Bruxelles n'a rien contre le quasi-monopole de Google. Ou plutt si. Ou plutt non : en fait ce n'est pas le monopole sur les recherches qui les gne, mais le fait qu'ils privilgient leurs propres produits. Un peu comme Microsoft qui privilgiait Explorer mais qui avait acquis de faon parfaitement lgitime le monopole du systme d'exploitation sur PC. Ou pas...

----------


## jgrmstr

Des nouvelles *directives*

----------


## laloune

> Des nouvelles directrices *directives*


qui sait, peut-tre l'UE veut-elle envoyer de nouvelles directrices pour tenter la sduction  ::aie::

----------


## abel.cain

> Selon Isabelle Falque-Pierrotin, la responsable du groupe A29,  _Google, comme d'autres moteurs de recherche, a t surpris par la dcision parce qu'ils ont de nouvelles obligations  suivre dsormais. Mais les rgles ne sont pas nouvelles ; les obligations sont appliques aux sites Web depuis 1995. La diffrence, cest qu'elles sappliquent dsormais aux moteurs de recherche_.


Isabelle Falque-Pierrotin en digne reprsentante de la CNUL (officine nationaliste socialiste) dit de la merde.

Vite, dtruisons la CNUL.

----------


## abel.cain

> Un point que je ne crois pas avoir relev dans la discussion jusqu'ici
> Dcision de justice prise  Bruxelles, d'accord. Mais apparemment a ne choque personne ici que Google conserve la prrogative de dcider  quelles demandes ils rpondent ou pas.
> 
> Ne serait-il pas plus logique que les demandes soient envoyes  une autorit indpendante de toute entreprise, et ensuite, Google ne recevrait que les demandes valides et devrait les excuter dans les plus brefs dlais? (dans ces conditions a doit pouvoir se scripter ce genre de truc)


Libert, responsabilit, a te parle?

----------


## jpouly

> Et quid du cas o ton voisin crit des choses concernant _ta_ vie prive ? Qu'elles soient vraies ou pas d'ailleurs... 
> Tu vas porter plainte, obtenir un ddommagement, mais aprs les donnes seront toujours l et tu va dire "j'assume" ?


Je pourrais toujours indiqu qu'il y a eu une dcision de justice  ce sujet. Soit sur le site incrimin, soit sur un autre.

----------


## abel.cain

> Et quid du cas o ton voisin crit des choses concernant _ta_ vie prive ? Qu'elles soient vraies ou pas d'ailleurs... 
> Tu vas porter plainte, obtenir un ddommagement, mais aprs les donnes seront toujours l et tu va dire "j'assume" ?


Les donnes seront toujours o?

----------


## esperanto

> Libert, responsabilit, a te parle?


Ben l comme a non, dveloppe stp.

En gros, les autorits, indpendantes de toute socit prive, ont accord un droit au citoyen, mais pour exercer ce droit il faut s'en rfrer au bon vouloir d'une socit prive. Cherchez l'erreur...
Attention, ne te mprends pas, je ne dis pas que toutes les demandes sont lgitimes. Je trouve juste anormal que la dcision soit prise par ceux qui ont justement intrt  ne pas l'exercer.




> Je pourrais toujours indiqu qu'il y a eu une dcision de justice  ce sujet. Soit sur le site incrimin, soit sur un autre.


Si a te suffit tant mieux pour toi. Mais le jour o un employeur potentiel lira le site incrimin je doute qu'il ira jusqu'aux commentaires ou qu'il ira voir l'autre site...




> Les donnes seront toujours o?


Ben entre autres dans le cache de Google, qui peut continuer d'indexer un contenu mme si celui-ci a t retir.
A supposer bien sr que le contenu ait t retir. Car en matire de presse  scandales, par exemple, on obtient gnralement un ddommagement, ventuellement un droit de rponse, mais beaucoup plus rarement une injonction de retirer le contenu litigieux. Et je te laisse imaginer si plein d'autres sites se sont empress de relayer l'information...

----------


## Totony

quand l'inclusion de la chine dans l'UE? Ils auraient besoin du Great Firewall

----------


## abel.cain

> Ben entre autres dans le cache de Google, qui peut continuer d'indexer un contenu mme si celui-ci a t retir.


Combien de temps?

----------


## esperanto

> Combien de temps?


Ben justement on pourrait peut-tre commencer par les obliger  le dire?

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,




> Mais la libert d'expression, en Europe, c'est considr comme *secondaire par rapport aux faux droits* comme le droit  la vie prive et  "l'oubli" (sic).


Le droit  la vie prive n'est pas un "faux droit", au contraire, c'est mme un des droits parmi les plus importants duquel dpend plusieurs autre droits.

Comment peux-tu esprer avoir une libert d'expression si tu n'as pas de base un droit  la vie prive?
Si tu te sens "surveill", tu ne t'exprimeras pas du tout de la mme faon et tu fera attention  ce que tu diras.

Attaquer la vie prive, c'est attaquer la libert d'expression.


L tu parles du _droit  l'oubli numrique_.

Si je ne me trompes pas, il y a deux chartes :
dans la publicit cible : donnes personnelles collectes passivement sans que l'utilisateur en ai conscience ;dans les sites collaboratifs et moteurs de recherche : donnes personnelles publies par l'auteur.

La premire charte me semble importante pour garantir le droit  la vie prive, mme si je ne suis pas naf non plus.
Pour la seconde, je suis partag :
d'un ct il faut assumer ses actes et faire attention  ce que l'on poste sur internet ;d'un autre ct, ce serait dommage qu'un message post  nos 12 ans nous nuise 40 ans plus tard.

Bon, il faut aussi savoir que la libert d'expression ne sert  rien si on ne rflchit pas par soit-mme, si on ne prend pas du recul sur ce qu'on nous dit et si les journalistes ne font pas leur travail en vendant du sensationnel au lieu de nous informer ( ::whistle:: ).

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on duque bien nos enfants  ces problmatiques.
Et cela n'est pas dans l'intrt de nos politiciens...  ::aie:: .

----------


## abel.cain

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Le droit  la vie prive n'est pas un "faux droit", au contraire, c'est mme un des droits parmi les plus importants duquel dpend plusieurs autre droits.


Bonjour,

Dj, en quoi consiste ce fameux "droit  la vie prive"?

Qui le dfinit? L'Etat?

Qui permet de garantir? L'Etat?

Qu'est-ce qui est "priv"?

Est-ce que la vie prive de Jean-Pierre Jouyet a t viole parce qu'il a t enregistr par un journaliste lors d'une interview avec ce journaliste dans un lieu public?




> Comment peux-tu esprer avoir une libert d'expression si tu n'as pas de base un droit  la vie prive?


M'exprimer o, quand?




> Si tu te sens "surveill", tu ne t'exprimeras pas du tout de la mme faon et tu fera attention  ce que tu diras.


Surveill par qui?




> Attaquer la vie prive, c'est attaquer la libert d'expression.


Attaquer les vrais droits, c'est attaquer la libert d'expression.

Dfendre des faux droits, c'est attaquer la libert d'expression.




> L tu parles du _droit  l'oubli numrique_.


Oui, je parle du "droit  la vie prive"!

----------


## Neckara

Je ne comprend pas l'objectif de la srie de question que tu poses, ni ce que tu cherches  dmontrer via ces mme questions.




> Dfendre des faux droits, c'est attaquer la libert d'expression.


Et quel est ta dfinition de "faux-droits" ?

Ensuite, le droit  la vie prive n'est pas incompatible avec la libert d'expression, au contraire.
La libert d'expression ne peut exister s'il n'existe pas de vie prive.


Quand tu poses des micros/camras dans une picequand tu entres chez une personne par effractionquand tu suit et prend des photos  l'insu de ta victimequand tu enregistre chacune de ses transactions bancairesquand tu fouilles ses poubellesquand tu installes des virus, keylogger et autres joyeusets sur son ordinateurquand tu rcupres tout son trafic internetetc. 
O penses-tu srieusement pouvoir faire valoir ta "libert d'expression" ?

Si on t'empches de faire cela, est-ce que cela va nuire  ta libert d'expression ?

----------


## abel.cain

> Je ne comprend pas l'objectif de la srie de question que tu poses, ni ce que tu cherches  dmontrer via ces mme questions.
> 
> 
> Et quel est ta dfinition de "faux-droits" ?


La mme que pour tout le monde.

Je ne vois pas l'objectif de tes questions. Tu veux savoir en quoi la violation de proprit est une dlit? Tu veux que je t'explique ce qu'est un piratage informatique?

A un moment il faut tre srieux.

----------


## Neckara

> La mme que pour tout le monde.


C'est vrai qu'on va bien avancer comme a  ::ccool:: .




> Je ne vois pas l'objectif de tes questions.


 ::roll::  tu me retournes ma phrase juste pour ne pas y rpondre...




> Tu veux savoir en quoi la violation de proprit est une dlit? Tu veux que je t'explique ce qu'est un piratage informatique?


Oui, je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est  ::roll:: .

Ne confond pas droits et lois.
Qu'est-ce que ces lois protgent ?

Peux-tu me dire en quoi l'application de ces lois nuirait  ta libert d'expression ?
Pourtant elles protgent en partie ton "faux-droit"  la vie prive.
A moins que parce qu'une chose est interdite par une loi, l'interdiction ne menace automatiquement plus la libert d'expression ?  ::koi:: .

----------


## abel.cain

> C'est vrai qu'on va bien avancer comme a .


*Avec des interlocuteurs comme toi on ne risque pas bien d'avancer en effet.* Dj tu refuses de rpondre aux questions, tu ludes ce qui est le sujet mme pour parler de trucs sans rapport. Ensuite tu m'accuses de bloquer la discussion!

"faux droits" est un concept bien dfini (contrairement au fumeux "droit  la vie prive"), si tu ne veux pas chercher, *je t'expliquerai, une fois que tu auras rpondu  mes questions*.




> tu me retournes ma phrase juste pour ne pas y rpondre...


Non, c'est que TU fais.




> Ne confond pas droits et lois.


Je ne confonds pas, c'est toi qui confond tout.




> Qu'est-ce que ces lois protgent ?


La loi protge *la proprit prive* sous diffrentes formes y compris immatrielle.




> Peux-tu me dire en quoi l'application de ces lois nuirait  ta libert d'expression ?


Non 




> Pourtant elles protgent en partie ton "faux-droit"  la vie prive.


Non ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens. Une loi ne peut pas protger en partie un "faux-droit". 

Un faux droit est cr par une loi.




> A moins que parce qu'une chose est interdite par une loi, l'interdiction ne menace automatiquement plus la libert d'expression ? .


Non ce que tu dis n'a pas de sens.

----------


## abel.cain

> Je ne comprend pas l'objectif de la srie de question que tu poses, ni ce que tu cherches  dmontrer via ces mme questions.


*L'objectifs de mes questions est d'obtenir les rponses  mes questions.
*
Tu en as d'autres de ce calibre?




> Ensuite, le droit  la vie prive n'est pas incompatible avec la libert d'expression, au contraire.
> La libert d'expression ne peut exister s'il n'existe pas de vie prive.


Il faudrait dj dfinir la vie prive.




> quand tu enregistre chacune de ses transactions bancaires


Ma banque viole ma vie prive en ayant la trace de mes transactions?

Ma banque limite donc ma libert d'expression?

Tu as pas l'impression de raconter n'importe quoi?




> quand tu rcupres tout son trafic internet


Par quel moyen?

----------


## Neckara

> *Avec des interlocuteurs comme toi on ne risque pas bien d'avancer en effet.* Dj tu refuses de rpondre aux questions, tu ludes ce qui est le sujet mme pour parler de trucs sans rapport. Ensuite tu m'accuses de bloquer la discussion!


 :8O: 




> "faux droits" est un concept bien dfini (contrairement au fumeux "droit  la vie prive"), si tu ne veux pas chercher, *je t'expliquerai, une fois que tu auras rpondu  mes questions*.


Tu me diras o tu le trouves car mme aprs des recherches, je ne trouve aucune source srieuse.
N'tant apparemment pas dans le dictionnaire de l'acadmie franaise, je suppose que c'est un terme ddi  une discipline donne, et c'est vrai qu'on est tous expert en tout et qu'on matrise la terminologie de toutes les disciplines existantes  ::roll:: .
De plus, ce semble plus tre un "slogan politique" qu'autre chose...




> Non, c'est que TU fais.


 ::roll:: 




> Je ne confonds pas, c'est toi qui confond tout.


En quoi?




> La loi protge *la proprit prive* sous diffrentes formes y compris immatrielle.


Et le fait de suivre et de prendre des photos  l'insu d'une personne, on protge sa proprit prive ?




> Non


Merci pour ta coopration  ::mouarf:: .




> Non ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens. Une loi ne peut pas protger en partie un "faux-droit".
> 
> Un faux droit est cr par une loi.


Il faudra donc me dire comment est cre une "vraie loi" par contradiction avec une "fausse loi".
D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas ce qui empcherait une loi de dfendre un droit dfini ailleurs.




> Non ce que tu dis n'a pas de sens.


C'est le principe d'une dmonstration par l'absurde.




> *L'objectifs de mes questions est d'obtenir les rponses  mes questions.*


Tu ne rponds pas  ma question et ce n'est en rien un objectif.

Les questions peuvent tre utilises de diffrentes manire :
rthorique : on n'attends pas de rponses, ici la question est l'argument ;"maeutique" : au lieu de dmontrer nous-mme notre point de vue, on pose des questions pour "faire arriver" notre interlocuteur  notre mme conclusion, la rponse est notre argument ;comprendre l'autre : il arrive qu'on ne se comprenne pas, et on peut tre amen  poser des questions dont on connait dj la rponse afin de voir si l'autre a la mme rponse (et donc de voir si l'incomprhension ne venait pas de l) la rponse servant alors de base  un argumentaire."normale" : sans aucun objectif argumentaire, on fait juste savoir notre ignorance sur un sujet afin d'obtenir les informations qui nous manquent.

Je voulais donc savoir ce qu'taient cense apporter tes questions au dbat actuels et le point que tu cherchais  dmontrer.
Certaines ressemblant mme de trs prs  des questions rthoriques.

Si je te posais une questions sans aucun rapport avec le dbat, je pense que toi aussi tu chercherais  comprendre ce qu'elle vient faire l et pourquoi je l'ai pose.


HS. Pour info :
Article 12 de "Dclaration universelle des droits de l'Homme de 1948".
Article 9 du code civil.




> Il faudrait dj dfinir la vie prive.


Qui n'est pas "vie publique".

Acadmie franaise :



> _Vie publique,_ Les actions d'un homme revtu de quelque dignit,  ou charg de quelque emploi, en tant qu'elles ont rapport  cette  dignit,  cet emploi; par opposition  _Vie prive,_ La vie particulire et domestique. _Il cherche, dans les douceurs de la vie prive, un ddommagement aux soucis de la vie publique._





> Ma banque viole ma vie prive en ayant la trace de mes transactions?


Ceci dpend de la manire dont les donnes sont enregistres et des donnes enregistres.
 Et c'est une problmatique qui fait objet de recherches notamment pour amliorer les modles de transactions afin de respecter au mieux la vie prive des utilisateurs.




> Ma banque limite donc ma libert d'expression?


Tu n'as pas conscience d'tre surveill, donc de ton point de vue, tu n'es pas surveill.
Ta banque (au niveau des donnes collectes) en sait bien plus sur toi que tu ne pourrais le croire.

Elle peut savoir o tu es all (CB), en dduire ce que tu as pu acheter et qui tu aurais pu rencontrer.
Savoir qu'on sait o on va et qui on rencontre suffit dj  brimer la libert d'expression.




> Tu as pas l'impression de raconter n'importe quoi?


Quand tu es devant ton patron, tu va dire les mme choses que tu dis  tes collgues  la pose caf ?
"A mais quel c@n celui-l, il me les brise svre".

Et si tu avais un patron dans sur dos h24 ? Ceci ne brimerait-il pas de facto ta libert d'expression ?
Pourrais-tu encore dire tout ce que tu disais une fois chez toi ?

Il existe des tudes qui mettent en avant ce changement de comportement une fois qu'on a l'impression d'tre surveill, qu'on a tendance  faire trs attention  ce qu'on dit.

C'est donc loin d'tre n'importe quoi.
Bon, certaines personnes en parlent bien mieux que moi.




> Par quel moyen?


Je ne sais pas... en envoyant un e-mail  la NSA ?

----------


## Simara1170

Laisse tomber Neckara, abel.cain est un genre de troll passif-aggressif...

----------


## abel.cain

> De plus, ce semble plus tre un "slogan politique" qu'autre chose...


Non c'est un *concept.*




> Et le fait de suivre et de prendre des photos  l'insu d'une personne, on protge sa proprit prive ?


Pardon?

Ce que tu racontes n'a rigoureusement aucun sens.




> Il faudra donc me dire comment est cre une "vraie loi" par contradiction avec une "fausse loi".


Qu'est-ce qu'une "vraie loi"?




> C'est le principe d'une dmonstration par l'absurde.


N'importe quoi. *Ce que tu racontes n'a aucun sens. Ce qui n'a pas de sens ne peut pas constituer une dmonstration. Tu es en pleine confusion.*




> Tu ne rponds pas  ma question et ce n'est en rien un objectif.


Hein?




> Je voulais donc savoir ce qu'taient cense apporter tes questions au dbat actuels et le point que tu cherchais  dmontrer.
> Certaines ressemblant mme de trs prs  des questions rthoriques.


Bon, a suffit, hein.

Tu ne vas pas me la jouer "mta" parce que je ne joue pas  ce genre de jeux.

Si encore tu faisais un peu semblant de vouloir changer, mais l...




> Si je te posais une questions sans aucun rapport avec le dbat, je pense que toi aussi tu chercherais  comprendre ce qu'elle vient faire l et pourquoi je l'ai pose.


Bon, a suffit, hein. Tu arrtes de troller, merci.




> Tu n'as pas conscience d'tre surveill, donc de ton point de vue, tu n'es pas surveill.


Tu n'as aucune ide de ce dont j'ai conscience.




> Ta banque (au niveau des donnes collectes) en sait bien plus sur toi que tu ne pourrais le croire.


Tu n'as aucune ide de ce que je crois ou pas.

----------


## abel.cain

> Laisse tomber Neckara, abel.cain est un genre de troll passif-aggressif...


Si tu as des ides  apporter, dbale ta marchandise.

----------


## Saverok

@abel.cain
Vu que c'est un dbat public, je viens mettre mon grain de sel
Je ne comprends absolument rien  tes histoires de "vrais et faux droits"
Cela semble trs clair pour toi, vu la virulence avec laquelle tu dfends ce "concept", mais cela l'est nettement moins pour pas mal de monde
Peux-tu nous l'expliquer ou nous donner quelques liens sources ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit  l'oubli : Microsoft et Yahoo se mettent galement dans le bain * 
*et tudient les demandes de suppression des liens * 

Depuis quelques mois dj, une dcision de lEurope ordonnait aux moteurs de recherche de mettre sur pied un systme permettant aux Europens de disposer du droit de retrancher des informations  leur sujet sur les rsultats de recherche si elles taient juges  inadquates, hors de propos ou ntaient tout simplement plus pertinente . 

Par la suite Google a t inond de requtes allant dans ce sens ; il y a quelques jours, Mountain View a annonc avoir reu au total plus de 171 000 requtes et examin plus de 588 000 URL suites  ces demandes de suppression et lentreprise en a dj retir plus de la moiti (58%). 

Pourtant, bien que Google ait dj retir des liens des rsultats de son moteur de recherche, ces contenus sont parfois accessibles lorsquon effectue une recherche  depuis la concurrence comme Bing ou Yahoo. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que les personnes qui demandaient   tre oublies , se contentaient de ne faire une dmarche que vers Google.

Il faut rappeler que la dcision de lEurope navait pas uniquement un impact sur Google, mais aussi sur ses concurrents. Aujourdhui le monopole de Google est tel que parler de  moteur de recherche  se rsume pratiquement  un seul alors quil nen est rien. Dailleurs il suffit de voir les chiffres pour comprendre : Microsoft na reu que 699 demandes pour enlever des rsultats de son moteur de recherche depuis le formulaire forget.me mis sur pied le 23 juillet, ce qui reprsente 2 362 URL. Microsoft explique que, pour linstant, seuls 79 requtes ont reu une rponse de Bing. Notons que Microsoft est  toujours en train daffiner  le processus de traitements des demandes, comme le signale un porte-parole de lentreprise.

Pour comprendre la complexit de cet exercice, il convient de rappeler que Google a commenc  supprimer les liens en Juin dernier et a fait office de test en ce qui concerne la faon dont les entreprises doivent mettre en uvre la dcision de la Cour europenne de justice. Le tribunal, qui a statu en faveur d'un espagnol ayant poursuivi Google, n'a pas expliqu comment les entreprises devaient dcider d'approuver les demandes. La Cour a simplement donn des directives en dclarant qu'il fallait un quilibre entre le droit d'un individu  la vie prive et le droit du public de savoir.   

En tant que pionnier dans le domaine, Google a cr un comit consultatif qui a tenu une srie de runions publiques afin de trouver cet quilibre : notre objectif est de trouver le juste quilibre. Il s'agit l d'un nouveau dfi de taille, et nous souhaiterions tre conseills sur les principes  appliquer pour nous prononcer sur chaque cas., expliquait le conseil sur le site web prvu  cet effet.

Dans les dbuts du processus de suppression, Google a t critiqu pour avoir averti les diteurs quand les liens dirigeants vers leurs contenus avaient t enlevs. En le faisant, Google attirait encore plus dattention sur le contenu quune personne voulait garder priv. Dans certains cas, il est arriv que des quotidiens crivent des articles sur les retraits qui rsumaient les histoires originales.

Yahoo a galement commenc  traiter les demandes de suppression. Un porte-parole de lentreprise a affirm que Yahoo va  valuer soigneusement chaque demande dans le but d'quilibrer le droit de l'individu  la vie prive avec des considrations de droit du public  l'information . Un formulaire est disponible pour les rsidents Europens qui souhaitent se  faire oublier .

Comme Bing a fourni son algorithme de recherche  Yahoo ainsi qu ses portails suite  un partenariat conclu entre les deux entreprises, il nest pas clair si Yahoo sera en mesure dagir indpendamment et choisir quel lien supprimer ou alors si son valuation salignera derrire celle de Bing.

Google napplique actuellement que des suppressions de liens sur ses domaines europens comme google.co.uk et google.se, les autres domaines comme google.com ne sont pas concerns. Toutefois, les autorits de protection des donnes ont indiqu rclame que la suppression soit effective sur  lensemble du moteur Google.

En octobre, 4,43% des recherches ont t effectues sur Bing, avec 3,82% effectues depuis Yahoo tandis que Google soctroyait 88,7% des parts selon le baromtre de Statista.

*Source :* blog forget.me, Statista

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Les demandes de suppressions valides par un moteur de recherche devraient-elles l'tre automatiquement pour un autre ?

----------


## abel.cain

> Je ne comprends absolument rien  tes histoires de "vrais et faux droits"
> Cela semble trs clair pour toi, vu la virulence avec laquelle tu dfends ce "concept", mais cela l'est nettement moins pour pas mal de monde
> Peux-tu nous l'expliquer ou nous donner quelques liens sources ?


*Un faux droit est un droit qui est cr par l'Etat en violant les droits naturels d'autres personnes.
*

Par exemple le "droit au logement" qui conduit  interdire de virer un locataire qui ne paye pas ou  taxer les logements vide. Un propritaire a le droit d'avoir des logements vides ou d'expulser un locataire qui ne respecte pas son contrat, et l'Etat ne devrait pas interfrer avec ces droits.

----------


## Neckara

Peux-tu donc me dire en quoi le droit au respect de la vie prive n'est pas un droit naturel ?

Qui dtermine si un droit est "naturel" ou non ?
O peux-t-on trouver une liste officielle des "droits naturels" existants ?
Le concept "faux droit" semble tre un terme de droit, as-tu donc une source srieuse qui dfini ce concept ?





> L'Etat ne devrait pas interfrer avec ces droits.


Cela n'est que ton avis de libraliste/jusnaturaliste (? ouais j'ai appris un nouveau mot pompeux \o/).

En soit, rien ne dit que ltat ne devrait effectivement pas interfrer avec "ces droits".

----------


## abel.cain

> Peux-tu donc me dire en quoi le droit au respect de la vie prive n'est pas un droit naturel ?


*Peux-tu donc me dire en quoi consiste le droit au respect de la vie prive?
*
(deuxime fois que je pose dans la question dans ce topic!)




> Qui dtermine si un droit est "naturel" ou non ?


La philosophie des droits naturels.




> Le concept "faux droit" semble tre un terme de droit, as-tu donc une source srieuse qui dfini ce concept ?


Pas du tout, c'est de la philosophie. Ou de la morale si tu prfres.

Philosophie (ou morale) qui justifie le droit.

*Philosophie qui explique que les droits naturels prexistent  la formalisation des droits.*




> Cela n'est que ton avis de libraliste/jusnaturaliste (? ouais j'ai appris un nouveau mot pompeux \o/).


Je ne comprends pas la question.

Tout ce que j'cris est mon avis, par dfinition.




> En soit, rien ne dit que ltat ne devrait effectivement pas interfrer avec "ces droits".


Si, la Dclaration des droits de l'homme.

----------


## abel.cain

> Cependant, Joe McNamee le directeur excutif dEDRi, un groupe europen des droits digitaux, qui a pris part  la discussion estime que le fait que Google nenlve pas les liens de son domaine en .com rend cette opration incomplte : il est inconsistant de la part de Google de retirer les liens de la nudit dune femme de ces 32 domaines et de ne pas le faire sur le domaine en .com a-t-il donn comme exemple. En guise de rponse, Fleischer a rtorqu que la dcision de Google de ne pas toucher  son domaine en .com est motive par le fait que dautres cours de justice ailleurs dans le monde ne sont pas parvenues aux mmes conclusions que la CJUE. Ce sujet pourra toutefois tre lobjet  dun dbat postrieur.
> 
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Cela renvoie au problme gnral de la "localisation" d'un service en ligne : dans quel pays a lieu l'interaction?

Est-ce que sur google.com je suis chez Google, socit US? 
Est-ce que google.com vient sur mon PC, en France?

Est-ce que google.fr est un site franais? Qu'est-ce un site franais?

Est-ce qu'il faudrait indiquer par un drapeau la nationalit d'un fournisseur?

Etc.

Est-ce que des juristes ont trait ces questions?

----------


## Neckara

> *Peux-tu donc me dire en quoi consiste le droit au respect de la vie prive?*


J'ai dfini le concept de vie prive par opposition au concept de vie public.

Au dbut, note bien que je parlais de "droit  la vie prive", qui est dj "plus simple".
Et c'est justement sur le "droit  la vie prive" que ta premire question portait.

Ce droit est assez simple, on a le droit d'avoir une vie prive, ie une vie non publique.

Le "droit au respect de la vie prive", est dj plus fort, et cela semble tre le terme "officiel".
Donc non seulement on a le droit  une "vie prive", mais en plus il faut respecter celle d'autrui ie ne pas porter atteinte  la vie prive d'autrui.

On parle alors "dimmixtion arbitraire dans la vie prive".

EDIT : vous vous doutez bien que je ne suis pas prof de droit, je ne suis donc pas le plus  mme de vous donner de telles dfinitions.




> (deuxime fois que je pose dans la question dans ce topic!)


Pauvre de toi.
Tu as pos une question et on n'y a mme pas rpondu, vilains que nous sommes...




> La philosophie des droits naturels.
> 
> Pas du tout, c'est de la philosophie. Ou de la morale si tu prfres.
> 
> Philosophie (ou morale) qui justifie le droit.
> 
> *Philosophie qui explique que les droits naturels prexistent  la formalisation des droits.*


C'est bien ce que je pensais.

Tu pars d'un courant de pens qui a ses propres concepts sans mme prendre en considration qu'il puisse exister d'autres courants de pens...
Propres concepts que tu balances sans mme les dfinir...
Voir mme sans prendre en considration que ton courant de pens n'est peut-tre pas  100% parfait et qu'il peut faire objets de dbats.


Donc moi je dit que le droit  la vie prive est un droit naturel.
Ce ne peut donc plus tre un "faux droit".




> Je ne comprends pas la question.
> 
> Tout ce que j'cris est mon avis, par dfinition.


Si on ne fait qu'crire nos avis, on ne va pas aller bien loin.

Il faut ltayer par des arguments ou des faits.
De plus, un avis qui n'engage que soit ne peux faire office d'arguments.

Moi je dit que ltat devrait repeindre ses locaux en rose flashy.
Ceci n'engage que moi et je ne peux pas prtendre que "repeindre ses locaux en rose flashy" est une obligation de ltat ni mme que d'autres devraient penser que c'est une obligation de ltat.




> Si, la Dclaration des droits de l'homme.


Tu me donneras le numro de l'article.




> *Art. 4.* La libert consiste  pouvoir faire tout ce qui ne nuit pas  autrui :  ainsi, l'exercice des droits naturels de chaque homme n'a de bornes que  celles qui assurent aux autres Membres de la Socit la jouissance de  ces mmes droits. *Ces bornes ne peuvent tre dtermines que par la Loi*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Art. 11.* La libre communication des penses et des  opinions est un des droits les plus prcieux de l'Homme : tout Citoyen  peut donc parler, crire, imprimer librement, *sauf  rpondre de l'abus  de cette libert dans les cas dtermins par la Loi*.


Dclaration universelle des droits de l'Homme :



> Article 12 : Nul ne sera l'objet d'immixtions arbitraires dans sa* vie prive*, sa  famille,  son domicile ou sa correspondance, ni d'atteintes  son  honneur et  sa  rputation. Toute personne a droit  la protection de  la loi contre de telles  immixtions ou de telles atteintes.


Tu pourrais m'objecter l'article 19 mais :



> Tout individu a droit  la libert d'opinion et d'expression, ce qui   implique le droit de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions et celui de   chercher, de recevoir et de rpandre, sans considrations de  frontires, les  informations et les ides *par quelque moyen  d'expression que ce soit*.


Donc on garanti le droit de chercher les informations que via des moyens d'expression.
Ce qui n'est donc pas incompatible avec le "droit au respect de la vie prive".

De plus, rien n'indique que le "droit au respect de la vie prive" ne puisse tre un "droit naturel".


Sachant que je n'accepte pas la terminologie de "faux droit" (ce qui est de mon bon droit puisque je n'adhre pas  ce courant), "droit non naturel"  la rigueur mais pas "faux droit".

----------


## macslan

> Cela renvoie au problme gnral de la "localisation" d'un service en ligne : dans quel pays a lieu l'interaction?
> 
> Est-ce que sur google.com je suis chez Google, socit US? 
> Est-ce que google.com vient sur mon PC, en France?
> 
> Est-ce que google.fr est un site franais? Qu'est-ce un site franais?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il faudrait indiquer par un drapeau la nationalit d'un fournisseur?
> 
> ...


D'aprs ce que je sais c'est par rapport  la localisation du serveur (les noms de domaines ne veulent rien dire) aprs je sais pas par rapport aux entreprises hbergent dans de multiples pays

----------


## Saverok

> *Peux-tu donc me dire en quoi consiste le droit au respect de la vie prive?*


Voici une dfinition au sens juridique avec toutes les ref qui vont bien vers le code civil : http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.co...vie-privee.php

----------


## Saverok

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Les demandes de suppressions valides par un moteur de recherche devraient-elles l'tre automatiquement pour un autre ?


Cela a dj t voqu plus haut dans le fil de discussion mais je trouve totalement dbile et dangereux de laisser ces entreprises prives dcider du bien fond ou non des demandes.
C'est  un juge de faire cela !!!
Et de ce fait, une fois qu'un juge a tranch, tous les acteurs s'alignent.

L, c'est du gros n'importe quoi
Yahoo, Bing et Google sont en concurrence
En laisser un faire ce choix pour que les autres l'appliquent est stupide et donnerai trop d'importance au premier
A limite, crer un comit multi plateforme pour prendre ces dcisions seraient plus cohrent et permettrait de mutualiser les cots ainsi que les procdures administratives (les europens n'auraient qu' mettre une seule demande pour l'ensemble des moteurs de recherche)

----------


## didipostman

Le problme c supprimer ces liens pour tous ces moteurs de recherches alors on lance la mme requte pour tous les moteurs de recherche en mme temps en simultans avec du GridGain + Spring Batch + l'algo du CAPA groupe qui date de 1995
et le tour est jou voir ce lien http://didipostman.blogspot.com/2014...matics-of.html

----------


## Saverok

> Le problme c supprimer ces liens pour tous ces moteurs de recherches alors on lance la mme requte pour tous les moteurs de recherche en mme temps en simultans avec du GridGain + Spring Batch + l'algo du CAPA groupe qui date de 1995
> et le tour est jou voir ce lien http://didipostman.blogspot.com/2014...matics-of.html


Pourquoi faire ??
L'ide est de supprimer des URL dans les index des moteurs de recherche
Savoir comment ces URL sont indexes dans ces moteurs de recherches n'a pas d'intrt
De mme, pour un mme moteur de recherche, il existe une multitude de chemin pour accder  une mme URL et ces accs diffrent celons les moteurs...

Autrement dit, les demandes concernent les buts (les URL) et non les chemins d'accs (les requtes)

----------


## macslan

Un des gros problme c'est l'utilisation de ce droit pourrait tre utilis non pas par par exemple des jeunes adultes qui ont fait des conneries dans le pass mais par des dirigeants  qui veulent cach des informations nfaste pour leur entreprises qui sont des infos et pas des textes qui veulent saborder l'entreprise

----------


## Michael Guilloux

* Droit  l'oubli : Google s'en tient strictement aux domaines locaux europens**, la socit rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un concept europen*

Google est bel et bien en train de retirer de ses moteurs en Europe, les rsultats de recherche portant atteinte  la vie prive. Suite  la dcision arrte par le plus haut tribunal de l'UE, le gant amricain s'est engag  prendre en compte les demandes de suppressions des individus de l'Union Europenne qui revendiquent leur  droit  l'oubli . Jusqu ce jour, Google a reu plus de 200 000 demandes de toute l'Europe qui affectent plus de 700 000 URL, selon son rapport de transparence en ligne.

Une question demeure cependant. Jusqu'o le soi-disant droit  l'oubli de Google devrait-il s'tendre?

En ce qui concerne les rgulateurs de la vie prive en Europe, ils ont dj statu sur cette question. En raison de la facilit de passer dun domaine europen tel Google.de en Allemagne  ou Google.fr en France  Google.com, ils pensent que la suppression initialement limite aux domaines europens, n'est pas satisfaisante.

Le groupe des protecteurs de la vie prive des pays de l'UE, le groupe de travail Article 29, a donc conclu en Novembre qu'ils voudraient que les moteurs de recherche retirent les rsultats  l'chelle mondiale.

Le vendredi, le groupe de travail Article 29 a crit  Microsoft, Yahoo et au moteur de recherche franais Qwant pour leur rappeler que les rgulateurs souhaitent que les rsultats soient supprims de tous les domaines pertinents; une demande  laquelle le gant amricain ne compte pas cder si facilement.

Le directeur juridique de Google, David Drummond, a fait savoir que la socit a commenc par la suppression de rsultats sur les domaines locaux europens et son approche n'a pas encore chang. _Nous avons eu une approche de base, nous avons suivi, sur cette question, nous avons fait des suppressions dans toute l'Europe, mais pas au-del,_  a-t-il dit lors d'un vnement  Bruxelles le lundi.

Toutefois, Drummod pense que l'approche de Google pourrait voluer aprs rception du rapport d'un groupe d'experts que la socit a mis en place pour tudier la question du domaine dapplication de la dcision. Le rapport du groupe est prvu pour la fin de ce mois.  Nous allons le prendre [le rapport], ainsi que de l'apport de l'Article 29 et d'autres contributions et arriverons  une approche , a dclar Drummond.

Cependant, il semble que Google ait dj dcid de s'en tenir strictement aux domaines europens, surtout que les lignes directrices tablies par les protecteurs de la vie prive ne sont pas juridiquement contraignantes. En effet, Drummod soutient fortement  _qu'il doit y avoir un moyen de limiter le concept, parce que c'est un concept europen._ 

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Les europens pourront-ils se faire oublier sur Google.com ?

----------


## JayGr

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Les europens pourront-ils se faire oublier sur Google.com ?


"Une issue de secours  9000 mtres daltitude, lillusion de la scurit !" _Fight Club._
Google est l'avion dans lequel nous sommes tous monts  :;): ...

----------


## GHetfield

Tiens... Comme par hasard on ne retrouve pas Imikado & Co se plaindre comme il le font sans cesse de Microsoft. Mais il ne doivent pas etre client Google.. il doivent certainement utiliser Bing  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens... Comme par hasard on ne retrouve pas Imikado & Co se plaindre comme il le font sans cesse de Microsoft. Mais il ne doivent pas etre client Google.. il doivent certainement utiliser Bing


Non, DuckDuckGo  ::mouarf::

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Droit  l'oubli : Le groupe consultatif charg d'tudier son champ d'application se range du ct de Google*
*La rgle doit tre limite  l'Europe*

Le droit  l'oubli devrait tre limit  l'Europe, c'est la dcision qui est ressortie de la discussion du groupe consultatif charg d'tudier la manire dont la rgle de vie prive devrait tre applique.

Pour rappel, la plus haute cour de l'Europe a rendu une dcision en mai dernier, demandant aux moteurs de recherche de supprimer, des rsultats de recherche, les liens non pertinents ou obsoltes qui portaient atteinte  la vie prive des rsidents de l'UE.

La firme de Mountain View est alors passe  l'action en se soumettant  l'application du droit  l'oubli de l'Europe. Pendant que Google traitait les quelques centaines de milliers de demandes de suppression formules par les utilisateurs, l'UE a mis de nouvelles directives demandant  la socit d'tendre le champ d'application du droit  l'oubli  tous ses domaines et pas seulement aux domaines locaux europens, comme prvu initialement. 

Le gant de la recherche a aussitt fait savoir que le droit  l'oubli tait un concept europen, qui devait donc s'appliquer  l'Europe uniquement. Toutefois, il a dclar que sa position pourrait voluer, aprs le rapport d'un groupe consultatif charg d'tudier la question. 

Le groupe consultatif indpendant de 8 personnes a rendu  son rapport en soutenant,  la majorit, que le droit  l'oubli devrait se limiter uniquement  l'Europe. La raison est que l'application de la rgle  l'Europe suffit pour  garantir la protection de la vie prive tout en assurant la libert d'expression.

_Nous croyons que les suppressions appliques aux versions europennes de recherche pourront, en rgle gnrale, protger les droits des personnes concernes de manire adquate_ , a indiqu le comit. Le groupe note que prs de 95% des recherches sur le web en Europe sont canalises par des domaines rgionaux de Google. Il nest donc pas pertinent de ltendre  Google.com.

Le comit a aussi soulign que le droit pour les personnes hors de l'Union europenne d'accder aux informations en ligne, ne doit pas non plus tre ignor.

Parmi les membres du comit, Jimmy Wales, cofondateur de Wikipedia, a compltement fustig le droit  l'oubli. _Je m'oppose compltement  la situation juridique dans laquelle une entreprise commerciale est force de devenir le juge de nos droits les plus fondamentaux d'expression et  la vie prive_ , a crit  Wales.  _Les recommandations  Google contenues dans ce rapport sont profondment vicies en raison de la loi elle-mme tant profondment errone_ . A-t-il ajout.

De l'autre bord, Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, ancien ministre de la Justice allemande, galement membre du comit, n'a pas partag la position dominante. Elle indique dans le rapport que le droit  l'oubli devrait s'appliquer  tous les domaines de Google, tant donn la facilit de pouvoir passer d'un domaine local  Google.com.

Il faut aussi noter que la dcision du groupe consultatif na aucune valeur juridique.

*Source* : Rapport du comit consultatif

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## Washmid

> [B][SIZE=4]
> De l'autre bord, Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, ancien ministre de la Justice allemande, galement membre du comit, n'a pas partag la position dominante. Elle indique dans le rapport que le droit  l'oubli devrait s'appliquer  tous les domaines de Google, tant donn la facilit de pouvoir passer d'un domaine local  Google.com.


Oui cela devrait s'appliquer  tous les domaines de google, mais certainement pas par le biais de google mais par le propritaire du site qui doit supprimer son contenu (quitte  demander aux moteurs de recherche d'actualiser leurs caches aprs la suppression).

Actuellement c'est comme si on avait le droit de conserver nom prnom tlphone etc. d'une personne, le tout accessible  tous, sous prtexte qu'on a mis un robots.txt  ct !

Bref, cette ministre pointe du doigt, sans le savoir, l'incohrence dans la mise en oeuvre du droit  l'oubli.

----------


## macslan

> Oui cela devrait s'appliquer  tous les domaines de google, mais certainement pas par le biais de google mais par le propritaire du site qui doit supprimer son contenu (quitte  demander aux moteurs de recherche d'actualiser leurs caches aprs la suppression).
> 
> Actuellement c'est comme si on avait le droit de conserver nom prnom tlphone etc. d'une personne, le tout accessible  tous, sous prtexte qu'on a mis un robots.txt  ct !
> 
> Bref, cette ministre pointe du doigt, sans le savoir, l'incohrence dans la mise en oeuvre du droit  l'oubli.


Surtout s'il est utilis   simple but denlever le ngatif de riche personnes

----------


## gibsonSG_76

https://duckduckgo.com/ et fuck google !

----------


## eric.c

> Je m'oppose compltement  la situation juridique dans laquelle une entreprise commerciale est force de devenir le juge de nos droits les plus fondamentaux d'expression et  la vie prive , a crit Wales.


C'est encore une fois ou on casse le thermomtre pour faire baisser la fivre.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Droit  loubli : Google rejette plus de la moiti des demandes*
*la France affiche le plus grand nombre de requtes*

Voici aujourdhui prs dun an que Google procde  la suppression de ses rsultats de recherche certaines informations sensibles concernant des internautes europens.

Ces suppressions sont effectues dans le cadre du  Droit  loubli . Dans une dcision de justice rendue en mai 2014 par la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne, les moteurs de recherche, dont Google, doivent traiter les requtes des internautes europens qui souhaitent la suppression dinformations pouvant porter atteinte  leur vie prive.

Toutefois, les moteurs de recherche devaient valuer la pertinence des demandes de suppression envoyes  par chaque individu. Le but tant de trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  ces informations et  les diffuser.

De ce fait, Google se rserve le droit de ne pas rpondre favorablement  certaines demandes, sil estime quelles prsentent un intrt public,  par exemple, si elles concernent des escroqueries financires, une ngligence professionnelle, des condamnations pnales ou une conduite publique adopte par un fonctionnaire . 

Google avait mis au point une page afin dinformer les internautes sur les demandes qui ont t valides et celles qui ont t rejetes. Une mise  jour de cette page montre que 254 271 demandes reues, concernant la suppression de prs de 922 638 URL, depuis le lancement de ce programme.

Plus de la moiti des demandes ont t rejetes (58,7%), et 41,3% ont entrain des suppressions de liens.

Le pays qui enregistre le plus de demandes est la France. Les Franais ont transmis 51 873 requtes, affectant 174 311 URL. Google a rpondu favorablement  48% des requtes.  la suite de la France, on retrouve lAllemagne avec 43 206 demandes (48,9 % de requtes valides),  et le Royaume-Uni avec 32 143 demandes (37,6% valides).


Au niveau des sites qui ont t les plus affects, on note la prsence en premire position de Facebook (6 805 URL supprimes), profileengine (6 059 URL supprimes), Google Groups (4 000 URL supprimes), YouTube (3 948 URL supprimes) et Badoo (3 644 URL supprimes).

Les URL qui ont t supprimes par Google concernent essentiellement les victimes ou des personnes acquittes qui ne souhaitent plus voir leur nom figurer sur le moteur de recherche.   titre dexemple, la firme a supprim les pages ayant trait  la condamnation dun Belge pour un crime grave au cours des cinq dernires annes, mais dont la condamnation a t annule en appel.

Pour les requtes qui nont pas donn lieu  une suppression, Google cite comme exemple,  le cas dun prtre condamn pour possession dimages dabus sexuels sur mineurs, qui a demand  le retrait des articles portant sur sa peine et son bannissement de l'glise.

Il faut noter que la suppression des informations indexes nest applique quen Europe. Les pages concernes restent visibles  travers le reste du monde, sans aucune modification.

*Source* : Google

----------


## SurferIX

C'est normal que la France affiche le plus grand nombre de requtes.

Il y a tellement de magouilleurs qui veulent effacer leurs traces....

En tant que spcialiste Web, on m'a offert de me payer rcemment une petite fortune si je me dbrouillais pour que quand on tape certains mots-cls drangeants, une personne n'apparaisse plus. Ce que j'ai bien videmment refus. Vridique. Et pour les deux, mme si actuellement j'ai limite de quoi vivre...

----------


## Tlams

Pour l'avoir test, Google supprime bien les liens demands et dans un temps plus qu'acceptable (-24h sur ma demande).
Ils ne sont absolument pas regardants sur le contenu... Il suffit d'indiquer que le rsultat est faux, dpass ou sans rapport.
Le seul truc qu'ils vrifient vraiment c'est la preuve du lien avec l'Union Europenne.
N'importe qu'elle carte qui l'indique directement ou implicitement fonctionne sans problme( Carte ID, carte tudiant...).

Contrairement  ce que peut faire penser l'article ci-dessus, le champ de suppression est bien plus large.

----------


## Iradrille

> Il faut noter que la suppression des informations indexes nest applique quen Europe. Les pages concernes restent visibles  travers le reste du monde, sans aucune modification.


Si c'est le cas c'est absolument inutile. Un proxy et on en parle plus. (Sans compter que liens drangeants sont toujours l et que les autres moteurs de recherches les donneront).
Le droit  l'oubli a semble faire beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose au final.




> Contrairement  ce que peut faire penser l'article ci-dessus, le champ de suppression est bien plus large.


Qu'est-ce que tu entends par l ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*La CNIL ordonne  Google dtendre le droit  loubli aux domaines hors UE*
*Un dlai de 15 jours a donn au gant amricain*

La commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) vient de sommer Google dappliquer le droit  loubli  lensemble de ses domaines y compris les extensions non europennes.

Pour rappel, la Cour de Justice de lUnion Europenne (CJUE) a pris une sanction contre Google en mai 2015. Elle a ainsi exig que le gant US procde  la suppression des liens internet obsoltes ou non pertinents dans ses rsultats de recherche ; les liens qui portent atteinte  la vie prive des rsidents de lUE.

Aprs des centaines de milliers de demandes reues, le gant de la recherche en ligne a entam le drfrencement des liens pour les demandes approuves, mais en se limitant aux domaines europens. Ce qui signifie que les informations supprimes pourront toujours figurer dans les rsultats de recherche sur Google.com et sur les domaines hors UE.

Face  ce processus qui ne satisfait pas le droit  loubli des utilisateurs, les autorits nationales de protection des donnes (DPA) reprsentes par le groupe de travail Article 29 (A29), ont demand au gant amricain dtendre lapplication du droit  tous ses domaines. Le groupe de travail A29 a par ailleurs donn la possibilit aux utilisateurs europens pour lesquelles les demandes nont pas t approuves par Google de saisir leur DPA locale.

En rponse  la demande des gardiens de la vie prive, Google et un comit consultatif commandit par la firme de Mountain View ont, lun aprs lautre, convenu que le droit  loubli devrait se limiter  lEurope puisquil sagit dun concept europen. 

Cest suite  de nombreux rejets de demandes de suppressions de donnes que la CNIL a t saisie pour des centaines de requtes faites  Google par des utilisateurs franais.

Suite  lanalyse de ces demandes, la DPA franaise a jug que plusieurs de ces rclamations mritaient lapprobation de Google et a donc demand que celles-ci soient traites par le gant de lIT. La CNIL a encore exig que le droit  loubli soit appliqu  tous les domaines Google - en Europe comme ailleurs - et cela dans un dlai de 15 jours. 

Lautorit franaise de protection des donnes estime en effet que pour tre conforme  la dcision de justice de la CJUE, le droit  loubli ne devrait pas se limiter aux domaines de lUE. 

La CNIL prcise avant tout quil ne sagit pas dune sanction, et elle ne compte pas non plus prendre des mesures contre Google, si la socit se met au travail dans le dlai imparti. Dans le cas contraire, la prsidente pourra demander aux personnes charges de  _sanctionner les manquements  la loi informatique et liberts, de prononcer une sanction_   lgard du gant de la recherche en ligne, a crit la commission sur son blog.

*Source* : CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Pour Microsoft, sa en ai o?
LDAP et les autres seront-t-ils un jour concern?

----------


## Davidbrcz

Donc une dcision europenne devient mondiale par le bon vouloir de la CNIL, instance respectable mais dont les prrogatives sont limites  la  France ?

----------


## qvignaud

On se prendrait pas un peu pour des tatsuniens l ?  ::koi:: 
Non parce-que c'est bien beau de l'ouvrir ds que la justice US considre que Microsoft doit lui donner le plein accs  des donnes sous juridiction Irlandaise (donc Europenne), et considrer que le monde n'est qu'un vaste territoire sous son protectorat, mais si c'est pour faire la mme chose juste aprs... C'est un peu l'hpital qui se f*** de la charit, surtout venant de la CNIL, institution si respectable que je n'ai tout d'abord pas compris que l'ordre manait bel et bien d'elle !

Je ne remet pas en cause le bien-fond de cette dcision, mais juste cette condescendance surprenante venant d'une institution d'Europe.

Je tiens cependant  modrer mes propos, n'ayant pas pu trouver le dtail de ces informations, si cette restriction ne visait que l'ensemble des domaines des moteurs de recherche -quels qu'ils soient- ds lors qu'ils sont accds depuis le sol europen, cela rentrerait  mon sens dans les clous juridiques et  diplomatiquement moraux  (le reste est une autre histoire  ::?: ).

----------


## Tr0n33

> C'est normal que la France affiche le plus grand nombre de requtes.
> 
> Il y a tellement de magouilleurs qui veulent effacer leurs traces....


Avis totalement subjectif. Des sources ? C'est ce genre de raisonnement, sans preuve, sans argumentation, sur un simple ressenti d'une exprience limite qui donne une image parfaitement fausse de la ralit (un beau troll je l'accorde, si ce n'tait pas si commun de penser ainsi). Oui, les franais sont donc tous des rleurs avec une baguette sous le bras, une bouteille de rouge et un bret. videmment.

Bref. C'est cette partie l qui m'intresse et je vois que certains l'ont voqu.




> En rponse  la demande des gardiens de la vie prive, Google et un comit consultatif commandit par la firme de Mountain View ont, lun aprs lautre, convenu que le droit  loubli devrait se limiter  lEurope puisquil sagit dun concept europen.


Pourrait on avoir plus d'informations et de sources ? Est-ce  dire qu'un europen serait oubli en Europe mais pas aux Etats Unis par exemple ?




> Il faut noter que la suppression des informations indexes nest applique quen Europe. Les pages concernes restent visibles  travers le reste du monde, sans aucune modification.


L'article prcdent a l'air de le confirmer mais je ne peux franchement - intellectuellement - me dire que c'est "rellement" possible. Ca voudrait tout simplement dire qu'il est parfaitement possible de rcuprer les informations et donc, que le droit  l'oubli est compltement caduc et non respect.

----------


## Zirak

> L'article prcdent a l'air de le confirmer mais je ne peux franchement - intellectuellement - me dire que c'est "rellement" possible. Ca voudrait tout simplement dire qu'il est parfaitement possible de rcuprer les informations et donc, que le droit  l'oubli est compltement caduc et non respect.


On a l'impression que tu dcouvres la chose, mais cela a t annonc comme cela depuis le dpart...  ::?: 

Oui aujourd'hui il suffit de passer par un proxy tranger (enfin hors Europe) pour afficher les pages soit disant "oublies".

Mais bon, mme si ce n'est pas d'une difficult extrme  faire, ce n'est pas  la porte de tout le monde, d'ailleurs  mon avis, la plupart des gens ignorent que les donnes sont encore accessible via proxy (et ne doivent pas savoir ce qu'est un proxy de toutes faons), du coup, ils ne se renseignent pas sur comment faire, et donc du coup, les donnes ont l'air effaces pour la "majorit" des gens.

Enfin bon, il fallait tre un peu crdule pour avoir penser que l'Europe allait imposer ce genre de chose au reste de la plante qui culturellement n'a pas forcment les mmes critres sur ces donnes.

L'Europe ne voulait plus voir apparaitre ces pages dans les moteurs de recherche, en jouant un peu sur les mots, c'est effectivement le cas, l'Europe ne voit pas apparaitre ces pages, ils ont respect leur engagement...

----------


## Tr0n33

> On a l'impression que tu dcouvres la chose, mais cela a t annonc comme cela depuis le dpart...


Oui, je n'avais pas du tout suivi ce genre de dbat pour cause de tte dans le guidon au niveau de mon travail. Je n'avais donc que vaguement regard le sujet et les conclusions.




> Oui aujourd'hui il suffit de passer par un proxy tranger (enfin hors Europe) pour afficher les pages soit disant "oublies".
> 
> Mais bon, mme si ce n'est pas d'une difficult extrme  faire, ce n'est pas  la porte de tout le monde, d'ailleurs  mon avis, la plupart des gens ignorent que les donnes sont encore accessible via proxy (et ne doivent pas savoir ce qu'est un proxy de toutes faons), du coup, ils ne se renseignent pas sur comment faire, et donc du coup, les donnes ont l'air effaces pour la "majorit" des gens.


Oui, mais dans des cas "juridiques" cela peut s'avrer parfaitement inutile alors qu'il s'agissait justement du gros point d'importance. Je partage votre avis, mais un dcret de loi qui ne s'applique jusqu' une majorit, c'est inquitable.




> Enfin bon, il fallait tre un peu crdule pour avoir penser que l'Europe allait imposer ce genre de chose au reste de la plante qui culturellement n'a pas forcment les mmes critres sur ces donnes.
> L'Europe ne voulait plus voir apparaitre ces pages dans les moteurs de recherche, en jouant un peu sur les mots, c'est effectivement le cas, l'Europe ne voit pas apparaitre ces pages, ils ont respect leur engagement...


Je ne vois pas a comme une "volont d'imposer au reste de la plante". Les Europens n'imposent rien en dehors de l'Europe. A qui seront utiles ces donnes en dehors de l'Europe ? A bien peu de personnes. En ralit donc, Google permet dans l'crasante majorit des cas (notamment ceux juridiques)  des tiers mal intentionns (ce qui constitue gnralement la majorit des cas juridiques hein), de toujours avoir accs  ses donnes. Dans des cas de harclement, etc. c'est donc parfaitement inefficace et non respect.

Non je ne suis pas "naif", juste que l, plus c'est gros, mieux a semble passer.  ::ptdr:: 

En tout cas, je ne suis pas contre d'autres sources, justement pour ces problmes de visibilits  l'tranger. Le cas c'est-il dj prsent (par exemple pour du harclement etc) ?

 ::lol::

----------


## SurferIX

> Avis totalement subjectif. Des sources ?


Oui : mon (humble) exprience : je viens de commencer  tout numrer mais c'tait trop dtaill, alors j'ai effac ce que j'ai crit, et je rsume : sur mes relations professionnelles - ou ex-relations, 14 ont des choses  se reprocher qui apparaissent sur le Web. Pire : on m'a demand rcemment si je pouvais faire un "e-drfrencement" d'une personne car quand on tapait son nom, ce qui apparaissait en numro un tait un quotidien expliquant qu'elle aller passer au parquet pour magouille(s).

----------


## Zirak

> En ralit donc, Google permet dans l'crasante majorit des cas (notamment ceux juridiques)  des tiers mal intentionns (ce qui constitue gnralement la majorit des cas juridiques hein), de toujours avoir accs  ses donnes. Dans des cas de harclement, etc. c'est donc parfaitement inefficace et non respect.


Attention, il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que tout n'est pas sujet au droit  l'oubli, cela passe devant une commission, et suivant l'information que l'on souhaite faire "oublier" cela peut tre refus si celle-ci tait considr d'utilit publique.

Il y a eu par exemple, un pdophile qui a voulu faire retirer les pages le concernant, et cela a t refus il me semble.

Donc dans des cas juridiques cela va galement dpendre du type d'affaire, de la conclusion du jugement, etc etc.






> Je ne vois pas a comme une "volont d'imposer au reste de la plante". Les Europens n'imposent rien en dehors de l'Europe. A qui seront utiles ces donnes en dehors de l'Europe ? A bien peu de personnes.


Justement, pourquoi empcher les gens hors d'Europe d'y accder puisqu'ils ne pourront rien en faire de toutes faons ? 

Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec vous, les pages ne devrait plus tre accessibles de nul part, maintenant, les europens ne voulait plus que ces pages soient visibles, Google a fait btement ce qu'on lui a demand, et ces pages ne sont plus visibles pour les europens.


Enfin voil, encore une fois, je suis d'accord sur le fond avec vous, et je suis d'accord qu'on peut considr a comme insuffisant, mais pour le coup, dj Google n'tait pas oblig de mettre en place quoi que ce soit, et la demande a t respect pour 99% de la population (si on compte 1% de personnes sachant se servir d'un proxy ET faisant une recherche particulire via un proxy  propos d'une personne qui aurait bnfici du droit  l'oubli, et  mon avis 1% c'est encore trop haut, on doit tre bien en dessous).

----------


## Tr0n33

> Oui : mon (humble) exprience : je viens de commencer  tout numrer mais c'tait trop dtaill, alors j'ai effac ce que j'ai crit, et je rsume : sur mes relations professionnelles - ou ex-relations, 14 ont des choses  se reprocher qui apparaissent sur le Web. Pire : on m'a demand rcemment si je pouvais faire un "e-drfrencement" d'une personne car quand on tapait son nom, ce qui apparaissait en numro un tait un quotidien expliquant qu'elle aller passer au parquet pour magouille(s).


Et bien vous prouvez vous mme la problmatique de votre argument : "14 personnes". Nous sommes 60 millions dont 81% ont dj utilis Internet. Je ne vous dnie pas le droit  la gnralisation, mais je trouve ce genre de raisonnement particulirement et _socitalement_ dangereux. La preuve doit tre apporte sur une tude, sur des statistiques croises, des lments de socit, pas uniquement sur l'exprience restreinte (ou les ides vhicules par le biais des mdias). Je ne critique d'ailleurs pas votre exprience ou je ne dis pas du tout que ce n'est pas du vcu ou un constat dans votre entourage, je vous dis simplement que vous ne pouvez pas dcemment dduire de relations professionnelles extrmement limites, une gnricit aussi grande. C'est votre avis, de mon point de vue, ce n'est pas une vrit. Mon souci c'est que vous nous l'avez lanc comme une vrit et qu'auprs de certains ce discours est une forme d'incitation  une "haine ordinaire"  l'gard d'individus. Je m'inscris tout simplement en faux. A l'identique ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des pourris en politique que tous les politiques sont pourris. Logique mathmatique  :;): 

Dsol pour la digression au passage.

----------


## Tr0n33

> Attention, il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que tout n'est pas sujet au droit  l'oubli, cela passe devant une commission, et suivant l'information que l'on souhaite faire "oublier" cela peut tre refus si celle-ci tait considr d'utilit publique.
> 
> Il y a eu par exemple, un pdophile qui a voulu faire retirer les pages le concernant, et cela a t refus il me semble.
> 
> Donc dans des cas juridiques cela va galement dpendre du type d'affaire, de la conclusion du jugement, etc etc.


L on touche  un problme thique. J'avoue me poser beaucoup la question. Un pdophile peut aussi changer et voluer. Je ne rentrerais pas dans le dbat moral, maladie etc. Effectivement tout est discutable et soumis  regard de conclusion des jugements. Dans le cadre d'un danger potentiel envers la socit, a se dfend tout comme a se critique. Si un jour, je fais quelque chose de monstrueux, que je m'en rends compte, que je change, est ce que l'information doit rester publique sur Internet ? C'est trs discutable. On touche effectivement plus  un problme de socit et de culture.








> Justement, pourquoi empcher les gens hors d'Europe d'y accder puisqu'ils ne pourront rien en faire de toutes faons ?


Justement, le problme n'est pas que les non Europens y accdent, mais que les Europens aient une possibilit d'y r accder quand mme. En somme, le principe est donc contournable; mme si c'est pour 1% des cas, c'est dj trop. Un individu mal intentionn pourra passer outre une dcision de justice (et sera en plus moins visible qu'avant. Je trouve a pernicieux comme rsultat.




> Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec vous, les pages ne devrait plus tre accessibles de nul part, maintenant, les europens ne voulait plus que ces pages soient visibles, Google a fait btement ce qu'on lui a demand, et ces pages ne sont plus visibles pour les europens.
> Enfin voil, encore une fois, je suis d'accord sur le fond avec vous, et je suis d'accord qu'on peut considr a comme insuffisant, mais pour le coup, dj Google n'tait pas oblig de mettre en place quoi que ce soit, et la demande a t respect pour 99% de la population (si on compte 1% de personnes sachant se servir d'un proxy ET faisant une recherche particulire via un proxy  propos d'une personne qui aurait bnfici du droit  l'oubli, et  mon avis 1% c'est encore trop haut, on doit tre bien en dessous).


Sur le fond, je pense qu'une majorit est d'accord. Mais j'ai encore un point qui me drange. En quoi Google n'est pas contraint de mettre en place quoi que ce soit ? Google reste une entreprise prive, et au mme titre que les autres, elle doit se soumettre aux lois des tats. Pourquoi serait-il au dessus des lois ? Ils jonglent sur le principe de mondialisation. D'ailleurs je pense que a va bien plus loin que le simple droit  l'oubli. Je me pose la question du droit de Google  indexer tout ce qui trane sur la toile et de l'irrespect de certains sites  laisser des informations publiques se faire indexer. Quand je vois que Facebook me rclame ma vritable identit, et que je suis ensuite index (mme avec une gestion prive) par Google derrire, je trouve que c'est une atteinte direct  ma vie prive. Je donne des informations  Facebook, pas  Google. La responsabilit incombe donc aussi bien au site metteur qu' l'indexeur. Ca me pose un sacr problme depuis longtemps a d'ailleurs. Il y a matire  dbat aussi sur ce point  :;):

----------


## SurferIX

> Et bien vous prouvez vous mme la problmatique de votre argument : "14 personnes". Nous sommes 60 millions dont 81% ont dj utilis Internet. Je ne vous dnie pas le droit  la gnralisation, mais je trouve ce genre de raisonnement particulirement et _socitalement_ dangereux. La preuve doit tre apporte sur une tude, sur des statistiques croises, des lments de socit, pas uniquement sur l'exprience restreinte (ou les ides vhicules par le biais des mdias). Je ne critique d'ailleurs pas votre exprience ou je ne dis pas du tout que ce n'est pas du vcu ou un constat dans votre entourage, je vous dis simplement que vous ne pouvez pas dcemment dduire de relations professionnelles extrmement limites, une gnricit aussi grande.


Entirement d'accord en thorie. Mais. Car il y a un 'mais'.

 Je ne crois aux statistiques que lorsque je les ai moi-mme falsifies  (Winston Churchill)

En pratique, les chiffres sont tellement dforms que je ne croirai aucune statistique, car on leur fait souvent dire ce que l'on veut.
Donc d'un ct : sa petite exprience n'est pas suffisante, d'un autre ct, les statistiques sont mensongres. Donc que faire ? J'ai choisi d'en rester  mon exprience, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut. Je ne vois que magouilles et compagnie autour de moi, que des gens qui ne gagnent beaucoup d'argent que d'une manire injuste, en exploitant de manire ignomineuse les gens, et o leur effort en terme de travail est scandaleusement bas. (Sisi, "ignomineuse" existe).

----------


## Tr0n33

Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec vous. Mais je prfre toujours me fonder sur une analyse (mme avec des erreurs ou des lacunes) ou sur un ensemble d'analyses parfois contradictoire (dont les statistiques peuvent faire parti) que sur ma simple exprience ou mon vcu. Tout simplement.

----------


## Saverok

> Je me pose la question du droit de Google  indexer tout ce qui trane sur la toile et de l'irrespect de certains sites  laisser des informations publiques se faire indexer. Quand je vois que Facebook me rclame ma vritable identit, et que je suis ensuite index (mme avec une gestion prive) par Google derrire, je trouve que c'est une atteinte direct  ma vie prive. Je donne des informations  Facebook, pas  Google. La responsabilit incombe donc aussi bien au site metteur qu' l'indexeur. Ca me pose un sacr problme depuis longtemps a d'ailleurs. Il y a matire  dbat aussi sur ce point


Si une information est publique, elle peut tre indexe.
Ce principe est valable pour tout le monde, pas uniquement pour Google.

En ce qui concerne Facebook, rien ne t'oblige  y renseigner tes informations personnelles ni lesquels, ni quelles soient vridiques, et encore moins d'utiliser Facebook.
Les CGV de Facebook sont assez claires sur la diffusion et l'utilisation de ces donnes.
De mme, il y a eu des jurisprudences un peu partout dans le monde pour indiquer que tout ce qui se passe sur Facebook est public par nature, mme si lors d'une discussion "priv" via cette plateforme (cf. les nombreux cas de licenciement d'employs qui critiquaient leur socit dans des cercles "privs" sur Facebook).
Bref, je ne suis pas du tout un dfenseur ni de Google (que je n'utilise pas) ni de Facebook (o je n'ai pas de compte) mais faut arrter de dresponsabiliser les gens en leur trouvant sans arrt des excuses.

C'est l que je ne suis pas en accord avec cette loi sur le droit  l'oubli qui non seulement se fait sans juge, mais en plus, elle ne prend en compte que la moiti du problme en mettant en contrainte les moteurs de recherches et non les sites.
Car l'oubli n'est pas l, l'information dsindexe est tjrs prsente sur le site d'origine.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google rvle accidentellement plus d'informations relatives au droit  l'oubli,*
*dans une version archive de son rapport de transparence  * 

Le quotidien britannique The Guardian a dcouvert que Google a malencontreusement diffus dans le code source de son site web cr pour loccasion plus dinformations relatives au Droit  Loubli que le rapport visible en front-end.  Moins de 5% de presque 220 000 requtes individuelles faites  Google pour retirer des liens de manire slective des informations obtenues en ligne proviennent de criminels, de politiciens et de personnalits publiques , a indiqu le quotidien. Ce qui signifie que 95% des requtes proviennent dindividus lambda qui veulent voir disparatre des liens des rsultats de recherche fournis par le moteur du numro un sur le march.

Lorsque Google publiait son Rapport de Transparence, la stratgie adopte tait de mettre en vidence les exemples les plus sensationnels des demandes effectues dans ce cadre (comme celle dun prtre condamn pour possession dimages dabus sexuel denfant qui a demand  Google de retirer les articles voquant sa peine ainsi que son bannissement de lglise que Google sest refus denlever).

 Les donnes, qui nont pas t dvoiles publiquement jusqu maintenant, ont t trouves pendant une analyse de versions archives du rapport de transparence de Google et donnent des dtails sur la rpartition numrique de chaque demande et lien associs par pays et par types dmissions , a expliqu le quotidien avant de prciser que  le code source sous-jacent a depuis t mis  jour pour supprimer ces dtails .

Sur les 218 320 requtes qui ont t dnombres dans la priode comprise entre le 29 mai 2014 et le 23 mars 2015, seules 101 461 (soit 46%) ont reu un retour favorable. Parmi elles, 99 569 concernaient des  informations prives et personnelles . 1 892 demandes sur les 9 021 concernant les quatre autres catgories identifies par Google (soit moins de 1% du total) ont reu un retour favorable. Dans le dtail nous avons la catgorie  crimes srieux  (728 demandes favorables sur 4 117, soit 18%),  figures publiques  (454 demandes favorables sur 2 105, soit 22%),  politique  (534 demandes favorables sur 2 303, soit 23%) et enfin  protection de lenfance  (176 demandes favorables sur 1 026, soit 17%). Le quotidien suppose que ces rponses favorables concernent les victimes, des tmoins indirects, des peines purges ou la vie prive de personnalits publiques.

Bien entendu, le nombre de demandes na pas t le mme sur tous les territoires comme latteste ce graphique.


Dans plusieurs pays,  linstar de la France, des Pays-Bas, de lAllemagne ou du Portugal, 98% des requtes concernent des informations prives. Seuls trois pays passeront en de de la barre des 90% dans ce domaine, notamment lItalie (85%), la Roumanie (87%) et la Hongrie (88%).

Entre les pays, il existe des variations dans le taux de conformit. Par exemple, plus de la moiti des demandes de suppressions dinformations prives en France et en Allemagne ont t accordes tandis que cette proportion baisse  prs dun tiers au Royaume-Uni et en Italie. Ces diffrences peuvent tre imputables aux demandes elles-mmes, tre le rsultat dune variation culturelle et juridique entre les pays, tre la manifestation de l'impact des autorits de protection des donnes ou mme parce que Google ne synchronise pas les critres de dcision et de traitement entre les pays.

Un porte-parole de Google a dclar que  nous avons toujours cherch  tre aussi transparent que possible au sujet des dcisions relatives au droit  loubli. Les donnes que le Guardian a trouves dans notre code source de notre rapport de transparence viennent bien sr de Google, mais elles faisaient partie d'un test pour dterminer comment nous pourrions mieux catgoriser les demandes. Nous avons abandonn ce test en Mars parce que les donnes n'ont pas t suffisamment fiables pour publication. Cependant, nous travaillons actuellement sur les moyens d'amliorer nos rapports sur la transparence .

Stefan Kulk, un chercheur nerlandais spcialis dans les responsabilits des fournisseurs de moteurs de recherche, a dclar :  Google prend des dcisions qui sont pertinentes pour le public. En tant que tel, il devient presque comme une cour ou le gouvernement, mais sans les contrles fondamentaux sur sa puissance . Et de continuer en disant  parce que nous en savons si peu sur les cas, Google peut pousser la discussion sur le droit  l'oubli dans une direction particulire  la dramatiser ou la minimiser .

*Source :* The Guardian, donnes Google (GitHub)

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

Le titre m'interpelle... "rvle *accidentellement* [...] dans son rapport de *transparence*."

C'est juste une campagne de communication, y a pas de fuite...

----------


## Davidbrcz

Un point important  ne pas oublier : les donnes ne sont pas dtruites, juste non rfrences (et encore, je suppose qu'en ralit, elles le sont mais ne sont pas affiches dans les rsultats).
Un  lien vers l'information de base suffit. 

La morale : archivez les liens intressants !

----------


## Iradrille

> Un point important  ne pas oublier : les donnes ne sont pas dtruites, juste non rfrences (et encore, je suppose qu'en ralit, elles le sont mais ne sont pas affiches dans les rsultats).
> Un  lien vers l'information de base suffit. 
> 
> La morale : archivez les liens intressants !


D'ailleurs je me demande si c'est comme pour liens supprims pour non respect de copyright : un message en bas de page "suite  une plainte des rsultats ont t supprims, tous les liens supprims sont rpertoris ici [lien vers ChillingEffects]".

Si c'est le cas c'est stupide car les rsultats censs tre supprims sont encore plus facilement trouvables.  ::aie::

----------


## goomazio

> D'ailleurs je me demande si c'est comme pour liens supprims pour non respect de copyright : un message en bas de page "suite  une plainte des rsultats ont t supprims, tous les liens supprims sont rpertoris ici [lien vers ChillingEffects]".
> 
> Si c'est le cas c'est stupide car les rsultats censs tre supprims sont encore plus facilement trouvables.


"Censs tre supprims" ou "censs ne plus tres visits" ? Il faut voir l'avance que a apporte vu que le "droit  l'oubli" n'est pas vraiment la norme (surtout pas sur Facebook par exemple).

Sans oublier que cette mthode de "nettoyage d'Internet" est plutt pratique :
- Google est le seul intermdiaire.
- Google n'est pas la justice ( la limite, si Google le voulait, est-ce qu'il ne pourrait pas proposer le droit  l'oubli en tant que service trs trs cher sans devoir rendre de compte  qui que ce soit vu que c'est leur moteur de recherche sur lequel ils font ce qu'ils veulent ?)

----------


## Tr0n33

Trs trs intressant comme information. On voit ainsi que la croyance populaire du franais "voleur" (issu d'un des postes prcdents) est relativement fausse.

 ::lol::

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Droit  loubli : droit  la vie prive ou censure de la libert dexpression ?*
*Google somm de supprimer des liens dans un dlai de 35 jours*

Depuis que la Cour de justice de lUnion Europenne a ordonn  Google de respecter le droit  loubli des rsidents de la zone UE, on assiste  la confrontation de deux parties avec des opinions diffrentes par rapport  cette dcision. 

Dun ct, on note lengouement des partisans du respect de la vie prive. Ces derniers estiment que cest un devoir pour Google de supprimer de ses rsultats de recherche, les liens vers les pages qui contiennent des informations non pertinentes ou qui ne le sont plus, et qui sont compromettantes pour les personnes concernes. De lautre ct, il y a les partisans de la libert dexpression - en particulier les mdias - qui estiment que cest une censure de la libert dexpression de demander  Google de '' supprimer '' des contenus du web.

La firme de Mountain View a donc essay de trouver lquilibre entre le respect du droit  loubli et la libert dexpression. Pour cette raison, Google limite le droit  lEurope et analyse les requtes de lUE cas par cas, afin de ne pas sacrifier injustement la libert dexpression revendique par les mdias. Dans cet effort, le gant de la recherche en ligne a rejet en Mai dernier plus de la moiti des requtes des utilisateurs, ce qui a suscit des ractions dans le groupe des gardiens de la vie prive en Europe.

En effet, en Juin dernier, la CNIL  lautorit de protection des donnes de la France  a somm Google dappliquer le droit  loubli  lensemble de ses domaines y compris les extensions non europennes dans un dlai de 15 jours, pour viter de sexposer  des sanctions.

Google doit encore fait face  une nouvelle exigence alors que le bureau du commissaire  linformation du Royaume-Uni (ICO) a rcemment ordonn au gant de la recherche en ligne de supprimer certains rsultats de recherche dans le cadre du droit  loubli. 

Le bureau fait allusion  la suppression de neuf rsultats de recherche relatifs  une infraction pnale mineure commise par un individu, il y a prs de 10 ans et quil estime non pertinents aujourdhui.

Comme lexplique lICO, Google a supprim lhistoire relative  linfraction pnale, mais la suppression de cette information a t diffuse par les mdias qui ont d relater la mme histoire avec ses dtails dans leurs articles. Du coup, bien que Google ait appliqu le droit  loubli pour le demandeur, linfraction pnale est toujours grave dans la mmoire du web. Google a ensuite refus la demande de lutilisateur pour la suppression des nouveaux articles rdigs par les mdias, sous prtexte que lintention de ces derniers ntait pas de propager linfraction, mais de mettre en avant les efforts de la firme de Mountain View pour respecter le droit  loubli des rsidents de lUE. Il sagit donc dune question dintrt public importante selon Google.

LICO est daccord avec Google dans la mesure o il sagit dune question dintrt public, mais le bureau du commissaire  linformation nadmet pas que des recherches sur Google avec le nom du demandeur affichent ces nouvelles qui relatent linfraction pnale commise par ce dernier. Ces articles auront le mme impact ngatif sur la vie de lindividu que lhistoire originale, explique lICO.  _Google dispose de 35 jours pour se conformer  la dcision du bureau du commissaire  l'information_ , a crit lICO dans un billet de blog.

*Source* : ICO

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? Doit-on sacrifier le droit  la libert dexpression au profit de celui  la vie prive ?

----------


## Aiekick

Qu'est ce qui diffrencie un personnage public d'un personnage priv  l'air d'internet ?

----------


## Max Lothaire

> Quen pensez-vous ? Doit-on sacrifier le droit  la libert dexpression au profit de celui  la vie prive ?


Pour moi, l'expression est quelque chose de personnelle (opinions, sentiments, etc ...). Relater des information sur une personne n'est pas  s'exprimer , mais  raconter ,  colporter ,  diffamer, etc ...

Ainsi, diffuser des informations prives sur une personne donne ne constituant pas de l'expression, la question ne se pose pas.
En particulier, si ces informations sont diffuses sans le consentement initial de la personne concerne, cela constitue mme un dlit.




> Qu'est ce qui diffrencie un personnage public d'un personnage priv  l'air d'internet ?


Le personnage public est la partie de moi qui peut tre connue du publique, que cette partie contienne des choses vraies ou fausses.
Le personnage prive est tout le reste, ce que le publique n'a pas  savoir.

----------


## nchal

> l'air d'internet ?


 l'air d'internet, je ne sais pas...  l're d'internet non plus d'ailleurs  ::P:

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Qu'est ce qui diffrencie un personnage public d'un personnage priv  l'air d'internet ?


La comprhension que j'ai de ta requte fait que ma rponse est que les personnes public font gnralement l'objet de publication par des titulaires de cartes de presses.
Le priv faisant l'objet de groupe de communication avec accs filtrant. Qui n'est pas vraiment la mme chose que la libert d'expression (donner ses opinions sur des sujets poss).
Avoir une carte de presse c'est commencer par avoir un contrat d'assurance.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

L'oubli, personnellement, je trouve que ce n'est pas de l'ordre du droit. Les gens oublient ou se souviennent, cela dpend de ce qu'ils vivent et de leur constitution. Le droit  l'oubli a veut dire quoi ? Si on a le droit d'tre oubli, a veut dire que sur simple demande les gens ont le devoir de nous oublier ? Je trouve que le concept de droit  l'oubli a vraiment quelque chose de mal fait. Pour ma part, j'ai vol, j'ai menti, j'ai foutu le bordel... quand j'tais au CP. Quelqu'un de raisonnable saura faire la distinction entre le gamin de primaire et le dveloppeur d'aujourd'hui. Pareillement, si on a t un criminel... et bien on a t un criminel. Chercher  le cacher ne montre-t-il pas qu'on n'a pas encore tourn la page ? Qu'on ne s'assume pas tel qu'on est, et qu'on est donc encore enclin  se laisser influencer ? Pour moi l'effet Streisand n'est pas juste un effet, c'est un indice. Et si on reproche  quelqu'un qu'il a t un criminel 10 ans auparavant, par exemple pour lui refuser un emploi dans le dveloppement, je trouverai bien vu de rpondre au recruteur : "Si vous adoptiez une technologie sur la base de ce qu'on disait d'elle 10 ans auparavant, j'aurai plutt intrt  aller travailler ailleurs."




> Quen pensez-vous ? Doit-on sacrifier le droit  la libert dexpression au profit de celui  la vie prive ?


Pour moi, la criminalit n'est pas de l'ordre de la vie prive. Citant Wikipdia :



> Le droit pnal ou droit criminel est d'un point de vue social la branche du droit qui dtermine quelles sont les conduites *antisociales* et en quoi consiste la *raction de la socit* contre ces divers comportements.


a se rapporte donc  la socit, et non  la seule vie prive. La socit est donc en droit de savoir pour mieux juger. Si le jugement de certains individus est considr comme irraisonnable, alors le choix le plus sage me semble tre de ne pas travailler avec eux.

Pour ce qui est de l'expression personnelle, autrement dit j'ai dit quelque chose et j'aimerais le retirer ou le corriger, l je trouve que a fait sens. Et  ce niveau l, ce devrait tre  la personne concerne de retirer la chose en question (de son blog, de son facebook, ou que sais-je). Tout ce qui est source secondaire, comme les moteurs de recherches et archives, devrait se mettre  jour en consquence. Ce n'est pas  Google ou autres de juger si a fait sens ou non. C'est  la personne concerne de le faire car c'est elle qui l'a dit.

Pour ce qui est de la vie prive de X divulgue par Y sans l'accord de X, on tombe encore dans le pnal, et les outils juridiques  ce niveau existent dj pour faire retirer directement  la source le contenu litigieux. Donc encore une fois, pas de Google ou autre pour juger.

Donc encore une fois, je trouve ce droit  l'oubli, au mieux mal fait, au pire vici.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> L'oubli, personnellement, je trouve que ce n'est pas de l'ordre du droit. Les gens oublient ou se souviennent, cela dpend de ce qu'ils vivent et de leur constitution. Le droit  l'oubli a veut dire quoi ? Si on a le droit d'tre oubli, a veut dire que sur simple demande les gens ont le devoir de nous oublier ? Je trouve que le concept de droit  l'oubli a vraiment quelque chose de mal fait. Pour ma part, j'ai vol, j'ai menti, j'ai foutu le bordel... quand j'tais au CP. Quelqu'un de raisonnable saura faire la distinction entre le gamin de primaire et le dveloppeur d'aujourd'hui. Pareillement, si on a t un criminel... et bien on a t un criminel. Chercher  le cacher ne montre-t-il pas qu'on n'a pas encore tourn la page ? Qu'on ne s'assume pas tel qu'on est, et qu'on est donc encore enclin  se laisser influencer ? Pour moi l'effet Streisand n'est pas juste un effet, c'est un indice. Et si on reproche  quelqu'un qu'il a t un criminel 10 ans auparavant, par exemple pour lui refuser un emploi dans le dveloppement, je trouverai bien vu de rpondre au recruteur : "Si vous adoptiez une technologie sur la base de ce qu'on disait d'elle 10 ans auparavant, j'aurai plutt intrt  aller travailler ailleurs."
> 
> 
> 
> Pour moi, la criminalit n'est pas de l'ordre de la vie prive. Citant Wikipdia :
> 
> a se rapporte donc  la socit, et non  la seule vie prive. La socit est donc en droit de savoir pour mieux juger. Si le jugement de certains individus est considr comme irraisonnable, alors le choix le plus sage me semble tre de ne pas travailler avec eux.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'expression personnelle, autrement dit j'ai dit quelque chose et j'aimerais le retirer ou le corriger, l je trouve que a fait sens. Et  ce niveau l, ce devrait tre  la personne concerne de retirer la chose en question (de son blog, de son facebook, ou que sais-je). Tout ce qui est source secondaire, comme les moteurs de recherches et archives, devrait se mettre  jour en consquence. Ce n'est pas  Google ou autres de juger si a fait sens ou non. C'est  la personne concerne de le faire car c'est elle qui l'a dit.
> ...


Trs convaincant, tu m'a rappeler que SQUID (certaines universits de France l'utilisent) et Vuze (un peu partout dans le monde) utilisent des listes qui bloques des IP ou URL  un peu tous se qui devrait disparatre du net, l'autorisation de possession pour s'en dfendre? (une forme de droit  l'oubli).
Srement pas un scope.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Trs convaincant, tu m'a rappeler que SQUID (certaines universits de France l'utilisent) et Vuze (un peu partout dans le monde) utilisent des listes qui bloques des IP ou URL  un peu tous se qui devrait disparatre du net, l'autorisation de possession pour s'en dfendre? (une forme de droit  l'oubli).
> Srement pas un scope.


Je mettrais a dans un autre cadre : celui qui est responsable d'un rseau dcide de ce qui s'y passe. Un rseau priv (qui est sous la responsabilit de l'universit, de l'entreprise ou autre), c'est au responsable de dcider ce qui peut ou ne peut pas passer dessus. Filtrer le rsultat en consquence ne me semble donc pas incohrent, question de politique interne. D'un point de vue fournisseur d'accs pour un rseau comme Internet, que je considre public, un tel filtrage me semblerait bien plus discutable vu qu'on vend justement l'accs audit rseau public (c'est pourquoi je critique l'approche de Facebook avec son internet.org). Pour ce qui nous intresse ici, on parle d'un moteur de recherche, ce qui me semble clairement sortir des clous. Si Google veut mettre en place du filtrage sur son moteur de recherche, qu'il le fasse, mais l'utilisateur doit en tre averti. Mais que la loi lui impose de ne fournir qu'une vue partielle du Web...

C'est comme si tu as un ensemble de petites entits S (pour sites web), qui fournissent des donnes, et un ensemble de petites entits U (pour utilisateurs), qui accdent aux donnes, et la majeur partie du trafic passe par un acteur G (pour Google). On a des lois pour permettre aux entits de U de corriger les "boulettes" dans S, et le droit  l'oubli vient comme une tentative de faire imposer a au niveau de l'acteur central G. Pour moi, c'est un raccourci qui n'est que d'ordre pratique et non lgal. Si les lois en place pour corriger S ne sont pas assez efficaces, ce sont elles qu'il faut revoir, et non mettre en place des couches supplmentaires en mettant G dans la balance : on ne rgle pas le problme, on le rend plus complexe, et je dirai mme plus compliqu.

----------


## Traroth2

Je trouve que le droit  l'oubli devrait exister, mais dans l'tat actuel des choses, il est trs mal compris. Il est effectivement utilis comme un moyen de censure par ceux qui le font jouer, pour faire "oublier" des informations gnantes pour eux.

Selon moi, l'ide du droit  l'oubli, c'est qu'on a le droit de ne pas tre poursuivi par des erreurs du pass jusqu' la fin des temps. a ne veut pas dire que les gens n'ont plus le droit d'tre informs sur des sujets tout ce qu'il y a de plus contemporains !

De plus, selon le mdia concern, a ne devrait pas tre la mme chose. Qu'on interdise  un site d'actualit de proposer comme une information pertinente et actuelle une dclaration d'un politique alors que celui-ci a ouvertement chang d'avis sur le sujet me parait normal. Mais qu'on interdise  un biographe ou un historien de parler de ce changement d'avis, c'est clairement de la censure.

Bref, a risque d'tre compliqu  mettre en oeuvre intelligemment, l'homme n'tait pas trs dou pour l'intelligence. Surtout pour les personnes publiques. Pour les personnes non-publiques (vous et moi), a peut tre beaucoup plus simple.

Mais  dfaut de pouvoir appliquer ce droit  l'oubli avec discernement, le droit  l'information me parait nettement prioritaire.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je mettrais a dans un autre cadre : celui qui est responsable d'un rseau dcide de ce qui s'y passe. Un rseau priv (qui est sous la responsabilit de l'universit, de l'entreprise ou autre), c'est au responsable de dcider ce qui peut ou ne peut pas passer dessus. Filtrer le rsultat en consquence ne me semble donc pas incohrent, question de politique interne. D'un point de vue fournisseur d'accs pour un rseau comme Internet, que je considre public, un tel filtrage me semblerait bien plus discutable vu qu'on vend justement l'accs audit rseau public (c'est pourquoi je critique l'approche de Facebook avec son internet.org). Pour ce qui nous intresse ici, on parle d'un moteur de recherche, ce qui me semble clairement sortir des clous. Si Google veut mettre en place du filtrage sur son moteur de recherche, qu'il le fasse, mais l'utilisateur doit en tre averti. Mais que la loi lui impose de ne fournir qu'une vue partielle du Web...
> 
> C'est comme si tu as un ensemble de petites entits S (pour sites web), qui fournissent des donnes, et un ensemble de petites entits U (pour utilisateurs), qui accdent aux donnes, et la majeur partie du trafic passe par un acteur G (pour Google). On a des lois pour permettre aux entits de U de corriger les "boulettes" dans S, et le droit  l'oubli vient comme une tentative de faire imposer a au niveau de l'acteur central G. Pour moi, c'est un raccourci qui n'est que d'ordre pratique et non lgal. Si les lois en place pour corriger S ne sont pas assez efficaces, ce sont elles qu'il faut revoir, et non mettre en place des couches supplmentaires en mettant G dans la balance : on ne rgle pas le problme, on le rend plus complexe, et je dirai mme plus compliqu.


La distribution de logiciel de type serveur est nocif et facilement identifiable? Al capone n'avait pas tous a  l'poque...

----------


## Zirak

> Et si on reproche  quelqu'un qu'il a t un criminel 10 ans auparavant, par exemple pour lui refuser un emploi dans le dveloppement, je trouverai bien vu de rpondre au recruteur : "Si vous adoptiez une technologie sur la base de ce qu'on disait d'elle 10 ans auparavant, j'aurai plutt intrt  aller travailler ailleurs."


Certes, mais c'est plus facile  dire ici sur le forum, en ayant un boulot (et je prsume sans avoir t un criminel), que quand tu essais de te rinsrer dans la vie active, aprs avoir fait X annes de prison (et puis cela, sans mme parler du motif de la condamnation, je pense que la difficult pour retrouver un emploi n'est pas la mme pour quelqu'un qui a t incarcr pour avoir trich sur ses impts, ou pour avoir vol / tu / viol / commis des actes pdophiles, etc). 


Pour moi, le seul moment o un patron devrait connaitre cette partie de la vie de son (futur) employ, c'est si il s'agit d'un emploi demandant un casier vierge, et que le patron a eu confirmation (ou non) via l'extrait de casier judiciaire demand lorsque la personne a postul.

Je ne veux pas tre trop cynique, mais attendre de la population entire qu'elle soit "raisonnable" sur ces jugements ou ses agissements, c'est un peu une utopie, sinon nos socits actuelles n'en serait pas l, on ne serait pas  courir aprs l'argent tout le temps,  se foutre dessus aux quatre coins du globe, tout en gaspillant toutes nos ressources naturelles...  ::roll:: 


Edit: Mais bon, qu'est-ce qui est le plus une censure du coup ? Demander  Google, de filtrer des informations plus ou moins primes, ou faire directement modifier les pages sources (ce qui n'est pas toujours ralisables), typiquement, pourquoi un site d'un journal admettons, irait supprimer une partie de ses archives, pour aller gommer un truc qui n'tait pas forcment faux ou mensonger ? Ce n'est pas de la censure la aussi ? 

Au final oui, la seule solution c'est d'assumer et de faire avec ses erreurs passes, mais ce n'est pas toujours si simple, comme pour un peu tout.

----------


## YingYan

Le droit  l'oubli  ::ptdr:: 

C'est juste pour donner du travail  des bureaucrates, essayer de donner de l'importance  quelque chose qui n'existe pas.

Tout simplement que les articles ne sont pas supprims contrairement  se qui est dit : 


> demander  Google de '' supprimer '' des contenus du web


Google change juste les mots clefs associs. Les articles existent toujours, ils sont consultable mme via Google avec une recherche indirecte. Et surement via d'autres moteurs de recherche directement avec les mots clefs incrimins  la base.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Certes, mais c'est plus facile  dire ici sur le forum, en ayant un boulot (et je prsume sans avoir t un criminel), que quand tu essais de te rinsrer dans la vie active, aprs avoir fait X annes de prison (et puis cela, sans mme parler du motif de la condamnation, je pense que la difficult pour retrouver un emploi n'est pas la mme pour quelqu'un qui a t incarcr pour avoir trich sur ses impts, ou pour avoir vol / tu / viol / commis des actes pdophiles, etc). 
> 
> 
> Pour moi, le seul moment o un patron devrait connaitre cette partie de la vie de son (futur) employ, c'est si il s'agit d'un emploi demandant un casier vierge, et que le patron a eu confirmation (ou non) via l'extrait de casier judiciaire demand lorsque la personne a postul.
> 
> Je ne veux pas tre trop cynique, mais attendre de la population entire qu'elle soit "raisonnable" sur ces jugements ou ses agissements, c'est un peu une utopie, sinon nos socits actuelles n'en serait pas l, on ne serait pas  courir aprs l'argent tout le temps,  se foutre dessus aux quatre coins du globe, tout en gaspillant toutes nos ressources naturelles... 
> 
> 
> Edit: Mais bon, qu'est-ce qui est le plus une censure du coup ? Demander  Google, de filtrer des informations plus ou moins primes, ou faire directement modifier les pages sources (ce qui n'est pas toujours ralisables), typiquement, pourquoi un site d'un journal admettons, irait supprimer une partie de ses archives, pour aller gommer un truc qui n'tait pas forcment faux ou mensonger ? Ce n'est pas de la censure la aussi ? 
> ...


Que pense tu des mots de passe et HTTPS?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> La distribution de logiciel de type serveur est nocif et facilement identifiable? Al capone n'avait pas tous a  l'poque...


J'ai pas compris le rapport avec mon post.




> Certes, mais c'est plus facile  dire ici sur le forum, en ayant un boulot (et je prsume sans avoir t un criminel), que quand tu essais de te rinsrer dans la vie active, aprs avoir fait X annes de prison (et puis cela, sans mme parler du motif de la condamnation, je pense que la difficult pour retrouver un emploi n'est pas la mme pour quelqu'un qui a t incarcr pour avoir trich sur ses impts, ou pour avoir vol / tu / viol / commis des actes pdophiles, etc).


Certes. Et je suis de ceux qui mettent l'accent sur l'enseignement plutt que la punition, donc a ne m'tonne pas de donner un discours aux apparences utopiques. Il n'en reste pas moins que dans une socit aussi individualiste que la notre, ce genre de raisonnement fasse quand mme un peu sens (j'aurais dit a d'un employeur japonais, j'aurais t le plus grand des menteurs {'^_^}).




> Pour moi, le seul moment o un patron devrait connaitre cette partie de la vie de son (futur) employ, c'est si il s'agit d'un emploi demandant un casier vierge, et que le patron a eu confirmation (ou non) via l'extrait de casier judiciaire demand lorsque la personne a postul.


Idem




> Edit: Mais bon, qu'est-ce qui est le plus une censure du coup ? Demander  Google, de filtrer des informations plus ou moins primes, ou faire directement modifier les pages sources (ce qui n'est pas toujours ralisables), typiquement, pourquoi un site d'un journal admettons, irait supprimer une partie de ses archives, pour aller gommer un truc qui n'tait pas forcment faux ou mensonger ? Ce n'est pas de la censure la aussi ? 
> 
> Au final oui, la seule solution c'est d'assumer et de faire avec ses erreurs passes, mais ce n'est pas toujours si simple, comme pour un peu tout.


Question d'ducation (d'o le focus sur l'enseignement) : pour moi un adulte ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui a 18 ans, c'est quelqu'un capable d'assumer sa vie. Et assumer a ne veut pas dire rpondre "Oui monsieur. Tout de suite monsieur. Et vous voulez des petits gteaux avec votre caf ?", a veut dire admettre qu'on a fait ce qu'on a fait et d'en tirer les consquences. On demande  des gens de prendre leurs responsabilits en entreprise. Ici c'est pareil, quand on est responsable on assume, quand on n'est pas responsable on utilise les outils  sa disposition pour faire corriger. Et si malgr tout on n'est pas capable de faire corriger, on bombe le torse et on affirme sa position. Et si la personne en face ne nous fait pas confiance, c'est qu'elle n'a pas sa place parmi nos amis. On ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde, donc ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer. Si on ne plat pas, c'est qu'on n'est pas au bon endroit.

C'est sr, a fait utopiste, mais il y a ceux qui disent que "thorie n'est pas pratique" et ceux qui appliquent la thorie dans leur propre vie. Mois je suis de la seconde catgorie. a ne veut pas dire que tout le monde peut forcment le faire, mais c'est faisable, et a suffit pour en faire un argument.

----------


## Zirak

> Que pense tu des mots de passe et HTTPS?


C'est quoi donc la rapport avec ce que je viens de dire ?  :8O: 

@YingYan : oui tu peux consulter les pages simplement en faisant la recherche sur google.com au lieu de Google.fr par exemple, mme pas besoin de changer de moteur de recherche. 

Il n'a jamais t question que l'article de base soit supprim, vu que cela ne concerne que l'UE, l'article doit pouvoir tre consult par les autres pays.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> C'est quoi donc la rapport avec ce que je viens de dire ? 
> Il n'a jamais t question que l'article de base soit supprim, vu que cela ne concerne que l'UE, l'article doit pouvoir tre consult par les autres pays.


Les conditions de travail (Intranet), SAP  quelques contraintes de se type je crois.

----------


## Zirak

> Et assumer a ne veut pas dire rpondre "Oui monsieur. Tout de suite monsieur. Et vous voulez des petits gteaux avec votre caf ?", a veut dire admettre qu'on a fait ce qu'on a fait et d'en tirer les consquences. On demande  des gens de prendre leurs responsabilits en entreprise. Ici c'est pareil, quand on est responsable on assume, quand on n'est pas responsable on utilise les outils  sa disposition pour faire corriger. Et si malgr tout on n'est pas capable de faire corriger, on bombe le torse et on affirme sa position. Et si la personne en face ne nous fait pas confiance, c'est qu'elle n'a pas sa place parmi nos amis. On ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde, donc ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer. Si on ne plat pas, c'est qu'on n'est pas au bon endroit.


Oui enfin un criminel qui a t en prison, il a dj plus ou moins assumer les consquences de ses actes non ? Il n'a pas non plus besoin de le payer encore aprs, lorsqu'il veut justement se rinsrer plutt que de prendre le chemin de la rcidive.

Ce n'est mme pas une question de plaire ou pas d'ailleurs, ni d'amiti (tout le monde n'est pas ami avec son patron ^^).

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que tu as beau tre responsable et assumer les consquences, c'est dj pas forcment le plein emploi, des gens sans casiers ne trouvent pas tous du travail, donc oui, dire  son futur employeur "si a vous gne que j'ai un casier, je n'ai rien  faire l !" (mme si c'est vrai) bah c'est plus facile  dire qu' faire, car mme en bombant le torse de toutes ses forces, arrive un moment o il faut bien manger et payer son toit...

Je voulais juste rebondir sur ce petit "il suffit de..." de ta prcdente intervention, mais sur le fond on est plutt d'accord.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> J'ai pas compris le rapport avec mon post.


Non, rien, t'en fait pas... ::arf::

----------


## Zirak

> Les conditions de travail (Intranet), SAP  quelques contraintes de se type je crois.


Dsol (surement la fatigue de la reprise aprs les congs) mais je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec mon intervention, es-tu sr de ne pas me confondre avec un autre membre ? Car je te vois la parler de conditions de travail et d'Intranet, alors que vous parliez de rseaux privs juste avant que j'arrive et que je n'ai rien voqu de tel. 

A moins que tu veuilles dire que chez SAP ils vrifient le casier judiciaire de leurs employs (ce qui est possible, je t'avoue que je n'en sais rien), mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec un Intranet ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Dsol (surement la fatigue de la reprise aprs les congs) mais je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec mon intervention, es-tu sr de ne pas me confondre avec un autre membre ? Car je te vois la parler de conditions de travail et d'Intranet, alors que vous parliez de rseaux privs juste avant que j'arrive et que je n'ai rien voqu de tel. 
> 
> A moins que tu veuilles dire que chez SAP ils vrifient le casier judiciaire de leurs employs (ce qui est possible, je t'avoue que je n'en sais rien), mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec un Intranet ?


Non, c'est que j'ai vue ERP et sa m'a rappeler de bon souvenir, puisque oublier un utilisateur ne supprime pas les procdures interne des entreprises, comme services SAV et autres. De l'oubli relatif.

----------


## kolodz

> Pour moi, l'expression est quelque chose de personnelle (opinions, sentiments, etc ...). Relater des information sur une personne n'est pas  s'exprimer , mais  raconter ,  colporter ,  diffamer, etc ...
> 
> Ainsi, diffuser des informations prives sur une personne donne ne constituant pas de l'expression, la question ne se pose pas.
> En particulier, si ces informations sont diffuses sans le consentement initial de la personne concerne, cela constitue mme un dlit.


En premier lieu, j'avoue que je ne vois pas le lien ce que tu dis et le droit  l'oublie.

Le droit  l'oublie n'est pas li  la diffusion d'information d'informations prive. Mais bien que certains informations ancien et publique ne soit plus expos sur la place publique.
Par exemple, tous les condamnation de la justice sont publique (de mme que les mariages). Cependant, si mon voisin expose une ancienne condamnation pour me causer du tors. 
A ce moment, je pourrai faire jouer le droit  l'oublie. Cependant, si je me suis faire condamn la semaine dernire... Il ne serai pas question d'utiliser le droit  l'oublie. Le droit  l'information tant plus important. (Aprs tout celui-ci ne fait que diffus une information dj publique.)

De plus, comment peux-tu t'exprimer sur une personne sans tappuie sur des informations (publique ou prive) ? De mme, toute communication n'est pas intrinsquement une expression de soi et donc subjective ? (Les terroriste des uns sont les rsistants des autres.)




> Le personnage public est la partie de moi qui peut tre connue du publique, que cette partie contienne des choses vraies ou fausses.
> Le personnage prive est tout le reste, ce que le publique n'a pas  savoir.


Cette rponse bien que correct n'est pas complte. Sans dfinir ce qui peut-tre connu ou non. Tu ne fait que dporter la question.

Par exemple, il y a peu de temps, un vielle article de Koren qui a t supprim de la recherche Google. Celui-ci parlant d'une chanson peu flatteuse en vers notre ex-prsidente Chirac.
source : https://twitter.com/korben/status/633357406777413632

Selon moi, cela relve de la censure plus que du droit  l'oublie. Car, le personnage est plus que publique et ses histoire avec la justice font en partie de notre histoire. On parle d'un ancien prsident de la Rpublique, dont les dboire juridique tait li  sa vie de politicien.
tre drfrenc est la mise  l'index moderne. Or tu n'es plus dans l'index, virtuellement tu n'existe plus.
Il est donc comprhensible que certains personne iniquit de la sur-utilisation de ce droit. Car ceux-ci considre qu'altr notre vision de pass, c'est altr notre histoire.




> La comprhension que j'ai de ta requte fait que ma rponse est que les personnes public font gnralement l'objet de publication par des titulaires de cartes de presses.
> Le priv faisant l'objet de groupe de communication avec accs filtrant. Qui n'est pas vraiment la mme chose que la libert d'expression (donner ses opinions sur des sujets poss).
> Avoir une carte de presse c'est commencer par avoir un contrat d'assurance.


Je trouve dommageable que tu considre que c'est  une minorit (certains diront lite) de dcid ce qui fait partie des "personne public", ce qui n'en est pas.
En suite la carte de presse est sens tre un moyen de protection de la libert expression et d'information. Tel que tu le prsent avoir une carte de presse et se prparer  des attaque en justice. Comme si un journaliste allait automatiquement transgresser des lois que les citoyens lambda naurait pas le droit d'enfreindre. Ce qui rduit considrablement la notion de citoyen adulte et responsable...

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Oui enfin un criminel qui a t en prison, il a dj plus ou moins assumer les consquences de ses actes non ? Il n'a pas non plus besoin de le payer encore aprs, lorsqu'il veut justement se rinsrer plutt que de prendre le chemin de la rcidive.
> 
> Ce n'est mme pas une question de plaire ou pas d'ailleurs, ni d'amiti (tout le monde n'est pas ami avec son patron ^^).
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que tu as beau tre responsable et assumer les consquences, c'est dj pas forcment le plein emploi, des gens sans casiers ne trouvent pas tous du travail, donc oui, dire  son futur employeur "si a vous gne que j'ai un casier, je n'ai rien  faire l !" (mme si c'est vrai) bah c'est plus facile  dire qu' faire, car mme en bombant le torse de toutes ses forces, arrive un moment o il faut bien manger et payer son toit...


C'est aussi pour a que je suis pour le revenu de base. Mais ceci est un autre sujet. {^_^}




> Le droit  l'oublie n'est pas li  la diffusion d'information d'informations prive. Mais bien que certains informations ancien et publique ne soit plus expos sur la place publique.


Pour moi, a n'a pas de sens. On pourrait comprendre qu'on enlve du vieux pour des raisons techniques (place limite, donc on favorise le neuf) ou stratgique (influence), mais pas pour la simple raison que oui, bon, voil, de l'eau a coul sous les ponts depuis. Autrement, l'histoire en elle-mme c'est poubelle. Aprs tout, Bonaparte n'a jamais accept qu'on lui fasse un article Wikipdia qui raconte toute sa vie, et en particulier avec une section entire sur sa vie prive.

Si le but est de ne plus afficher des informations d'ordre publique sur la place publique sur le seul critre de l'ge, on ne sait plus o l'on va. J'imagine bien que je prends tes propos trop  la lettre, mais c'est justement ce qui montre  quel point le concept est mal conu.

----------


## kolodz

> Pour moi, a n'a pas de sens. On pourrait comprendre qu'on enlve du vieux pour des raisons techniques (place limite, donc on favorise le neuf) ou stratgique (influence), mais pas pour la simple raison que oui, bon, voil, de l'eau a coul sous les ponts depuis. Autrement, l'histoire en elle-mme c'est poubelle. Aprs tout, Bonaparte n'a jamais accept qu'on lui fasse un article Wikipdia qui raconte toute sa vie, et en particulier avec une section entire sur sa vie prive.


Je ne suis pas un "pro" Droit  l'oublie. Personnellement, j'estime qu'une information g en elle-mme n'est plus retrouv aujourd'hui et qu'il n'y a donc pas besoin d'un mcamisne artificiel pour forcer cet "enfouissement" de l'information. Normalement, d'autres informations sont venu prendre sa place.

Le cas cite par les "pro" que je connais est li a une personne condamn dans sa jeunesse et qui des annes aprs n'est pas capable de retrouver du travail d au fait que cette information remonte quand on le recherche sur internet.




> Si le but est de ne plus afficher des informations d'ordre publique sur la place publique sur le seul critre de l'ge, on ne sait plus o l'on va. J'imagine bien que je prends tes propos trop  la lettre, mais c'est justement ce qui montre  quel point le concept est mal conu.


C'est l'un des problme du droit  l'oublie et de son application au numrique. Actuellement, ce droit  l'oublie est jug principalement jug par des entreprises prives suite  une demande. (Ce qui devrait tre le rle d'un juge.) Le critre de l'ge est l'un critre, cependant nous ne savons pas quel sont les autres. De plus le systme est semi-opaque, seul le demandeur et le diffuseur du contenu est inform.

Mais cette question se superpose  la question de la protection de la "vie prive". Il y a 10 ans, en tapent le nom d'une personne un moteur de recherche remontait beaucoup plus dinformation / lien et si le moteur de recherche les trouvait, c'est que c'tait publique... Si je me "google" aujourd'hui, vous trouverez que peu de chose. Et pourtant, je signe pratiquement l'ensemble de mes cris sur internet avec mon nom et prnom. Google a donc dcid  un moment que mes crit bien que publique tait prive et donc ne devait pas d'tre restitu dans ses recherches. Et au final, entant que premier concern, j'ai pas mon mot  dire sur cela.

Pour moi, ces deux mcanismes de protection de la vie prive et de droit  l'oublie sont trs trange et trs trangement appliqu.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## schnee

Quand il est question de droit et de libert on oublie toujours de faire la distinction :
Un droit est quelque chose qui est garanti par la socit qui est donc responsable de vous donner les moyens d'exercer votre droit (ex : droit de vote).
Une libert est quelque chose que vous pouvez faire mais sans que personne ne soit tenu de vous le permettre ni mme de vous y aider (ex : libert de religion).
Quand on prend conscience de cette diffrence, il apparait comme vident que le droit de quelqu'un l'emporte forcment sur la libert de quelqu'un d'autre lorsqu'il y a conflit.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Une libert est quelque chose que vous pouvez faire mais sans que personne ne soit tenu de vous le permettre ni mme de vous y aider (ex : libert de religion).


J'en doute : si personne n'est tenu de te permettre de choisir ta religion, alors il peut t'empcher de la choisir, ce qui est justement ce qu'on souhaite viter en te donnant une telle libert. La notion mme de libert impose le droit. La diffrence, me semble-t-il, tant que la libert s'expose au niveau constitutionnel, qui reste trs haut niveau et donc interprtable, alors que le droit est ce qui se retrouve formalis dans la Loi, qui se doit de respecter la Constitution. Tu as donc des droits donns par la loi (ou plutt des devoirs imposs par la loi qui permettent d'assurer ces droits) qui dcoulent directement de l'interprtation de ces liberts fondamentales.

----------


## schnee

> si personne n'est tenu de te permettre de choisir ta religion, alors il peut t'empcher de la choisir,


Je me suis mal exprim. Par permettre je voulais dire donner les moyens. Personne n'est tenu de te donner les moyens d'exercer une libert.  toi de t'arranger.

----------


## kolodz

> Je me suis mal exprim. Par permettre je voulais dire donner les moyens. Personne n'est tenu de te donner les moyens d'exercer une libert.  toi de t'arranger.


Pour rappel, les Liberts fondamentale sont justement fondamentale... Cependant, les limites de celles-ci sont abstraites (Les liberts des uns commencent o finissent les liberts des autres.) En France, c'est au lgislateur et au juge d'en dfinir les limites. Le lgislateur dfinit le droit et le juge l'applique. (On a un juge des liberts et non du droit)

Dans une Dmocratie personne n'a  s'arranger pour voir ses liberts protges. C'est la raison/condition pour laquelle le peuple accepte de dlgu le pouvoir  des reprsentants.

En rsum, les liberts et le droits sont trs troitement lis. Ce ne sont pas deux concepts opposs...

D'o le fait que certains personnes oppose le droit  l'information et la libert d'expression (et donc le droit  la libert d'expression) au droit  l'oubli.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## agripp

Le fait dont on veut supprimer les rsultats de recherche fut-il public  l'poque o il fut commis ? Si oui, il est dans les archives des journaux de l'poque et tout chercheur qui les consulte peut avoir connaissance du fait. 
Si c'est le cas, alors on veut protger la vie prive au dpend de la libert et de l'efficacit de la recherche. En effet, si je peux avoir accs  un fait en fouillant dans les archives d'un journal et si ce fait est relat sur internet, je ne vois pas pourquoi un moteur de recherche se verrait interdire de faire un lien avec la page en question. 
La libert d'expression ne consiste pas  fouiller dans la vie prive des gens, mais si un fait est public, il doit le rester. Ce n'est pas de la libert d'expression mais de les liberts de recherche et d'information auxquelles on porte atteinte... Cela me parait bien plus important que le droit  l'oubli.

----------


## Saverok

> Le fait dont on veut supprimer les rsultats de recherche fut-il public  l'poque o il fut commis ? Si oui, il est dans les archives des journaux de l'poque et tout chercheur qui les consulte peut avoir connaissance du fait. 
> Si c'est le cas, alors on veut protger la vie prive au dpend de la libert et de l'efficacit de la recherche. En effet, si je peux avoir accs  un fait en fouillant dans les archives d'un journal et si ce fait est relat sur internet, je ne vois pas pourquoi un moteur de recherche se verrait interdire de faire un lien avec la page en question. 
> La libert d'expression ne consiste pas  fouiller dans la vie prive des gens, mais si un fait est public, il doit le rester. Ce n'est pas de la libert d'expression mais de les liberts de recherche et d'information auxquelles on porte atteinte... Cela me parait bien plus important que le droit  l'oubli.


Public ne veut pas dire intemporel.
A un moment donn, on peut se poser la question de la pertinence d'une information dans le temps.
Sauf qu'avec Internet, cette notion n'existe plus vraiment.

Un adolescent, par exemple, crit un tas de trucs pas toujours trs malins et souvent plus le reflet du mal tre de ce stade de dveloppement que d'autres choses.
Mais bon, sur le moment, la dmarche est sincre et il met tout a sur le web (par crit et/ou par vido) ==> PUBLIC
15 ans passent, l'ado devient un adulte voir un pre, et vlan, une simple recherche de 2s sur le net et tout est accessible par n'importe qui, y compris par un recruteur.

Tout a pour dire que tout ce qui est public n'est pas forcment destin  rester graver dans le marbre.
Un fait public peut tre phmre et c'est trs bien ainsi.
Sauf qu'avec le net, tout est archiv et index...

----------


## gmfee1

Si quelqu'un crit, dit, fait quelque chose en espace public, ses mots, paroles, actes deviennent automatiquement publics. Les diffuser ou les ramener en surface semble donc normal. MAIS  la condition que le contexte doit tre rappel dans son intgralit. 
Or Google et en gnral tous les moteurs de recherche ne rappellent jamais le contexte. Pire, ils se contentent souvent de ramener des bribes de phrases ou d'actes hors contexte ce qui permet de faire dire, faire n'importe quoi  n'importe qui. On est donc souvent en pleine dsinformation et  la limite de la diffamation, voir du mensonge. 
En parallle, les mots, paroles, actes d'un individu lui appartiennent et  ce titre peuvent tre considres comme leur uvre. Par quel droit Google se permet-il de diffuser, * but mercantile*, des uvres prives sans en rmunrer leur auteur? Car c'est ce qui me gne avec les moteurs de recherche, *ils font de l'argent avec ce qui ne leur appartient pas*.
Et au fait, qu'est-ce que la libert d'expression? 
C'est parler politiquement correct tout en tant vendeur! Une faon de parler, d'crire, de faire  double vitesse en sachant que les limites s'inversent d'une anne sur l'autre. Cette libert tant dfinie non pas par la majorit mais par le pouvoir de celui qui la censure.

----------


## Saverok

> Si quelqu'un crit, dit, fait quelque chose en espace public, ses mots, paroles, actes deviennent automatiquement publics. Les diffuser ou les ramener en surface semble donc normal. MAIS  la condition que le contexte doit tre rappel dans son intgralit. 
> Or Google et en gnral tous les moteurs de recherche ne rappellent jamais le contexte. Pire, ils se contentent souvent de ramener des bribes de phrases ou d'actes hors contexte ce qui permet de faire dire, faire n'importe quoi  n'importe qui. On est donc souvent en pleine dsinformation et  la limite de la diffamation, voir du mensonge.


Rien de spcifique aux moteurs de recherches, les journalistes font a tout le temps.
L'exemple trs connu est la citation de Michel Rocard : "_La France ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde_" que tout le monde connat et se plat  rpter (surtout dans le contexte actuel avec les migrants syriens).
Sauf qu'on se garde bien de donner cette citation dans son intgralit et l, le sens change totalement : _La France ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde mais elle doit en prendre fidlement sa part_





> En parallle, les mots, paroles, actes d'un individu lui appartiennent et  ce titre peuvent tre considres comme leur uvre. Par quel droit Google se permet-il de diffuser, * but mercantile*, des uvres prives sans en rmunrer leur auteur? Car c'est ce qui me gne avec les moteurs de recherche, *ils font de l'argent avec ce qui ne leur appartient pas*.


Tu te balades en permanence avec un formulaire de l'INPI ? ::aie::

----------


## gmfee1

> Rien de spcifique aux moteurs de recherches, les journalistes font a tout le temps.


Mais oui. Pour moi ce ne sont pas des journalistes mais des ds-informateurs.
Si la libert d'expression est de donner  des broute-papiers sans thique la possibilit de diffamer sans risquer de poursuites judiciaires, il serait bon de supprimer cette notion de l'esprit des gens.
Je serais mme favorable au retrait de la carte de presse  de tel journaleux.




> Tu te balades en permanence avec un formulaire de l'INPI ?


Tous les commerants sont obligs de respecter des rgles. Si Google veut se faire de l'argent avec les dires des gens, il me semble normal que ceux-ci en soient rtribus. On ne parle pas Wikipdia ici, mais bien d'un commerce qui rapporte des milliards.

----------


## Saverok

> Tous les commerants sont obligs de respecter des rgles. Si Google veut se faire de l'argent avec les dires des gens, il me semble normal que ceux-ci en soient rtribus. On ne parle pas Wikipdia ici, mais bien d'un commerce qui rapporte des milliards.


Les moteurs de recherche permettent de gnrer du trafic vers les sites.
Ce service peut tre considr comme une forme de rmunration.
A chaque site ensuite de transformer son trafic en pices sonnantes et trbuchantes (qui a parl de pub ???  ::aie:: )

A vrai dire, les sites web sont trs heureux d'tre correctement rfrencs et peuvent dployer d'normes moyens SEO pour amliorer ce rfrencement.

Il existe normment de raison lgitime d'en mettre plein la gueule  Google mais sur ce sujet, je ne vois pas trop.

Sur le sujet de l'indexation, et uniquement de l'indexation, c'est du gagnant-gagnant entre les sites et les moteurs de recherches.

Pour finir, ce qui rapporte de l'argent  Google, ce n'est pas l'indexation des sites directement.
C'est la rcupration des donnes de navigateur des utilisateurs du service qui permet ensuite de dresser des profils pour de la pub cible.

----------


## kolodz

> Si quelqu'un crit, dit, fait quelque chose en espace public, ses mots, paroles, actes deviennent automatiquement publics. Les diffuser ou les ramener en surface semble donc normal. MAIS  la condition que le contexte doit tre rappel dans son intgralit. 
> Or Google et en gnral tous les moteurs de recherche ne rappellent jamais le contexte. Pire, ils se contentent souvent de ramener des bribes de phrases ou d'actes hors contexte ce qui permet de faire dire, faire n'importe quoi  n'importe qui. On est donc souvent en pleine dsinformation et  la limite de la diffamation, voir du mensonge.


Les moteurs de recherches ne font que des citations en donnant leur sources au plus prcis possible (url source / date / auteur ...)
En quoi est-ce de dsinformation ? Quand un journaliste ou un politique invente une histoire pour le bien de son discours (sans source), je veux bien qu'on appel cela de la dsinformation. Cependant, quand un moteur de recherche ne fait que sortir une citation court et te donne la possibilit d'aller consulter le contenu d'origine. Il y a un moment o il est prfrable de modr son propos...

[QUOTE=gmfee1;8364040]Mais oui. Pour moi ce ne sont pas des journalistes mais des ds-informateurs.
Si la libert d'expression est de donner  des broute-papiers sans thique la possibilit de diffamer sans risquer de poursuites judiciaires, il serait bon de supprimer cette notion de l'esprit des gens.
Je serais mme favorable au retrait de la carte de presse  de tel journaleux.





> Tous les commerants sont obligs de respecter des rgles. Si Google veut se faire de l'argent avec les dires des gens, il me semble normal que ceux-ci en soient rtribus. On ne parle pas Wikipdia ici, mais bien d'un commerce qui rapporte des milliards.


Pour rappel, les moteurs de recherche rendent un service en indexant les informations publique et *encore en ligne*. Il n'est pas normal que certains personne ai le droit d'utiliser/voir certains informations et d'autres non. Encore une fois le moteur de recherche n'est qu'un intermdiaire technique. Ce qui reproche les gens aux moteurs de recherche est de remonter des informations qui ne sont pas flatteuse pour elles bien que malgr tout publique et *en ligne*. (et visiblement pertinente vue que cela remonte dans la recherche...)




> Un adolescent, par exemple, crit un tas de trucs pas toujours trs malins et souvent plus le reflet du mal tre de ce stade de dveloppement que d'autres choses.
> Mais bon, sur le moment, la dmarche est sincre et il met tout a sur le web (par crit et/ou par vido) ==> PUBLIC
> 15 ans passent, l'ado devient un adulte voir un pre, et vlan, une simple recherche de 2s sur le net et tout est accessible par n'importe qui, y compris par un recruteur.


Si il existe des informations dont tu es l'auteur sur internet que tu ne veux plus voir remonter dans les moteurs de recherche. Le plus simple reste malgr tout de supprimer le contenu en question (ou rendre inaccessible/prive). Et srieusement, une recherche sur du contenu vieux de 10/15 ans, pour qu'un moteur de recherche le ressorte simplement sur le nom/prnom... Sachant que la plus part des moteurs de recherche sauto-censure quand ils identifient un nom/prnom.

Srieusement, le premier post sur dveloppez que remonte google avec mon nom/prnom est en 4ime pages avec le second et aucune autres jusqu' la 20ime page. Et je signe avec prnom et nom l'ensemble de mes messages ! Et une recherche en spcifiant le site j'ai :



> In order to show you the most relevant results, we have omitted some entries very similar to the 494 already displayed.


Et que des messages  moi... Je trouve donc largument du "quand j'avais 15 ans, j'ai cris des imbcilits sur un blog/forum et mes recruteurs risque de tomber dessus" *irrecevable*. Sinon, il va falloir me donner des arguments solide pour me prouver que que c'est effectivement possible dans la ralit.

En conclusion, l'utilisation du "droit  l'oubli" est fait pour les contenus publique dont tu n'es pas l'auteur et que tu ne peux pas faire simple enlever pour un motif lgal. (diffamation /Droit  l'image etc...). Ce n'est pas l pour faire fermer ton blog myspace...

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je me suis mal exprim. Par permettre je voulais dire donner les moyens. Personne n'est tenu de te donner les moyens d'exercer une libert.  toi de t'arranger.


A contrario d'un droit qui implique forcment qu'il y ait une entit ayant le devoir correspondant, j'imagine. Malgr qu'une telle diffrence me semblerait la bienvenue, je reste sur un doute. En particulier, quand on cherche  mettre un sens  la notion de libert, les interprtations sont nombreuses, mais si on se limite  un contexte lgal/juridique, on tombe sur ces interprtations :



> formulation ngative : o l'on pointe l'absence de soumission, de servitude, de contrainte, qu'elles soient exerces par d'autres individus (comme pour l'esclavage), ou par la socit (c'est--dire par la Loi).formulation positive : o l'on affirme l'autonomie et la spontanit du sujet rationnel ; les comportements humains volontaires se fondent sur la libert et sont qualifis de libres.formulation relative : diffrents adages font ressortir l'quilibre  trouver dans une alternative, visant notamment  rendre la libert compatible avec des principes de philosophie politique tels que l'galit et la justice. Ainsi : La  libert consiste  pouvoir faire tout ce qui ne nuit pas  autrui  (art. 4 de la Dclaration des droits de l'homme), ce qui implique la possibilit de  faire tout ce qui n'est point interdit, comme ne pas faire ce qui n'est point obligatoire  (art. 5), la  libert de dire ou de faire ce qui n'est pas contraire  l'ordre public ou  la morale publique  (droit administratif) ou encore  La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres  (peut-tre attribuable  John Stuart Mill[rf. ncessaire]). Dans une telle formulation, la libert est troitement lie au concept de droit, allant jusqu' confondre les deux notions.


Qui dit absence de soumission, de servitude et de contrainte dans la premire, dit devoir de respecter cette libert (interdiction de soumettre, de contraindre), donc libert ne vient pas sans devoir correspondant, tout comme le droit. La seconde se fonde sur la volont, pas de notion d'absence de contrainte ou similaire, et semble se rapprocher davantage de ta conception. La troisime est l'entre-deux, et  ce titre (comme il l'est crit) supporte encore l'ide qu'il n'y a pas de libert sans devoir, en plus d'expliciter que la notion peut-tre confondue avec celle de droit. On retrouve cette confusion quand on parle de liberts/droits fondamentaux, et dans les cas des liberts publiques il semble mme que ce soit un fait avr: "_les liberts publiques appartiennent en propre  la sphre du droit._".

Par ailleurs, si on regarde du ct du droit, on peut distinguer le droit subjectif et le droit objectif. Reprenant un exemple du premier :



> la vitesse est limite  90 km/h (en France) sur les routes nationales. C'est une rgle gnrale, qui doit tre suivie par tous. C'est une rgle du droit objectif. Par contre, celui qui doit 100   quelqu'un ne les doit qu' ce crancier, et est le seul  les lui devoir.
> 
> Le crancier est donc titulaire d'un droit subjectif  l'encontre de son dbiteur. Seules ces deux personnes tant concernes (elles sont dites :  parties   l'obligation), tandis que l'automobiliste obit au droit objectif, en ce que tous les automobilistes sont concerns par la rgle.


Ici, on parle de l'interdiction de dpasser les 90 km/h (ou du devoir de rouler  une vitesse infrieure ou gale). Doit-on dire que tu as le droit de rouler  90 km/h ou la libert de le faire ? Pour moi les deux s'appliquent, mais en particulier le droit car on mentionne ici un devoir. Mais ce n'est pas parce que tu as le droit de rouler  90 km/h qu'on a le devoir de te fournir les moyens pour le faire. Tout comme tu as le droit de fumer dehors sans qu'on ait le devoir de te fournir les cigarettes. On pourrait tenter de me contredire car on dfinit l des devoirs, et non des droits, mais la Loi est l pour dfinir des limites, et non pour autoriser, question de constitution :



> Article IV
> 
> La libert consiste  pouvoir faire tout ce qui ne nuit pas  autrui : ainsi, lexercice des droits naturels de chaque homme na de bornes que celles qui assurent aux autres Membres de la Socit, la jouissance de ces mmes droits. Ces bornes ne peuvent tre dtermines que par la Loi.


Autrement dit, lexercice des droits naturels de chaque homme na de bornes que celles dtermines par la Loi. De plus :



> Article V
> 
> La Loi na le droit de dfendre que les actions nuisibles  la Socit. Tout ce qui nest pas dfendu par la Loi ne peut tre empch, et nul ne peut tre contraint  faire ce quelle nordonne pas.


D'o le fait qu'en France, tout ce qui n'est ni interdit ni oblig (devoir) est autoris (droit). Ce qu'on te garantie est donc que, si quelqu'un enfreint un devoir qui te procure un droit, tu seras ddommag d'une manire ou d'une autre, et non pas qu'on te fournira la moindre ressource pour que tu puisses mettre ton droit en pratique. Par exemple, l'article XVII prcise que la proprit est un droit, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'on va ncessairement te fournir quelque chose dont tu sera propritaire.

Je doute donc qu'il soit judicieux de parler de libert simplement parce qu'on ne te donne pas de moyens pour l'exercer. Je reste donc sur un point d'interrogation sur la diffrenciation entre libert et droit.

----------


## lordi403

De quel droit  ces firmes peuvent elles prempter sur  notre vie prive ? 
 c'est qu'il y a un plan. 
comme les nazis, comme Staline... 
l'l'Amrique change et dcouvre ses  vritables racines, celles du mensonge et de la dlation. 
Quel dommage pour ce peuple mritant....

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je dcerne un point Godwin  lordi403 !

 ::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::

----------


## schnee

> Je reste donc sur un point d'interrogation sur la diffrenciation entre libert et droit.


Pour moi, la nuance est claire.  un droit correspond le devoir de la socit de fournir les outils permettant d'exercer ce droit. Pour une libert non. Une libert, ce n'est rien de plus qu'une permission, que l'absence d'une interdiction.
Par exemple :
_Droit de vote_ : l'tat a le devoir d'organiser des lections;
_Libert de religion_ : tout le monde peut exercer la religion qu'il veut, mais personne n'est tenu de btir des lieux de culte  cette fin;
_Droit  l'information_ : a implique que les autorits ont l'obligation de les fournir; au Canada, il y a mme une loi qui en prcise les modalits;
_Libert d'expression_ : tout le monde peut dire ce qu'il pense, dans certaines limites, mais c'est  lui de publier d'une faon ou d'une autre sa pense. Personne n'a l'obligation de lui fournir une tribune.
_Droit de grve_ : il est garanti par la loi.
_Libert d'association_ : tout groupe d'individus peut former une association, mais les individus doivent la crer eux-mmes, personne n'a le devoir de le faire pour eux.
_Droit  la scurit_ : c'est l'tat qui a le devoir de former des corps de police, voire de lever une arme, pour garantir ce droit.
_Droit  la sant_... etc.
Mme le _droit de cuissage_ implique la coopration d'une tierce partie ;-)

Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne parle jamais de libert de vote, de droit  la religion, de libert d'information, de droit d'expression, etc, c'est parce qu'il y a une diffrence.

Et si on a bien en tte cette distinction, il apparat vident que jamais la libert de quelqu'un de saurait interfrer avec le droit de quelqu'un d'autre, puisque ce droit lui est garanti alors que la libert de l'autre ne l'est pas.

En outre, il ne faut pas confondre UNE libert avec LA libert.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Malgr que ton post semble clair, je dcerne encore des confusions. En bref, je vois ces situations :
1) je veux faire quelque chose, c'est  moi de rassembler les ressources pour le faire, l'tat n'a aucune obligation de m'en simplifier la tche
2) je veux faire quelque chose, c'est  moi de rassembler les ressources pour le faire, l'tat a l'obligation de m'en simplifier la tche
3) je veux faire quelque chose, c'est  l'tat de rassembler les ressources pour le faire

Quand tu dis que :



> un droit correspond le devoir de la socit de fournir les outils permettant d'exercer ce droit. Pour une libert non.


J'en dduit que (1) correspond  une libert, (3)  un droit, et (2) semble plus se rattacher  un droit (vu que l'tat reste impliqu) qu' une libert. Regardons tes exemples de droits :




> _Droit de vote_ : l'tat a le devoir d'organiser des lections;


Si l'tat organise en effet les lections, ce n'est pas lui qui en fournit les ressources principales (billets de votes, professions de foi, etc.) mais les partis politiques concerns, qui seront ventuellement partiellement rembourss  condition de faire un minimum de voix aux urnes. On est donc dans (2).




> _Droit  l'information_ : a implique que les autorits ont l'obligation de les fournir; au Canada, il y a mme une loi qui en prcise les modalits;


Il semble que ce ne soit pas aussi trivial : le droit  l'information recouvre effectivement une obligation d'information, mais qui ne concerne que le droit priv, donc d'un individu  l'autre (contrat, consommation, etc.), et non l'tat. On est donc dans (1). On pourrait tendre ton "devoir de la socit"  "devoir d'une entit dsigne", auquel cas les individus sont aussi concerns et pas juste l'tat, et donc on est dans le cas (3).

Il recouvre aussi la libert d'accs aux documents administratifs, et la plusieurs choses  noter :
- il y a effectivement devoir pour l'tat de fournir le document demand...  condition que la demande soit accepte, mais en France cela reste apparemment trs limit
- on parle de libert ici, exemple supplmentaire de confusion libert/droit : cette libert se retrouve sous le couvert d'un droit ( l'information) et est traite comme un droit (il y a devoir de l'tat, mme si limit)
On est donc dans le cas (3), mais ici en parlant de libert.




> _Droit de grve_ : il est garanti par la loi.


L encore, on est dans les contrats, ce n'est pas l'tat mais l'employeur qui est concern. Cependant, il n'a aucune obligation de fournir la moindre ressource pour effectuer la grve. Le grviste ne travaille pas, et son salaire est suspendu, point final. C'est au grviste  organiser intgralement sa grve. On est donc dans le cas (1).

Par ailleurs, il est intressant de noter que l'employeur est tenu de fournir du travail et un salaire aux non-grvistes au nom de la libert du travail. On est donc l encore en train de parler d'une libert qui impose un devoir  une entit dsigne, et plus prcisment cas (3), et non d'un droit. Je te laisse suivre les liens pour les dtails.




> _Droit  la scurit_ : c'est l'tat qui a le devoir de former des corps de police, voire de lever une arme, pour garantir ce droit.


Hum... la sret est un droit mis en place par l'article 2 de la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen de 1789 (qui fait partie de notre constitution), et l'article 12 prcise qu'une force publique doit tre mise en place pour garantir ces droits. Par ailleurs, cette sret est garantie non pas par l'tat, mais par les juges : la sret est la dfense contre l'arbitraire, y compris de l'tat (la police tant sous la responsabilit du ministre de l'Intrieur, ce n'est donc pas  elle de garantir cette sret). Donc si c'est bien de a que tu parles, on parle l effectivement d'un droit qui implique une entite dsigne de mettre en place les ressources ncessaires pour garantir ce droit, donc je dirais cas (3).

Si tu parles de scurit, je ne trouve nulle part la notion de droit  la scurit, si ce n'est le droit  la scurit sociale. On a bien un ministre de la Dfense, une police, une arme, etc. mais je ne trouve nulle part la notion de droit  la scurit pour justifier la prsence tout a.

Donc dj, avec les droits, on voit que ce n'est pas aussi tranch, a couvre de (1)  (3). Et on a dj vu au passage des exemples de liberts ne respectant pas la simple absence d'interdiction, et couvrant donc aussi jusqu'au cas (3). Maintenant regardons les liberts dont tu parles :



> _Libert de religion_ : tout le monde peut exercer la religion qu'il veut, mais personne n'est tenu de btir des lieux de culte  cette fin;


Regardons Wikipdia :



> La *libert de religion* dsigne le *droit* subjectif fondamental des personnes de choisir et de pratiquer une ou aucune religion donne et l'valuation du respect de ce droit. Par extension, elle fait rfrence aux textes de droit, dclarations, pactes, conventions, lois, textes constitutionnels divers qui permettent *d'affirmer, dfendre, tendre ou limiter ce droit*. La libert de religion est un aspect de la libert de conscience.


a commence mal : libert et droit, mme combat. Cependant, je serais d'accord de dire que a tombe dans le cas (1), bien qu'on pourrait se poser la question quand on voit les dbats autour des menus scolaires avec ou sans porc, qui pourraient justifier qu'on la classe plutt dans (2).




> _Libert d'expression_ : tout le monde peut dire ce qu'il pense, dans certaines limites, mais c'est  lui de publier d'une faon ou d'une autre sa pense. Personne n'a l'obligation de lui fournir une tribune.


On touche l encore  un cas qui est autant dnot libert (fondamentale) que droit (fondamental). Notamment, cette libert est mise en place par l'article 11 de la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme (qui dit encore une fois que c'est "_un des droits les plus prcieux de l'Homme_"), et est donc garantie par la fameuse force publique. Donc l encore on a une entit qui a le devoir de protger cette libert, ce qui nous ramne au moins au cas (2). Tu pourras donc voir le verre  moiti vide (personne n'a l'obligation de te fournir une tribune) ou  moiti plein (tout le monde a le devoir de te permettre de t'exprimer).




> _Libert d'association_ : tout groupe d'individus peut former une association, mais les individus doivent la crer eux-mmes, personne n'a le devoir de le faire pour eux.


L, je n'ai rien  redire : pour ce que j'ai pu lire, on tombe bien dans le cas (1).




> Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne parle jamais de libert de vote, de droit  la religion, de libert d'information, de droit d'expression, etc, c'est parce qu'il y a une diffrence.


J'aimerais que ce soit le cas, et pourtant tu devras bien admettre avec les exemples ci-dessus que cette distinction n'est pas aussi claire en pratique. Droit et libert sont relativement interchangeable avec certains concepts, et on a vu pour chacun des exemples pour (1), (2) et (3). Tu peux avoir ta propre ide de ce qui est qualifiable de libert ou de droit, mais cela n'est pas applicable de manire gnrale.




> Et si on a bien en tte cette distinction, il apparat vident que jamais la libert de quelqu'un de saurait interfrer avec le droit de quelqu'un d'autre, puisque ce droit lui est garanti alors que la libert de l'autre ne l'est pas.


Pourtant je suis bien content que mes liberts fondamentales aient une force publique associe pour les garantir. Mais tu prfreras srement parler de droits fondamentaux. {^_^}

----------


## delattre13

Bonjour  tous,
On parle de droit et de libert  propos d'Internet.
Internet c'est un moyen d'exprimer ses penses et ses ides. Si on commence par tout commenter et filtrer les informations cela dtruit l'intrt de ce moyen de diffusion.
Un adolescent n'est pas oblig d'crire des btises sur Internet mais si a 40ans a lui retombe sur la figure c'est tant pis pour lui. 
Les adolescents doivent tre encadrs par des parents et si l'enfant ne pense qu' faire des btises c'est important pour un recruteur de le savoir. Cela peut correspondre  un critre recherch ou son contraire. 
Mais dans tous les cas ce qui est crit est crit. Les romans de Victor  Hugo ne doivent pas disparatre sous prtexte qu'ils sont dsus obsoltes et ne correspondent plus  notre socit. Et bien c'est pareil pour les crit sur Internet dans 1000ans quand les historiens de cette poque liront les neries sur Internet ils seront bien content de se plier en deux en dcouvrant la dbilit de certains mais cela leur permettra aussi de voir le contexte de notre socit.
C'est un peu comme si on mettait sous clefs toutes les missions de "tl-ralit" pour oublier que Dbila  pris la douche avec Julien.

Encore une fois personne n'oblige de lire ou voir ce genre d'information et encore moins de les crire. Mais ceux qui y participent, prennent la responsabilit de leur actes, cela me semble normal.

Si vous vous promenez  Cannes au moment du festival vous aurez beaucoup de mal  faire respecter votre droit  l'image, car il y a des photographes dans tous les coins. Et si votre photo se retrouve sur Internet, je ne vois pas en quoi cela mettrait en danger le reste de l'humanit, au point de devoir faire encore des lois, aussi stupides que celles que les dputs nous pondent tous les ans. (Comme Sgolne Royal qui valide la dcision de baisser la vitesse  90 sur autoroutes sous prtexte de moins polluer au abord des villes. Cette dcision arrive pile poil au moment o les voitures poluent de moins en moins en roulant et pour les gens qui roulent en voitures lctriques c'est carrment stupide.)

Par contre calomnier quelqu'un pour se venger c'est un dlit et cela doit tre rprimer par la loi. Et si cette calomnie est diffuse sur Internet, dans ce cas et seulement dans ce cas, cela devrait-tre effac d'Internet sur dcision de justice.
Salutations

----------


## schnee

> Malgr que ton post semble clair, je dcerne encore des confusions.


Bien sr, on peut pinailler et dcortiquer le sujet, les mots _libert_ et _droit_ sont aussi utiliss dans d'autres contextes et dans des sens plus particuliers.
J'essayais de rester dans les grandes lignes et les principes de base dans le contexte des _droits et liberts_.
Mon propos est que quand on parle de _droits et liberts_ on semble ignorer qu'il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre un droit et une libert, ce qui engendre des confusions de tous bords et tous cts.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Bien sr, on peut pinailler et dcortiquer le sujet, les mots _libert_ et _droit_ sont aussi utiliss dans d'autres contextes et dans des sens plus particuliers.
> J'essayais de rester dans les grandes lignes et les principes de base dans le contexte des _droits et liberts_.
> Mon propos est que quand on parle de _droits et liberts_ on semble ignorer qu'il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre un droit et une libert, ce qui engendre des confusions de tous bords et tous cts.


Aprs on en vient  des considration philosophiques, et mon ct relativiste m'apporte une rponse par dfaut (i.e. a dpend des gens). Je ne serais pas de ceux qui diront que "il y a" une diffrence fondamentale entre les deux, mais "on peut" faire la diffrence entre les deux. ventuellement, "on devrait" faire cette diffrence, pour des raisons d'efficacit. Mais de l  dire quelle devrait tre cette diffrence, je laisse la communaut concerne en dcider. L'important tant qu'on se comprenne. Et pour le moment, si on considre une communaut au plus gnral, la tendance est d'utiliser les deux de manire interchangeable, et si on se rduit  un domaine plus spcialis, il semble que cette tendance se prserve, mme si j'apprcierais que ce ne soit pas le cas.

Mais si tu trouves des documents de rfrence qui tablissent des dfinitions claires pour chaque concept, ou des diffrences claires entre les deux, je suis preneur.

----------


## schnee

> Mais si tu trouves des documents de rfrence qui tablissent des dfinitions claires pour chaque concept, ou des diffrences claires entre les deux, je suis preneur.


Et c'est justement a le problme : on ne trouve RIEN !
Pourtant, si on parle (presque) toujours des  Droits et liberts , pour qu'on prouve le besoin de mettre les deux mots cte  cte, c'est qu'ils se compltent et donc qu'ils ne dsignent pas la mme chose. Mais qu'elle est la diffrence ? Personne, aucun texte de loi, ne le prcise, c'est troublant. Alors j'ai cherch une explication, celle que je donne, dicte par les faits, est la seule que j'ai pu trouver.
Mais  mon avis, a rglerait tellement de problmes et de discussions  n'en plus finir, si les tats qui ont une  dclaration des droits et des liberts , comme le Canada, se donnaient la peine d'en donner les dfinitions exactes selon eux.

----------


## Neckara

Dans ce cas l, on peut utiliser le dictionnaire de l'acadmie franaise comme rfrence.




> (4)*III.* *DROIT* n. m. IXe sicle. Du bas latin _directum,_  ce qui est juste ,  justice , puis  rgles du droit .
> Ce qui est juste ; ce qui est conforme  une rgle implicite ou dicte. 
>  *I.* Ensemble  de rgles qui sont considres comme devant rgir les relations  humaines, qui sont fondes sur les ides de dfense de l'individu et de  justice, et qui font l'objet de lois et rglements. En ce sens, le mot  s'emploie au singulier : _le droit._  *1.* Ce qui constitue le fondement moral de ces rgles. _La  notion, le concept, l'ide de droit. La philosophie du droit. Agir dans  un esprit de droit et d'quit. Opposer le droit au fait. Dfendre le  droit contre les abus du pouvoir. On a souvent parl de droit naturel,  en supposant que les principes du droit sont inscrits dans la nature de  l'homme. tat de droit,_ tat dans lequel les principes et les rgles du droit sont respects par les pouvoirs publics.   Spcialt. _Le droit divin,_ doctrine qui veut que les rois soient investis par Dieu de leur mission. _Un monarque de droit divin._  *2.* Ensemble  des rgles juridiques en vigueur dans un tat, propre  des groupes  sociaux ou portant sur des domaines particuliers de la vie conomique et  sociale. En ce sens, le droit est appel _Droit positif. Le droit  positif s'impose aux individus sous peine de sanction. Le droit positif  est parfois oppos au droit naturel. Droit crit,_ consign dans un code. _Droit coutumier,_ qui est tabli sur les coutumes, les traditions, et s'appuie sur des prcdents.   Spcialt. _Droit romain_ ou, parfois, _droit crit,_ droit commun  l'ensemble du monde romain. _Droit prtorien,_ droit issu des dits des prteurs et, aujourd'hui, ensemble des rgles juridiques qui se dgagent de la jurisprudence. _Droit des gens,_ dans la Rome antique, droit applicable  la fois aux citoyens et aux trangers. _Dans  l'ancienne France, les rgions du Sud taient des pays dits de droit  crit, o le droit romain dominait ; les autres rgions, o les rgles  juridiques se fondaient sur des traditions et non sur l'autorit d'un  lgislateur, taient dites de droit coutumier. Le Code civil a unifi le  droit franais._  _Droit priv,_ ensemble  des dispositions rgissant les rapports des particuliers entre eux et  avec les collectivits publiques, ou encore les rapports des  collectivits publiques entre elles pour ce qui ressortit au domaine  priv. _Droit civil,_ qui contient la plupart des matires du droit priv. _Juridiction de droit commun,_ qui  a vocation  connatre de toutes les affaires,  l'exception de celles  qu'une disposition expresse soumet  une autre juridiction. _Dlit de droit commun. Un condamn de droit commun_ ou, ellipt. et fam., _un droit commun. Droit commercial. Droit international priv,_ dans les relations internationales, ensemble des rgles applicables aux personnes prives.  _Droit pnal_ ou _criminel,_ qui a pour objet la prvention et la rpression des actes prohibs par la loi. _Les rgles du droit pnal figurent dans le Code pnal et le Code de procdure pnale._  _Droit public,_ ensemble des rgles juridiques relatives  l'organisation et au fonctionnement de l'tat. _Droit constitutionnel,_ qui fixe la structure de l'tat et dfinit les rapports des pouvoirs publics entre eux. _Droit administratif,_ relatif  l'organisation et au fonctionnement des administrations publiques. _Droit fiscal,_ qui concerne l'assiette, la liquidation et le recouvrement des impts. _Droit international public,_ qui a pour objet de rgler les relations entre les tats. _Droit des gens,_ aujourd'hui synonyme de _Droit  international public. Droit maritime. Droit arien. Droit de l'espace.  Droit forestier, mdical, rural, syndical. Le droit social. Le droit du  travail. Le droit des transports._   RELIG. _Droit canon_ ou _droit canonique,_ recueil des rgles par lesquelles l'glise catholique se gouverne.  *3.* Locutions et expressions.  *a.* _ bon droit,_ lgitimement,  juste titre. Spcialt. Vieilli. _Avoir droit,_ avoir raison.  *b.* _De droit, de plein droit,_ qui est autoris sans qu'il soit ncessaire de recourir  une formalit juridique particulire ; lgitime. _Un hritier de droit. De quel droit ?_ en vertu de quelle autorisation ? _De quel droit agis-tu ainsi ?_  *c.* _Dire le droit,_ exposer le contenu du droit. Par ext. Rendre la justice. _Le rle des tribunaux est de dire le droit._  *d.* _En droit,_ oppos  _En fait,_ selon les principes et les rgles du droit. _En droit strict,_ en respectant la lettre de la loi. _tre en droit de faire quelque chose,_ y tre autoris en vertu de normes reconnues. _Devant tant d'injustice, nous tions en droit de protester._ Par ext. _Je suis en droit de vous faire des reproches._  *e.* _Faire droit  une personne,_ veiller au respect de ses droits ; lui rendre justice. _Faire droit  une plainte,  une demande,  une requte,_ la prendre en considration, donner satisfaction au demandeur. En termes de procdure. _Avant faire droit,_ avant de juger dfinitivement.  *f.* _Qui de droit,_ personne,  organisation, association, habilite  faire valoir un droit,   accomplir un acte juridique,  rpondre d'un acte dans une situation  prvue par la loi. _Sa fortune chut  qui de droit. Si nous n'avons pas satisfaction, nous en rfrerons  qui de droit._
>  *II.* Le plus souvent au pluriel.  *1.* Libert, prrogative, pouvoir que chaque individu possde par naissance et par nature. _Les droits naturels. Les droits de l'homme et du citoyen,_ ceux qui ont t proclams par l'Assemble constituante en 1789. _Les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et gaux en droits,_ article premier de la  Dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen . _Droits  sacrs, imprescriptibles, inalinables. La dfense, les violations des  droits de l'homme. Les droits de la personne humaine. Les droits et les  devoirs de l'individu. La loi garantit aux citoyens l'exercice de leurs  droits._ Par ext. _Le droit des peuples  disposer d'eux-mmes. Le droit  l'autodtermination._  *2.* Libert, prrogative, pouvoir acquis en conformit avec un texte juridique prcisment tabli.  *a.* Sous l'Ancien Rgime. _Droits rgaliens,_ exercs  exclusivement par le roi : pouvoir de battre monnaie, de faire les  lois, de dclarer la guerre, de gracier un condamn, etc. _Droits seigneuriaux,_ droits  exercs par les seigneurs dans les limites de leur fief : droit de  four, de moulin banal, de haute et basse justice, etc.  *b.* Auj. _Jouir  de ses droits. tre titulaire d'un droit. Exiger le respect de ses  droits. Soutenir ses droits devant la justice. S'arroger, conqurir un  droit. Renoncer  ses droits. Cder ses droits  un parent. En France,  les droits fondamentaux sont garantis par la Constitution de 1958. Le  droit du vainqueur. Le droit de la guerre,_ celui que la victoire donne au vainqueur. _Le droit de reprsailles._ Litt. _Le droit de l'pe._ Par antiphrase. _Le droit du plus fort,_ le fait d'imposer sa volont par la force.   Spcialt. _Droit rel,_ qui porte directement sur une chose. _Droit de proprit, d'usufruit, d'hypothque. Droit personnel,_ exclusivement attach  une personne et qui, en consquence, ne peut tre dlgu. _Droit acquis,_ droit  auquel on ne peut porter atteinte en vertu d'une loi ou d'une  rglementation nouvelles et, par ext., reconnaissance de la situation  privilgie antrieurement accorde  quelqu'un. _C'est en invoquant le principe des droits acquis qu'il a obtenu satisfaction._  _Droits de la dfense,_ qui sont reconnus  l'inculp afin de lui permettre de prparer et de prsenter sa dfense devant le tribunal. _Droit de rponse,_ qui  permet  toute personne mise en cause dans la presse ou dans un crit  priodique d'obtenir l'insertion gratuite de sa rponse. _Jugeant l'article infamant  son endroit, il fit valoir son droit de rponse._  _Droits conomiques et sociaux,_ ceux que la Constitution confre aux travailleurs pour la dfense de leurs intrts professionnels devant leurs employeurs. _Droits collectifs,_ dont les employs d'une entreprise sont dots pour la dfense collective de leurs intrts professionnels. _Le droit de grve._ Par ext. _Le droit au travail._  _Droits politiques, droits civiques,_ dont  l'exercice implique une participation au fonctionnement des pouvoirs  publics et permet notamment de voter pour des reprsentants lus, ou de  se porter candidat aux fonctions lectives. _Les droits politiques ne  sont pas accords aux trangers. Priver un condamn de ses droits  civiques. tre dchu de ses droits civiques. Droit de vote. Droit de  cit,_ voir _Cit. Droit de bourgeoisie,_ voir _Bourgeoisie. Droit d'asile,_ voir _Asile. Droit de dissolution,_ capacit  que la Constitution de 1958 confre au prsident de la Rpublique de  mettre fin, sous certaines conditions, aux pouvoirs de l'Assemble  nationale. _Droit de grce,_ facult consentie  un chef d'tat de soustraire un condamn  l'excution de la peine prononce contre lui. _Droit de veto,_ pouvoir  reconnu au chef d'un tat de ne pas promulguer les lois votes par  l'assemble lgislative ; prrogative des membres de certaines  organisations de s'opposer aux dcisions prises  la majorit. _Le droit de veto des cinq puissances membres du Conseil de scurit de l'O.N.U. Droit de premption,_ facult confre  l'tat,  un organisme dsign ou  une personne, d'acqurir un bien par prfrence  tout autre.   Dans le domaine des crations de l'esprit. _Droit d'auteur,_ droit  exclusif reconnu  l'auteur d'une uvre littraire, artistique ou  scientifique, d'exploiter ses crations originales et, par mton., _droits d'auteur,_ profits pcuniaires rsultant de cette exploitation. _Vivre  de ses droits d'auteur. Le droit de divulgation, le droit de repentir,  le droit au respect de la paternit et de l'intgrit de l'uvre sont  des droits de caractre moral que la lgislation franaise reconnat aux  auteurs. Droits rservs, tous droits rservs,_ mentions qui indiquent qu'un auteur ou son mandataire se rserve d'exploiter une uvre littraire, artistique ou scientifique. _Droits drivs,_ dans  un contrat d'dition, droits que l'diteur se rserve, par exemple le  droit de reproduction et d'adaptation graphique, le droit de traduction,  le droit de reprsentation et de reproduction sonore. _Droits intellectuels,_ droits qui sont accords  une personne sur les produits ou les rsultats de son activit intellectuelle. _Le  droit de l'auteur sur son uvre, le droit de l'inventeur sur son  invention, le droit de proprit industrielle, sont des droits  intellectuels._   Dans le domaine de la famille. _Droit de garde,_ donnant  au pre ou  la mre qui en est investi le pouvoir et l'obligation  d'lever l'enfant qui lui a t confi par un jugement du tribunal. _Droit de visite,_ prrogative reconnue  l'un des parents de recevoir l'enfant dont l'autre a obtenu le droit de garde. _Droit d'anesse,_ voir _Anesse._  *3.* Par extension hors du domaine juridique.  *a.* Influence, autorit morale, prrogative lgitimes par leur origine. _Avoir un droit moral sur quelque chose. Les droits du sang,_ les droits qui dcoulent des liens familiaux. _Les  droits de l'amiti. La nature ne perd jamais ses droits. Son hrosme  lui avait donn droit  la reconnaissance de la patrie._  *b.* Permission accorde  quelqu'un. _Mes enfants ont le droit de sortir ce soir. Cet lve n'a pas le droit de partir avant midi._  *4.* Locutions et expressions.  *a.* _Avoir droit  une chose,_ pouvoir lgitimement la rclamer. _Il a droit  une indemnit,  deux jours de cong supplmentaires._ Par ext. _Avoir droit  une rcompense,_ la mriter. _Vous avez droit  des excuses._ Iron. _Si tu continues, tu auras droit  une paire de gifles._  *b.* _Avoir des droits sur une chose,_ pouvoir la revendiquer en totalit ou en partie. _Avoir des droits sur une succession. Avoir des droits sur quelqu'un,_ avoir une autorit lgitime sur lui. _Les parents ont des droits sur leurs enfants._  *c.* _Avoir le droit de,_ avoir la possibilit, juridiquement garantie, d'exercer une libert reconnue. _Les citoyens ont le droit de contester une dcision administrative. Avoir un droit de regard sur une affaire,_ tre autoris  en suivre les activits ou  la contrler. _Avoir le droit de vie et de mort sur une personne,_ disposer lgitimement du pouvoir de la priver de la vie. Par affaibl. _Vous n'avez pas le droit de me parler sur ce ton._  *d.* _tre dans son droit, dans son bon droit, avoir le droit pour soi,_ agir conformment aux rgles fixes par la socit, par la morale.
>  *III.* Science humaine qui a pour objet l'tude des lois et des rglements prsidant aux rapports des hommes en socit. _Enseigner, tudier le droit. Savoir le droit. Une facult de droit. Baccalaurat en droit_ (vieilli). _Capacit en droit,_ voir _Capacit.  Licence, matrise, doctorat en droit. Agrgation de droit. tudiant en  droit. Un licenci, un docteur en droit. Un professeur de droit. Un  trait de droit public. Un prcis de droit civil. Droit compar,_ tude comparative du droit dans plusieurs pays,  diverses poques.
>  *IV.* Autorisation, prrogative acquise par le paiement d'une redevance  une personne ou un organisme priv ou public. _Acqurir un droit d'entre. Acheter un droit de chasse, un droit de pche._ Par mton. Cette redevance elle-mme. _Acquitter ses droits d'inscription  une universit,  une socit sportive. Droit constat,_ somme due que l'on recouvre postrieurement au fait qui lui a donn naissance. _Le registre des droits constats._ Spcialt. Taxe, impt indirect, contribution. _Droits de douane. Droits de mutation. Droit d'enregistrement. Payer les droits. Percevoir des droits._ Expr. vieillie. _Droit des pauvres,_ somme prleve autrefois au profit des pauvres sur la recette des spectacles.





> (1)*LIBERT* n. f. XIIe sicle. Emprunt du latin _libertas,_ de mme sens.
>  *I.* Pouvoir d'exercer sa volont ou d'oprer des choix.  *1.* _Libert naturelle,_ pouvoir que l'homme a naturellement d'employer ses facults  faire ce qu'il regarde comme devant lui tre utile ou agrable. _Dans  l'tat social, la libert naturelle est restreinte par les lois  d'utilit commune, par la morale, par la distinction du droit et du  devoir._   PHIL. _Libert_ se dit souvent pour _Libre arbitre_ (voir _Arbitre_). _Libert d'indiffrence,_ voir _Indiffrence_.  _Libert_ se dit galement, en un autre sens, du pouvoir de juger et de se dterminer selon la raison, sans tre soumis aux passions. _La moralit d'un acte suppose la libert de celui qui l'accomplit._  *2.* _Libert civile, libert individuelle,_ droit d'agir et de se dterminer souverainement, dans les limites imposes par la loi et le respect des droits d'autrui. _Libert politique_ ou, ellipt., _libert,_ jouissance des droits politiques accords  chaque citoyen dans un tat de droit. Au pluriel. _Les liberts,_ l'ensemble des pouvoirs et des droits des citoyens. _La dfense des liberts. Une loi qui restreint les liberts publiques._   En parlant des droits reconnus dans un domaine dfini. _Libert de conscience,_ voir _Conscience. Libert des cultes. Libert de pense, libert d'opinion, d'expression,_ le  droit de professer, de publier les opinions qu'on veut, sauf  rpondre  de l'abus de cette libert dans les cas dtermins par la loi. _La libert de la presse,_ le  droit de publier et de diffuser des informations, des ides, des  opinions par la voie de l'impression, des journaux, de la presse  audiovisuelle, sur toute matire et sans subir aucune censure. _La libert de runion,_ le droit de se runir sans autorisation pralable. _La libert d'association,_ le droit de constituer des associations. _Libert du travail,_ qui permet  toute personne d'exercer son activit professionnelle, notamment en cas de grve. _La libert syndicale,_ le droit de crer des syndicats, d'avoir une activit syndicale. _La libert d'enseignement,_ le  droit que les citoyens munis des diplmes requis ont d'ouvrir et  d'administrer des tablissements d'enseignement de statut priv ; par  ext., le droit pour les parents de confier leurs enfants  d'autres  tablissements qu' ceux de l'enseignement public. _La libert d'entreprise,_ le droit de fonder ou de grer des entreprises industrielles et commerciales. _La libert des mers,_ le droit que toutes les nations ont de naviguer librement en dehors des limites des eaux territoriales. _Libert de l'air,_ ensemble  de privilges qu'un tat accorde aux aronefs commerciaux d'autres  tats, dans l'espace arien situ au-dessus de son territoire.   Par ext. Absence de rglementation contraignante ou limitative dans un secteur donn. _La libert des changes commerciaux_ (voir _Libre-change_). _Libert des prix, des loyers._  *3.* Absolt. _La libert,_ l'tat  d'un peuple qui dtermine souverainement son mode de gouvernement et  dont les individus sont protgs contre l'arbitraire et la violence par  le droit ; l'idal que reprsente cet tat. _Lutter, mourir pour la libert. Aspirer  la libert. Libert, galit, Fraternit,_ devise de la Rpublique franaise. En parlant de la personnification de la libert. _Arbre de la libert,_ voir _Arbre. Le gnie de la Libert, place de la Bastille  Paris.  La Libert guidant le peuple ,_ titre donn  un tableau de Delacroix peint pour commmorer les journes insurrectionnelles de juillet 1830. _ La Libert clairant le monde ,_ statue  de Bartholdi, offerte par la France aux tats-Unis pour commmorer le  centenaire de l'indpendance amricaine et inaugure  New York en 1886.   *4.* Spcialt. tat d'un peuple, d'un pays qui jouit de l'indpendance nationale, de sa souverainet. _Ce peuple a conquis et dfendu prement sa libert. Cette nation ne jouit que d'une libert prcaire._  *5.* Anciennt., au pluriel. Franchises, immunits. _La conqute fit perdre  cette province toutes ses liberts. Les liberts des communes._   RELIG. _Les liberts de l'glise gallicane,_ le  droit pour l'ancienne glise de France de maintenir ses traditions  propres, revendiqu auprs du Saint-Sige par les thologiens gallicans,  les rois et les parlements.
>  *II.* tat d'une personne qui peut agir et penser sans contrainte. _Tenir   sa libert,  la libert de l'esprit. Il ne se met  la suite de  personne : il aime trop sa libert. En acceptant cette faveur, vous  risquez de perdre votre libert. Parler, agir avec libert, en toute  libert._ Par affaibl. tat d'une personne qui peut disposer de son temps. _Jouir d'une journe de libert. Ne pas avoir un moment de libert._   Loc. _Libert de jugement,_ possibilit de se former une opinion en dehors de toute influence, de tout prjug. _Garder, conserver sa libert de jugement. Libert d'esprit,_ disponibilit mentale ou absence de prjugs. _Libert d'action, de choix, de manuvre. Libert de murs._   Expr. _Avoir, demander la libert de,_ la permission, la possibilit de. _Je vous demande la libert de me promener dans votre jardin. Prendre la libert de,_ oser, se permettre de (s'emploie souvent dans la correspondance ou la conversation, par manire de politesse). _J'ai  pris la libert de vous crire. Je prendrai la libert de soutenir  l'avis contraire. Donner, laisser toute libert, une pleine, une entire  libert de_ ou _pour,_ permettre, autoriser pleinement ; donner toute facilit pour. _Vous avez toute libert pour agir. Reprendre sa libert,_ rompre un engagement, quitter une personne vis--vis de laquelle on est engag.   Par ext. Manire d'agir dans laquelle on ne se contraint pas ; franchise, hardiesse, audace. _On  jouit d'une grande libert dans cette maison. On laisse trop de libert   cet enfant. Il a toute la libert de langage d'un homme qui ne dpend  de personne. Libert de plume,_ hardiesse dans ce qu'on crit. _Libert d'imagination, d'invention. On a souvent critiqu l'excessive libert de ses manires, de son langage, de ses murs._ Par mton., au pluriel. Manires trop hardies, actions ou paroles audacieuses ; privauts. _Se donner, se permettre des liberts. Il prend trop de liberts avec ses suprieurs. Prendre des liberts avec une femme._ Fig. _Dans  son thtre, il a pris bien des liberts avec la vrit historique.  Prendre des liberts avec la langue, avec la grammaire,_ n'en pas respecter les rgles. _Les liberts d'un traducteur._
>  *III.* En parlant d'une personne qui peut disposer d'elle-mme, qui n'est pas soumise  une contrainte physique.  *1.* tat d'une personne de condition libre, par opposition  _Servitude. Donner la libert  un esclave. Recouvrer, racheter sa libert._  *2.* tat d'une personne qui n'est pas en captivit, qui n'est pas emprisonne. _On  a rendu la libert, leur libert aux prisonniers, on les a mis, remis  en libert. Laisser un prvenu en libert. Libert sous caution. Libert  sur parole. Un mineur plac en libert surveille. Libert sous  contrle judiciaire_ (voir _Contrle_). _Peine de privation de libert._ Par ext. _Ces animaux vivent en libert. Remettre, laisser un animal en libert._  *3.* tat d'une personne qui peut bouger, se mouvoir sans entrave. _Libert de mouvement. Il a retrouv la libert de ses gestes._   Par ext. Facilit, aisance dans les mouvements du corps. _La libert de son allure, de sa dmarche. Il fait tout avec beaucoup de libert et de grce._ BX-ARTS_. Il y a une grande libert de trait dans ce dessin, une grande libert de touche dans ce tableau._   QUIT. _En libert,_ se  dit d'un cheval dpouill de tout harnachement que l'on fait voluer en  plat ou  l'obstacle, sur un terrain spcialement amnag, afin de  juger de ses aptitudes naturelles. _Prsenter un cheval en libert. Sauteur en libert,_ cheval dress  sauter ordinairement entre des piliers, lorsqu'on le fait travailler hors de ceux-ci.


C'est vrai qu'un peu plus de prcisions serait bien  ::aie::

----------


## goomazio

> Un adolescent n'est pas oblig d'crire des btises sur Internet mais si  a 40ans a lui retombe sur la figure c'est tant pis pour lui. 
> 
> Encore une fois personne n'oblige de lire ou voir ce genre d'information  et encore moins de les crire. Mais ceux qui y participent, prennent la  responsabilit de leur actes, cela me semble normal.


La diffrence entre la vrai vie, o il faut vraiment faire quelque  chose de trs grave pour que toute la plante s'en souvienne  ternellement, et Internet, endroit quasiment exclusivement publique, o  il faudrait peut-tre que tout soit grav dans le marbre pour  l'ternit, me turlupine.

Cette "question" me semble proche de  celle de la vie prive, sans laquelle on ne vivrait pas de la mme  manire : sans vie prive, on s'auto-censurerait probablement (on ne  sentranerait pas autant  chanter sous la douche...).

Mais a  me fait aussi penser  la question de la vie ternelle. Est-ce que ce  serait bien d'tre immortel ? Pour revenir au sujet, est-ce que, si tout  ce qu'on faisait tait mmorisable sur un tableau d'affichage visible  par toute la plante (Internet), il faudrait tout mmoriser ?


Quand  on fait des btises, les gens s'en souviennent. Mais uniquement ceux  qui taient l, ceux qui connaissent un minimum le contexte. 

On  fait tous des btises. Et pour juger des actes d'un autre, il faut aussi  juger ce qu'il a fait avant et aprs : est-ce que ceux qui vont lire  les btises d'une personne sur Internet iront aussi vrifier ce qu'il a dit d'autre, avant et aprs ces btises ? 

En plus, on apprend de ses erreurs. Le cancre de la classe sera peut-tre plus vertueux que le gentil garon qu'on n'entendait jamais en classe.


Le droit  l'oubli me semble inacceptable dans certaines conditions. Mais ces conditions me semblent compliques  dfinir.

----------


## delattre13

Bonjour  tous,
pour rpondre  ce qui suit :



> La diffrence entre la vrai vie, o il faut vraiment faire quelque  chose de trs grave pour que toute la plante s'en souvienne  ternellement, et Internet, endroit quasiment exclusivement publique, o  il faudrait peut-tre que tout soit grav dans le marbre pour  l'ternit, me turlupine.
> 
> Le droit  l'oubli me semble inacceptable dans certaines conditions. Mais ces conditions me semblent compliques  dfinir.


Je dirai ceci :
Dans la vrai vie on suit le mouvement du quotidien depuis l'enfance jusqu' la mort o tous nos gestes et nos actes sont personnels et privs tant qu'ils ne concernent pas les autres et qu'ils ne sont pas en place publique. Par exemple lorsqu'un crivain prpare un brouillon et qu'il le jette c'est du priv. Mais s'il dcide de publier ses crits, et c'est son droit, c'est aussi le droit de ceux qui achtent ses crits de les garder et s'en servir, et les transmettre  qui bon lui semble. Un livre de Victor Hugo peut toujours s'acheter et tre lu par des enfants (mme si c'est de plus en plus rare). Donc c'est bien qu'on ne l'oublie pas.
Internet c'est une plateforme de communication o les gens doivent faire une dmarche particulire  comme par exemple :
Aller sur la place de la Concorde se mettre tout nu en criant tout ce qu'il peut pour se faire remarquer. S'il est pris en photo, film et que les gens se rgalent de son spectacle c'est ce qu'il  cherch  faire. Si personne ne l'oublie, c'est tant pis ou tant mieux pour la personne qui s'est donne en spectacle.
Donc Internet c'est pareil: Si on prend le temps de publier une phrase, une vido, une blague ou un cannular sur une page Internet cela devient du domaine public et donc c'est au public de dcider si cela doit rester indifiniment ou si cela doit disparatre car sans intrt.
C'est ce que fait Google si personne ne s'interesse  un sujet mme s'il est toujours grav dans les serveurs il ne sert  rien.
Par contre c'est vrai que dans 1000 ans si des extra-terretres s'intressent  notre histoire ils seront peut-tre content de trouver ces choses.
Et c'est vrai que ce qui nous parat stupide sur le moment peut se rvler gnial plus tard. De mme un recruteur peut chercher quelqu'un qui n'a pas peur de se ridiculiser sur Internet  quelqu'un qui soit matheux et timide.
Dans tous les cas si ce que j'ai crit ici interresse quelqu'un qu'il le garde bien aprs ma mort je n'en ai cure.
Bonne fin de semaine  tous.

----------


## Neckara

> Aller sur la place de la Concorde se mettre tout nu en criant tout ce qu'il peut pour se faire remarquer. S'il est pris en photo, film et que les gens se rgalent de son spectacle c'est ce qu'il  cherch  faire. Si personne ne l'oublie, c'est tant pis ou tant mieux pour la personne qui s'est donne en spectacle


Quid si cette personne est bourre ou sous l'emprise d'un produit pris ou non avec consentement ?
Quid si cette personne a des problmes mentaux ou a juste pt un cble ?
Quid si cette personne a subie des pressions afin que les auteurs puissent s'enrichir grce  la vido et/ou de se moquer de la victime ?

De plus, personnellement, je ne peux pas accepter d'argument du type "c'est bien fait pour lui", "c'est bien mrit" ou "il l'a bien cherch".




> donc c'est au public de dcider si cela doit rester indfiniment ou si cela doit disparatre car sans intrt.


Et comment ce "public" dcide-t-il ? Par qui est-il reprsent ?




> C'est ce que fait Google si personne ne s'interesse  un sujet mme s'il est toujours grav dans les serveurs il ne sert  rien.


Ce n'est pas ncessairement une question de s'intresser  un sujet. Par exemple sur Youtube, ds qu'on regarde une vido, on a des suggestions d'autres vidos qu'on ne recherchait pas spcialement.




> Et c'est vrai que ce qui nous parat stupide sur le moment peut se rvler gnial plus tard. De mme un recruteur peut chercher quelqu'un qui n'a pas peur de se ridiculiser sur Internet  quelqu'un qui soit matheux et timide.


Heu

Je ne suis pas sr qu'une vido d'une personne ayant gnialement vomi pendant une soire bien arrose soit vraiment un argument dans sa candidature  ::aie:: .
C'est d'ailleurs plutt l'inverse et des personnes se retrouvent refuss  cause de telles vidos.

----------


## delattre13

Bonsoir,
Je ne m'attendais pas  autant de raction sur mes propos mais c'est bon d'avoir des opinions diffrentes.
Ceci dit c'est normal qu'un jeune qui passe son temps  fumer ou  boire ne soit pas recrut sur un poste  risque. Par contre s'il veut faire l'animateur de soire il aura peut-tre trouv sa voie. Et que je saches Lady Gaga, ou Djamel Debouze gagnent plus que quelqu'un qui passe sa vie  se cacher pour viter de se faire carter d'une candidature alatoire.
Aprs c'est un choix personnel. Si on prfre vomir sur les gens ou faire le pitre ou aller tous les jours  l'usine pour gagner sa vie.

Le public c'est tout le monde. Quand nous consultons Youtube on valide les vidos qui passent.
Pour ma part je ne regarde que des vidos musicales. Ce que font les gens dans le cadre de l'amusement ou du ridicule ne m'interresse pas du tout.
Donc si vous avez du travail motivant vous n'avez pas besoin de regarder ou de vous exposer  des vidos compromettantes en plus on parle de Google, Youtube, etc.. Si on prend la totalit des camras de vido-surveillance, des super-marchs, des villes et des routes, des satellites espions, des drones etc.. il y a fort  parier que ds vous mettez un pied dehors tout ce que vous faites peut tre stock  l'insu de votre plein gr. De plus les serveurs qui traitent ces informations peuvent faire le suivi des gens par la reconnaissance faciale.

Donc si vous voulez faire des btises et ne pas vous faire attraper, faites les chez vous avec des gens qui n'ont ni tlphone portable ni camra ni appareil photo, dbranchez Internet et vous serez tranquille.

Mais si vous faites le zouave dehors et vous apparaissez  la une des mdias et bien tant mieux ou tant pis pour vous.

Supposons que vous tes sur l'autoroute vous roulez  120Km/H depuis 2heures, sur une grande ligne droite vous faites un cart de volant et les voitures autour de vous sont les mmes depuis plus d'une heure et tout le monde fait des carts. Pour viter cette situation dangeureuse vous acclrez  130Km/H, mais les autres font pareil, du coup vous acclrez franchement, et vous passer  180Km/H. Flash vous tes sur la photo. Vous n'avez bless personne et vous n'avez pas enfreint la loi pendant plus d'un 1/4 d'heure. Mais si vous recevez la photo avec retrait de permis personne ne viendra vous plaindre ni vous consoler. Alors si ne rien faire d'extraordinaire peut mener en prison, rouler  250Km/h et plus en toute scurit est tout  fait possible en Allemagne comment se fait-il qu'en France ce soit un crime ?
Donc si pour une pcadille vous pouvez aller en prison, acceptez que pour une btise on mette dans un serveur pour des temps indtermins. La peine est moins grande. 
Vous n'tes pas non plus oblig d'aller tous les jours sur le site voir votre exploit qui vous fait tant mal.

Pour mmo la cigarette tue 79000 personnes par an et il y a tout un tas de loi qui protge les enfants pourtant devant les coles maternelle et primaire, les parcs d'attractions pour enfants  il y a des gens qui fument alors que c'est interdit et personne ne dit rien. Les accidents de la vie courante: chutes, blessures mal soignes, accidents lors de pratiques sportives etc.., . tuent 5 fois plus que la route
Pourtant il n'y a rien qui vous interdise de faire un saut  l'lastique du haut d'un pont et comme c'est arriv  un couple de jeunes maris la femme est morte sur le coup et le mari est devenu ttraplgique le jour de ses noces.

Je sais que la mode c'est de toujours trouver de bonnes excuses  tout, mais le rsultat est l. Quand les parents voient leur enfant faire des btises ils rigolent. Mais s'il se tue h bien c'est comme pour Google c'est dfinitif. Mme si vous n'tes pas d'accord sur la rigueur de la sentence  part les 9 rssucits de la bible je ne connais personne qui soit revenu des morts. Donc quand c'est dans la boite il faut assumer. Mme si Google n'a pas la mme porte que la mort d'un chat pass au micro-onde ou d'un enfant pass en machine  laver il faut en accepter les consquences cela fera rflchir les suivants. On n'apprend que par l'exemple et voir les stupidits des autres nous rassure.

J'ai mal aux doigts d'crire ces anries mais a m'a plu.

Sincre salutations  tous.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai mal aux doigts d'crire ces anries mais a m'a plu.


Est-ce que tu penses rellement ce que tu as crit ou c'tait un troll ?

----------


## goomazio

> Je sais que la mode c'est de toujours trouver de bonnes excuses  tout
> [...]
> J'ai mal aux doigts d'crire ces neries mais a m'a plu.


La mode  laquelle personne n'chappe...


Difficile de discuter quand on ne sait pas vraiment o on veut aller et que ceux qui nous rpondent ne semblent pas en savoir plus non plus. Tout savoir sur tout le monde devrait rgler tous nos problmes d'ordre et de justice.

Mais que dire, dj, du fait que le flicage gnralis n'est utile que pour le pouvoir en place (les camras de surveillances ne sont accessibles qu' la police ?) ? Il faudrait tout enregistrer mais seuls Google, Facebook et le pouvoir seraient disposs  accder  ces informations ? A quoi a sert alors, vu qu'on ne peut certainement pas faire confiance  3 entits qui ne peuvent pas reprsenter tout le monde.

Et que dire de ceux qui ont "l'intelligence" de ne pas taler leur vie en publique ? Est-ce qu'il faudrait obliger les gens  porter une camra sur leur tte ? Ou bien il faudrait faire confiance aux gens pour interprter correctement les actes rendus publiques des jeunes internautes insouciants ?

----------


## Iradrille

> Donc si vous voulez faire des btises et ne pas vous faire attraper, faites les chez vous avec des gens qui n'ont ni tlphone portable ni camra ni appareil photo, dbranchez Internet et vous serez tranquille.
> [...]
> Je sais que la mode c'est de toujours trouver de bonnes excuses  tout, mais le rsultat est l. Quand les parents voient leur enfant faire des btises ils rigolent. Mais s'il se tue h bien c'est comme pour Google c'est dfinitif. Mme si vous n'tes pas d'accord sur la rigueur de la sentence  part les 9 rssucits de la bible je ne connais personne qui soit revenu des morts. Donc quand c'est dans la boite il faut assumer. Mme si Google n'a pas la mme porte que la mort d'un chat pass au micro-onde ou d'un enfant pass en machine  laver il faut en accepter les consquences cela fera rflchir les suivants. On n'apprend que par l'exemple et voir les stupidits des autres nous rassure.


Donc si un malade kidnappe un gosse et le passe dans une machine a faire des steaks hachs et upload a sur le net...

C'est trop tard c'est dans la boite ? Donc on fait rien ?
C'est de la faute du gosse ? Il avait qu' se faire kidnapper par un mec sans camra ?

Ou alors il y  peut tre des cas o c'est un peu plus compliqu que "c'est trop tard, c'est dans la boite" ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Donc si un malade kidnappe un gosse et le passe dans une machine a faire des steaks hachs et upload a sur le net...
> 
> C'est trop tard c'est dans la boite ? Donc on fait rien ?
> C'est de la faute du gosse ? Il avait qu' se faire kidnapper par un mec sans camra ?
> 
> Ou alors il y  peut tre des cas o c'est un peu plus compliqu que "c'est trop tard, c'est dans la boite" ?


Hors sujet, car ce n'est pas de l'ordre du droit  l'oubli mais de la censure de contenus illgaux.

Le droit  l'oubli consiste  retirer des informations qui concerne X sur la demande de X. Dans ton exemple, les seules personnes concerns sont le gosse devenu steak hach, qui aura bien du mal  demander aprs coup qu'on retire la vido, et le malade kidnappeur. En l'occurrence, si le malade kidnappeur demande le retrait de la vido, je pense que beaucoup de monde sera d'accord, au moins sur le principe, qu'on doit se rappeler qu'il a commis des actes atroces et qu'il faut donc se mfier de lui, et donc pas de droit  l'oubli dans ce cas l. Cependant, cette vido devra tre retire car elle entre dans une catgorie illgale de contenu, mais l on sort du droit  l'oubli pour entrer dans la censure (retirer des informations qui concerne X sur la demande de Y).

----------


## Iradrille

> Hors sujet, car ce n'est pas de l'ordre du droit  l'oubli mais de la censure de contenus illgaux.
> 
> Le droit  l'oubli consiste  retirer des informations qui concerne X sur la demande de X. Dans ton exemple, les seules personnes concerns sont le gosse devenu steak hach, qui aura bien du mal  demander aprs coup qu'on retire la vido, et le malade kidnappeur. En l'occurrence, si le malade kidnappeur demande le retrait de la vido, je pense que beaucoup de monde sera d'accord, au moins sur le principe, qu'on doit se rappeler qu'il a commis des actes atroces et qu'il faut donc se mfier de lui, et donc pas de droit  l'oubli dans ce cas l. Cependant, cette vido devra tre retire car elle entre dans une catgorie illgale de contenu, mais l on sort du droit  l'oubli pour entrer dans la censure (retirer des informations qui concerne X sur la demande de Y).


Effectivement, dsol de l'erreur.

Dans ce cas les parents de l'enfant ne peuvent pas demander  ce que les articles en parlant ne soient plus rfrencs ?
Si le kidnappeur demande le retrait des articles, le gosse (ou dans le cas de mineurs les parents) doivent donner leur accords ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Dans ce cas les parents de l'enfant ne peuvent pas demander  ce que les articles en parlant ne soient plus rfrencs ?


Demander, oui ils peuvent, exiger par contre, tout dpend du contenu et du motif du retrait (droit  l'oubli, contenu illgal, etc.). Et l, ce n'est pas  moi de rpondre : soit les parents et les auteurs/diteurs desdits articles sont d'accords et ils sont retirs, soient ils sont en dsaccords et c'est au juge de trancher (si les parents vont jusque l).




> Si le kidnappeur demande le retrait des articles, le gosse (ou dans le cas de mineurs les parents) doivent donner leur accords ?


Encore une fois, tout dpend du contenu et du motif. Une vido de hachage d'enfant, pas la peine de porter plainte en gnral : notification aux modrateurs du site hbergeur, catgorisation en tant que contenu illgal, retrait d'office (le CSA veille au grain). Pour des articles de journaux par exemple, le contenu peut-tre n'importe quoi, et selon ce contenu le motif de retrait peut venir changer la donne.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google publie les statistiques relatives au  droit  loubli , * 
*la France reste en tte des pays les plus demandeurs * 

Voici aujourdhui prs dun an et demi que Google procde  la suppression dans ses rsultats de recherche de certaines informations sensibles concernant des internautes europens.

Ces suppressions sont effectues dans le cadre du  droit  loubli . Dans une dcision rendue en mai 2014 suite au procs Google Espagne contre l'AEPD et Mario Costeja Gonzlez, la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne a stipul que les internautes ont le droit de demander aux moteurs de recherche tels que Google de supprimer certains rsultats les concernant et pouvant porter atteinte  leur vie prive. La Cour a par ailleurs dcid que les moteurs de recherche devaient valuer les demandes de suppression envoyes par chaque individu et qu'ils ne pouvaient continuer  afficher certains rsultats de recherche que s'ils prsentaient un intrt pour le public.

Aussi, les moteurs de recherche se doivent dvaluer la pertinence des demandes de suppression envoyes par chaque individu. Le but tant de trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  ces informations et  les diffuser.

De ce fait, Google se rserve le droit de ne pas rpondre favorablement  certaines demandes, sil estime que les informations prsentent un intrt public,  par exemple, si elles concernent des escroqueries financires, une ngligence professionnelle, des condamnations pnales ou une conduite publique adopte par un fonctionnaire .

Fin novembre, Google a rendu disponibles les statistiques relatives aux demandes de suppression de rsultats de son moteur de recherche sur le continent europen. Si la France tait dj le pays do provenaient le plus grand nombre de demandes selon les statistiques de mai, sa position demeure inchange.

En France, le nombre total d'URL dont la suppression a t demande par des personnes en lien avec ce pays est dsormais de 247 040 (contre 174 311 URL en mai dernier) pour 73 700 demandes au total (contre 51 873 en mai dernier). Comme en mai, prs de la moiti des URL ont t supprimes, soit 101 552 URL. 

Lune des demandes reues dans lHexagone provenait dun prtre condamn pour possession de pornographie enfantine qui a demand  ce que soient retirs des articles portant sur sa peine et son bannissement de l'glise. Google indique ne pas avoir supprim les pages correspondantes des rsultats de recherche.

En seconde position vient lAllemagne dont les 60 412 demandes de suppression concernent dsormais 221 291 URL. Ici galement, prs de la moiti des URL ont t supprimes, soit 92 212 URL. 

La Grande-Bretagne occupe la troisime position avec un nombre total d'URL dont la suppression a t demande par des personnes en lien avec ce pays qui se chiffre  162 747 pour 43 234 demandes. Ici, prs de deux URL sur cinq ont t supprimes, soit 51 685. En Grande-Bretagne, un professionnel des mdias a demand  Google de supprimer quatre liens vers des articles relatifs au contenu embarrassant qu'il avait publis sur Internet, il na pas obtenu gain de cause. De mme pour la personne qui a demand  Google de supprimer les liens vers des articles sur Internet qui font rfrence  son licenciement pour des crimes sexuels commis dans le cadre de son activit professionnelle.

_A contrario_, le mdecin qui a demand  Google de supprimer plus de 50 liens vers des articles de journaux concernant une intervention mal excute a vu Google supprimer des rsultats de recherche trois pages qui contenaient des renseignements personnels sur lui, mais ne mentionnaient pas lintervention. Les autres liens concernant lincident quant  eux figurent toujours dans les rsultats de recherche. De mme pour la personne qui a demand  voir supprim un lien vers un rsum d'actualit reprenant les dcisions d'un magistrat local qui incluaient un verdict de culpabilit  son encontre. tant donn que dans le cadre de la loi de rhabilitation des dlinquants au Royaume-Uni cette condamnation a t leve, Google a supprim des rsultats de recherche la page comportant son nom. 

Les sites les plus affects par ces demandes de suppression sont Facebook (10 257 URL supprimes), Profileengine.com (8007 URL supprimes) et Groups.google.com (6769 URL supprimes). Google prcise que, sur le nombre total d'URL ayant fait l'objet d'une demande de suppression dans les rsultats de recherche, les 10 principaux sites ci-dessous reprsentent 9 % des URL supprimes.



Il faut rappeler que l'autorit franaise de contrle de protection des donnes et Google se livrent une bataille acharne sur lextension de ce systme de requte. Google pour sa part estime que lenjeu est dempcher les liens incrimins d'apparatre sur les versions europennes du moteur de recherche (donc si une URL se voit supprime aprs une demande faite dans un pays europen, elle continuera d'tre affiche via une recherche faite ailleurs comme sur google.com). Largument de Google est que seulement 3 % des internautes franais utilisaient des versions extraeuropennes de son moteur.  Raison pour laquelle, dans un billet publi le 30 juillet dernier, lentreprise a avanc par le biais de Peter Fleischer, le juriste de Google charg de la vie prive, que  contestons par principe l'ide qu'une seule agence nationale de protection des donnes personnelles puisse dterminer  quelles pages Web les personnes situes dans des pays trangers peuvent avoir accs via les moteurs de recherche . Il a galement rappel que  si le droit  loubli est dsormais une loi en Europe, ce nest pas une loi  lchelle mondiale. De plus, il y a de nombreux exemples dans le monde qui montrent que le contenu dclar illgal de par les lois d'un pays peut tre lgal dans dautres ; la Thalande condamne certains propos ports  son Roi qui sont critiques () la Russie condamne certains propos qui sont reconnus comme tant une  propagande  lhomosexualit .

Source : rapport de transparence Google, billet Peter Fleischer

----------


## TiranusKBX

ils on eus l'ide de demander  'The web archive' ?  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit  l'oubli : la CNIL condamne Google  verser 100 000 euros d'amende, * 
*pour non-conformit au droit au drfrencement * 

La Commission nationale de l'informatique et des liberts (CNIL) a annonc jeudi avoir condamn Google  une amende de 100 000 euros pour n'avoir pas accept de drfrencer des informations concernant des particuliers sur toutes les extensions de son moteur de recherche.

Pour rappel, la CNIL a demand  Google dtendre le droit  loubli  lensemble de ses domaines y compris les extensions non europennes. Google avait alors refus de se plier aux exigences de la CNIL, brandissant avec force largument de la libert dexpression et dinformation, et sest vu mis en demeure. Lamricain a alors tent un recours gracieux qui sest vu rejet.

Aussi, en labsence de mise en conformit de Google dans le dlai imparti par la mise en demeure, la Prsidente de la CNIL a dcid dengager une procdure de sanction  lencontre de la socit. Un rapporteur a ainsi t dsign et une date daudience devant la formation restreinte de la CNIL a t fixe au 28 janvier 2016.

Cependant, le 21 janvier 2016, soit une semaine avant laudience de la formation restreinte, Google a fait une proposition.
En plus du drfrencement sur toutes les extensions europennes de son moteur de recherche, Google sest engag  mettre en place un filtrage selon lorigine gographique de celui qui consulte le moteur de recherche. Concrtement, ceux qui consultent le moteur de recherche  partir du mme pays d'origine que le plaignant ne verront plus le rsultat drfrenc apparatre. 

Voici les problmes relevs par la CNIL :

des relations personnelles ou professionnelles vivant en dehors de lEurope continuent daccder au rsultat de la recherche drfrenc qui pointe vers un contenu pouvant porter atteinte  la vie prive de la personne concerne ;des relations personnelles ou professionnelles vivant en Europe qui utilisent une extension non europenne du moteur de recherche ( .com ) avec une adresse IP non franaise (anglaise, espagnole, suisse) continuent daccder au rsultat de la recherche drfrenc ;des solutions techniques permettent facilement de contourner la mesure de filtrage de Google en proposant  linternaute de modifier lorigine gographique de son adresse IP.
Dans sa dcision du 10 mars 2016, la formation restreinte a considr que : 
le service de moteur de recherche de Google constitue un traitement unique, les diffrentes extensions gographiques ( .fr ,  .es ,  .com , etc.) ne pouvant tre considres comme des traitements distincts. En effet, la socit exploitait initialement son service sur le seul  .com  et a cr les extensions au fil du temps pour fournir un service adapt  la langue nationale de chaque pays. Ainsi, pour que le droit au drfrencement des personnes rsidant en France soit efficacement respect, conformment  la dcision de la CJUE, il doit tre exerc sur lensemble de ce traitement, et donc sur toutes les extensions du moteur de recherche ;contrairement  ce quaffirme Google, le drfrencement sur toutes les extensions ne limite pas la libert dexpression dans la mesure o il nentrane aucune suppression de contenu sur Internet. En effet, il consiste uniquement  retirer,  la demande dune personne physique, de la liste des rsultats dune recherche effectue  partir de ses prnom et nom, des liens renvoyant vers des pages de sites web. Ces pages demeurent accessibles lorsque la recherche est opre  partir dautres termes.
Par consquent, la formation restreinte a prononc une sanction pcuniaire  lendroit de Google de 100 000 euros. Il faut noter que le projet de loi Rpublique numrique prvoit que la CNIL puisse infliger des amendes jusqu 20 millions deuros ou 4 % du chiffre daffaires.

 Nous avons beaucoup travaill pour mettre en uvre, avec rigueur et exhaustivit, larrt sur le droit  loubli en Europe, et nous continuerons  le faire , a avanc un porte-parole de Google France.  Nous ne partageons pas le point de vue de la CNIL selon lequel elle aurait autorit pour dcider des contenus accessibles depuis ltranger. Nous avons lintention de faire appel de cette dcision .

Source : CNIL

----------


## Jonyjack

Quand j'ai entendu l'info hier soir, j'ai failli m'touffer de rire  l'annonce de l'amende  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Aiekick

le juge avait juste besoin de s'acheter une nouvelle bagnole quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## TiranusKBX

si les votants oubliaient un peut moins les magouilles et dtournements de fonds des politiciens le monde serait meilleurs

----------


## laclac

100.000... la blague.
C'est ce que gagne google en 3 minutes..
Autant dire qu'ils en rigolent. C'est pas avec cette somme qu'ils vont changer quelques choses.

Note: C'est quand meme marrant qu'en france on se bidonne avec le montant des amendes, alors que les Etats Unis donnent des amendes records aux entreprises franaise de plusieurs milliards...La ca fait moins rire..

----------


## secuexpert

> 100.000... la blague.
> C'est ce que gagne google en 3 minutes..
> Autant dire qu'ils en rigolent. C'est pas avec cette somme qu'ils vont changer quelques choses.
> 
> Note: C'est quand meme marrant qu'en france on se bidonne avec le montant des amendes, alors que les Etats Unis donnent des amendes records aux entreprises franaise de plusieurs milliards...La ca fait moins rire..


Tu connais des cas d'entreprises franaises condamne  des amendes records aux USA qui ne l'taient pas pour des faits extrmement graves?

----------


## behe

Hmm une banque par exemple?



> L'extraterritorialit des normes amricaines, lie  l'utilisation du dollar, doit conduire l'Europe  se mobiliser pour faire progresser l'usage de l'euro comme monnaie d'change internationale , a insist le ministre. La BNP a en effet t sanctionne pour des faits qui ne sont pas illgaux au regard des lois franaises et europennes, mais qui tombent sous le coup du droit amricain car les oprations en cause ont t ralises en dollars.
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...1Hchd0eOBji.99


Aprs tu mets quoi dans "extrmement graves"

----------


## secuexpert

> Hmm une banque par exemple?
> 
> 
> Aprs tu mets quoi dans "extrmement graves"


Ben a par exemple!!!

Et si tu ne t'informais pas que dans la presse de caniveau, tu saurais que la banque a t sanctionne pour une violation d'embargo effectue depuis les USA, alors qu'elle avait dj t signale et prvenue de cette faute, et qu'ils ont continu en cachant ce fait.

Maintenant si violer un embargo, soutenir des rgimes dictatoriaux et gnocidaires n'est pas extrmement grave pour toi, alors je ne sais pas ce qui peut l'tre.

En f-rance, l'ennemi c'est la finance mais quand la finance soutient les pires rgimes de la plante alors on la soutient... ce pays est moisi et foutu.

----------


## secuexpert

> Hmm une banque par exemple?
> 
> 
> Aprs tu mets quoi dans "extrmement graves"


Dis, tu lis les commentaires de ton canard de rfrence de la bien pensance satisfaite?




> galaf 01/07/2014 - 10h19
> Aprs les CDS bidons, les subprimes, Madoff, voil le volet escrocqueries internationales pour achever le portrait des banques franaises. Cette banque a donc collabor "lgalement selon les lois franaises", mais illgalement selon les E.U.A.avec un rgime qui trucidait allgrement ses citoyens du Sud-Soudan, l'aurait-elle fait en euros que ce serait pass comme un lettre  la poste





> edouard reichenbach 01/07/2014 - 12h39
> Like. Oui, il faut le dire, le crier avec vhmence : le problme, ce n'est pas que la BNP ait contourn la loi amricaine. Le problme, c'est que la BNP S'EST RENDUE COUPABLE DE COMPLICITE DE CRIMES CONTRE L'HUMANITE !!! Mais que valent des milliers de vies soudanaises contre de beaux et bons milliards de profits ? Pbereau et Prot ont GRAVEMENT FAILLI dans l'exercice de leurs obligations de contrle. Dmission, restitution de toutes leurs rmunrations, et ttes couvertes de cendres.

----------


## schnee

> Google avait alors refus de se plier aux exigences de la CNIL, brandissant avec force largument de la libert dexpression et dinformation,


a me fait toujours rigoler ce sacro-saint  droit  l'information . Ce droit, si tant est qu'il existe, il NOUS appartient, pas  Google, qui au contraire porte atteinte  notre  droit  s'en foutre .

----------


## secuexpert

La libert d'expression appartient  tous, y compris Google.

Et j'ai le droit de profiter de cette libert d'expression, ce qu'on appelle improprement le droit  l'information.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pareil que les autres : Amende ridicule. C'est mme pas de l'ordre du Franc symbolique mais du centime de franc symbolique (et encore). Les dirigeants de Google doivent bien rire de ce qu'ils ne peuvent considrer que comme une victoire pour eux.

La seule solution est : Ne pas utiliser Google comme moteur de recherche. Moi, aprs comparaison des rsultats proposs, 100% de mes recherches se font par Qwant.

----------


## secuexpert

> Pareil que les autres : Amende ridicule. C'est mme pas de l'ordre du Franc symbolique mais du centime de franc symbolique (et encore). Les dirigeants de Google doivent bien rire de ce qu'ils ne peuvent considrer que comme une victoire pour eux.


Amende excessive vu que Google n'a fait qu'utiliser sa libert d'expression.

----------


## secuexpert

> Donc si un malade kidnappe un gosse et le passe dans une machine a faire des steaks hachs et upload a sur le net...
> 
> C'est trop tard c'est dans la boite ? Donc on fait rien ?
> C'est de la faute du gosse ? Il avait qu' se faire kidnapper par un mec sans camra ?
> 
> Ou alors il y  peut tre des cas o c'est un peu plus compliqu que "c'est trop tard, c'est dans la boite" ?


Tu peux trouver un exemple encore plus dbile comme illustration, ou tu es au max?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Amende excessive vu que Google n'a fait qu'utiliser sa libert d'expression.


La libert d'expression fait partie des droits de l'Homme. Google n'tant pas un homme, ce droit ne s'applique pas. Pour tre plus prcis, non ce n'est pas une question de libert d'expression, qui consiste  pouvoir communiquer nos propres ides sans risquer de se faire lapider. Le moteur de recherche n'a rien  communiquer, il ne fait que centraliser des informations et les prsenter d'une certaine manire. Il ne fait donc que rutiliser des informations qui ne viennent pas de lui. La libert d'expression s'applique  ceux  l'origine de ces messages/pages web, dont la libert d'expression leur permet effectivement de faire ces messages/pages web. Mais la libert d'expression ne leur garantie aucune tribune au sein du moteur de recherche Google (ni aucun autre d'ailleurs).

Il ne faut pas tout mlanger.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Il ne fait donc que rutiliser des informations qui ne viennent pas de lui...


Voila  :;):  et comme il fait son propre tri selon ses propres critres ... on en arrive au cur du problme. Non seulement le rsultat de la recherche n'est pas forcment pertinent, mais Google vit (grassement) des informations des autres.  ::(: 

Si encore il le faisait discrtement, je pense que a passerait, mais il le fait au grand jour  renfort d'optimisation fiscale par dessus le march.

----------


## secuexpert

> La libert d'expression fait partie des droits de l'Homme.


Tout faux, cela fait parti du droit des personnes.

*Droit protg par le premier amendement de la Constitution des USA.*

Il s'agit videmment de libert d'expression, qui n'est pas du tout dfendue par la plupart des franais, mme aprs l'hypocrite et grotesque "jesuischarlie".

----------


## secuexpert

> (...) mais Google vit (grassement) des informations des autres.


Les informations n'ont pas de propritaire.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Tout faux, cela fait parti du droit des personnes.
> 
> *Droit protg par le premier amendement de la Constitution des USA.*
> 
> Il s'agit videmment de libert d'expression, qui n'est pas du tout dfendue par la plupart des franais, mme aprs l'hypocrite et grotesque "jesuischarlie".


Dans ce cas je te citerai La Dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme :



> Article 19
> 
> 
> Tout individu a droit  la *libert d'opinion et d'expression*, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, de recevoir et de rpandre, sans considrations de frontires, les informations et les ides par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit.


En tant que franais, c'est sur cette base que je travaille, et non sur la constitution des USA. En l'occurrence, la CNIL fait ses amendes sur la base du droit europen, et non amricain. On peut discuter du bien fond de tout a d'un point de vue amricain, mais a n'aurait pas beaucoup d'intrt sur un forum franco-franais.

Mais si tu es convaincu d'avoir raison, je te suggre d'aller corriger les boulettes >ici<.




> Les informations n'ont pas de propritaire.


Tu affirmes sans prouver, mais surtout tu joues sur les mots de manire tout  fait discutable. La notion de proprit est purement lgale, et doit donc tre garde dans ce cadre. En l'occurrence, on peut-tre propritaire d'un fichier ou tout autre document, mais on peut aussi tre propritaire de son contenu abstrait : on parle alors de proprit intellectuelle. Vu qu'on est sur un forum de dv, tu devrais avoir entendu parler des licences de dveloppement (licences propritaires, comme Microsoft, et open source, comme GPL ou BSD). La proprit intellectuelle vise prcisment ce but : mettre en place une proprit sur une information. Dans le cas de licences sur du code ou des documents, c'est sur le contenu structur que la proprit s'applique, et pas juste sur le fichier qui se trouve sur ton disque dur. Dans le cas des brevets, c'est bien sur l'ide dcrite dans le brevet que la proprit s'applique, empchant toute personne de vendre ou mme simplement produire ce qui y est dcrit. L'information ne t'es donc pas inaccessible, mais elle est protge quand  son exploitation. Au mme titre que Google a accs aux diffrentes pages Web (comme n'importe quel navigateur), il n'en reste pas moins que son utilisation (centraliser les liens existants sur une page unique) n'est pas libre de toute contrainte : si le propritaire d'un site Web interdit Google d'indexer sa page, Google n'a pas le droit de le faire, point final.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Errata : j'ai revu ma citation au dessus, qui citait le mauvais article.

----------


## secuexpert

> Dans ce cas je te citerai La Dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme :
> 
> En tant que franais, c'est sur cette base que je travaille, et non sur la constitution des USA.


Google tant une socit californienne, cela me semblait assez raisonnable de citer le droit amricain plutt que franais.




> En l'occurrence, la CNIL fait ses amendes sur la base du droit europen, et non amricain.


Certes.

Mais la CNIL doit comprendre qu'il existe des choses en dehors de la f-rance.

De toute faon, si la libert d'expression  la franaise ne s'applique qu'aux individus alors elle s'applique parfaitement aux employs de Google qui peuvent s'exprimer sur les sites de Google.




> On peut discuter du bien fond de tout a d'un point de vue amricain, mais a n'aurait pas beaucoup d'intrt sur un forum franco-franais.


Affirmation pour le moins trange




> Tu affirmes sans prouver, mais surtout tu joues sur les mots de manire tout  fait discutable.


Non, je ne joue pas, mais toi oui.




> La notion de proprit est purement lgale, et doit donc tre garde dans ce cadre.


La notion de proprit n'est pas applicable ici.




> En l'occurrence, on peut-tre propritaire d'un fichier ou tout autre document,


Pas au sens de la proprit ordinaire.




> mais on peut aussi tre propritaire de son contenu abstrait : on parle alors de proprit intellectuelle.


Qui est un ensemble de concepts vaguement lis dont aucun n'a rapport avec une quelconque proprit ordinaire.




> Vu qu'on est sur un forum de dv, tu devrais avoir entendu parler des licences de dveloppement (licences propritaires, comme Microsoft, et open source, comme GPL ou BSD).


Licence de droit d'auteur (copyright), pas de proprit.

La licence me permet sous condition de faire des copies d'un fichier, ce que le droit d'auteur (ou copyright) m'interdit. 

Je fais cette copie sur un ordinateur qui est ma proprit. Le droit de proprit n'est pas en cause.




> La proprit intellectuelle vise prcisment ce but : mettre en place une proprit sur une information.


Non, les rgles sont diffrentes. Et la proprit intellectuelle n'est pas applicable  une "information" pure. La connaissance n'a pas de propritaire. La masse de l'lectron n'a pas de propritaire.

Tu fais du confusionnisme.




> Dans le cas de licences sur du code ou des documents, c'est sur le contenu structur que la proprit s'applique, et pas juste sur le fichier qui se trouve sur ton disque dur. Dans le cas des brevets, c'est bien sur l'ide dcrite dans le brevet que la proprit s'applique, empchant toute personne de vendre ou mme simplement produire ce qui y est dcrit. L'information ne t'es donc pas inaccessible, mais elle est protge quand  son exploitation. Au mme titre que Google a accs aux diffrentes pages Web (comme n'importe quel navigateur), il n'en reste pas moins que son utilisation (centraliser les liens existants sur une page unique) n'est pas libre de toute contrainte :* si le propritaire d'un site Web interdit Google d'indexer sa page, Google n'a pas le droit de le faire, point final.*


Bien sr. Ce qui rduit  nant les critiques faites  Google au nom de la "proprit".

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> mais on peut aussi tre propritaire de son contenu abstrait : on parle alors de proprit intellectuelle.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Qui est un ensemble de concepts vaguement lis dont aucun n'a rapport avec une quelconque proprit ordinaire.


Il va falloir dtailler un peu plus, parce que l tu remets en cause une dfinition commune tout de mme : si on parle de proprit intellectuelle, il y a une raison. Le fait que a soit un concept plus rcent que l'ide de proprit matrielle ne le rends pas moins valable, au mme titre que le concept de proprit n'existait pas avant l'Homme (et probablement mme pas  ses dbuts alors qu'il tait encore nomade). En l'occurrence, quand Pierre GIRARD parle de propritaire de l'information, j'imagine qu'il parle de proprit intellectuelle, qui (que a te plaise ou non) est un concept ancr dans des pratiques courantes. De mon point de vue, dire qu'une information n'a pas de proprit est, au choix :
- jouer sur les mots: tu te focalises sur le terme plutt que le sens, autrement dit tu ne contredis finalement rien du tout et ta remarque n'a aucun intrt en soi,
- remettre en cause le systme mme de proprit intellectuel : tu n'acceptes pas les brevets, licences, etc., ce qui est un tout autre dbat.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et pour le fait que Google soit une socit californienne :



> Google tant une socit californienne, cela me semblait assez raisonnable de citer le droit amricain plutt que franais.


Oui, sauf qu'on parle l de l'amende de la CNIL, on prend donc une perspective franaise/europenne. Aprs on peut discuter du fait que la CNIL demande  ce que le retrait d'information soit sur tous les domaines et non juste le .fr ou juste via les accs depuis l'UE. Dans tous les cas, on parle l d'informations relatives aux personnes concernes, et non des informations produites par Google, donc on se renvoie encore une fois  l'ide de proprit intellectuelle (tes donnes mdicales par exemple ne peuvent tre fournies sans ton consentement). Donc soit tu remets en cause le systme de proprit intellectuelle dans son ensemble, mais l mme les amricains t'en voudront, soit tu joues sur les mots en disant que les "informations n'ont pas de propritaire".

----------


## secuexpert

> Et pour le fait que Google soit une socit californienne :
> 
> Oui, sauf qu'on parle l de l'amende de la CNIL, on prend donc une perspective franaise/europenne. Aprs on peut discuter du fait que la CNIL demande  ce que le retrait d'information soit sur tous les domaines et non juste le .fr ou juste via les accs depuis l'UE.


Peu importe : le domaine google.fr appartient  une socit californienne. Mme consult depuis la f-rance. 




> Dans tous les cas, on parle l d'informations relatives aux personnes concernes, et non des informations produites par Google,


Des informations centralises et prsentes par Google.

Et on ne parle pas non plus forcment d'informations "produites" en f-rance.




> donc on se renvoie encore une fois  l'ide de proprit intellectuelle (tes donnes mdicales par exemple ne peuvent tre fournies sans ton consentement). Donc soit tu remets en cause le systme de proprit intellectuelle dans son ensemble, mais l mme les amricains t'en voudront, soit tu joues sur les mots en disant que les "informations n'ont pas de propritaire".


Les donnes mdicales ne sont pas du tout la proprit du patient. (Et je crois qu'il ne peut mme autoriser  quelqu'un  les publier.)

Je ne joue pas sur les mots. Les informations n'ont pas de propritaire.

----------


## secuexpert

> Voila  et comme il fait son propre tri selon ses propres critres ... on en arrive au cur du problme. Non seulement le rsultat de la recherche n'est pas forcment pertinent, mais Google vit (grassement) des informations des autres.


Si les rsultats de recherches ne te paraissent pas assez pertinents, rien ne t'empche d'essayer un autre moteur de recherche.

Et si les responsables des sites n'ont pas envie qu'ils soient indexs, ils n'ont qu' interdire  Google de le faire.




> Si encore il le faisait discrtement, je pense que a passerait, mais il le fait au grand jour  renfort d'optimisation fiscale par dessus le march.


Qu'est-ce que les Etats font pour Google?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Une question, secuexpert, que cherches-tu  exprimer en crivant "f-rance" ?

----------


## secuexpert

> Il va falloir dtailler un peu plus, parce que l tu remets en cause une dfinition commune tout de mme : si on parle de proprit intellectuelle, il y a une raison.


Oui, il y a une raison : *le confusionnisme*. Il s'agit de faire croire la soi-disant proprit intellectuelle est la gnralisation de la proprit est donc aussi lgitime. 

Ne t'inquite pas : tu n'es pas le seul  tomber dans le panneau.

C'est trange parce que tu m'as l'air de quelqu'un d'intelligent, et pourtant tu ne remarques pas que la vraie proprit n'est pas limite dans le temps et que le copyright a une limite arbitraire souvent modifie, et les brevets une autre limites et les COV une autre limite, et que le droit des marques obit  d'autres rgles encore.




> Le fait que a soit un concept plus rcent que l'ide de proprit matrielle


Donc c'est bien un concept distinct et pas l'application d'un concept existant  un objet nouveau, comme l'application du concept de vol  l'lectricit, qui ne ncessitait pas une nouvelle loi mme si les juristes idiots ont prtendu le contraire.

Et la vraie proprit n'est pas seulement la proprit d'objets matriels, *on peut tre propritaires d'une socit, de parts de socits, de fonds, d'obligations, parfois de licences cessibles* (voir le cas un peu limite des licences de taxi). Un artisan propritaire d'un fond de commerce n'est pas seulement propritaire d'un local et d'outils. Des notaires peuvent tre propritaire d'une tude, qui n'est pas seulement un fond de commerce.

Tu as l'air de confondre proprit non intellectuelle et proprit tangible. Il y a des avoirs intangibles.

*Tu crois avoir une proprit intellectuelle sur ton compte en banque?* 

Il me semble vident que tu n'as jamais rflchi srieusement  tout cela.




> ne le rends pas moins valable, au mme titre que le concept de proprit n'existait pas avant l'Homme (et probablement mme pas  ses dbuts alors qu'il tait encore nomade). En l'occurrence, quand Pierre GIRARD parle de propritaire de l'information, j'imagine qu'il parle de proprit intellectuelle, qui (que a te plaise ou non) est un concept ancr dans des pratiques courantes. De mon point de vue, dire qu'une information n'a pas de proprit est, au choix :
> - jouer sur les mots: tu te focalises sur le terme plutt que le sens, autrement dit tu ne contredis finalement rien du tout et ta remarque n'a aucun intrt en soi,
> - remettre en cause le systme mme de proprit intellectuel : tu n'acceptes pas les brevets, licences, etc., ce qui est un tout autre dbat.


Non, encore une fois la soi-disant proprit intellectuelle ne s'applique pas de pures informations.

Si c'est une simple application (ou gnralisation) de la proprit matrielle, pourquoi avoir des lois diffrentes?

Et elle n'a rien de commun avec la vraie proprit, qui n'est en aucun cas limit  la proprit de bien matriels.

----------


## secuexpert

> Une question, secuexpert, que cherches-tu  exprimer en crivant "f-rance" ?


Tu ne trouves qu'il y a quelque chose de malsain, de rance, dans ce pays?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Tu ne trouves qu'il y a quelque chose de malsain, de rance, dans ce pays?


Tu peux me citer un seul pays qui n'ait rien  corriger ? Ce que je trouve de plus malsain est d'associer une image dgradante au nom "France" plutt qu'aux personnes qui en sont  l'origine. La "France" n'a rien fait, c'est un concept abstrait auquel certaines personnes sont associes, que ce soit volontaire ou non. En dgradant directement ce concept, tu critiques l'ensemble de ces personnes, pas juste celles qui le "mriteraient". C'est une gnralisation abusive qui fait passer tout ce qui serait franais comme pourri, au mme titre que le racisme et autres extrmismes. a je trouve que c'est malsain.




> Oui, il y a une raison : *le confusionnisme*. Il s'agit de faire croire la soi-disant proprit intellectuelle est la gnralisation de la proprit est donc aussi lgitime.


Tu m'excuseras, mais la proprit "de base" n'est pas plus lgitime : la Nature n'a pas de notion de proprit, c'est  celui qui saura garder possession de l'objet. La proprit est venue, de souvenir, avec la sdentarisation des peuples. C'est donc un concept assez vieux mais qui visait  mettre en place des rgles de socit, o celui qui dtient l'objet n'a pas  craindre qu'il lui soit retir par son voisin. Cette notion s'est bien entendue vue prise en compte quand on en est arriv  mettre en place des textes lgaux, que ce soit des contrats de proprit ou des textes de loi.

A contrario, la notion de proprit intellectuelle a t dveloppe pour faire face aux processus plus rcents de cration/innovation : si les ides ne sont pas protges, n'importe qui peut la copier pour en profiter  ta place. En l'occurrence, si tu vas voir quelqu'un pour lui demander un financement pour mettre en place ton ide, il te faut bien la lui donner pour qu'il accepte de te financer, il ne va pas te financer juste parce que tu as soit-disant une super  laquelle personne n'a pens. Le fait d'avoir une notion de proprit sur les ides est ce qui permet d'en parler tout en s'assurant qu'on en reste le "propritaire". La proprit intellectuelle suit donc le mme processus que la proprit matrielle : on donne  une personne des droits sur la chose, de faon  ce qu'il puisse en profiter comme bon lui semble. C'est en ce sens que les deux notions sont en rapport avec une proprit.




> Ne t'inquite pas : tu n'es pas le seul  tomber dans le panneau.


Et sur quelle base est-ce que la notion de proprit intellectuelle est une arnaque, ou que sais-je qui justifie qu'on "tombe dans le panneau" ?




> tu ne remarques pas que la vraie proprit n'est pas limite dans le temps et que le copyright a une limite arbitraire souvent modifie, et les brevets une autre limites et les COV une autre limite, et que le droit des marques obit  d'autres rgles encore.


Et alors ? Le concept tant beaucoup plus jeune, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'tonnant. On en est encore  essayer de donner une forme au concept de proprit intellectuelle : faut pas oublier que a ne fait que quelques annes qu'on entend parler de licences open source de manire gnrale, auparavant la notion de proprit intellectuelle tait avant tout du ressort des industriels. Et il y a probablement encore du chemin, je vois notamment les chercheurs en train d'emboter le pas pour revoir le processus de publication de leurs articles (plutt que de passer par des journaux, qui sont longs et chers, entre autres).

Donc non, qu'il y ait des diffrences ne me surprend pas. Mais la motivation tant la mme que celle de la proprit matrielle, je ne vois pas pourquoi s'interdire d'appeler cela une proprit.




> Le fait que a soit un concept plus rcent que l'ide de proprit matrielle
> 			
> 		
> 
> Donc c'est bien un concept distinct et pas l'application d'un concept existant  un objet nouveau, comme l'application du concept de vol  l'lectricit, qui ne ncessitait pas une nouvelle loi mme si les juristes idiots ont prtendu le contraire.


Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait que ce soit plus rcent en fait ncessairement un concept compltement diffrent.




> Et la vraie proprit n'est pas seulement la proprit d'objets matriels, *on peut tre propritaires d'une socit, de parts de socits, de fonds, d'obligations, parfois de licences cessibles* (voir le cas un peu limite des licences de taxi). Un artisan propritaire d'un fond de commerce n'est pas seulement propritaire d'un local et d'outils. Des notaires peuvent tre propritaire d'une tude, qui n'est pas seulement un fond de commerce.
> 
> Tu as l'air de confondre proprit non intellectuelle et proprit tangible. Il y a des avoirs intangibles.


Je ne confonds pas, j'en suis bien conscient, mais le matriel reste l'exemple le plus intuitif. Et quand on ne sait pas si on a affaire  quelqu'un qui raconte ce qui lui passe par la tte ou  quelqu'un qui a franchement rflchit  la question, mieux vaut privilgier ce qui reste intuitif. En l'occurrence, le style complotiste de ton "confusionnisme" me donne plus l'impression du premier que du second.




> *Tu crois avoir une proprit intellectuelle sur ton compte en banque?*


Pourquoi le compte en banque ? C'est pas moi qui ait cr le compte, je l'ai souscrit  ma banque, et ce n'est pas moi non plus qui ait cr les chiffres qui y sont, ce ne sont que des critures financires qui permettent de tenir  jour des comptes. Aprs, si tu parles de la proprit de l'argent, c'est encore un tout autre dbat, car c'est la banque mettrice de monnaie qui en est propritaire, et non celui qui en dispose. En bref, aucun rapport entre compte bancaire et proprit intellectuelle.




> Il me semble vident que tu n'as jamais rflchi srieusement  tout cela.


Ben c'est l'occasion, tu me diras. J'ai dj lu des articles Wikipdia en pagaille, des textes de loi, lu des discussions sur plusieurs forums, franais comme anglais, suivi des cours sur les brevets dans mon cole d'ingnieur et j'en suis un autre dans mon universit en ce moment, j'ai rflchit longuement  quelle licence open source utiliser pour mes codes, j'ai assist  des sminaires sur les licences Creative Commons (on nous demande d'en utiliser une pour nos thses), c'est aussi un sujet important quand tu fais de la recherche (tu ne peux pas publier tout et n'importe quoi)... Alors oui, j'imagine que d'autres ont pu y rflchir plus srieusement encore que moi, mais je t'avouerai que je n'en vois pas souvent.

En tout cas, ce serait bien que la discussion ne soit pas du style "laisse moi t'apprendre la Vrit, jeune padawan". Tu sembles avoir tes ides, et a j'ai rien contre, mais si c'est pour me dire que je suis "tomb dans le panneau" ou que je dis n'importe quoi, c'est mal parti.




> Non, encore une fois la soi-disant proprit intellectuelle ne s'applique pas de pures informations.


Donc tu jouais bien sur le terme. En l'occurrence, je pense que Pierre parle de donnes, et non d'information (donnes mises en relation) ni de connaissances (informations mise en contexte), si on veut vraiment tre prcis.




> Si c'est une simple application (ou gnralisation) de la proprit matrielle, pourquoi avoir des lois diffrentes?


Le principe mme d'une gnralisation est que certaines proprits du cas spcifique ne s'appliquent pas tout le temps. En l'occurrence, on retrouve la notion de propritaire, d'objet de la proprit, et de possibilit de jouir de l'objet. Les dtails de mise en uvre peuvent varier, mais les proprits principales sont l. L'un n'est pas la gnralisation de l'autre, les deux sont des cas particuliers d'une notion plus gnrale de proprit.




> Et elle n'a rien de commun avec la vraie proprit, qui n'est en aucun cas limit  la proprit de bien matriels.


Je viens d'en donner 3 proprits communes.

----------


## secuexpert

> Tu peux me citer un seul pays qui n'ait rien  corriger ?


Ce n'est pas la question. Les messages envoys en boucle dans les mdias sont  vomir, par exemple les attaques contre Google, les critiques de la condamnation d'une banque franaise aux USA, etc. Le discours immonde est la norme chez les pseudo-lites.




> Tu m'excuseras, mais la proprit "de base" n'est pas plus lgitime : la Nature n'a pas de notion de proprit,


Ni de lois si on va par l. Pour toi les droits de l'homme n'ont rien de lgitime?




> c'est  celui qui saura garder possession de l'objet. La proprit est venue, de souvenir, avec la sdentarisation des peuples. C'est donc un concept assez vieux mais qui visait  mettre en place des rgles de socit, o celui qui dtient l'objet n'a pas  craindre qu'il lui soit retir par son voisin.


Celui qui investi son temps pour trouver ou fabriquer un objet a le droit de la garder. Cela me parait assez naturel.




> Cette notion s'est bien entendue vue prise en compte quand on en est arriv  mettre en place des textes lgaux, que ce soit des contrats de proprit ou des textes de loi.
> 
> A contrario, la notion de proprit intellectuelle a t dveloppe pour faire face aux processus plus rcents de cration/innovation : si les ides ne sont pas protges, n'importe qui peut la copier pour en profiter  ta place.


Prcisment, c'est un nouveau concept qui a t dvelopp pour faire face  un problme nouveau, ce n'est pas la transposition de la proprit d'un objet. La justification est utilitaire et ce n'est pas un droit fondamental.




> En l'occurrence, si tu vas voir quelqu'un pour lui demander un financement pour mettre en place ton ide, il te faut bien la lui donner pour qu'il accepte de te financer, il ne va pas te financer juste parce que tu as soit-disant une super  laquelle personne n'a pens.


On pourrait imaginer qu'avant de lui expliquer il signe un contrat qui lui interdit de l'exploiter ou de la transmettre.




> Le fait d'avoir une notion de proprit sur les ides est ce qui permet d'en parler tout en s'assurant qu'on en reste le "propritaire".


Ce n'est pas si simple. En fait les principes de la soi-disant proprit intellectuelle sont aussi divers et complexes que la vraie proprit est simple et uniforme.




> La proprit intellectuelle suit donc le mme processus que la proprit matrielle : on donne  une personne des droits sur la chose, de faon  ce qu'il puisse en profiter comme bon lui semble. C'est en ce sens que les deux notions sont en rapport avec une proprit.


Mais tu ne peux pas dfinir cette "chose" simplement. Et la proprit intellectuelle n'est pas ncessaire pour profiter d'une ide, *mais pour interdire aux autres d'en profiter.*




> Et sur quelle base est-ce que la notion de proprit intellectuelle est une arnaque, ou que sais-je qui justifie qu'on "tombe dans le panneau" ?


On prend un mot et on lui donne un sens nouveau; on fait passer celui qui fait des copies non autorises pour un "voleur".

Comme le terme "contrefaon" qui signifie deux choses opposes.




> Et alors ? Le concept tant beaucoup plus jeune, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'tonnant. On en est encore  essayer de donner une forme au concept de proprit intellectuelle : faut pas oublier que a ne fait que quelques annes qu'on entend parler de licences open source de manire gnrale, auparavant la notion de proprit intellectuelle tait avant tout du ressort des industriels.


N'importe quoi!




> Et il y a probablement encore du chemin, je vois notamment les chercheurs en train d'emboter le pas pour revoir le processus de publication de leurs articles (plutt que de passer par des journaux, qui sont longs et chers, entre autres).


Ce n'est pas tant un problme de "proprit" qu'un problme d'usurpation de prestige intellectuelle (qui a-t-il de si prestigieux de publier dans la revue machin plutt que la revue trucmuche) et de soumission des chercheurs  un systme ridicule  cause de l'effet de rseau et peut tre par moutonnerie.

Pour rsumer un peu violemment : la recherche est presque devenu la star'ac.




> Donc non, qu'il y ait des diffrences ne me surprend pas. Mais la motivation tant la mme que celle de la proprit matrielle, je ne vois pas pourquoi s'interdire d'appeler cela une proprit.


Parce que a n'a quasiment rien en commun.




> Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait que ce soit plus rcent en fait ncessairement un concept compltement diffrent.


Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire.




> Je ne confonds pas, j'en suis bien conscient, mais le matriel reste l'exemple le plus intuitif. Et quand on ne sait pas si on a affaire  quelqu'un qui raconte ce qui lui passe par la tte ou  quelqu'un qui a franchement rflchit  la question, mieux vaut privilgier ce qui reste intuitif. En l'occurrence, le style complotiste de ton "confusionnisme" me donne plus l'impression du premier que du second.


L'accusation de complotisme est la non-rponse de celui qui n'a aucune rponse ou n'a pas envie de se fatiguer  en formuler une. Cela correspond  une soumission abjecte  la pense commune.




> Pourquoi le compte en banque ?


Quelle est la nature de la proprit d'un compte en banque?




> C'est pas moi qui ait cr le compte, je l'ai souscrit  ma banque, et ce n'est pas moi non plus qui ait cr les chiffres qui y sont, ce ne sont que des critures financires qui permettent de tenir  jour des comptes. Aprs, si tu parles de la proprit de l'argent, c'est encore un tout autre dbat, car c'est la banque mettrice de monnaie qui en est propritaire, et non celui qui en dispose.


Alors tu es propritaire de quoi?




> Le principe mme d'une gnralisation est que certaines proprits du cas spcifique ne s'appliquent pas tout le temps.


Dans la "gnralisation" du vol de meuble au vol d'lectricit, tu vois des proprits spcifiques notables?




> En l'occurrence, on retrouve la notion de propritaire, d'objet de la proprit, et de possibilit de jouir de l'objet. Les dtails de mise en uvre peuvent varier, mais les proprits principales sont l. L'un n'est pas la gnralisation de l'autre, les deux sont des cas particuliers d'une notion plus gnrale de proprit.
> 
> 
> Je viens d'en donner 3 proprits communes.


Juste lol

Tu joues sur les mots. La proprit relie un propritaire  un objet, allo quoi non mais allo.

Je peux marcher dans la rue, relie :
- moi
- la rue
- jouir de la rue

Donc c'est une relation de proprit?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ni de lois si on va par l. Pour toi les droits de l'homme n'ont rien de lgitime?


 l'inverse, n'y a t'il que les droits de l'Homme qui soit lgitimes ?




> Celui qui investi son temps pour trouver ou fabriquer un objet a le droit de la garder. Cela me parait assez naturel.


La garder ? C'est tout ? Garder pour garder n'a aucun intrt. Tout l'intrt est de pouvoir jouir de l'objet en question. Je reformulerai donc ta phrase en "Celui qui investi son temps pour trouver ou fabriquer un objet a le droit d'en jouir comme bon lui semble. Cela me parait assez naturel.", ce qui amne naturellement  "Celui qui investi son temps pour concevoir un objet a le droit d'en jouir comme bon lui semble. Cela me parait assez naturel.". Les briques de base sont les mme.




> Prcisment, c'est un nouveau concept qui a t dvelopp pour faire face  un problme nouveau, ce n'est pas la transposition de la proprit d'un objet. La justification est utilitaire et ce n'est pas un droit fondamental.


Charte des droits fondamentaux de l'Union europenne :



> Article  17
> Droit  de  proprit
> 
> 1. Toute  personne  a  le  droit  de  jouir  de  la  proprit  des  biens  qu'elle  a  acquis  lgalement,  de  les
> utiliser,  d'en  disposer  et  de  les  lguer.  Nul  ne  peut  tre  priv  de  sa  proprit,  si  ce  n'est  pour  cause
> d'utilit  publique,  dans  des  cas  et  conditions  prvus  par  une  loi  et  moyennant  en  temps  utile  une  juste
> indemnit  pour  sa  perte.  L'usage  des  biens  peut  tre  rglement  par  la  loi  dans  la  mesure  ncessaire  
> l'intrt  gnral.
> 
> 2. La  proprit  intellectuelle  est  protge.


On va y arriver. {^_^}




> On pourrait imaginer qu'avant de lui expliquer il signe un contrat qui lui interdit de l'exploiter ou de la transmettre.


Va donc rdiger un contrat prcis et contraignant sur une chose que tu n'as pas encore divulgue. Il te faudrait l'inclure dans le contrat, ce qui revient  la dvoile et n'a donc aucun intrt. Si tu ne le fais pas, comment prouveras tu que l'ide qu'il a exploit/transmise est bien ton ide, et donc qu'il a rompu ton contrat ?




> Ce n'est pas si simple. En fait les principes de la soi-disant proprit intellectuelle sont aussi divers et complexes que la vraie proprit est simple et uniforme.


Va voir le code civil. Le livre 2, sur les biens et modifications de proprit, c'est 195 articles (516-710), mais tu me diras que a couvre d'autres choses que la proprit en elle-mme. Le livre 3 se concentre sur les diffrentes manires dont on acquiert la proprit. Celui-l c'est 1568 articles (711-2278). Je t'avouerai que je ne les ai pas compt, j'ai juste calcul la diffrence, mais il y a des articles qui ont saut. Il n'en reste pas moins que je doute que a divise ne serait-ce que par 2 ces valeurs. Alors tu m'excuseras, mais avec plus de 1000 articles sur le sujet, je doute qu'on puisse parler d'une notion "simple et homogne". Aprs, tu pourras me dire que la proprit intellectuelle a son propre code donc c'est forcment diffrent, mais ce serait du mme acabit que dire que le commerce ou l'artisanat n'ont rien  voir avec le travail, car eux aussi ont leur propre code.




> Mais tu ne peux pas dfinir cette "chose" simplement. Et la proprit intellectuelle n'est pas ncessaire pour profiter d'une ide, *mais pour interdire aux autres d'en profiter.*


La proprit n'est pas ncessaire pour profiter d'une chose, mais pour interdire aux autres d'en profiter : ta maison t'appartiens donc je n'ai pas le droit de venir faire comme chez moi, ton pommier t'appartiens donc je n'ai pas le droit de venir me servir, etc. Sans la notion de proprit, je pourrais faire tout a sans que tu ne puisses te plaindre.




> On prend un mot et on lui donne un sens nouveau; on fait passer celui qui fait des copies non autorises pour un "voleur".
> 
> Comme le terme "contrefaon" qui signifie deux choses opposes.


J'ai pas bien compris ce que tu voulais dire par l. Ce que j'observe, c'est que d'un point de vue lgal, on parle de vol pour tout ce qui est proprit non-intellectuelle, et de contrefaon pour la proprit intellectuelle. Mais en pratique, rares sont les gens qui parlent de contrefaon : la premire chose qu'on te sort c'est que "c'est du vol". Lgalement c'est faux, mais en pratique rares sont ceux qui font la diffrence entre les deux. Donc ce que j'en dduis, c'est que ces deux notions sont, au contraire de ce que tu affirmes, fortement lis dans l'inconscient collectif. Il n'y a d'ailleurs mme pas besoin de parler de "proprit intellectuelle" pour que les gens se disent que c'est du vol : le fait que quelqu'un se fasse recopier son ide se fait taxer immdiatement de vol, ce qui montre qu'on s'appuie bien sur une notion commune (pas forcment identique, mais assez similaire pour faire l'amalgame). Mais d'un point de vue lgal, le vol impliquant soustraction du bien, il aura fallu introduire un concept de contrefaon pour parler de copie.




> N'importe quoi!


Et si tu donnais une meilleure explication, dire d'tre productif ?




> Ce n'est pas tant un problme de "proprit" qu'un problme d'usurpation de prestige intellectuelle (qui a-t-il de si prestigieux de publier dans la revue machin plutt que la revue trucmuche) et de soumission des chercheurs  un systme ridicule  cause de l'effet de rseau et peut tre par moutonnerie.
> 
> Pour rsumer un peu violemment : la recherche est presque devenu la star'ac.


Dans la recherche, dsol de te l'apprendre, il ne s'agit pas juste de publier, mais de se faire aussi valuer par nos pairs pour montrer qu'on ne dit pas n'importe quoi justement. N'importe qui peu publier n'importe quoi ( peu prs), et a c'est du  la libert d'expression, mais la recherche ne se limite pas  dire des trucs, il faut aussi les valuer, les critiquer, les raffiner, etc. Car les futurs chercheurs doivent pouvoir s'appuyer dessus pour faire leurs propres travaux. Et pour cela, il faut que l'information circule, que ceux qui savent disent  ceux qui ne savent pas les points faibles et comment les amliorer. C'est ce qu'on appelle le _peer review_ (revue par les pairs). Du fait de l'histoire, ce genre de processus s'est vu centralis au niveau des journaux et, si au jour d'aujourd'hui beaucoup critiquent l'organisation et les contraintes actuelles du processus de publication, personne (ou trs peu) ne remet en cause l'ide du _peer review_. L'ide est d'obtenir un gage de qualit.

Mais ce dont je parle est tout autre : le fait est que les chercheurs fournissent leurs travaux aux journaux pour les faire publier, mais ces journaux demandent de fortes rtributions pour en donner l'accs. Or, lgalement parlant, les journaux nous lient par des contrats qui leurs donnent les droits exclusifs de distribution, empchant les auteurs de distribuer leurs travaux ailleurs. C'est en ce sens que l'ide de proprit refait surface : pourquoi devrions-nous accepter que d'autres jouissent du fruit de nos travaux alors que c'est nous qui avons passer le plus de temps  travailler dessus ?




> L'accusation de complotisme est la non-rponse de celui qui n'a aucune rponse ou n'a pas envie de se fatiguer  en formuler une. Cela correspond  une soumission abjecte  la pense commune.


Parce que dire "N'importe quoi !" ou "ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire" sans plus de dtails ou "c'est une non-rponse" est mieux peut tre ? D'autant plus que tu te focalises sur le terme complotiste alors que celui-ci n'est l qu'en annexe pour motiver mon ressenti. Ce n'est pas comme si j'avais dit que ton discours complotiste ne mrite pas de rponse : j'en donne une, mais a ne m'empche pas de souligner le caractre complotiste de ton discours. Toi, de ton ct, tu te contentes de dire ce que tu penses en l'annonant comme des faits inbranlables. J'apprcierais que tu apportes des vidences qui supportent ce que tu avances, et non de simples ressentis persos.




> Quelle est la nature de la proprit d'un compte en banque?
> [...]
> 
> Alors tu es propritaire de quoi?


Question trs pertinente, mais comme a se rattacherait  une proprit non-intellectuelle je ne suis pas sr que a t'avancerait dans ton argumentaire. Si tu veux t'y risquer, je te laisse lancer la discussion.




> Dans la "gnralisation" du vol de meuble au vol d'lectricit, tu vois des proprits spcifiques notables?


Tu parles de proprits spcifiques  une gnralisation ce qui est contradictoire. Par ailleurs je ne vois pas de gnralisation, mais 2 cas spcifiques de vol. Donc je vois pas ce que tu veux dire.




> Juste lol
> 
> Tu joues sur les mots. La proprit relie un propritaire  un objet, allo quoi non mais allo.
> 
> Je peux marcher dans la rue, relie :
> - moi
> - la rue
> - jouir de la rue
> 
> Donc c'est une relation de proprit?


Mes choix ne sont peut-tre pas les bons pour dfinir exactement une notion de proprit, mais face  quelqu'un qui dit que a n'a rien  voir, je n'avais pas besoin de plus pour dmontrer le contraire. Alors tentons de raffiner : l'ide de propritaire est d'tre celui qui dcide de comment jouir du bien, et non simplement de faire partie de ceux qui peuvent en jouir (on peut prter et louer, on peut donc jouir sans tre propritaire). La rue est publique, tout le monde peut en jouir, mais aucune de ces personnes n'a le droit d'interdire un autre d'en jouir, aucune n'en est donc propritaire. a te va mieux ? Si oui, et bien la proprit intellectuelle c'est pareil : c'est l'auteur qui dcide de ce qui peut tre ou ne pas tre fait de son travail.

----------


## secuexpert

> l'inverse, n'y a t'il que les droits de l'Homme qui soit lgitimes ?


Les autres droits ne sont pas aussi indiscutables. 

Faire passer un droit qui a une justification utilitaire pour un droit naturel est une fraude, du confusionniste.




> La garder ? C'est tout ? Garder pour garder n'a aucun intrt. Tout l'intrt est de pouvoir jouir de l'objet en question.


Oui oui bien sr, il ne s'agit pas juste de garder un objet juste pour se dire qu'on le garde!




> Je reformulerai donc ta phrase en "Celui qui investi son temps pour trouver ou fabriquer un objet a le droit d'en jouir comme bon lui semble. Cela me parait assez naturel.", ce qui amne naturellement  "Celui qui investi son temps pour concevoir un objet a le droit d'en jouir comme bon lui semble. Cela me parait assez naturel.". Les briques de base sont les mme.


Oui mais *les effets sont opposs*. La soi-disant proprit intellectuelle vise  *interdire* quelqu'un d'autre de faire la mme chose que celle que tu fais!!!! La vraie proprit vise  permettre  quelqu'un de faire ce qu'il veut de son objet sans limiter la libert des autres.

*La soi-disant proprit intellectuelle viole les droits fondamentaux des autres.*




> Charte des droits fondamentaux de l'Union europenne :


Du charabia! Encore une charte  la noix!




> La proprit n'est pas ncessaire pour profiter d'une chose, mais pour interdire aux autres d'en profiter : ta maison t'appartiens donc je n'ai pas le droit de venir faire comme chez moi, ton pommier t'appartiens donc je n'ai pas le droit de venir me servir, etc. Sans la notion de proprit, je pourrais faire tout a sans que tu ne puisses te plaindre.


N'importe quoi.

La proprit n'interdit pas autres de profiter.




> J'ai pas bien compris ce que tu voulais dire par l. Ce que j'observe, c'est que d'un point de vue lgal, on parle de vol pour tout ce qui est proprit non-intellectuelle, et de contrefaon pour la proprit intellectuelle.


La soi-disant proprit intellectuelle mlange des choses diffrentes. Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la protection d'une marque dpose, d'un brevet, d'un modle ou brevet de design, d'une chanson... Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la copie conforme d'un tube de Rihanna et une pilule de la couleur et de la texture d'un vritable mdicament mais ne contenant pas les mme molcules.




> Donc ce que j'en dduis, c'est que ces deux notions sont, *au contraire de ce que tu affirmes*, fortement lis dans l'inconscient collectif.


C'est exactement ce que je dis!!!!

Et c'est prcisment le rsultat du *confusionnisme* que je dnonce!!!! Tu ne peux pas faire abstraction de dcennies de bourrage de crne dans les mdias, y compris dans le chartes et autres documents juridiques!!!!!!




> Il n'y a d'ailleurs mme pas besoin de parler de "proprit intellectuelle" pour que les gens se disent que c'est du vol : le fait que quelqu'un se fasse recopier son ide se fait taxer immdiatement de vol, ce qui montre qu'on s'appuie bien sur une notion commune (pas forcment identique, mais assez similaire pour faire l'amalgame).


Mais *rien ne permet d'affirmer qu'il y a eu copie*, justement. C'est tout le problme. Le fait que tu n'y ai jamais rflchi est quand mme assez hallucinant. Encore plus pour un chercheur.




> Mais d'un point de vue lgal, le vol impliquant soustraction du bien, il aura fallu introduire un concept de contrefaon pour parler de copie.


Pour parler aussi bien de copie conforme (bit  bit), d'imitation mal faite, ou d'objet vaguement ressemblant (par exemple un smartphone rectangulaire est une "contrefaon" d'un autre smartphone parce que les deux sont noirs  bords arrondis)...

Le confusionnisme est l'arme du totalitarisme. Qu'un chercheur ne voit pas a....




> Dans la recherche, dsol de te l'apprendre, il ne s'agit pas juste de publier, mais de se faire aussi valuer par nos pairs pour montrer qu'on ne dit pas n'importe quoi justement. N'importe qui peu publier n'importe quoi ( peu prs), et a c'est du  la libert d'expression, mais la recherche ne se limite pas  dire des trucs, il faut aussi les valuer, les critiquer, les raffiner, etc. Car les futurs chercheurs doivent pouvoir s'appuyer dessus pour faire leurs propres travaux. Et pour cela, il faut que l'information circule, que ceux qui savent disent  ceux qui ne savent pas les points faibles et comment les amliorer. C'est ce qu'on appelle le _peer review_ (revue par les pairs). Du fait de l'histoire, ce genre de processus s'est vu centralis au niveau des journaux et, si au jour d'aujourd'hui beaucoup critiquent l'organisation et les contraintes actuelles du processus de publication, personne (ou trs peu) ne remet en cause l'ide du _peer review_. L'ide est d'obtenir un gage de qualit.


Parce que tu crois que les gens y croient encore? Dsol de te l'apprendre, mais a ne prend plus.

La blague du contrle par les pairs ne fait mme plus rire, depuis longtemps. On a vu trop du publications qu'un gosse de 10 ans n'accepterait pas.

Beaucoup de gens remettent en cause TOUT le systme de filtrage et de publication actuel, et pas seulement ses excs les plus grotesques.




> Mais ce dont je parle est tout autre : le fait est que les chercheurs fournissent leurs travaux aux journaux pour les faire publier, mais ces journaux demandent de fortes rtributions pour en donner l'accs. Or, lgalement parlant, les journaux nous lient par des contrats qui leurs donnent les droits exclusifs de distribution, empchant les auteurs de distribuer leurs travaux ailleurs. C'est en ce sens que l'ide de proprit refait surface : pourquoi devrions-nous accepter que d'autres jouissent du fruit de nos travaux alors que c'est nous qui avons passer le plus de temps  travailler dessus ?


Parce que les chercheurs sont des moutons?

Je ne vois pas d'autre explications!

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Les autres droits ne sont pas aussi indiscutables.
> 
> Faire passer un droit qui a une justification utilitaire pour un droit naturel est une fraude, du confusionniste.


Fait attention avec la notion de droit naturel, a a plusieurs interprtations. Par ailleurs, pour ma part aucun droit n'est "naturel". Je vais probablement me rcuprer des moins, mais que ce soit des droits fondamentaux ou de simples rglements, dans tous les cas ce ne sont que des valeurs sociales : y'en a pas une plus ou moins discutables que l'autre. La diffrence majeure entre un droit fondamental et une loi ou un rglement, c'est la souplesse d'interprtation. La loi apporte des prcisions  la constitution sans la remettre en cause, et ainsi de suite pour chaque niveau en dessous. Par exemple la constitution pose la notion de proprit, mais c'est dans les diffrents codes qu'on en donnera les dtails.

C'est ce ct dtaill qui rend la loi (ou tout niveau infrieur) "plus discutable" en apparence. Tu trouveras a dans n'importe quelle discussion : prend 2 personnes qui s'entendent, fait les discuter sur un sujet qu'elles partagent, puis fait avancer la discussion en entrant dans les dtails. Tu trouveras trs souvent un point de conflit. Tu peux voir a comme un principe gnral indiscutable et des dtails discutables, mais comme un principe n'a aucun intrt si on ne le met pas en uvre, ce qui ne peut tre fait sans entrer dans les dtails, moi je prfre voir a comme deux ides diffrentes (qui regroupent principes et dtails ensemble) qui en ont juste suffisamment en commun pour qu'on ne dcle pas le conflit avant un certain niveau. En ce sens, le principe gnral n'est pas indiscutable, il est juste suffisamment flou pour que chacun puisse y trouver ce qu'il veut. Le diable est dans les dtails comme on dit.




> Oui mais *les effets sont opposs*. La soi-disant proprit intellectuelle vise  *interdire* quelqu'un d'autre de faire la mme chose que celle que tu fais!!!! La vraie proprit vise  permettre  quelqu'un de faire ce qu'il veut de son objet sans limiter la libert des autres.
> 
> *La soi-disant proprit intellectuelle viole les droits fondamentaux des autres.*


Absolument pas : de la mme manire que ta proprit sur ton tlphone empche n'importe qui de faire ce qu'il veut de ton tlphone, mais n'interdit  personne de faire ce qu'il veut de son tlphone, la proprit intellectuelle empche n'importe qui de faire ce qu'il veut de ton ide, mais n'interdit  personne de faire ce qu'il veut de son ide. L o je pense que tu veux mettre le doigt, c'est que tu dfinis l'ide de X comme tant ce que X a en tte, alors que non, la proprit intellectuelle se base sur un concept bien plus impersonnel qui est la concrtisation d'une ide. Tu peux avoir toutes les ides que tu veux, ce qui importe ce n'est pas ce qui se passe dans ta tte, mais ce qui se concrtise, car c'est a qui aura un effet. Personne ne t'interdit "d'avoir la mme ide", ce serait un comble d'ailleurs car a irait  l'encontre de la libert de pense. L'interdiction se passe sur la concrtisation de cette ide.




> Du charabia! Encore une charte  la noix!


Ah ben forcment, s'il faut que ce soit certifi secuexpert pour que ce soit valable, on pourra sortir tous les arguments qu'on veux a n'aura aucune valeur. C'est pas comme a que tu seras convaincant, autant te le dire tout de suite. Tu peux avoir ton opinion, mais si c'est pour qualifier tout et n'importe quoi de sans valeur selon ce que a t'arrange, tout ce que tu gagneras c'est d'avoir le dernier mot car tu seras le dernier  apporter le moindre crdit  ce que tu affirmes.




> N'importe quoi.
> 
> La proprit n'interdit pas autres de profiter.


Dans un sens strict, non. Mais la proprit intellectuelle non plus : les licences open source en sont l'exemple parfait.




> La soi-disant proprit intellectuelle mlange des choses diffrentes. Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la protection d'une marque dpose, d'un brevet, d'un modle ou brevet de design, d'une chanson... Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la copie conforme d'un tube de Rihanna et une pilule de la couleur et de la texture d'un vritable mdicament mais ne contenant pas les mme molcules.


Et il n'y a aucun rapport entre une pomme et une maison... je pense qu'encore une fois j'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire, sinon c'est que tu t'es fortemment emml les pinceaux.




> C'est exactement ce que je dis!!!!
> 
> Et c'est prcisment le rsultat du *confusionnisme* que je dnonce!!!! Tu ne peux pas faire abstraction de dcennies de bourrage de crne dans les mdias, y compris dans le chartes et autres documents juridiques!!!!!!


C'est tout l'inverse : on parle tellement peu de la proprit intellectuelle que tout le monde l'associe  la notion de vol. Le fait qu'on voit sur des DVD que la copie c'est le vol, ce n'est pas la source, c'est une consquence. L'ide de se faire "voler" son ide existe depuis des lustres, les brevets et droits d'auteurs ne sont que des outils lgaux dessins pour y pallier. Au mme titre que la proprit matrielle. Ce sont des normes mises en place pour rpondre  l'effet "ls" que les personnes ressentent.

Ce n'est pas du confusionnisme, o tu aurais une vision claire de la chose alors que la masse serait confus, mais toi qui est confus. Tu t'accroche  une notion de proprit qui se limite aux proprits non intellectuelles et part du principe que tout ce qui en sort ne peut pas tre qualifi de proprit, alors que la tendance naturelle des gens est de mettre tout a dans le mme panier, justifiant ainsi qu'on les qualifie par le mme terme. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on appelle la proprit intellectuelle "proprit" que les gens font l'amalgame avec le vol, c'est parce que les gens font naturellement cet amalgame qu'on lui a donn un nom similaire.




> Mais *rien ne permet d'affirmer qu'il y a eu copie*, justement. C'est tout le problme. Le fait que tu n'y ai jamais rflchi est quand mme assez hallucinant. Encore plus pour un chercheur.


Tu ne peux affirmer qu'il y a eu vol que si tu prouves que l'objet (matriel ou non) t'appartiens. De la mme manire, tu ne peux affirmer qu'il y a copie que si tu prouves que tu as eu l'ide avant. On pourra toujours discuter de l'intention du voleur/copieur, mais a ne fait pas partie des arguments lgaux. De la mme manire qu'il ne s'agit pas de savoir ou non qu'un objet appartienne  quelqu'un pour parler de vol, il ne s'agit pas de savoir ou non qu'une ide a t trouve par quelqu'un d'autre pour parler de copie. Et c'est pour a que de la mme manire qu'une solution  l'amiable au vol est de rendre l'objet vol, une solution  l'amiable  la copie est d'arrter sa production.

J'y ai rflchit, et pas uniquement parce que je suis chercheur : je suis un anarchiste. Mais c'est une chose d'avoir ses convictions, et c'en est une autre que de les imposer aux autres. En l'tat, la tendance commune est de donner la paternit au premier qui trouve l'ide, le suivant devra innover. Que cela te plaise ou non. Tu peux le remettre en cause, tenter de convaincre les gens que ce n'est pas une "bonne" chose, mais pas clamer que ceux qui disent le contraire disent n'importe quoi, qu'ils n'ont rien compris, que la Nature est comme toi tu dis et pas autrement. Ce n'est pas vraiment de l'orgueil, je ne trouve pas le mot exacte, mais a s'en rapproche (l c'est une haute estime de ses propres valeurs, pas de soi-mme, si quelqu'un trouve le nom je suis preneur).




> Parce que tu crois que les gens y croient encore? Dsol de te l'apprendre, mais a ne prend plus.


C'est au moins le cas pour tous ceux qui font une thse, autrement ils publieraient tout de suite sans mme chercher  se former.




> La blague du contrle par les pairs ne fait mme plus rire, depuis longtemps. On a vu trop du publications qu'un gosse de 10 ans n'accepterait pas.
> 
> Beaucoup de gens remettent en cause TOUT le systme de filtrage et de publication actuel, et pas seulement ses excs les plus grotesques.


Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que c'est une vision tout  fait personnelle mais bien peu reprsentative. En tout cas, pour ce que j'en ai lu et pour ce qu'on a pu voir sur DVP quand on parle de mthode scientifique, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait tant de personnes que a allant dans ton sens. Pourtant, c'est pas faute d'avoir des chercheurs qui participent.

S'il est vrai que beaucoup critiquent le biais inhrent  la recherche de fonds et  la course aux citations, je n'ai pas vu grand monde remettre en cause le _peer review_ en lui-mme, et cela pour une raison toute simple : il faut s'attaquer aux causes, et non aux consquences. On n'augmente pas la qualit des publications en supprimant le _peer review_, on le fait en augmentant la qualit de ce dernier, ce qui passe par moins de pression financire et moins de logique _publish or perish_.




> Parce que les chercheurs sont des moutons?
> 
> Je ne vois pas d'autre explications!


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'en vois pas d'autre qu'il n'y en a pas d'autre. En l'occurrence, une vision du style "ceux qui ne pensent pas comme moi on forcment tort" comme celle que tu prne, c'est prcisment le style de logique bas niveau que n'importe qui peut faire mais que personne n'est capable de justifier. C'est l'argument de facilit. En l'occurrence, tu rptes que je suis intelligent ou que je suis un chercheur, et donc que je devrais avoir la mme position que toi, mais de l'autre ct pour toi les chercheurs sont des moutons. Ce n'est qu'un exemple montrant  quelle point ta conception est mal faite, car bourre de contradiction. Tout comme "c'est pas un droit fondamental" (bing, charte des droits fondamentaux), ou "la proprit fait X" (bing, la proprit intellectuelle aussi).

Tu es incapable de convaincre avec tes arguments (tout comme le montrent les +1/-1 de nos changes) car ils sont cassables avec une facilit dconcertante. Est-ce que a veut dire que les fondements de ta rflexion sont faux ? Pas forcment, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, alors a vient forcment de tes mauvais choix de vocabulaire, qui t'empchent de fournir un raisonnement valide (mais dans les deux cas, a montre ton manque de matrise du sujet). En l'occurrence, je montre rgulirement pourquoi tes termes ne veulent pas dire ce que tu cherches  dire, et je le fais en me basant sur des sources qui ont un minimum d'autorit. Toi, de ton ct, tu te contentes d'affirmer sans preuve ni mme un tant soit peu de support. Donc dsol de le dire, mais les faits montre que, tout au moins dans cette discussion-ci, tu es probablement le seul  penser ce que tu affirmes. Et si tu interprtes cela comme le fait que tout le monde  par toi est brainwash (pour reprendre des termes populaires dans d'autres discussions {^_^}), et bien je m'attends  ce que tu engranges les -1 sur un nombre significatif de discussions de DVP. Pour ainsi dire, il semble que ce soit dj le cas quand je regarde ton historique de messages, on est donc en droit de se demander si tu n'est pas un trolleur, que ce soit intentionnel ou pas. Donc  moins que tu ne mettes de l'eau dans ton vin, je me permettrai  l'avenir d'ignorer tout simplement tes messages si le cur m'en dit (en moinssant, comme beaucoup dj je pense ici).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Mais ??? enfin, "secuexpert" essaye de rflchir sainement ne serait-ce qu'une fois (je confirme les propos de "Matthieu Vergne"). 

Ceux qui rpondent contre toi reoivent systmatiquement 1 "-1" (le -1 de secuexpert probablement) mais ils reoivent 2, 3, 4, 6 ... "+1"
Par contre, tes rponses reoivent systmatiquement 3  7 (voir plus) de "-1" mais ??? pour les "+1"

Alors, comme le disait "Matthieu Vergne", soit tu es dans l'erreur, soit tu t'exprimes tellement mal que personne ne comprend o tu veux en venir. Pour ta gouverne, la copie d'cran que j'ai mis plus haut ne dmontre qu'une seule chose : Google reconnait qu'il garde des informations sur tout ... et qu'il demande  ceux qui utilisent ses services de "signer"  Google une autorisation  le faire en toute lgalit.

Alors : Pourquoi Google se sent-il oblig de faire ce genre de restriction  ses services. C'est pas le fait d'tre amricain, mais le fait de rcolter/vendre des informations personnelles des utilisateurs de services Google  ??? on ne sais mme pas qui. Si j'ai la preuve que Qwant fait la mme chose, je ferais la mme rponse, mme sachant que Qwant n'est pas amricain. Ce qui me dbecte, c'est le vol d'informations prives pour des utilisations commerciales.

D'ailleurs, Google n'est pas le seul dans ce cas : 
Il y a plus de 10 ans, j'avais une imprimante Jet d'encre Canon.J'ai achet des cartouches pour cette imprimante il y a environ 8 ans sur AmazonIl y a 7 ans, j'ai envoy cette merde  la dchterieDepuis, j'ai achet une Laser Brother  la place.
Aujourd'hui, je reois toujours des offres cibles pour des cartouches d'encre Canon (et des cartouches d'encre HP que j'avais avant). Mais aucune offre pour du tonner Brother. Pourquoi ? et bien, c'est simple, je ne suis pass par Amazon ni pour l'imprimante, ni pour les fournitures qui vont avec. Juste pour dire que cette manie de collecter n'importe quoi sur n'importe qui peut tre contre productif.

Je ne suis quasiment plus client Amazon (trop intrusif)Je n'utilise plus les services de Google (trop louches)

Maintenant, si un "spcialiste en scurit" fait une confiance aveugle en ces gens l, c'est son problme (et ses problmes potentiels) pas le mien. Encore une fois, Google a t condamn pour cette pratique, et je considre la justice comme fiable (mme si je ne la trouve pas assez svre dans certains cas).

----------


## Iradrille

> Je ne suis quasiment plus client Amazon (trop intrusif)Je n'utilise plus les services de Google (trop louches)


C'est dommage de devoir en arriver l : Google / Amazon (et les autres) proposent dexcellents services.
Mais ils faut les payer au prix fort ces services... :/

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> C'est dommage de devoir en arriver l : Google / Amazon (et les autres) proposent dexcellents services.
> Mais ils faut les payer au prix fort ces services... :/


Que ce soit pour l'imprimante ou pour le tonner, non seulement je n'ai eu aucun mal  trouver, mais en plus, moins cher que sur Amazon ... mais en plus c'est sans comparaison pour le SAV (local) et cas de panne sur l'imprimante... et aucun SPAM publicitaire sur ces produits. Donc 100% gagnant.

Les services de Google ??? pour moi, c'est juste le moteur de recherche et Qwant me donne 100% satisfaction. En plus, Qwant est intgr  Opera via un Pluggin bien pratique. L aussi, que demander de plus ?

----------


## goomazio

> C'est dommage de devoir en arriver l : Google / Amazon (et les autres) proposent dexcellents services.
> Mais ils faut les payer au prix fort ces services... :/


Ce sont les services de Google et d'Amazon qu'il faut payer au prix fort ? Parce que justement, s'ils fonctionnent si bien c'est parce qu'ils sont trs abordables. Si on les paye au prix fort, c'est indirectement qu'on le fait. On donne nos donnes  Google, on tue les petits vendeurs, on cre un Internet centralis, on favorise les actions des grandes multinationales qui vont dans le sens d'une maximisation du profit au dtriment de tout le reste (cologie, emploi et tout le reste).

A l'inverse, si ce sont les alternatives qu'on paye au prix fort, je trouve que c'est comprhensible vu "l'optimisation" que les grandes entreprises font. C'est normal de devoir payer un certains prix, a nous montre juste que nos revenus sont trop bas que pour pouvoir bnficier de produits "respectables" en tout point de vue.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ce sont les services de Google et d'Amazon qu'il faut payer au prix fort ? Parce que justement, s'ils fonctionnent si bien c'est parce qu'ils sont trs abordables. Si on les paye au prix fort, c'est indirectement qu'on le fait. On donne nos donnes  Google, on tue les petits vendeurs...


Et surtout, on reoit des tas de publicits dont on ne connait mme pas l'origine. Google/Amazon/etc... se payent en vendant les informations qu'ils ont sur nous, et ensuite on se retrouve spams on ne sait pas comment. J'achte normment sur materiel.net et ne reoit que des informations venant d'eux-mmes ... et encore, j'ai "volontairement" coch la case qui les autorisent  m'envoyer rgulirement de leurs nouvelles.

Amazon garde en mmoire les N de CB et coordonnes bancaires, alors que chez materiel.net il faut systmatiquement renseigner le moyen de payment. Celui qui ne voit pas la diffrence est plus qu'aveugle. Certes, c'est pratique, mais si Amazon se fait un jour pirater, c'est infiniment plus grave que pour les nombreux commerants de Net qui ne conservent pas ce genre d'information sur des bases de donnes.

Bref, la CNIL a encore de taf devant elle.  ::(: 

Pour ce qui est du prix ? Par exemple, je compare souvent la Fnac et Amazon pour les livres/CD/DVD. Et bien, pour moi, il n'y a pas de diffrence. Le seul et unique avantage d'Amazon, est qu'ils ont plus de choix. ... mais pour le reste ...  par exemple matriel informatique et mme plus prcisment une imprimante laser :
Pour trouver quoi que ce soit sur Amazon, il faut obligatoirement utiliser le moteur de recherche (=> la recherche est enregistre et Amazon se sert de a pour envoyer des publicits cibles) et le rsultat de la recherche va du papier pour imprimante laser aux imprimantes elles mmes en passant par les toner, accessoires ... et des tas de choses pour lesquelles vous ne voyez mme pas le rapport.Pour materiel.net, LDLC, rueducommerce etc... vous allez sur : "ACCUEIL > IMPRESSION & 3D > IMPRIMANTES" ensuite, vous appliquez des filtres (marque, technologie, chelle de prix, etc...) et rapidement vous tombez exactement sur ce que vous cherchez.
Bref, pour trouver une imprimante laser couleur entre 250 et 400 , dans un cas vous mettez quelque minutes et une seule page pour trouver (par exemple) la "Imprimante laser Brother HL-L8250CDN". Pour trouver la mme chose par Amazon, il faut entrer "Imprimante laser Brother HL-L8250CDN" dans le moteur de recherche ... qui donne en rponse : *20 pages*  ::aie::  et parmis les rponses : "Epson AcuLaser MX20DN Photocopieuse"  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  sans compter que ce sont des revendeurs inconnus et qu'en cas de panne  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::   ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Amazon garde en mmoire les N de CB et coordonnes bancaires, alors que chez materiel.net il faut systmatiquement renseigner le moyen de payment. Celui qui ne voit pas la diffrence est plus qu'aveugle. Certes, c'est pratique, mais si Amazon se fait un jour pirater, c'est infiniment plus grave que pour les nombreux commerants de Net qui ne conservent pas ce genre d'information sur des bases de donnes.


Surtout plus grave pour Amazon qu'autre chose  ::mouarf:: .

Amazon ne respectant pas certaines rglementations, si Amazon se fait pirater, c'est Visa, Mastercard, etc. qui lui tombent dessus et tu peux croire que tu vas tre rembours au centime prs... enfin, sauf si Amazon fait faillite.
Sans aller jusque l, comme c'est des paiement " distance", tu as aussi un dlai lgal de "rtractation".

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Sauf que si je me fais voler mes coordonnes bancaires, c'est pas forcment chez Amazon que j'en observerais les effets ... et peut-tre pas tout de suite. Donc moins il y a d'endroits o ces informations sont stockes, mieux c'est.

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que si je me fais voler mes coordonnes bancaires, c'est pas forcment chez Amazon que j'en observerais les effets ...


Si tu te les ai fait voler parce que Amazon s'est fait pirater, peu importe o tes coordonnes bancaires seront utilises par la suite, Amazon sera responsable de la fraude et va casquer.




> et peut-tre pas tout de suite.


Il me semble que tu as environ 13 mois pour t'en rendre compte. Sachant que si Amazon se fait pirater, il est fort probable que ses clients soient avertis, ds lors ta banque va, probablement, dans un premier temps dsactiver la fonction de paiement  distance de ta carte le temps qu'ils te fassent parvenir une nouvelle carte.




> Donc moins il y a d'endroits o ces informations sont stockes, mieux c'est.


C'est vrai, mais d'un autre ct, en montique, tu as deux protections :
la protection technique (informatique, cryptographie, etc.) ;la protection juridique (dfinition des responsabilit, clauses des contrats, droit de rtractation, etc.) ;

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Remarque que normalement, je suis assez protg contre a, mais a n'empchera pas les contrarits et les contre temps. Et pendant un moment, on se retrouve sans aucune carte car la banque bloque tout immdiatement et donc des paiements lgitimes risquent d'tre bloqus aussi (a m'est arriv une fois).  ::?: 

C'est d'ailleurs pour a que je prfre payer par Paypal quand c'est possible. Au moins, il faut se connecter sur mon compte Paypal et entrer mon mot de passe. La scurit absolue n'existe pas mais Paypal c'est mieux que de laisser trainer son N de carte bancaire n'importe o.  :;):

----------


## zulu1

Moi j'aime bien l'argent les amis  ::mouarf::  ::oops:: 

Vous me faites honte. Je pensais que les informaticiens n'taient pas des piliers de comptoirs prfrant jaser  dvelopper un monde meilleurs.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Je l'ai dj dis souvent, mais si :
Un dveloppeur est un informaticienUn informaticien n'est pas obligatoirement un dveloppeur
J'ai pass quasiment toute ma carrire dans l'informatique, mais je n'ai jamais t dveloppeur. Technicien de maintenance puis administrateur systmes Unix. Les seuls dveloppements que j'ai fais  titre professionnel taient des petits shells permettant d'automatiser des tches rptitives. Bon, le dveloppement m'intresse, mais  titre priv et par pur plaisir. Si mes programmes sont mal foutus, c'est pas grave vu que je suis le seul utilisateur.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Vous me faites honte. Je pensais que les informaticiens n'taient pas des piliers de comptoirs prfrant jaser  dvelopper un monde meilleurs.


Voil, a prend 2 minutes  dvelopper :



```

```

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Mouarf, ton do-while il sert  rien si le for est bien fait. {^_^}
J'aurais compris que tu en fasses un simple if, le tout dans une boucle infinie, comme a tu prends en compte les volutions.

----------


## Kapeutini

Je ne comprends pas trop ce besoin:-) Cela doit tre un truc d'Europen. (Je suis un ex Europen vivant au Canada)

Google devrait faire la grve du Zle, en effet: je te propose un service gratuit et tu viens me cracher 
dans la main alors ...tu veux ton droit  l'oublie , okay!

personne ne te trouvera jamais via google et ne demande jamais de t'y faire rfrencer 

On se rend compte que le rfrencement est une arme

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit  l'oubli : Google dpose un recours auprs du Conseil dtat * 
*pour contester la dcision de drfrencement sur toutes les extensions de son moteur de recherche*

En mars dernier, la Commission nationale de l'informatique et des liberts (CNIL) a annonc avoir condamn Google  une amende de 100 000 euros pour n'avoir pas accept de drfrencer des informations concernant des particuliers sur toutes les extensions de son moteur de recherche. 

Pour rappel, la CNIL a demand  Google dtendre le droit  loubli  lensemble de ses domaines y compris les extensions non europennes. Google avait alors refus de se plier aux exigences de la CNIL, brandissant avec force largument de la libert dexpression et dinformation, et sest vu mis en demeure. Lamricain a alors tent un recours gracieux qui sest vu rejet. Aussi, en labsence de mise en conformit de Google dans le dlai imparti par la mise en demeure, la Prsidente de la CNIL a dcid dengager une procdure de sanction  lencontre de la socit. Un rapporteur a ainsi t dsign et une date daudience devant la formation restreinte de la CNIL a t fixe au 28 janvier 2016.

Cependant, le 21 janvier 2016, soit une semaine avant laudience de la formation restreinte, Google a fait une proposition. En plus du drfrencement sur toutes les extensions europennes de son moteur de recherche, Google sest engag  mettre en place un filtrage selon lorigine gographique de celui qui consulte le moteur de recherche. Concrtement, ceux qui consultent le moteur de recherche  partir du mme pays d'origine que le plaignant ne verront plus le rsultat drfrenc apparatre. Mesure qui a t loin de satisfaire la CNIL, estimant que cette solution de localisation gographique  ne permet pas aux personnes de bnficier du plein effet de leur droit au drfrencement .

Google a dcid de dposer un recours auprs du Conseil dtat pour contester la dcision de la CNIL. Lamricain estime que la CNIL est une institution franaise et qu'elle n'a aucune autorit en dehors de l'Hexagone.  Google respecte la dcision de la Cour europenne dans tous les pays de lUnion europenne conformment aux critres dfinis par la Cour (le contenu doit tre jug inadquat, non ou plus pertinent, excessif, et ne doit pas relever de lintrt public). Elle prend aussi en compte les consignes formules par les autorits et les tribunaux de diffrents pays, afin de tenir compte des nuances en matire de protection des donnes. En Europe, nous avons dsormais revu un million et demi de pages web et accept prs de 40 % des demandes qui nous ont t soumises. En France uniquement, nous avons examin plus de 300 000 pages web et retir environ la moiti dentre elles , a estim Kent Walker, directeur juridique de Google, dans une tribune sur Le Monde.

Et de continuer en disant  Mais la CNIL exige que nous fassions encore davantage. Elle nous demande dappliquer le droit  loubli  toutes les versions de notre moteur de recherche et  tous nos utilisateurs dans le monde. Cette exigence conduirait au retrait de liens vers du contenu tout  fait lgal, de lAustralie (google.com.au) au Zimbabwe (google.co.zm), et partout ailleurs dans le monde. Cette demande nous parat excessive, du point de vue du droit comme des principes. Nous respectons les rgles de tous les pays o nous sommes prsents. Cependant, si nous devions appliquer la loi franaise partout dans le monde, combien de temps faudrait-il avant que dautres pays  peut tre moins libres et dmocratiques  exigent  leur tour que leurs lois rgulant linformation jouissent dun primtre mondial ? Ces demandes, si elles se multipliaient, aboutiraient sous peu  ce que des internautes franais se voient privs dinformations parfaitement lgales en France, au nom dune loi trangre. Il ne sagit pas dune hypothse fantaisiste. Des autorits nationales nous ont dj demand, pour divers motifs, de retirer mondialement des contenus. Nous avons refus, mme lorsque cela a entran le blocage de nos services par ces autorits .

 La CNIL en tant qu'autorit nationale en France n'a pas ce pouvoir, de par la loi franaise, d'imposer des mesures hors de ses frontires , a renchri Yoram Elkaim, directeur juridique de Google EMEA.  Ce n'est plus un dbat sur le droit  l'oubli, et d'ailleurs on ne le met pas en cause, c'est vraiment un dbat plus gnral sur l'extraterritorialit, la disponibilit des contenus de par le monde [...] Si demain, on applique la dcision de la CNIL de faon mondiale, on sera en position beaucoup plus faible pour continuer  dfendre le principe de territorialit dans ces autres pays o on nous demande de retirer des contenus .

Source : Le Monde

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'tait  prvoir, et a prouve qu'ils ne veulent absolument pas  ce droit  l'oubli ... Pourquoi ? A part le fait que leur base de donnes sur les individus est leur principale source de revenu, je ne vois vraiment pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## amine.hirri

Google a essay de donner au problme une grandeur importante en citant des affaires politiques (des tats qui demandent de supprimer des contenus, ce qui ne permet pas d'avoir une transparence vis--vis leurs citoyens); mais que pense Google des affaires purement personnelles?

Exemple: Je me suis fais voler mes informations personnelles (photos intimes, carte bancaire...), n'ai je pas le droit de demander de drfrencer (supprimer) a partout dans le monde et non pas qu'en Europe?

A mon avis, il faut bien distinguer entre les types de demande: politique, conomique, personnelle... et traiter ainsi chacune d'une faon proprement adquate

----------


## zecreator

> Mais a sert compltement  rien.
> 
> Ok, on a le droit de dire  Google que nos donnes personnelles n'ont pas  circuler sur le web, ce que j'approuve.
> 
> Sauf que dans ma conception trs pessimiste de la ralit de ce monde, je n'oublie pas qu'il s'agit l d'une directive europenne, qui ne s'applique donc que sur le territoire europen, et que Google ... est une entreprise amricaine.
> Ses serveurs principaux sont aux USA, et nos donnes personnelles, idem.
> 
> Donc dans la ralit, on peut juste aller se faire enfiler, parce que les lois europennes ne s'appliquent pas sur le territoire amricain. Et que, de toutes faons, Google s'en fout.
> Donc j'accorde que dans la thorie, a devrait tre ok, mais dans les faits, c'est comme Facebook, nos donnes personnelles ne sont pas supprimes.
> ...


Clair, l'Europe premire utilisatrice de la Biafine. Comme si Google pouvait avoir peur de la CNIL. Mououhaha... Cela fait des annes que des milliers d'internautes se battent pour le droit  l'oubli. A chaque fois Google, Facebook et les autres gros sites amricains se marrent. C'est qui les BOSS ? C'est quoi ce truc, la CNIL ?

Mououhaha... We are the devils !

----------


## eric.c

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi c'est  Google qu'on demande de faire le mnage. 

En gros, on veut faire disparaitre une information en la virant de la table des matires mais en laissant toutes les pages du chapitre en place. Etonnant non ?

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi c'est  Google qu'on demande de faire le mnage. 
> 
> En gros, on veut faire disparaitre une information en la virant de la table des matires mais en laissant toutes les pages du chapitre en place. Etonnant non ?


C'est pourtant simple  comprendre. Selon la localisation du serveur o sont hberges les pages du chapitre en question, il peut tout simplement tre impossible de faire retirer ces pages. Du coup le retrait du rfrencement reste la seule solution.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pourtant simple  comprendre. Selon la localisation du serveur o sont hberges les pages du chapitre en question, il peut tout simplement tre impossible de faire retirer ces pages. Du coup le retrait du rfrencement reste la seule solution.


Du coup, c'est comme si on enlevait l'information de la table des matires du livre, mais que dans certains pays...  ::aie:: 

Effectivement, le fait que cela soit compltement inutile est simple  comprendre. ^^



Il y a beaucoup de cas o je suis pour le droit  l'oubli, mais comme l'on dit certains, on arrive un peu dans la limite d'internet et des chevauchements de lois des diffrents pays.

La France (et encore moins la CNIL) ou mme l'UE, ne peut pas imposer ses propres lois aux autres. Il faut soit se mettre d'accord avec eux, et faire une loi "globale", soit "laisser tomber", car  part des procdures couteuses, il ne va pas en ressortir grand chose.

----------


## amine.hirri

> Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi c'est  Google qu'on demande de faire le mnage. 
> 
> En gros, on veut faire disparaitre une information en la virant de la table des matires mais en laissant toutes les pages du chapitre en place. Etonnant non ?


Le problme c'est que, Google pour son systme de rfrencement fonctionne, il garde des informations pertinentes dans ses bases de donnes, d'o le conflit. On se retrouve alors avec "une table de matire" assez riche que le chapitre lui mme  ::lol::

----------


## goomazio

> Le problme c'est que, Google pour son systme de rfrencement fonctionne, il garde des informations pertinentes dans ses bases de donnes, d'o le conflit. On se retrouve alors avec "une table de matire" assez riche que le chapitre lui mme


Voil pourquoi, c'est pour grer le cas o les pages du chapitre n'existent plus mais que l'information existe toujours dans la table des matires (ce qui est une situation assez incroyable dans cet exemple de la table des matires, car elle n'est pas sense contenir tout le chapitre mais juste son titre... mais a n'a rien d'exceptionnel que Google se propose d'archiver le web comme le fait la waybackmachine).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Franchement, je ne vois pas en quoi la suppression sur tous les serveurs de toutes les informations/donnes concernant "Pierre GIRARD" (au hasard) changerais en quoi que ce soit le bon fonctionnement de Google pour les autres. Au pire, quand "Pierre GIRARD" fera des recherches sur Google, les rsultats seront peut-tre moins pertinents (mais a reste  prouver). En attendant, mes recherches sur QWANT sont au moins aussi pertinentes qu'avec Google.

Donc, si Google respectait le droit  l'oublie, au pire, a ne gnerait que les oublis.  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Au pire, quand "Pierre GIRARD" fera des recherches sur Google, les rsultats seront peut-tre moins pertinents (mais a reste  prouver).


Le problme, ce n'est pas les recherches *de* "Pierre GIRARD", mais les recherches des gens, *sur* "Pierre GIRARD".

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Le problme, ce n'est pas les recherches *de* "Pierre GIRARD", mais les recherches des gens, *sur* "Pierre GIRARD".


Et bien justement, je ne tiens pas du tout  ce que n'importe qui sache n'importe quoi sur moi, surtout si je n'ais pas la moindre ide de qui peut savoir quoi, sachant qu'il pourrait s'agir de personnes pouvant m'tre hostile. D'o la ncessit de l'oublie par Google pour viter les mauvaises surprises.

----------


## Zirak

> Et bien justement, je ne tiens pas du tout  ce que n'importe qui sache n'importe quoi sur moi, surtout si je n'ais pas la moindre ide de qui peut savoir quoi, sachant qu'il pourrait s'agir de personnes pouvant m'tre hostile. D'o la ncessit de l'oublie par Google pour viter les mauvaises surprises.


Dans ton cas, il y a 99% de chances que Google effectue le drfrencement si tu lui demande (enfin, si tu n'as rien fait de rprhensible qui aurait pu gnrer des articles  ton propos  ::D: ), mais, cela ne sera pas mondial, c'est tout, car une loi franaise ou europenne n'est pas une loi mondiale et ne peut obliger les autres  faire ce qu'ils n'ont pas envie.

Surtout qu'il s'agit bien la que de drfrencement, pas de suppression totale des donnes, c'est juste qu'on ne pourra plus te trouver dans Google, mais je pourrais te trouver via un autre moteur de recherche qui ne se base pas sur Google, ou directement sur le site concern, si je le connaissais AVANT le drfrencement.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Dans ton cas, il y a 99% de chances que Google effectue le drfrencement si tu lui demande (enfin, si tu n'as rien fait de rprhensible qui aurait pu gnrer des articles  ton propos ), mais, cela ne sera pas mondial, c'est tout, car une loi franaise ou europenne n'est pas une loi mondiale et ne peut obliger les autres  faire ce qu'ils n'ont pas envie.
> 
> Surtout qu'il s'agit bien la que de drfrencement, pas de suppression totale des donnes, c'est juste qu'on ne pourra plus te trouver dans Google, mais je pourrais te trouver via un autre moteur de recherche qui ne se base pas sur Google, ou directement sur le site concern, si je le connaissais AVANT le drfrencement.


Ce n'est pas le rfrencement qui me gne, ce qui me gne, (et ce n'est pas spcifique  Google), c'est le stockage de donnes personnelles quels sont mes loisirs, quels sont mes gots, ma religion, opinions politiques ... dduites des sites que je frquente, des recherches que je fais sur Internet, des types de commerces en ligne et des produits que je recherche etc... pour moi, le droit  l'oublie, c'est effacer tout a. Car toutes ces donnes rcoltes par Google sont vendues.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Le droit  l'oubli n'est pas le droit  verrouiller nos donnes comme bon nous semble, c'est le droit de faire valoir la gne de l'existence de donnes obsoltes pour les faire disparatre. S'il n'y a pas obsolescence, il n'y a pas d'oubli qui tienne, vu que c'est encore d'actualit. Un autre volet correspond  la proprit des donnes, mais ce n'est pas une question de droit  l'oubli a, mais de droit d'image, droit d'auteur, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas le rfrencement qui me gne, ce qui me gne, (et ce n'est pas spcifique  Google), c'est le stockage de donnes personnelles quels sont mes loisirs, quels sont mes gots, ma religion, opinions politiques ... dduites des sites que je frquente, des recherches que je fais sur Internet, des types de commerces en ligne et des produits que je recherche etc... pour moi, le droit  l'oublie, c'est effacer tout a. Car toutes ces donnes rcoltes par Google sont vendues.


Ah mais a je suis d'accord, mais c'est une toute autre histoire qui n'a rien  voir avec la question sur le droit  l'oubli dont il est question dans cette actu et dans les affaires en cours en Google et la CNIL.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...c'est le droit de faire valoir la gne de l'existence de donnes obsoltes pour les faire disparatre...


Ben oui, il y a plus de 10 ans, j'ai achet une imprimante jet d'encre HP. Depuis, je reois toujours des publicits pour des cartouches d'encre pour cette imprimante alors que a fait 5 ans que je ne l'ai plus et plus d'un an que j'ai une Laser couleur ... c'est pas lgrement obsolte a ? 

Et c'est juste un exemple sur des dizaines (voir beaucoup plus). Et oui, l'obsolescence programme a des consquences directes sur la vrai vie et ces sollicitations inopportunes, c'est tous les jours, tout a parce qu'il suffit de 6 mois pour qu'une information soit devenue totalement obsolte. 

Je n'ai pas besoin de capteurs solaires, j'en ai dj depuis 2011, mais depuis que j'ai fais des recherches sur ce sujet, je suis harcel en permanence par des Em...deurs. C'est pas un droit  l'oubli a ? En plus, je ne sais mme pas qui  transmis  qui l'information comme quoi je m'intressais au Photovoltaque.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Sauf que l tu parles de donnes prives dtenues par l'entreprise o tu as achet ( savoir produit achet, infos d'identit, etc.). C'est eux qu'il faut contacter dans ce cas et ils ont (de mmoire) dj l'obligation de signaler dans leur com comment ne plus recevoir ces messages et de ne plus te les envoyer si tu leur demande d'arrter. De mmoire, ils ont mme dsormais interdiction de t'en envoyer sans consentement explicite pralable,  confirmer cependant. Par contre ils ne sont pas obligs de t'couter pour mettre  jour leur algo, quand bien mme celui-ci se baserait sur des donnes trop vieilles pour tre utiles.

Ici on parle par contre d'informations publiquement et directement accessibles  tous, l'utilisation mise en cause n'est pas le mme (on n'est pas sur une utilisation prive ni  usage commercial) et le droit  l'oubli -pour ce que j'en ai compris- me semble tenter d'offrir une protection comparable  l'obligation ci-dessus, car celle-ci ne couvre pas un tel cas.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Sauf que l tu parles de donnes prives dtenues par l'entreprise o tu as achet ( savoir produit achet, infos d'identit, etc.)...


Heu, non justement ! 

Imprimante achete chez Boulanger en magasin et cartouches d'encre chez un fournisseur spcialis (trouv en faisant des recherches sur Google), puis, publicit venant d'Amazon et d'autres pour des cartouches d'encre HP. Depuis que je fais mes recherches sur QWANT, je n'ai rien constat de tel. Pour mon imprimante Lazer comme pour le Tonner, aucune pub de nulle part.

----------


## TiranusKBX

Tout le monde semble avoir oubli un truc, pour que les "rsultats" incrimins ne soient plus affichs il faut bien les rfrencer pour les exclure des listings automatiques  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## globulus-sup

Le droit  l'oubli, OK...

et la libert d'expression?

----------


## Kapeutini

Je ne comprends pas cet acharnement du CNIL, en effet ce qui ce passe en dehors du village France ne regarde pas la CNIL.

Je souhaite que Google gagne son combat contre les administrations, les CNILS autres chenils en tout genre 

Google est gratuit alors ne l'utilise pas si tu n'es pas d'accord avec eux

----------


## globulus-sup

> Google est gratuit alors ne l'utilise pas si tu n'es pas d'accord avec eux


Si tu n'aimes pas les rsultats de recherches (si ils ne sont te sont pas utiles), OK.

Mais si les rsultats de recherches contiennent des lments qui nuisent  ta rputation?

Et si les rsultats de recherches contiennent des informations trs personnelles?

Ne pas utiliser toi-mme Google ne rsoudra pas ces problmes. Demander  Google de supprimer certaines informations, si.

----------


## Zirak

> Ne pas utiliser toi-mme Google ne rsoudra pas ces problmes. *Demander  Google de supprimer certaines informations, si.*


Bah non, car les donnes seront toujours existantes sur les sites d'origines (c'est juste que cela ne remonterait pas dans les recherches de Google), et donc seront encore accessibles via n'importe quel moteur de recherche qui ne se base pas sur les rsultats du moteur de Google.   ::aie::

----------


## globulus-sup

> Bah non, car les donnes seront toujours existantes sur les sites d'origines (c'est juste que cela ne remonterait pas dans les recherches de Google), et donc seront encore accessibles via n'importe quel moteur de recherche qui ne se base pas sur les rsultats du moteur de Google.


Certes les donnes restent sur le site d'origine, mais cela :
- permet je crois d'effacer rapidement le cache de Google ( vrifier)
- vite que ceux qui utilisent Google trouve ces infos facilement
- donc diminue le nombre de personnes qui tomberont sur ces informations.

De plus les autres grands moteurs de recherche vont aussi proposer cette possibilit.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google a drfrenc 1,75 milliard d'URL au nom du droit d'auteur depuis mars 2011,* 
*et 1,67 milliard d'URL au nom du droit  l'oubli depuis mai 2014* 

Comme chaque anne, Google publie son rapport de Transparence,  linstar de celui relatif au droit  loubli. Celui-ci concerne les requtes envoyes par les ayants droit dnonant une violation de copyright et demandant la suppression du contenu incrimin. Le site permet davoir des statistiques relatives aux demandes de suppression de ce type depuis mars 2011.

 ce jour, plus de 800 000 sites sont concerns par ces demandes de suppressions. Sur la priode allant daot 2016  septembre 2016, plus de 77 000 sites ont t concerns par ces demandes qui ont conduit  la suppression de 82,3 millions dURL. 


Comment se passe le processus ? Un titulaire de droits d'auteur envoie une notification de retrait pour atteinte aux droits d'auteur  Google. Lorsque lentreprise reoit cette notification, ses quipes ltudient attentivement pour vrifier qu'elle est complte mais galement pour dtecter d'autres problmes ventuels. Si la notification est complte et aucun problme nest dtect, les rsultats sont supprims. Toutefois, si Google prend des mesures suite  une notification, lentreprise en informe l'administrateur du site concern via la Search Console de Google. Conformment aux dispositions prvues par la loi DMCA, un webmaster peut mettre une notification de contestation. L'administrateur d'un site affect ou le fournisseur du contenu concern peut alors dposer une notification de contestation. Lorsque Google reoit cette notification de contestation, il est alors libre de rtablir ou non le contenu. Lentreprise rappelle quelle ne joue pas le rle de mdiateur et que si le titulaire des droits d'auteur estime encore que le contenu ne respecte pas la loi, il peut porter plainte.

Parmi les demandes que Google a reu figure une demande manant dune socit de lutte contre le piratage, reprsentant une maison de disques, qui a demand la suppression de dizaines dURL pour atteinte aux droits dauteur. Google a expliqu que ces URL n'avaient aucun lien avec le contenu protg par les droits d'auteur indiqus et lentreprise na donc pas supprim les URL des rsultats de recherche. Une personne sest faite passer pour une socit connue de lutte contre le piratage et a dpos une rclamation pour atteinte aux droits d'auteur ciblant plusieurs URL d'un site de films pour adultes. Bien entendu, elle na pas obtenu gain de cause.

Une personne a rdig un avis ngatif sur une entreprise sur un site de rclamations. La socit l'ayant menace de poursuites judiciaires pour fausses allgations, l'individu a dpos une rclamation pour atteinte aux droits d'auteur, demandant  Google de supprimer la page contenant l'avis. Lentreprise ne la pas fait. 

Dune manire plus gnrale, plus de la moiti des URL qui ont t examines dans le cadre du droit  loubli ont t supprimes. Sur les 553 519 demandes reues par Google, 142 036 provenaient de la France. 


Comme exemple de demandes reues, Google a expliqu quau Royaume-Uni, aprs la suppression d'un article d'actualit concernant un dlit mineur, le journal a publi un article sur la suppression. L'Information Commissioners Office a ordonn  lentreprise de supprimer des rsultats de recherche le deuxime article comportant le nom de l'accus, ce que lentreprise a fait. En Hongrie, un fonctionnaire de haut rang a demand de retirer des articles rcents relatifs  une condamnation pnale datant d'il y a 10 ans, Google ne la pas fait. 

En France, un prtre condamn pour possession de pornographie infantile a demand de retirer des articles portant sur sa peine et son bannissement de l'glise. Google ne la pas fait. En Italie, une femme a demand la suppression d'un article vieux de plusieurs dcennies sur l'assassinat de son mari et dans lequel son nom apparaissait et elle a obtenu gain de cause. 

Dans la liste des sites les plus affects par les suppressions, Facebook conserve la tte avec 14 211 URL supprimes, suivi par profilengine.com et ses 10 058 URL supprimes ainsi que groups.google.com avec 7 523 URL supprimes. 

Source : rapport de transparence Google (droit  l'oubli) , rapport de transparence Google (demande de suppressions pour atteinte au droit d'auteur)

----------


## Namica

> Heu, non justement ! 
> 
> Imprimante achete chez Boulanger en magasin et cartouches d'encre chez un fournisseur spcialis (trouv en faisant des recherches sur Google), puis, publicit venant d'Amazon et d'autres pour des cartouches d'encre HP. Depuis que je fais mes recherches sur QWANT, je n'ai rien constat de tel. Pour mon imprimante Lazer comme pour le Tonner, aucune pub de nulle part.


Ceci est diffrent du droit  l'oubli. C'est inhrent aux pratiques de google: 


> (trouv en faisant des recherches sur Google)


Tes recherches contribuent  tablir tes centres d'intrts, avec ventuellement (certainement) d'autres identifications collectes par Google, pour constituer des profils qui sont ensuite vendus aux rgies publicitaires. Le problme, comme tu le signales par ailleurs, est
1. L'imbcilit des marketeux dans leur utilisation de profils obsoltes. (l'obsolescence des profils mkt, tout un thme)
2. Le nombre de donnes collectes, lesquelles finissent quel que soit le degr d'anonymisation, par identifier les individus avec pas mal de prcision. Aujourd'hui, pour rendre service  ta vielle voisine dont le mari est malade, tu fais une recherche sur lAlzheimer, puis demain (ou dans 10 ans ?), pour toi-mme tu recherches des tarifs d'assurances-vie ou d'assurances soins de sant ...  Ou tu fais une recherche sur une rservation d'htel, et quand tu reviens sur le premier site consult, il n'y a plus qu'une chambre disponible ... Ou ton fiston utilise l'ordi familial pour un devoir d'cole et fait des recherches sur le djihadisme et le terrorisme, or parmi les amis des amis des amis de son compte Facebook, il y a une fiche S ...
Fais comme beaucoup d'entre nous : banni les rgies publicitaires (sauf pour DVP bien sur) avec les bonnes extensions Firefox, utilise d'autres moteurs comme Qwant, Ixquick.eu, startpage.com, duckduckgo. Et utilises Firefox avec diffrents profils, un pour le taf, un pour l'ebanking, un pour le fun, un pour le fiston, un pour les invits, etc. Ce sont les prcautions minimum  prendre.

Si non, pour le drfrencement pratiqu par Google, je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut critiquer concernant le mcanisme.
Si j'ai bien compris :
Quelqu'un demande  drfrencer un lien. Soit l'auteur/propritaire du lien s'y oppose et Google ne fait rien en les renvoyant vers la justice en disant "il ne m'appartient pas de trancher".
Sinon, si la demande rpond aux critres, elle est drfrence et si elle ne l'est pas, le demandeur peut encore s'opposer  l'interprtation de Google et s'adresser  la justice.
La seule question est donc: les critres de Google sont-ils bien suffisamment concordants avec les dispositifs lgaux ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ceci est diffrent du droit  l'oubli. C'est inhrent aux pratiques de google...


C'est bien pour a que Google a t supprim de chez moi. Maintenant, je fais toutes mes recherches sur Qwant, et  ce jour, je n'ai rien constat de suspect.  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Aujourd'hui, pour rendre service  ta vielle voisine dont le mari est malade, tu fais une recherche sur lAlzheimer, puis demain (ou dans 10 ans ?), pour toi-mme tu recherches des tarifs d'assurances-vie ou d'assurances soins de sant ...  Ou tu fais une recherche sur une rservation d'htel, et quand tu reviens sur le premier site consult, il n'y a plus qu'une chambre disponible ... Ou ton fiston utilise l'ordi familial pour un devoir d'cole et fait des recherches sur le djihadisme et le terrorisme, or parmi les amis des amis des amis de son compte Facebook, il y a une fiche S ...
> Fais comme beaucoup d'entre nous : banni les rgies publicitaires (sauf pour DVP bien sur) avec *les bonnes extensions Firefox*, utilise d'autres moteurs comme Qwant, Ixquick.eu, startpage.com, duckduckgo. Et utilises Firefox avec diffrents profils, un pour le taf, un pour l'ebanking, un pour le fun, un pour le fiston, un pour les invits, etc. Ce sont les prcautions minimum  prendre.


Adblock, Ghostery, Noscript par exemple ?

----------


## Olivier Famien

*France : le Conseil dtat demande lavis de la CJUE sur la porte gographique du droit  loubli*
*afin de statuer sur le recours engag par Google contre la CNIL*

En 2014, la Cour europenne de justice avait rendu sa dcision portant sur le  droit  loubli  en dclarant que les internautes rsidant dans l'Union europenne ont le droit dexiger des moteurs de recherche le drfrencement des liens non pertinents ou obsoltes qui pourraient porter atteinte  leur vie prive. Google qui est de loin le moteur de recherche le plus utilis au monde a appliqu cette dcision, tout en limitant les informations drfrences aux domaines contenus dans lUnion europenne.

Ainsi, si un internaute en France obtenait une rponse favorable auprs de Google pour une information quil souhaite voir drfrence, cette information ne serait pas accessible en France ainsi que dans les pays de lUnion europenne, mais serait visible  partir des noms de domaines rattachs aux pays hors Union europenne comme Google.com par exemple.

Selon la CNIL (La Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts), en procdant ainsi, Google ne se conformerait pas la dcision de justice rendue par la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne. Aussi, pour la CNIL, le gant amricain devrait plutt appliquer le drfrencement  tous ses domaines dans le monde, peu importe lespace gographique auquel ce domaine est rattach, comme cela a t requis par directive de la Cour de justice europenne. La Commission de protection des donnes personnelles en France a donc somm Google dappliquer le drfrencement des requtes valides sur toutes ses extensions.

Mais la firme de Mountain View qui estime que le droit  loubli est un concept purement europen na jusque-l pas donn une suite favorable linjonction de la CNIL. Comme arguments, la firme de Mountain View estime que  _chaque pays devrait dterminer seul, pour lui-mme, o se trouve lquilibre entre libert dexpression et vie prive, sans quun autre pays puisse lui imposer sa conception. Nous dfendons cette ide parce nous voulons tre certains que les gens puissent continuer daccder  un contenu qui serait tout  fait lgal dans leur pays_ .

Autrement dit, pour Google, en supprimant sur tous ses domaines les liens pointant vers ces informations obsoltes ou non pertinentes prjudiciables  des tiers, cela porterait atteinte au droit pour chaque pays de dcider des informations auxquelles il souhaite accder ou non.

Aussi, vu que Google ne sest pas plie  ses exigences jusqu la fin des dlais impartis, la CNIL lui a donc impos une amende de 100 000 dollars en guise de pnalit pour les manquements cits. Google a  son tour dpos un recours devant le Conseil dtat contre linjonction de la CNIL afin de se faire entendre galement. Le Conseil dtat vient de se prononcer en renvoyant le litige devant la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE). Selon l'tablissement franais, _ la porte de ce droit au drfrencement pose plusieurs difficults srieuses dinterprtation du droit de lUnion europenne. Il sursoit donc  statuer sur la requte de la socit Google et renvoie plusieurs questions prjudicielles  la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne_. 

En dautres termes, le Conseil dtat souhaite dabord avoir des claircissements auprs de la Cour de justice europenne sur certains points afin de savoir si le drfrencement doit soprer  _sur lensemble des extensions nationales du moteur de recherche, de telle sorte que les liens litigieux napparaissent plus, quel que soit le lieu  partir duquel cette recherche est lance, y compris hors du champ dapplication territorial du droit de lUnion europenne ._ En cas de rponse ngative, le Conseil souhaite galement savoir si  _le drfrencement doit tre appliqu seulement sur les rsultats affichs  partir dune recherche sur le nom de domaine correspondant  ltat o la demande est rpute avoir t effectue ou sil doit ltre galement sur lensemble des extensions nationales des tats membres de lUnion europenne de ce moteur de recherche _. Et dans lhypothse dune rponse ngative, le Conseil dtat franais souhaite galement savoir si le  goblocage des liens litigieux affichs  la suite dune recherche  doit sappliquer dans toute lUnion europenne ou seulement dans le pays o la demande a t faite.

Ce nest quaprs avoir eu ces claircissements que le Conseil dtat statuera sur la requte de Google porte devant cette institution.

Source : Conseil dtat, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur la question du drfrencement opposant Google et la CNIL ?

 ::fleche::  Google doit-elle drfrencer les liens sur tous ses domaines ? Ou plutt sur le domaine du pays du demandeur et ceux de lUE ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google refuse de se plier aux exigences de la CNIL qui souhaite que le drfrencement s'applique  l'ensemble des domaines de la firme

----------


## Guiliguili

Bonjour,

Le dbat est trs complexe  plusieurs gards.

D'une part, oui, les donnes personnelles  mon sens devraient tre supprimes, drfrences dans tous les pays. D'ailleurs, le Canada la aussi impos.

Mais cette internationalisation devrait tre d'abord bien encadr. Sinon on risque de donner raison indirectement au FBI qui demande  Microsoft de fournir des copie de fichier, mail sur des serveur hors US et dont Microsoft a  ce jour toujours refus de rpondre.

Il reste la solution de se cacher (vivons heureux, vivons cach), de bannir google tant en terme de stat, d'accs aux PC, site WEB etc...

J'avoue, c'est utopique  ::mouarf:: 

Google n'est pas le seul a collecter les informations, tout GAFA le fait et d'autres encore...

Il serait peut-tre temps puisque nous avons de jeunes dputs de lgifrer fermement sur ces intrusions.

Pour ma part, j'ai bannis google et autres rseaux sociaux qui n'est pas indispensable; je n'ai pas envie que untel ou untel sache que j'ai un RDV  tel endroit  tel heure avec les cloud pseudo respectueux de la vie prive.

C'est un choix, qui suppose des contrainte, mais qui me permet de ne pas exister du moins publiquement l o je ne veux pas tre...

Voilou

Trs simplistement

Edite : Si nous commencions par condamner les journalistes qui au nom de la libert de l'information dvoile la vie prive des gens... pour ensuite s'attaquer et ses acteurs de l'information surexplte au nom de l'argent et non au nom du droit  l'information...

Parce que l'utilisation dans les algorythme des ses informations personnelles n'est pas officiellement clairement dit

----------


## Coriolan

*La CNIL publie une extension pour suivre ltat davancement et leffectivit du droit au drfrencement*
*De donnes sensibles*

En 2014, la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne a statu dans une dcision de justice que les internautes doivent tre en mesure de demander que les donnes et contenus  caractre personnel qui apparaissent sur des pages des sites Web tiers ne soient pas exploits par les moteurs de recherche. Autrement dit, les moteurs de recherche comme Google se trouvent dans lobligation dappliquer le  droit  loubli , un moyen permettant de mettre fin au rfrencement des donnes sensibles. 

Cette dcision a soulev par la suite la question sur la porte du droit au drfrencement. En effet, certains se sont demand sil sagit dun droit  la vie prive ou une censure de la libert d'expression ? De plus, les moteurs de recherche doivent valuer la pertinence des demandes de suppression envoyes par chaque individu. Le but tant de trouver un juste quilibre entre la protection de la vie prive des individus et le droit du public  accder  ces informations et  les diffuser.

Cest dailleurs la raison pour laquelle Google rejette plus de la moiti des demandes. Mais si elle est approuve, le lien est retir du moteur de recherche, toutefois cela ne signifie pas leffacement de linformation sur le site Internet source, le droit consiste seulement  supprimer l'association d'un rsultat de recherche de votre nom et de votre prnom.   

Le fait quun rsultat n'apparat plus sur une page donne ne veut pas dire quil a forcment t drfrenc. En effet, il peut y avoir un grand nombre de rsultats pour une requte et la vrification peut savrer fastidieuse si le rsultat napparat quaprs un grand nombre de pages !  

Par ailleurs, la Commission nationale de linformatique rappelle que  lordre des rsultats peut varier suivant de nombreux critres, comme votre adresse IP, votre historique de vos recherches, ou encore votre navigateur. Le rang dun rsultat de recherche peut varier dans le temps ; cest donc galement le cas de la page de rsultats sur laquelle il apparat. Ainsi, ce nest pas parce quun rsultat napparat plus sur une page donne quil a forcment t drfrenc. 

Afin daider les internautes  vrifier leffectivit de lexercice de leurs droits, la CNIL via son laboratoire, a mis en place une extension pour trois navigateurs (Firefox, Chrome et Opra) qui  permet de dterminer si un lien apparat ou non parmi lensemble des rsultats dun moteur de recherche,  la saisie de votre nom. Cette extension peut ainsi simplifier vos dmarches en dterminant, parmi les moteurs de recherches proposs, si un rsultat apparat et sil a bien t drfrenc suite  votre demande. 

Selon les donnes publies par Google en 2015, la France a t en tte des pays do provient le plus grand nombre de requtes. Si la firme de Mountain View domine le march de recherche dans lHexagone, lextension de la CNIL prend en charge toutefois six moteurs de recherche : Google, Bing, Yahoo, DuckDuckGo, Ask et lxquick.

Pour installer cette extension, il suffit de se rendre aux boutiques dapplications de chacun des trois navigateurs : Firefox, Chrome et Opra. Vous pouvez aussi contribuer au dveloppement et  lamlioration au code source ouvert de cette extension.

Source : LINC CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : le Conseil d'tat demande l'avis de la CJUE sur la porte gographique du droit  l'oubli afin de statuer sur le recours engag par Google

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui est intrressant ici, c'est que google assume que la collecte peut se faire sans contrainte, et que seule l'affichage doit l'tre.

Mais je ne vois pas en quoi on ne pourrait pas tablir que toute donne collecte par google sur un sitoyen d'un pays ne peut l'tre que si ce citoyen peut la supprimer des serveurs de google.

La donne n'appartient pas de droit a google, elle est cde dans le cadre de conditions d'utilisations proper  chaque pays.

Donc on peut imaginer de les contraindre pour les donnes futures je pense.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google met  jour les statistiques relatives au droit  l'oubli europen,*
*plus de la moiti des URL n'ont pas t supprimes  * 

Dans un arrt de mai 2014, la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne a estim que les utilisateurs europens ont le droit de demander aux exploitants de moteurs de recherche tels que Google de supprimer certains rsultats des requtes portant sur leur nom. Les moteurs de recherche doivent appliquer cette dcision ds lors que les liens mis en cause sont  inadquats, pas ou plus pertinents, ou excessifs  au regard de critres d'intrt gnral tels que la fonction de la personne dans la vie publique. 

Les pages ne sont supprimes des rsultats que lorsqu'elles s'affichent en rponse  des requtes portant sur le nom d'un individu. La filiale dAlphabet supprime les URL dans tous les rsultats de recherches Google effectues en Europe (rsultats fournis pour les utilisateurs bass en Allemagne, Espagne, France, etc.). Elle se sert de signaux de golocalisation pour restreindre l'accs  l'URL dans le pays du demandeur. 

Google a rendu disponibles les nouvelles statistiques relatives  ce droit qui a t appel  droit  loubli .

Du 29 mai 2014  maintenant, lentreprise a reu prs de 655 000 demandes de suppression et qui correspondaient  prs de 2,5 millions dURL. 

Aprs examen, Google a supprim un peu moins de la moiti des URL (43,1 %), soient 741 598 URL. Le graphique ci-dessous n'inclut ni les demandes de suppression d'URL qui sont en attente d'examen ni celles dont le traitement ncessite des informations supplmentaires.


*Examen des demandes*

Google explique que ses quipes valuent chaque demande au cas par cas. Dans certains cas, les quipes peuvent tre amenes  demander des informations complmentaires. Lentreprise rappelle quelle a soigneusement labor ses critres de dcision conformment  l'article 29 des directives du groupe de travail. Lorsquelle reoit une demande via son formulaire Web, elle l'value manuellement. Une fois que la dcision est prise, elle est communique  la personne concerne par courriel. Si l'URL n'a pas t supprime, la personne concerne reoit des explications sur la raison du refus.

Ces raisons peuvent tre multiples : existence d'autres solutions, raisons techniques ou URL en double. Google peut refuser de supprimer une page si lentreprise estime qu'elle contient des informations qui relvent de l'intrt gnral. Le processus d'valuation est complexe et implique de retenir divers facteurs, dont les suivants : contenu en rapport avec l'activit professionnelle, un dlit pass, une fonction politique ou un poste public, contenu cr par l'auteur de la demande, contenu reprenant des documents officiels ou contenu de nature journalistique.

Les catgories de demandes de suppressions sont diverses. Cette fois-ci, les donnes de Google pour compiler le graphe remontent  janvier 2016. Prs dune demande de suppression sur quatre (24,7 %) entre dans la catgorie  informations insuffisantes . Catgorie qui est suivie par  informations professionnelles  avec 18,1 %. Les informations personnelles nont compt que pour 5,4 % des demandes.  


Voici quelques exemples de demandes reues par Google en France :
le PDG d'une entreprise en ligne a demand que soient supprims des rsultats de recherche Google les pages de rseaux sociaux et les articles de presse qui prsentent son site Web, au motif qu'ils contiennent des donnes personnelles et dvoilent sa vie prive, comme son nom et celui de sa socit. Google a supprim des rsultats une URL associe au nom personnel du demandeur, et non  celui de sa socit, pointant vers une page dans laquelle son nom ne figurait plus. Google na pas supprim les deux autres URL ;un prtre condamn pour possession d'images d'abus sexuels sur des mineurs/enfants a demand  Google de retirer des articles portant sur sa peine et son bannissement de l'glise. Lentreprise na pas supprim les pages correspondantes des rsultats de recherche ;une personne a demand que soient supprimes des rsultats de recherche Google plusieurs URL portant sur son lection en tant que chef d'un mouvement politique et sur d'autres postes politiques qu'il a occups alors qu'il tait mineur. Google a supprim 13 URL, car cette personne n'apparaissait plus engage dans la vie politique et tait mineure  l'poque des faits. Lune des URL na pas t supprime, car la page faisait rfrence  une autre personne portant le mme nom que le demandeur.

Source : Google

----------


## Stphane le calme

*CJUE : le droit  l'oubli devrait-il tre appliqu au niveau mondial ? Google estime que non,*
*et avance ses arguments devant la Cour * 

En 2014, la Cour europenne de justice avait rendu sa dcision portant sur le  droit  loubli  en dclarant que les internautes rsidant dans l'Union europenne ont le droit dexiger des moteurs de recherche le drfrencement des liens non pertinents ou obsoltes qui pourraient porter atteinte  leur vie prive. Google qui est de loin le moteur de recherche le plus utilis au monde a appliqu cette dcision, tout en limitant les informations drfrences aux domaines contenus dans lUnion europenne.

Ainsi, si un internaute en France obtenait une rponse favorable auprs de Google pour une information quil souhaite voir drfrence, cette information ne serait pas accessible en France ainsi que dans les pays de lUnion europenne, mais serait visible  partir des noms de domaines rattachs aux pays hors Union europenne comme Google.com par exemple.

*La CNIL nest pas daccord avec lapplication de Google*

Pourtant, la CNIL, le gendarme franais de la protection des donnes personnelles ,a fait valoir quen procdant ainsi, Google ne se conformerait pas la dcision de justice rendue par la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne. Aussi, pour la CNIL, le gant amricain devrait plutt appliquer le drfrencement  tous ses domaines dans le monde, peu importe lespace gographique auquel ce domaine est rattach, comme cela a t requis par directive de la Cour de justice europenne. 

Pour la CNIL, ces donnes sont toujours visibles pour les curieux, qui peuvent simplement simuler leur adresse IP en prtendant effectuer une recherche depuis un pays non membre de l'UE pour les obtenir. La CNIL estime que le droit  l'oubli deviendra sans valeur s'il n'est pas appliqu universellement. 

Raison pour laquelle la Commission de protection des donnes personnelles en France a somm Google dappliquer le drfrencement des requtes valides sur toutes ses extensions.


Nanmoins, Google, qui estime que le droit  loubli est un concept purement europen, navait pas alors donn une suite favorable linjonction de la CNIL. Comme arguments, la firme de Mountain View avanait que  chaque pays devrait dterminer seul, pour lui-mme, o se trouve lquilibre entre libert dexpression et vie prive, sans quun autre pays puisse lui imposer sa conception. Nous dfendons cette ide parce nous voulons tre certains que les gens puissent continuer daccder  un contenu qui serait tout  fait lgal dans leur pays .

Autrement dit, pour Google, en supprimant sur tous ses domaines les liens pointant vers ces informations obsoltes ou non pertinentes prjudiciables  des tiers, cela porterait atteinte au droit pour chaque pays de dcider des informations auxquelles il souhaite accder ou non.

La Cnil avait, en 2016, condamn Google  verser une amende de 100 000 euros pour refus de drfrencer au niveau mondial des informations concernant certains internautes europens. Le gant de lInternet avait contest cette dcision devant le Conseil dtat, qui a demand  la CJUE de se pencher sur le litige.

*Google en audience*

Ce mardi 11 septembre, Google a plaid devant la justice europenne contre une application dans le monde entier du "droit  l'oubli" numrique consacr par l'UE, mettant en garde contre un danger pour la libert d'expression.

Si les arguments de la Cnil prvalent,  la Cour de justice de lUE imposerait partout dans le monde la conception europenne de lquilibre entre protection de la vie prive et libert dinformer  , note tienne Drouard, avocat associ du cabinet K&L Gates. Si un internaute amricain ne peut plus avoir accs  un article du New York Times car un ressortissant europen a obtenu de Google le dfrencement dun lien, cela voudrait dire, daprs ce juriste,  que la dcision de la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne aurait transform le droit  linformation du public amricain, qui est normalement plac sous le contrle de la Cour Suprme des tats-Unis . 

 Il est inquitant dimaginer que Google, avec son rayonnement international, puisse ainsi tre utilis par des gouvernements trangers pour imposer leur vue  dautres tats , prvient dans le New York Times, Daphne Keller, avocate au Stanford Law Schools Center for Internet and Society.

Car le dbat devant la CJUE ne porte pas seulement sur le droit  loubli, mais aussi sur lextraterritorialit des rglementations dInternet. Me Antoine Chron juge par ailleurs que les arguments de la Cnil se heurtent au principe de souverainet :  La CJUE ne peut pas imposer  Google deffacer des contenus de son moteur de recherche dans des pays, comme les tats-Unis, qui ne dpendent pas de sa juridiction . 


Google, pour se dfendre, a dailleurs brandi le spectre dun risque de contagion aux rgimes autoritaires si lUE cherchait  rendre le droit  loubli mondial.  Cet argument est malheureusement cynique et imparable : lorsquil sagit de vouloir donner un effet extraterritorial  une norme, on porte forcment atteinte  la souverainet de lautre. Quon soit anim de bonnes ou de mauvaises intentions, quon dfende la dmocratie, les liberts ou un pouvoir autoritaire, il ny a pas de diffrence de nature entre les normes  porte extra-territoriale  , met en garde tienne Drouard.

Lorganisation de dfense des droits de lhomme Article 19, dont le nom dcoule de la dclaration universelle des droits de lhomme de lONU qui garantit la libert dexpression, craint que laccs  toutes sortes de mdias et d'informations puisse tre restreint par une telle mesure comme en Chine, en Russie ou en Arabie Saoudite o des approches similaires sont susceptibles d'tre adoptes.

Thomas Hughes, le directeur excutif de l'article 19, a dclar :  Cette affaire pourrait voir le droit  l'oubli menaant la libert d'expression mondiale. Les rgulateurs de donnes europens ne devraient pas tre autoriss  dcider de ce que les internautes du monde entier trouvent lorsqu'ils utilisent un moteur de recherche. Le [tribunal] doit limiter la porte du droit  l'oubli afin de protger le droit des internautes du monde entier d'accder aux informations en ligne .

Le droit  la vie prive et  la libert dexpression doit tre quilibr lorsquil sagit de dcider si les sites Web doivent tre retirs de la liste, a-t-il ajout.  Si les rgulateurs europens peuvent dire  Google de supprimer toutes les rfrences  un site Web, ce ne sera plus qu'une question de temps avant que des pays comme la Chine, la Russie et lArabie saoudite commencent  faire de mme. La [CJE] devrait protger la libert d'expression et ne pas crer de prcdent mondial en matire de censure. 

Sources : France24, New York Times, The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le droit  l'oubli devrait tre appliqu au niveau mondial ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La CJUE estime que la marque  France.com  ne peut tre dpose en Europe, et voque un risque de confusion avec une marque dj dpose
 ::fleche::  La CJUE va analyser la lgalit des transferts de donnes de Facebook aux tats-Unis, Facebook a jusqu'au 30 avril pour faire appel
 ::fleche::  La CJUE atteste que les tats de l'UE peuvent interdire les services de VTC sans prvenir Bruxelles : Uber perd encore contre la France
 ::fleche::  UK : la Cour d'appel se range  l'avis de la CJUE et condamne la surveillance de masse, largie par une loi dans le pays
 ::fleche::  Vie prive : la CJUE rejette les recours collectifs contre Facebook, mais les utilisateurs peuvent attaquer la firme  titre personnel dans leur pays

----------


## marsupial

Le droit  l'oubli devrait tre plantaire avec des exceptions pour les complotistes qui ne racontent que des neries, les sectes et les criminels de guerre.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Moi, ce que j'en pense ou pas, a n'aura aucune influence sur Google, vu que je ne suis pas concern (Je fais sans Google depuis longtemps). 

Google refuse le droit  l'oublie pour tous : Faites comme moi, mettez Google hors-jeux.

----------


## survivals

> Le droit  l'oubli devrait tre plantaire avec des exceptions pour les complotistes qui ne racontent que des neries, les sectes et les criminels de guerre.


Oula la propagande contre les complotistes est pass par l, regarde pas de film de fiction si t'es pas capable de faire la diffrence entre la ralit et la fiction, notre monde est rgit par les complots, que ce soit en politique,  la rvolution, entre pays, dans le commerce, mme entre collgues pour l'avancement ...
Que tu ne veuille pas voir la ralit est une chose, mais de l a devenir un dictateur voulant ficher les complotiste pour faire quoi ensuite ? les enfermer, les gazer ?
Perso si certaines personnes veulent croire aux hommes lzards, je ne vois pas o est le problme du moment qu'ils n'attentent pas  la libert des autres, moi je tolre bien tous ceux qui croit en un Dieu o est la diffrence ?
Ces mesures ne vise pas  protger les liberts individuelles (si c'est pas sur le net que tu te fera harceler, tes harceleurs continueront IRL) mais bien  touffer les affaires concernant certaines personnes publiques, personnes n'a oblig personnes a exposer sa vie sur Internet, l'exploitation et la non appartenance de ces donnes aux personnes concern taient bien prciser dans le contrat, quand c'est gratuit c'est toi le produit, les complotistes l'avaient dit, mais bon comme tu crois que tous ce qu'ils disent c'est des neries, tu t'es fait videmment avoir, dommage pour toi, la prochaine fois tu couteras au lieu de brailler aprs coup.

----------


## saturn1

Pour rpondre et notamment  "Pierre GIRARD". J'ai essay aussi le "Google Free" a fait du bien au dbut, seulement, malheureusement. 
J'ai utilis DuckDuckGoGo pendant 2 jours mais les rsultats de recherches n'taient pas encore convaincant  mon sens.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Pour rpondre et notamment  "Pierre GIRARD". J'ai essay aussi le "Google Free" a fait du bien au dbut, seulement, malheureusement. 
> J'ai utilis DuckDuckGoGo pendant 2 jours mais les rsultats de recherches n'taient pas encore convaincant  mon sens.


Et bien moi, pour les recherches, j'utilise QWANT depuis dj plusieurs annes. Au dbut, j'ai rencontr quelques difficults et les rsultats n'taient pas exactement les mmes, ni dans le mme ordre. Malgr tout, dans 90% des cas la bonne rponse se trouve dans les 5 premiers. Si il n'y a aucun bon rsultat, c'est que les mots cl sont mal choisis ... mais c'est aussi vrai pour Google.

----------


## ymoreau

> Le droit  la vie prive et  la libert dexpression doit tre quilibr lorsquil sagit de dcider si les sites Web doivent tre retirs de la liste, a-t-il ajout.  Si les rgulateurs europens peuvent dire  Google de supprimer toutes les rfrences  un site Web, ce ne sera plus qu'une question de temps avant que des pays comme la Chine, la Russie et lArabie saoudite commencent  faire de mme. La [CJE] devrait protger la libert d'expression et ne pas crer de prcdent mondial en matire de censure.


Pour moi ce n'est pas la porte gographique qui devrait tre rgule mais la nature des informations que l'on accepte d'oublier.
S'il s'agit de donnes personnelles de l'ordre du priv (et lgales) je ne vois pas  quel moment a pourrait tre une info importante  diffuser. Par exemple des photos nues d'une mineure fuites sur internet qui peuvent ruiner sa vie, il n'y a pas de raison qu'un citoyen amricain y ait accs parce que la victime est europenne ou autre.
Si on parle "d'oublier" des scandales, des actes illgaux etc, l oui a devient problmatique qu'il soit possible de les censurer mondialement. Et confier la dcision de cette nature des donnes  la justice du pays de la personne est dlicat, car elle pourrait tre corrompue (ou mise sous pression) si l'information a intrt  tre touffe par le gouvernement ou une organisation.

----------


## joublie

> notre monde est rgit par les complots, que ce soit en politique,  la rvolution, entre pays, dans le commerce, mme entre collgues pour l'avancement.


Les dbats seraient plus apaiss si l'on parlait simplement de secret, mais c'est justement pour jeter de l'huile sur le feu et discrditer des opinions autres que celles des MSM que le mot "complotiste" est si usit et mal usit.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit  l'oubli : un avocat de la CJUE estime que Google peut le limiter aux recherches effectues en UE,*
*malgr les demandes de la CNIL * 

En 2014, la Cour europenne de justice avait rendu sa dcision portant sur le  droit  loubli  en dclarant que les internautes rsidant dans l'Union europenne ont le droit dexiger des moteurs de recherche le drfrencement des liens non pertinents ou obsoltes qui pourraient porter atteinte  leur vie prive. Google qui est de loin le moteur de recherche le plus utilis au monde a appliqu cette dcision, tout en limitant les informations drfrences aux domaines contenus dans lUnion europenne.

Ainsi, si un internaute en France obtenait une rponse favorable auprs de Google pour une information quil souhaite voir drfrence, cette information ne serait pas accessible en France ainsi que dans les pays de lUnion europenne, mais serait visible  partir des noms de domaines rattachs aux pays hors Union europenne comme Google.com par exemple.

*La CNIL nest pas daccord avec lapplication de Google*

Pourtant, la CNIL, le gendarme franais de la protection des donnes personnelles ,a fait valoir quen procdant ainsi, Google ne se conformerait pas la dcision de justice rendue par la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne. Aussi, pour la CNIL, le gant amricain devrait plutt appliquer le drfrencement  tous ses domaines dans le monde, peu importe lespace gographique auquel ce domaine est rattach, comme cela a t requis par directive de la Cour de justice europenne. 

Pour la CNIL, ces donnes sont toujours visibles pour les curieux, qui peuvent simplement simuler leur adresse IP en prtendant effectuer une recherche depuis un pays non membre de l'UE pour les obtenir. La CNIL estime que le droit  l'oubli deviendra sans valeur s'il n'est pas appliqu universellement. 

Raison pour laquelle la Commission de protection des donnes personnelles en France a somm Google dappliquer le drfrencement des requtes valides sur toutes ses extensions.


Nanmoins, Google, qui estime que le droit  loubli est un concept purement europen, navait pas alors donn une suite favorable linjonction de la CNIL. Comme arguments, la firme de Mountain View avanait que  chaque pays devrait dterminer seul, pour lui-mme, o se trouve lquilibre entre libert dexpression et vie prive, sans quun autre pays puisse lui imposer sa conception. Nous dfendons cette ide parce nous voulons tre certains que les gens puissent continuer daccder  un contenu qui serait tout  fait lgal dans leur pays .

Autrement dit, pour Google, en supprimant sur tous ses domaines les liens pointant vers ces informations obsoltes ou non pertinentes prjudiciables  des tiers, cela porterait atteinte au droit pour chaque pays de dcider des informations auxquelles il souhaite accder ou non.

La Cnil avait, en 2016, condamn Google  verser une amende de 100 000 euros pour refus de drfrencer au niveau mondial des informations concernant certains internautes europens. Le gant de lInternet avait contest cette dcision devant le Conseil dtat, qui a demand  la CJUE de se pencher sur le litige.

*Google en audience*

Mardi 11 septembre 2018, Google a plaid devant la justice europenne contre une application dans le monde entier du droit  l'oubli numrique consacr par l'UE, mettant en garde contre un danger pour la libert d'expression.

Si les arguments de la Cnil prvalent,  la Cour de justice de lUE imposerait partout dans le monde la conception europenne de lquilibre entre protection de la vie prive et libert dinformer  , note tienne Drouard, avocat associ du cabinet K&L Gates. Si un internaute amricain ne peut plus avoir accs  un article du New York Times car un ressortissant europen a obtenu de Google le dfrencement dun lien, cela voudrait dire, daprs ce juriste,  que la dcision de la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne aurait transform le droit  linformation du public amricain, qui est normalement plac sous le contrle de la Cour Suprme des tats-Unis . 

 Il est inquitant dimaginer que Google, avec son rayonnement international, puisse ainsi tre utilis par des gouvernements trangers pour imposer leur vue  dautres tats , prvient dans le New York Times, Daphne Keller, avocate au Stanford Law Schools Center for Internet and Society.


Car le dbat devant la CJUE ne porte pas seulement sur le droit  loubli, mais aussi sur lextraterritorialit des rglementations dInternet. Matre Antoine Chron juge par ailleurs que les arguments de la Cnil se heurtent au principe de souverainet :  La CJUE ne peut pas imposer  Google deffacer des contenus de son moteur de recherche dans des pays, comme les tats-Unis, qui ne dpendent pas de sa juridiction . 

*Pas de drfrencement mondial*

Google peut limiter lapplication du droit  loubli aux recherches sur internet effectues dans lUnion europenne, a estim jeudi dans un avis lavocat gnral de la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne, prenant le parti du gant amricain dans le dbat qui loppose  la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (Cnil) franaise. Les avis de lavocat gnral sont le plus souvent suivis par la Cour qui rend habituellement ensuite sa dcision dans un dlai de deux  quatre mois.

Alors quil nexiste pas de texte rgissant le primtre gographique du droit  loubli, lavocat gnral de la CJUE a estim quil navait pas vocation  sappliquer aux recherches effectues en dehors de lUnion europenne.

 Le droit fondamental  loubli doit tre mis en balance avec lintrt lgitime du public  accder  linformation recherche , a notamment expliqu lavocat gnral, tout en soulignant lobligation pour les moteurs de recherche de mettre en oeuvre toutes les mesures ncessaires pour sassurer dun drfrencement  efficace et complet   lchelle de lUE.

Il a notamment voqu le recours au go-blocage pour sassurer quun ordinateur localis dans un Etat membre ne puisse accder  une information drfrence, quel que soit le nom de domaine utilis.  ce propos, Peter Fleisher, charg des questions de protection de la vie prive chez Google, a dclar que  Nous avons travaill dur pour nous assurer que le droit  loubli soit effectif pour les Europens, notamment en utilisant la golocalisation pour garantir une efficacit  99% . 


Rejoignant les positions de Google, il considre que  si une autorit au sein de lUnion pouvait ordonner un drfrencement  lchelle mondiale, un signal fatal serait envoy aux pays tiers, lesquels pourraient ordonner galement un drfrencement en vertu de leurs propres lois . De mme, si ces pays tiers faisaient la mme chose,  il existerait un risque rel dun nivellement vers le bas, au dtriment de la libert dexpression,  lchelle europenne et mondiale . 

Nanmoins, lavocat gnral ncarte pas la possibilit dans certains cas particuliers dimposer  un moteur de recherche un drfrencement au niveau mondial, prcise la CJUE dans un communiqu.

Source : Avis de l'avocat gnral

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google perd un cas de droit  l'oubli en UK, le dfenseur des droits numriques Open Rights Group craint que cela ne constitue un prcdent juridique
 ::fleche::  UK : Google cherche  limiter le  droit  l'oubli  de deux hommes d'affaires sur leurs crimes passs et refuse de drfrencer les liens
 ::fleche::  Google met  jour les statistiques relatives au droit  l'oubli europen, plus de la moiti des URL n'ont pas t supprimes

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le  droit  l'oubli  ne s'applique que dans l'UE selon la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne*
*aprs plusieurs annes de luttes opposant la CNIL  Google* 

En Europe, Google vient de gagner un procs qui loppose  la CNIL depuis plusieurs annes. Aujourdhui, la plus haute juridiction du continent a tranch en faveur de Google dans le cadre du bras de fer qui loppose  la CNIL depuis 2016 au sujet du  droit  l'oubli . La Cour de justice de lUnion europenne a dclar que Google n'a pas besoin d'appliquer la loi europenne sur le  droit  l'oubli   l'chelle mondiale.  La CNIL demandait  ce qu'il soit appliqu partout dans le monde et pas seulement restreint  l'Europe, mais Google sy est oppos.

Au sein de lUnion europenne, le  droit  l'oubli  est cens permettre  nimporte quel internaute dobtenir le retrait de rfrences  sa propre personne, dans des articles, publications de blogs ou rsultats de recherche Google. Il peut galement sagir dimages. Lentreprise se rserve ensuite le droit daccder ou non  la requte. Elle peut notamment refuser si elle estime que linformation dont on exige le retrait prsente un intrt public important. Elle jugera alors quil vaut mieux pour le public que la donne reste disponible en ligne.

En 2014, La Cour de justice de l'Union europenne (CJUE) avait rendu la dcision portant sur le  droit  loubli  en dclarant que les internautes rsidant dans l'Union europenne ont le droit dexiger des moteurs de recherche le drfrencement des liens non pertinents ou obsoltes qui pourraient porter atteinte  leur vie prive. Google, qui est de loin le moteur de recherche le plus utilis dans le monde, a t oblig dappliquer cette dcision, mais ce dernier a limit les informations drfrences  ses domaines contenus dans lUnion europenne.

*La CNIL n'a pas apprci que Google applique le  droit  l'oubli  seulement en UE*

Cette dmarche de lentreprise amricaine na pas t du got de la Commission nationale de l'informatique et des liberts (CNIL). En effet, le gendarme franais de la protection des donnes personnelles a fait valoir quen procdant ainsi, Google ne se conformait pas  la dcision de justice rendue par la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne. En 2016, la CNIL a  mme condamn Google  verser une amende de 100 000 euros pour n'avoir pas accept de drfrencer des informations concernant des particuliers sur toutes les extensions de son moteur de recherche.

Le  droit  loubli  de lUnion europenne a t vivement contest par les dfenseurs de la libert dexpression et par certains activistes du Web. En 2014, bien avant la condamnation de Google par la CNIL, Tim Berners-Lee, fondateur du World Wide Web, estimait  la confrence LeWeb que le  droit  loubli  pousse trop loin le pion du droit  la vie prive. Selon Tim, c'est une mauvaise ide de demander aux moteurs de recherche de respecter le dsir des gens de s'effacer de la mmoire d'Internet.  Ce droit  l'oubli, pour le moment, semble tre dangereux , avait-il dclar.  Le droit d'accs  l'histoire est important .


Microsoft avait t galement somm de proposer un formulaire de demande de blocage des rsultats des recherches pour permettre aux utilisateurs europens de son moteur de recherche Bing de faire valoir leur droit de drfrencement. En mai 2016, Google a dpos un recours auprs du Conseil d'tat pour contester la dcision de drfrencement au niveau mondial, mais lhistoire sest toujours poursuivie entre Google et la CNIL. Lentreprise amricaine a insinu quelle sest conforme aux rglementations exiges par la CJUE, mais la CNIL a estim que non.

 Google respecte la dcision de la CJUE dans tous les pays de lUE conformment aux critres dfinis par la Cour (le contenu doit tre jug inadquat, non ou plus pertinent, excessif, et ne doit pas relever de lintrt public). Elle prend aussi en compte les consignes formules par les autorits et les tribunaux de diffrents pays, afin de tenir compte des nuances en matire de protection des donnes. En Europe, nous avons dsormais revu un million et demi de pages Web et accept prs de 40 % des demandes qui nous ont t soumises , avait dclar Google.

 Mais la CNIL exige que nous fassions encore davantage. Elle nous demande dappliquer le droit  loubli  toutes les versions de notre moteur de recherche et  tous nos utilisateurs dans le monde. Cette exigence conduirait au retrait de liens vers du contenu tout  fait lgal, de lAustralie (google.com.au) au Zimbabwe (google.co.zm), et partout ailleurs dans le monde. Cette demande nous parat excessive, du point de vue du droit comme des principes , avait-il ajout. Nanmoins, pour la CNIL, la procdure de Google ne correspondait pas aux exigences de la loi.

*La CJUE tranche en faveur de Google*

Toutefois, cette histoire devrait dsormais tre ferme. La CJUE a tranch en faveur de Google. Entre lui et la CNIL, la question du  droit  loubli  a dsormais un statut clair. La CJUE a annonc ce jour que Google nest pas tenu de faire respecter le  droit  loubli  en dehors de lUnion europenne. Cela signifie que si un citoyen europen demande  Google de faire respecter son  droit  loubli , la firme aura  effacer seulement les rsultats de recherche compromettants en Europe. Les informations qui posent problme pourront toujours tre visibles sur les autres versions du moteur de recherche ailleurs dans le monde.

  l'heure actuelle, le droit communautaire n'impose aucune obligation  un oprateur de moteur de recherche qui fait face  une demande de drfrencement prsente par une personne concerne de procder  un tel drfrencement sur toutes les versions de son moteur de recherche , a dclar la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne. Ainsi dite, la dcision ne concerne pas uniquement Google, mais elle sadresse galement  tous les moteurs de recherches prsents en Europe.

Dornavant, la CNIL et les internautes franais et europens doivent savoir que Google, bien qu'il soit oblig de supprimer les liens vers des donnes personnelles sensibles de ses rsultats de recherche sur Internet en Europe, il n'est pas oblig de les supprimer des rsultats de recherches ailleurs dans le monde. Google a salu la dcision, en disant :  C'est bon de voir que la Cour est d'accord avec nos arguments . Selon le mdia britannique Reuters, Google a dj mis en garde contre les dangers d'une approche excessive de l'Europe.

Reuters a rapport que, dans un article publi sur un blogue il y a deux ans, Google disait qu'il devrait y avoir un quilibre entre les donnes personnelles sensibles et l'intrt public et qu'aucun pays dans le monde ne devrait tre en mesure d'imposer des rgles aux citoyens d'autrui. Google, la filiale de l'Alphabet Inc, aurait reu depuis  2014, o la loi a t promulgue par la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne, environ 845 501 demandes de suppression de liens et a supprim 45 % des 3,3 millions de liens qu'on lui avait demand de supprimer.

Reuters estime galement que l'affaire qui a oppos Google et la CNIL a t considre comme un test dcisif,  une poque o l'Internet ne connat pas de frontires, pour dterminer si les gens peuvent exiger que les informations les concernant soient retires de leurs recherches sans touffer la libert d'expression et l'intrt public lgitime. Elle a galement t perue par les dcideurs politiques et les entreprises du monde entier comme un test permettant de dterminer si l'Union europenne peut tendre ses lois au-del de ses propres frontires.

*La dcision de la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne est applaudie*

Le groupe de dfense britannique Article 19, qui milite pour la libert d'expression et d'information, a aussi applaudi le jugement rendu par la CJUE.  Les tribunaux ou les rgulateurs de donnes au Royaume-Uni, en France ou en Allemagne ne devraient pas tre en mesure de dterminer les rsultats de recherche que les internautes d'Amrique, d'Inde ou d'Argentine peuvent voir. Le groupe croit que cette dcision est importante dans la mesure o elle prserve lquilibre entre la vie prive et la libert dexpression, qui serait diffrente selon chaque pays.

 La Cour a raison d'affirmer que l'quilibre entre la vie prive et la libert d'expression devrait tre pris en compte au moment de dcider si des sites Web devraient tre radis de la liste et de reconnatre galement que cet quilibre peut varier  travers le monde , a ajout le groupe Article 19.  linstar du groupe Article 19, plusieurs autres personnalits et groupes ont aussi salu cette dcision de la Cour de justice europenne. Toutefois, dautres personnes ne sont pas du mme avis et estiment que cela peut entraner des frustrations.

Patrick Van Eecke, prsident mondial du dpartement de protection des donnes du cabinet d'avocats DLA Piper, a dclar que la dcision de la CJUE limite l'impact d'une application russie du  droit  l'oubli , car elle sera limite aux recherches effectues dans l'Union europenne.  Cela pourrait videmment tre frustrant pour les personnes qui verront que les personnes hors de lEurope pourront toujours trouver les rsultats de recherche retirs de la liste lorsqu'elles effectueront la mme recherche sur Google  New York, Shanghai ou n'importe o dans le monde , a ajout Patrick Van Eecke.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Le  droit  l'oubli  devrait-il tre tendu ou pas dans tous les pays du monde selon vous ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google devra appliquer le  Droit  l'oubli , les internautes peuvent faire supprimer leurs donnes personnelles, selon la justice europenne

 ::fleche::  Droit  l'oubli : la CNIL condamne Google  verser 100 000 euros d'amende pour non-conformit au droit au drfrencement

 ::fleche::  Le fondateur du web fustige le droit  l'oubli de l'Europe. Il estime que c'est pousser trop loin le pion du droit  la vie prive

 ::fleche::  Droit  l'oubli : Google dpose un recours auprs du Conseil d'tat pour contester la dcision de drfrencement au niveau mondial

----------


## Invit

Mais... LOL !

Donc a ne sert juste  rien. C'est un scandale ce verdict ><

----------


## Invit

C'est peut-tre dbile, excusez-moi, mais quelle est l'utilit dans ce cas ? Quelle est l'utilit d'avoir le droit de disparatre, si l'on est encore visible par les autres ? 

Et surtout, sur quelle jurisprudence exotique se sont bass les juristes pour pondre une telle aberration ? C'est pire qu'un scandale, maintenant le "droit  l'oubli" doit tre oubli car il est inutile et caduque, puisque cette dcision fera rigueur sur les prochains jugements.

Autrement dit, adieu le droit  l'oubli.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est peut-tre dbile, excusez-moi, mais quelle est l'utilit dans ce cas ? Quelle est l'utilit d'avoir le droit de disparatre, si l'on est encore visible par les autres ? 
> 
> Et surtout, sur quelle jurisprudence exotique se sont bass les juristes pour pondre une telle aberration ? C'est pire qu'un scandale, maintenant le "droit  l'oubli" doit tre oubli car il est inutile et caduque, puisque cette dcision fera rigueur sur les prochains jugements.
> 
> Autrement dit, adieu le droit  l'oubli.


Je sais pas ca me semble logique...
Sinon demain la Chine dit  Google tu dois drfrence tout contenu sur Tian'anmen dans le monde...
Demain les USA disent qu'il faut drfrencer tout les contenu sur les mensonges sur la guerre d'Irak.
Et le Brsil dclare qu'il faut drfrencer tout contenu sur la foret Amazonienne

(Bon aprs logiquement le droit  l'oublie s'applique  des personnes, j'ai un doute que lAmricain moyen se soucis de Pierre ou Paul et va faire des recherches dessus)

----------


## Invit

> Bon aprs logiquement le droit  l'oublie s'applique  des personnes, j'ai un doute que lAmricain moyen se soucis de Pierre ou Paul et va faire des recherches dessus.


C'est exactement ce que j'allais te dire, je peux me tromper, mais je pense que c'est un droit de l'individu. Les personnes morales devraient tenues d'tre transparentes, chose qui est beaucoup plus difficilement applicable  une personne physique... C'est une libert en temps qu'individu, je pense. Pas en temps qu'organisation.
Mais pour le cas de Pierre ou Paul, je pense que a va arriver de plus en plus que des gens se retrouvent pnaliss pour des btises publies avec un sentiment de scurit, tant jeunes. Notamment avec les entretiens d'embauches, ou n'importe quelle relation par extension. Sans parler des photos uploades sans consentement ou de vieilles photos oublies sur un site/blog, ou autre. C'est trs vite fait d'parpiller ses informations sur le net, lorsqu'on est pas ou mal prvenu. 

Donc je trouve a trs grave que Google ait gagn un tel dbat.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est exactement ce que j'allais te dire, je peux me tromper, mais je pense que c'est un droit de l'individu. Les personnes morales devraient tenues d'tre transparentes, chose qui est beaucoup plus difficilement applicable  une personne physique... C'est une libert en temps qu'individu, je pense. Pas en temps qu'organisation.
> Mais pour le cas de Pierre ou Paul, je pense que a va arriver de plus en plus que des gens se retrouvent pnaliss pour des btises publies avec un sentiment de scurit, tant jeunes. Notamment avec les entretiens d'embauches, ou n'importe quelle relation par extension. Sans parler des photos uploades sans consentement ou de vieilles photos oublies sur un site/blog, ou autre. C'est trs vite fait d'parpiller ses informations sur le net, lorsqu'on est pas ou mal prvenu. 
> 
> Donc je trouve a trs grave que Google ait gagn un tel dbat.


A part que si le droit europen s'applique au monde entier pour le droit  l'oubli pour les personne, je ne vois pas en quoi le droit Chinois, Amricain,  Coren et des autres pays ne s'appliqueraient pas eux aussi au monde et donc  l'Europe...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Donc je trouve a trs grave que Google ait gagn un tel dbat.


Ce n'est pas qu'il ait gagn le dbat, c'est qu'il s'agit l de lgifrer le *contenu* d'Internet, qui est par nature extraterritorial, alors que les lois ne s'appliquent que sur un territoire donn. Aucun pays ne peut s'arroger le droit de lgifrer pour le monde entier. Tout au plus, des machines physiques, qui sont donc gographiquement localisables, entrent dans la notion de territoire, et il est donc possible d'y appliquer des lois nationales. Mais ds lors que le contenu part ailleurs, a passe dans une autre juridiction.

Pour tablir ce genre de loi, il faudrait passer par un organisme mondiale, style l'ONU ou l'OCDE. Et encore, ledit organisme devrait avoir les pouvoir suffisants pour que les lois qu'il tablit s'imposent aux pays qui le composent. L'UE a ce pouvoir sur ses membres, mais il ne me semble pas que ce soit le cas d'un seul organisme mondial.

----------

